# Whiskey and watches



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Inspired by coffee and watches, and my Instagram feed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

No whiskey but maybe wine and watches?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

I've posted these before but what the hey..

The Black Bay is just such a whisky watch for me. I like to wear it and play some Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Sheppard. Just goes so well, I don't know why, just feels like a blues watch to me.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

EsbenOpen said:


> I've posted these before but what the hey..
> 
> The Black Bay is just such a whisky watch for me. I like to wear it and play some Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Sheppard. Just goes so well, I don't know why, just feels like a blues watch to me.


Funny you mention that, Current status.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## drewsane (May 4, 2017)

nice shot, lovely photo



EsbenOpen said:


> I've posted these before but what the hey..
> 
> The Black Bay is just such a whisky watch for me. I like to wear it and play some Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Sheppard. Just goes so well, I don't know why, just feels like a blues watch to me.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

How about beer. I AM CANADIAN drinking French beer.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

From X-mas:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

JimWharton said:


> From X-mas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solera vat is where it's at! That is nectar from the gods.

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.

As promised here's an 'All In' photo - whiskies, bourbons and watches (there's 73 bottles):










Spot reserved for photo that needs some time to shoot but here's a quick and dirty pic of what is near by:


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome post! Ill try and get in on the action with a johnny walker blue and a rolex sub photo!


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Friends, tomorrow is the Kentucky Derby. Go big or go home.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Just now...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

lps72pp said:


> No whiskey but maybe wine and watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

It's not quite whisky but......


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

I got these qued up for later this afternoon!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Love the SINNs !!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Some old photos of mine, as I don't have the RW anymore, and I drank the Buffalo Trace shortly thereafter. I'll be having some more this afternoon watching the Derby.

For you lovers of bourbon, I highly recommend Buffalo Trace. And if you want to read about the history of bourbon, I recommend "Bourbon Empire".


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

brianloch1974 said:


> Solera vat is where it's at! That is nectar from the gods.
> 
> I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
> & I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
> Seiko, I love Seiko.


If I had gotten those for Christmas, they dam' sure wouldn't have survived into May! (-;


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Rotosphere said:


> If I had gotten those for Christmas, they dam' sure wouldn't have survived into May! (-;


They didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 11734090


Swedish scotch?! Well blow me down. I didn't know such existed. You like it?


----------



## opelfruit (Apr 20, 2017)

Sure, I'll play.









........or if we're doing rum...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

You just play "crooked"...


----------



## opelfruit (Apr 20, 2017)

Yea, that was a bit annoying. Not sure why they uploaded on the side......


----------



## omegawatchgirl (Jul 9, 2013)

Bluesy and Macallan 12 yr Doublecask









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

EsbenOpen said:


>


Your post reminds me I need to re-up on my HP. It was Churchill's favorite scotch, you know.

Now, the only question is, which watch pairs best with getting smacked in the palette with a smoldering campfire log?


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

Rotosphere said:


> If I had gotten those for Christmas, they dam' sure wouldn't have survived into May! (-;


They wouldn't have made new years...

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't want to alarm anyone but I think I prefer drinking rum to whisky. Also I seem to like wearing my sinn t1 while doing it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

In honor of today's Kentucky Derby.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

opelfruit said:


> Yea, that was a bit annoying. Not sure why they uploaded on the side......


One of the multiple problems this website started experiencing after they began picking their programmers from the "Will work for food" line.....


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Another One Bites the Dust*

I am starting with the whiskeys and will then move to the whiskys. Just polished off a Bulleit rye tonight.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Another One Bites the Dust*

Taken while watching the Derby, Longines and a mint julep

Derby time by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Another One Bites the Dust*



rfortson said:


> Taken while watching the Derby, Longines and a mint julep
> 
> Derby time by Russ, on Flickr


We have a winner!


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist (Sep 8, 2011)

My absolute favorite, hard to find in the US


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Nah, just a beer guy here









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

rfortson said:


> Taken while watching the Derby, Longines and a mint julep
> 
> Derby time by Russ, on Flickr


Russ... everything but the fancy bonnet!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's the single malts (and about 4-5 blends) and the good watches:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bourbons and the same watches:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

ProcrastinatingPhysicist said:


> View attachment 11754746
> 
> My absolute favorite, hard to find in the US


Aged Japanese whiskies are getting harder to find anywhere!

if you can find them buy them to hold onto.


----------



## opelfruit (Apr 20, 2017)

Japan.....

.....and my rums. There are some watches in there somewhere....


----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the Pappy Van Winkle next to a Paul Newman Daytona pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

An old pic though...


----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

From a while ago before I got into other vices like watch collecting 

Watch and whisky photo coming soon!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Shots anyone?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here's the single malts (and about 4-5 blends) and the good watches:


Jeez, dude. Have some scotch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Jeez, dude. Have some scotch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know - I need to drink. Some of hem have changed the bottling since I bought it so will probably just hang onto the unopened bottle and sell it years from now.

A fair few few of them have appreciated since I've bought them and because the whisky industry is slowly moving away from aged statement whiskies because of increased global demand. Problem is the ones that are worth money are the ones I want to drink.


----------



## DevK (Oct 18, 2016)

Don't have the Macallan, Glenlivet and Chivas on me! Here's one of my favorite whiskeys though!


----------



## 21234rick (Mar 7, 2012)

A little late to this thread, but a rainy day calls for Redbreast 12 and my C60 😀









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

+1 for the Redbreast


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

A bit of Four Roses.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ball...


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Your post reminds me I need to re-up on my HP. It was Churchill's favorite scotch, you know.
> 
> Now, the only question is, which watch pairs best with getting smacked in the palette with a smoldering campfire log?


I didn't know that actually! That's an interesting fact! And that's a hilarious and apt description of it haha!

It's definitely my favorite sipper. When I'm writing and I want something easy and less costly, I go with Johnny Walker Black, but when I just want to slowly sip and enjoy, Highland Park is definitely my go-to. One of my buddies even brought me back a branded nosing glass from when he visited the distillery because he knew what a fan I was!


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11742066
> 
> 
> I don't want to alarm anyone but I think I prefer drinking rum to whisky. Also I seem to like wearing my sinn t1 while doing it.


That's alright, I enjoy rum too. And vodka, and tequila. They're all sipping drinks for me. Straight, no mixes.

I also love that Sinn!

(and I love that Bender too)


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

My most refined whisky with my most refined watch: The Hakushu 12 paired with an Omega Co-axial DeVille GMT.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

TSD, the like is for the whiskey, not the watch. ;-)


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Metlin said:


> TSD, the like is for the whiskey, not the watch. ;-)


Isn't it phenomenal? It's not my favorite however. I'm saving that one for the next day or so.

As far as the watch, it's truly understated in its sophistication, tho apparently underappreciated by the sophisticated. ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, I'll be damned. I stand corrected. It's a great looking watch. 

Turns out I am both uncouth and unaware. ;-)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Isn't it phenomenal? It's not my favorite however. I'm saving that one for the next day or so.
> 
> As far as the watch, it's truly understated in its sophistication, tho apparently underappreciated by the sophisticated. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 11850914


I liked it for the watch. I'm not a Scotch man myself, but I appreciate a nice DeVille. I have the GMT version.

EDIT - Okay, a lot of "FAIL" in my post. Posted from my phone, so I didn't really notice your watch was also the GMT (Fail #1). And I was looking at the watch and didn't even notice what the whiskey was (Fail #2). To make up for it, I'll just leave this picture of my DeVille with the "brickworks" bracelet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

21234rick said:


> A little late to this thread, but a rainy day calls for Redbreast 12 and my C60 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried this tonight for the first time. It's such a nice whisky! A big tasting whisky but very easy to drink.

The only (mild) criticism was that it could be longer in its after taste; nothing a cask strength version wouldn't fix.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> My most refined whisky with my most refined watch: The Hakushu 12 paired with an Omega Co-axial DeVille GMT.
> 
> View attachment 11849802


whats that similar to? I have an unopened bottle of that sitting around.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11851794


That Appeleton estate...


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rfortson said:


> I liked it for the watch. I'm not a Scotch man myself, but I appreciate a nice DeVille.


Beautiful watch, good sir! IMO Omega hit it out of the park with the 38.7mm DeVille, and the GMT seems to be a relatively scarce bird among the flock.

As for the whisky, in a Perfect World, I would have paired it with a GS Snowflake, given the Hakushu distillery uses Mt. Fuji snow melt as their base water.


----------



## djsizzy (Mar 30, 2017)

Taken about 6 weeks ago, sitting on my back patio. I think I was drinking a Balvenie 12 year.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

djsizzy said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago, sitting on my back patio. I think I was drinking a Balvenie 12 year.


I'm afraid this post is woefully incomplete until you inform us what maduro you had paired with the Balvenie.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> whats that similar to? I have an unopened bottle of that sitting around.


To be quite honest, I'm yet to find a Scottish match... maybe Islay-adjacent? It was the first scotch I drank where I found the peaty smokiness to be in perfect balance and harmony with the (rest of the) flavor profile.

I do not claim this to be fact, but a friend told me the peat they use is remarkably different from that used in Scotland, and that this contributes to its distinctive character. I've tried other Suntory products (e.g., Yamazaki), but IMO The Hakushu stands alone.

IMO it is the Oris of whiskies - a LOT of polish for the price and it punches well above its weight. Enjoy your bottle.


----------



## fmbp (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm disappointed in the number of times I've seen ice in the glasses in this thread.


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll play... ;-)


----------



## dandy_don (Feb 24, 2011)

I know this thread is Whiskey and watches but how about one of gin and watches? Shinola with Knickerbocker Gin from New Holland in Holland MI.


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Just beautiful. All of it. These are a few of my favorite things...



SearChart said:


> I'll play... ;-)


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

jhkaplan said:


> Just beautiful. All of it. These are a few of my favorite things...


Thank you!
I'm not a heavy drinker/smoker but I do enjoy a fine glass of scotch or a good cigar once in a while.


----------



## djsizzy (Mar 30, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I'm afraid this post is woefully incomplete until you inform us what maduro you had paired with the Balvenie.


You're right! How could I forget.

That was a La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Not sure where I got it from, think it was a gift?

But I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## csu87 (Feb 5, 2016)

fmbp said:


> I'm disappointed in the number of times I've seen ice in the glasses in this thread.


Im disappointed by the number of full bottles in here. Its rare that I have a full bottle for more than a week.


----------



## timekeeper9 (Jul 7, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.
> 
> As promised here's an 'All In' photo - whiskies, bourbons and watches (there's 73 bottles):


 This is an awesome collection of my two favorite things


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

fmbp said:


> I'm disappointed in the number of times I've seen ice in the glasses in this thread.[/
> 
> I share those exact sentiments...Single malt blasphemy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djsizzy (Mar 30, 2017)

Got home tonight and couldn't resist the All in One shot


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

My go to Islay single malt with my newest acquisition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

dandy_don said:


> I know this thread is Whiskey and watches but how about one of gin and watches? Shinola with Knickerbocker Gin from New Holland in Holland MI.


Love the Michigan shout out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

Had a bad day. This is the result.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

TEdison said:


> Had a bad day. This is the result.


Can't be that bad if you're drinking that and wearing that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

Malice 146 said:


> Can't be that bad if you're drinking that and wearing that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed my day felt instantly better after putting that on and having that drink


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

fmbp said:


> I'm disappointed in the number of times I've seen ice in the glasses in this thread.


IMHO, whiskey frequently needs ice while whisky rarely does.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> To be quite honest, I'm yet to find a Scottish match... maybe Islay-adjacent? It was the first scotch I drank where I found the peaty smokiness to be in perfect balance and harmony with the (rest of the) flavor profile.
> 
> I do not claim this to be fact, but a friend told me the peat they use is remarkably different from that used in Scotland, and that this contributes to its distinctive character. I've tried other Suntory products (e.g., Yamazaki), but IMO The Hakushu stands alone.
> 
> IMO it is the Oris of whiskies - a LOT of polish for the price and it punches well above its weight. Enjoy your bottle.


Sorry I meant as in comparable Japanese styles?

That is true. It's the same with Australian whiskies. The physical peat that gets used so there are different flavour profiles depending on how they roast the barley.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

timekeeper9 said:


> This is an awesome collection of my two favorite things


Thank you. The whiskies I've added to over the years. I've gotten to a bit more serious point where I needed to actually capture what I had, so the bigger part of taking that photo was to make notes on what I have.

Im moving toward more independent and/or cask strength bottlings with a preference for things aged 15-25 years so have to keep notes on the years of production.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

For peats sake.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

An Ode to S. India

Taken yesterday: my most complex whisky paired with my most simple mechanical watch - Amrut Fusion and an HMT लोगों को (Hindi for "People").









IMO the Amrut, which is distilled in Bangalore, is the best thing to come out of India since Gandhi. Meanwhile, HMT has been making that exact model of "the People's watch" since its initial introduction in 1961 (after which it was worn by Prime Minister Nehru). I bought this in the HMT factory showroom in Bangalore somewhere between 2005-2008 for all of $10. Shown with a 15th-16th C. Vijayanagar bronze from northern Karnataka, the state for which Bangalore is the capital.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn. That is a lot of awesomeness in one picture.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry I meant as in comparable Japanese styles?
> 
> That is true. It's the same with Australian whiskies. The physical peat that gets used so there are different flavour profiles depending on how they roast the barley.


 I agree, I love the Hakushu but its hard to find another to liken it to.


----------



## csu87 (Feb 5, 2016)

got drinking last night and decided to join the fun...

Tried to pair watches with whiskeys.

My go to drink Jameson with my go to watch SMP. I can go through 2-3 bottles of this a week if its a rough week. And Ive been through about 3 of these SMPs over the years as well.










Japenese watch and Japanese whiskey. I prefer the Hibiki 12 i think over this, but this is still great for the price.










My golf watch and golf scotch. CC just started carrying this after I would always ask for it.









And a "Homemade" Scotch with a homemade Watch. I aged a spiced rum for 2 months in this 2 liter cask, then immediately aged 2 liters of Glenlivet 18 in it for 2 months. Gave it a very pleasant taste. Similar to a Balvenie aged in the rum casks, but this is a better scotch and more rum taste.










And heres a bottle of the rum with the Whiskey Barrel OG. Smoothest rum Ive ever had, and it all started with a couple bottles of Sailor Jerrys and a drop of vanilla. Put it in Balvenie 14yr Caribbean Cask bottles. Felt appropriate.










And a watch I rarely wear with a Scotch I rarely drink. Just not a fan of it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

That moment when watches and whisky colluded to break the internet... 

So much win in that post. Well done.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

csu87 said:


> My go to drink Jameson with my go to watch SMP. *I can go through 2-3 bottles of this a week if its a rough week*.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> An Ode to S. India
> 
> Taken yesterday: my most complex whisky paired with my most simple mechanical watch - Amrut Fusion and an HMT लोगों को (Hindi for "People").
> 
> ...


Have you tried Paul John whiskies?
Paul John Single Malt Whisky - Award winning whiskies from Goa, India

They're out of Goa and do some pretty nice stuff (I prefer them to Amrut as I think they are more flavourful). This is the one I really like:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> An Ode to S. India
> 
> Taken yesterday: my most complex whisky paired with my most simple mechanical watch - Amrut Fusion and an HMT लोगों को (Hindi for "People").
> 
> ...


Have you tried Paul John whiskies?
Paul John Single Malt Whisky - Award winning whiskies from Goa, India

They're out of Goa and do some pretty nice stuff (I prefer them to Amrut as I think they are more flavourful). This is the one I really like:
View attachment 11869642


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

rfortson said:


>


I only recently discovered that show. It's the best ever.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Metlin said:


> Damn. That is a lot of awesomeness in one picture.


Now you're just encouraging me, M... ;-)

I might have to consider arranging similar tableaus, though I'd have to at least buy a SARB to accompany my Hakushu along with one of my nihonto.

And wait until I post my homage to my patrilineal Scottish heritage... of course, to do so will require a significant amount of research to choose the right scotch, conducted 1.5 ounces at a time.

Anyway, thank you for the kind words. Interesting note: despite spending more than a half-decade traveling to India in an official capacity, and spending about a third of the last two decades living there, combing every souk, bazaar, and thieves' market from Kochin to Kashmir, the best Indian art I've come across has always been here.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you tried Paul John whiskies?
> Paul John Single Malt Whisky - Award winning whiskies from Goa, India
> 
> They're out of Goa and do some pretty nice stuff (I prefer them to Amrut as I think they are more flavourful).


I have in fact! Thank you for the suggestion. The mall closest to my Bangalore residence seems to be perpetually out of Amrut but always has JP on the shelves. I find it to be an adequate substitute, but a substitute nonetheless.

Interestingly, Amrut is available in Goa for about 60% of what it costs in Bangalore. That bottle in my post is my last Goa-sourced bottle, purchased for about $32USD. So to recap: $42 for a mechanical watch with a half-century heritage _and_ a 97-point whisky? Damn straight...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

You guys are such a bad influence.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I have in fact! Thank you for the suggestion. The mall closest to my Bangalore residence seems to be perpetually out of Amrut but always has JP on the shelves. I find it to be an adequate substitute, but a substitute nonetheless.
> 
> Interestingly, Amrut is available in Goa for about 60% of what it costs in Bangalore. That bottle in my post is my last Goa-sourced bottle, purchased for about $32USD. So to recap: $42 for a mechanical watch with a half-century heritage _and_ a 97-point whisky? Damn straight...


You can't see it in my page 1 photo but there's an independent bottling of Amrut, I'll grab a pic.

I also have a HMT coming but I'm not getting it till June/July


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> You guys are such a bad influence.




I have my eye on this as I think it would be a great whisky. If you like Yamazaki style this will probably be in your flavour profile. If it wasn't for you I probably won't have my eye on this (so you should buy it):
https://www.nicks.com.au/1995-dougl...cask-strength-single-malt-scotch-whisky-700ml


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11872210
> 
> 
> You guys are such a bad influence.


Is the Yamazaki a new addition?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sandiegan as promised this is the indie bottling of Amrut I have


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is the Yamazaki a new addition?


Yep. I thought I would try it. Although to be honest. I think I bought it so I could take pictures of it with my GS.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice topic, two photo's from my side with my favorite brands:


Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 13 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Yep. I thought I would try it. Although to be honest. I think I bought it so I could take pictures of it with my GS.


Ah you're slowly coming over to the dark side ;-)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ah you're slowly coming over to the dark side ;-)


Maybe. There is a cask strength from western australia that I have my eye on. To be honest I found the yamazaki bland.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Nice topic, two photo's from my side with my favorite brands:
> 
> 
> Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Scotch and Rolex, anyone?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Maybe. There is a cask strength from western australia that I have my eye on. To be honest I found the yamazaki bland.


Limeburners?

If that's the case you might like Australian whiskies, the flavour is different to Scottish whiskies. Yamazaki is one of the very lighter whiskies. Try a cask strength one as they generally have more punch to them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> How is the port-casked Balvenie 21? I almost pulled the trigger on a bottle at my local big box store yesterday.


Good, really good. Although I'd still take a Pedro Ximenez (PX) matured whisky over it.

That Balvenie used to be my favourite until I found PX whiskies.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Great thread. Even though this is from over a year ago (and posted then) and the whisky and watch are long gone, here you go.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

EsbenOpen said:


> The Black Bay is just such a whisky watch for me.


I get it. The warmth of the dark red bezel, beige lume, gilt dial markings, and vintage/distressed leather strap all go well with the rich browns of the whisky.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Yamazaki 18, pardon anniversary 1964 and Seiko Padi









More photos on Instagram


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm watching a hunting show and the bloke is cooking over a campfire. Puts me in the mood for a good peaty whisky. Talisker in a Buffalo Trace glass with my GV2 on a Stone Creek Straps elephant strap. Easily my most comfortable strap.


----------



## AHD (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread is missing another W, women


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Shutterbug57 said:


> I'm watching a hunting show and the bloke is cooking over a campfire. Puts me in the mood for a good peaty whisky. Talisker in a Buffalo Trace glass with my GV2 on a Stone Creek Straps elephant strap. Easily my most comfortable strap.
> 
> View attachment 11897954


Talisker- nice. I see your peaty and raise you one:


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

gatormac said:


> Talisker- nice. I see your peaty and raise you one:
> 
> View attachment 11912330


That B&R is damn nice looking.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

mak1277 said:


> That B&R is damn nice looking.


Thanks. I have watches that are probably more prestigious and better, watches I was more excited about getting and having in my collection, but to be honest, that Bell and Ross and my quartz Tag Heuer are the last two I would ever sell, and I wear them both 90% of the time. They are my favorites- the most "me".


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

An indie bottling of Demerara rum......


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

This has been my favorite thread thus far. Sorry not entirely whisk(e)y, but no one posted Cognac yet.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> An indie bottling of Demerara rum......
> 
> View attachment 11940122


How are the Indie bottlings of rum compared to the producer ones? Whisky I tend to prefer indie bottlings. P


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Love balvenie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Another society member here. I like them peaty and smokey!
It pairs nicely with a Panerai.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Upping the peat from the Talisker is the Lagavulin. Also in the picture is my dad's Seamaster on a Stone Creek Straps British Tan Frog Skin strap.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How are the Indie bottlings of rum compared to the producer ones? Whisky I tend to prefer indie bottlings. P


Good. I think this one comes from the diamond distillery and I have had the official el dorado rum from them which has a very similar taste but has been sweetened (they mix sugar in at some point). I am not a fan of sweetened rum. So this one has the distinctive Demerara taste but a much rawer finish. Other indie bottlings I have had are similar. They don't colour it and they don't add sugar. Which produces a much rawer less refined product which is fine by me.  However some of the indies can be brutal.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Made in Japan! Disclaimer: strap made in Germany.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Saturday unwind









More photos on Instagram


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

It's been one of those days WUS. One of those days......


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Just follow common sense: never drink and disassemble!


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

Stoshman said:


> Just follow common sense: never drink and disassemble!
> [...]


I don't know if this bottle has a cork, but if it does, then it's better to not lay it on its side. Due to the high alcohol content, whiskey can dissolve the adhesives in the cork. In most cases that's not very beneficial for the taste.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Z engineer said:


> I don't know if this bottle has a cork, but if it does, then it's better to not lay it on its side. Due to the high alcohol content, whiskey can dissolve the adhesives in the cork. In most cases that's not very beneficial for the taste.


Nope. Maker's has a screw cap.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok, no harm done then  .


----------



## bkbkbkbkbk (May 1, 2017)

Michter 10 and a GMT...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

bkbkbkbkbk said:


> Michter 10 and a GMT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michters 10 Bourbon?

If somits an amazing drop and sadly impossible to find. Especially if you're in Australia.


----------



## bkbkbkbkbk (May 1, 2017)

That's the one! I had to find a friend 1000 miles away buy it for me and bring it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

bkbkbkbkbk said:


> That's the one! I had to find a friend 1000 miles away buy it for me and bring it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a bottle when they were being released in Australia for a bit under $200. They're now $300 here and there's only one place that sells them.

Ive looked in the US to get it when I've been there as well as when friends are coming all to no avail.


----------



## bkbkbkbkbk (May 1, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I bought a bottle when they were being released in Australia for a bit under $200. They're now $300 here and there's only one place that sells them.
> 
> Ive looked in the US to get it when I've been there as well as when friends are coming all to no avail.


Well, now you have a friend in San Antonio, Texas. No promises, but if you're in this area I'll scout ahead for you!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

My night:


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

My homage to my own Highlander heritage - Oban and Oris, paired with a Jacobite targe and a late-18th-early 19th C. baskethilt marked to one of the six original companies of the Black Watch:









It's not a great photograph by any stretch, but considering we all know what an Aquis looks like, and given it's a Sunday evening and I'm about to go enjoy a cigar along with the whisky shown below, it will have to do.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Evening gents.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Dug out my only Japanese watch with this NIKKA Coffey (not coffee) Grain Whiskey.


----------



## LeatherneckSD (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy Friday:


----------



## Ftzprfctly (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaernurse (Jun 15, 2017)

Can I give a double like?...One for the Tudor, another for the Woodford!!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

A double incoming


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

A happy marriage between East & West. A surfeit of warm earthy tones. My first foray into Japanese whisky!


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Yesterday...


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

My latest additions to both collections.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

I want to play















Have a great weekend!


----------



## Shaun Farrier (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Gotta love Laphroaig! Smoke, peat, and brine... Oh, and there's a watch in there somewhere....


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

*The Hakushu Part Deux*

A reshoot of the Hakushu 12, paired somewhat more appropriately this time around with a Seiko Cocktail Time and a Muromachi period moroha zukuri tanto.









Fun fact: I bought the SARB to pair with the whisky.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

and he's back with a chinese watch and rum from a long since closed trinidadian distillery. In fact trinidadian rum is now made with imported molasses. Not this one though it comes from the caroni estate and was bottled in scotland. :-!


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

posts with alcohol are ok, but firearms (an automatic watch's distant cousin) aren't?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

WHY DO YOU HATE LIQUEURS AND COGNACS SO MUCH?


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Rolex and rye?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^ If you have a Mido you can do a 'Mido and Midori' post sitting up the back


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Christopher and Johnny Blue?


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Speedmaster bliss.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonight's watch and whisky:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I finished off this tonight








Forgot that it was a really easy drinking drop


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll participate--used to be a lot more into bourbon than I am now, but still have ~25 bottles.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Is the Van Winkle for drinking or selling purposes?


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is the Van Winkle for drinking or selling purposes?


That's a Pappy that needs drinkin' !


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is the Van Winkle for drinking or selling purposes?


Bought it with the intentions of drinking (to replace another empty one)--unfortunately that was a few years ago and it still hasn't been touched. Have kicked around the idea of selling, just not sure how easy it is.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

This little piggy...


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Rolex and single malt trios


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

Dinky1 said:


> View attachment 12231066
> View attachment 12231074
> A happy marriage between East & West. A surfeit of warm earthy tones. My first foray into Japanese whisky!


This looks great


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Well--took those pictures earlier and did too much browsing of this thread and it inspired me to pour a glass to kick off the weekend.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna be out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

I call this one....Find the Ball...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

HSTexan said:


> Bought it with the intentions of drinking (to replace another empty one)--unfortunately that was a few years ago and it still hasn't been touched. Have kicked around the idea of selling, just not sure how easy it is.


consignment maybe?

i know ebay Australia you can sell alcohol.

My whiskies have started to move into buying 'one to drink, one to sell but if I don't I have two to drink'. There's a fair few I have that I can sell but want to see what values do over the next 5-10 years.

I still think he international bourbon market is yet to take off. Scotch Whiskies have gone nuts over the past 10-15 years and if you look at Japanese whiskies with an age statement they've gone nuts. I bought a bottle of nikka 15 for $50 about 3-4 years ago and that's now selling at around 600 (AUD).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DaveTOG said:


> I call this one....Find the Ball...
> 
> View attachment 12385281


nice


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, I'll play. My 3 watches and 3 of my bourbons. These are in the collection and won't be cracked until a very special occasion

Tom V.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

HSTexan said:


> Bought it with the intentions of drinking (to replace another empty one)--unfortunately that was a few years ago and it still hasn't been touched. Have kicked around the idea of selling, just not sure how easy it is.


Bourbon clubs on Facebook. Tons of them. Look for one in your state or area. For example...I belong to several however 2 of the biggest are Michigan Bourbon Club, and Bourbon Lovers - Michigan Chapter. They are made for local trades and sales. As long as you are not trying to jack things up to super huge secondary market prices... Like buy a Bottle of Elmer T. Lee for $35.00 and try to sell it in the group for $100.00! The big one this month is Co Taylor Four Grain, that people buy for $79...and try to sell for $250...

Sorry...Now..Back to watches.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Inspired by DaveTOG's great post...

Find the Daytona!


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Between second and third bottle in lower right.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Mortlach ; new to me ...Pretty Good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

Stoshman said:


> Inspired by DaveTOG's great post...
> 
> Find the Daytona!
> 
> View attachment 12385375


Besides for all of those non whiskey bottles....nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Shutterbug57 said:


> Between second and third bottle in lower right.


Bzzz.... sorry, no.


----------



## Donp34 (Feb 25, 2017)

Above the bottle to the right of the High West whisky. Awesome photo.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Donp34 said:


> Above the bottle to the right of the High West whisky. Awesome photo.


Good call. While I couldn't find the Daytona, in all that time searching I did manage to find Waldo, so not all is lost. At least not Waldo.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Donp34 said:


> Above the bottle to the right of the High West whisky. Awesome photo.


Bingo!

Good eyesight. After posting the pic, I couldn't find it myself!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Donp34 said:


> Above the bottle to the right of the High West whisky. Awesome photo.


Dam I found it and was going to post but you beat me to it


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tom V. said:


> Ok, I'll play. My 3 watches and 3 of my bourbons. These are in the collection and won't be cracked until a very special occasion
> 
> Tom V.


Two of those look more expensive than the watches in front of them. Nice work!


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Kilt: Black Watch
Basket hilt: Black Watch
Dirk: Black Watch
Black watch: Hamilton


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

I've a few drams kicking about! Here's my Bremont with two pretty fair single malts.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had this George T Stagg for a few years now and it's nearly done, which is a bit sad. Delicious drop - I'm normally a Scotch, single malt kind of guy but the Stagg is fantastic.

Out of curiosity - who's drinking whisky worth more than their watch?!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

shedlock2000 said:


> I've a few drams kicking about! Here's my Bremont with two pretty fair single malts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see others drink cask strength independent bottlings


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

A wee dram for the evening...


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

cageracer said:


> View attachment 12413559
> 
> 
> A wee dram for the evening...


I love a good Tormore! The GM Glenlivet 21 is a remarkable dram -- they're excellent bottlers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Great to see others drink cask strength independent bottlings


I have a fairly large collection of Indi. bottlers -- their products, imho, are where can be found the most honest expressions (and often the best) of any scotch. Signatory and OMC are my personal favourite bottler (though OMC bottle at 50% not cask strength. I know Andrew Symington and Andrew Laing personally and happily support their products!

This is Jim McEwan and me at Bruichladdich -- I'm super happy he'll be heading up Andrew's Ardnahoe distillery:









And this is Andrew and myself at the Edradour distiller (where also lives the Signatory Vintage barrels)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

shedlock2000 said:


> I have a fairly large collection of Indi. bottlers -- their products, imho, are where can be found the most honest expressions (and often the best) of any scotch. Signatory and OMC are my personal favourite bottler (though OMC bottle at 50% not cask strength. I know Andrew Symington and Andrew Laing personally and happily support their products!


very nice!

Now days I pretty much buy independent bottlings or official single cask stuff from the manufacturers. There are a few exceptions but the independent bottlers invariably do stuff better.

What do do you Have? I'm currently loving Glen Keith and am trying to get my hands on the left over Imperial stock. Then add to that Glendronach's pre 1996 official bottlings


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What do do you Have? I'm currently loving Glen Keith and am trying to get my hands on the left over Imperial stock. Then add to that Glendronach's pre 1996 official bottlings


The Glen Keith's are an excellent choice! A delightful distillery! I have a fairly extensive collection including 4 or 5 Glen Keith's (if you can find a few Glen Islas, they rock! They were an experimentally peated product produced by Glen Keith on Kim and stills and are spectacular. Signatory did a few older expressions, but I haven't seen any for a bit). I've about 6 or 7 Imperials as well -- they're from Signatory mostly, and we're a surprising favourite!

I've 2 or 3 Tormores, about 15 Littlemills (my favourite distillery; the 1984 Cooper's Choice is my personal favourite -- though the first edition black box 21 comes pretty close), a few Broras, 5 or 6 Bannfs, and a couple of older livet independents; all of the Octamore expressions, most of the recent First Edition expressions, several Scapas by OMC (which are particularly stunning), a few from Dallas Duh (mostly OMC, I think), some Signatory Bunnahabhains (the heavily peated Bunnahabhains from Signatory are excellent) and I think I've about 7 Glenturrets from Signatory -- around the 30 yo mark. I have a '69 Springbank (one of my oldest drams), a 42, 37, and a 35yo St. Mag from Signatory and a '75 from GM, some Juras from Signatory and 3 or 4 Laphroigs (some from Signatory and some from First Editions); I've some older Hunter Laing rum matured Blair Athols and Ardbegs; speaking of Ardbeg -- I'm not actually a fan (though I do enjoy their older stuff and have a '72, '77, '84, and '85). I have a 30 yo Tamdhu from Signatory, and a 28 yo (from First Editions), 5 Port Ellen's (though I don't get what all the fuss is about); I think I have 7 or 8 Capperdonichs -- the rum matured 35yo from Hunter Laing is in my top 10; I have a recent Tullibardine from OMC which is in my top 15 too -- very surprising for a younger dram.

I guess I've about 400 or so kicking about, but I sold a few of my collection pieces when I ran out of money during my Master's degree; pretty much everything I have now is open.

I was fortunate to work for a high end liquor store in my town as their scotch ambassador and sales person, so I received stock at near cost and was responsible for ordering things for 5 years (so I was sure to get all the good stuff in)! We still have an enviable stock list and used to focus on rarer and silent still scotches!

Glad to hear you're loving the Imperial -- they're excellent! Do you have the Signatory Imperials from their vintage selection?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

A single cask guyanese rum from the uitvlugt distillery (ceased production circa 2000) 1 of 237 from cask number 45 bottled at 52% by indie bottler sansibar and a stowa TO1 testaf. This rum is serious business.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

shedlock2000 said:


> The Glen Keith's are an excellent choice! A delightful distillery! I have a fairly extensive collection including 4 or 5 Glen Keith's (if you can find a few Glen Islas, they rock! They were an experimentally peated product produced by Glen Keith on Kim and stills and are spectacular. Signatory did a few older expressions, but I haven't seen any for a bit). I've about 6 or 7 Imperials as well -- they're from Signatory mostly, and we're a surprising favourite!
> 
> I've 2 or 3 Tormores, about 15 Littlemills (my favourite distillery; the 1984 Cooper's Choice is my personal favourite -- though the first edition black box 21 comes pretty close), a few Broras, 5 or 6 Bannfs, and a couple of older livet independents; all of the Octamore expressions, most of the recent First Edition expressions, several Scapas by OMC (which are particularly stunning), a few from Dallas Duh (mostly OMC, I think), some Signatory Bunnahabhains (the heavily peated Bunnahabhains from Signatory are excellent) and I think I've about 7 Glenturrets from Signatory -- around the 30 yo mark. I have a '69 Springbank (one of my oldest drams), a 42, 37, and a 35yo St. Mag from Signatory and a '75 from GM, some Juras from Signatory and 3 or 4 Laphroigs (some from Signatory and some from First Editions); I've some older Hunter Laing rum matured Blair Athols and Ardbegs; speaking of Ardbeg -- I'm not actually a fan (though I do enjoy their older stuff and have a '72, '77, '84, and '85). I have a 30 yo Tamdhu from Signatory, and a 28 yo (from First Editions), 5 Port Ellen's (though I don't get what all the fuss is about); I think I have 7 or 8 Capperdonichs -- the rum matured 35yo from Hunter Laing is in my top 10; I have a recent Tullibardine from OMC which is in my top 15 too -- very surprising for a younger dram.
> 
> ...


Christ wow, that's a very, VERY impressive collection! I don't really know where to begin with that list 

I haven't tried any Littlemill, would love to get my hands on some but if/when that happens who knows.

I'm slowly moving more into the collection space. My latest was a second bottle of Glendronach 21YO (only so I can drink one and sell the other one).

Im really regretting not getting more Japanese whiskies before the rest of the world caught onto them. The rarest I have is a fifteen year old Yoichi that's unopened. I paid about fifty bucks for that one only five or so years ago.

The plan is to see where the market is in five years time then look at selling my rarer whiskies (there's an 'all in' pic on the first page of this thread). Worse come to worst I will just have to drink them.

As for the Glen Keith's and Imperials, these are what I have. I've found another bottle of I perial 18YO from G&M that I'm toying with getting.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Another style I love but is impossible to find is Sherry matured mortlach. Stunning stuff


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Christ wow, that's a very, VERY impressive collection! I don't really know where to begin with that list
> 
> I haven't tried any Littlemill, would love to get my hands on some but if/when that happens who knows.
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with Signatory or OMC bottlings in my opinion -- they're amongst the best -- their Imperials are remarkable! I've found that the more unusual bottlings of silent stills tend to accumulate the best -- apart from the usual Port Ellen/Brora expressions (which, in my mind, aren't really worthy of their reputation (and certainly not their value). Littlemill would be a good option, as they are running out of stock (it closed in '94, and so there's only an older dwindling stock out there -- though Andrew Laing told me that First Editions and OMC are sitting on a couple of barrels!); I think Caperdonich would also be a good option.

I have seen some core expressions from larger distilleries go up I price, but I caution you with Glendronach: While being an enviable dram, it's not generally terribly collectible as they produce an extensive number of cask strength expressions which are largely quite similar in taste profile; this problem is experienced by Edradour who have one of the best spirits on the market, but who make a huge number of younger expressions.

Other collectible distilleries would include Glen Isla (which is much rarer than people think), Banff, St Mags, Ladyburn, Glenury Royal, and, of course, the ubiquitous Brora and Port Ellen. I think I recommend the lowland distilleries the most as I have a particular preference for the complexity and softness that those spirits present -- but also because there are so few of them and they're becoming rarer than anything else! (By comparison, the amount of Port Ellen still languishing in warehouses is considerable)!

Just my twopenneth, anyway and not that I know anything about anything!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Another style I love but is impossible to find is Sherry matured mortlach. Stunning stuff
> View attachment 12421103


Mortlach is a very robust dram. There are a number of cracking Mortlach's out there and I encourage you to find some more. Their profile is very broad, and as such, Mortlach is the chosen base malt for many blends (as it helps broaden their taste profiles too).

The all in shot is very impressive indeed! I noticed a couple of great Provenance bottlings as well as a number of other interesting items! The watch collection is very impressive too! I'm with you on many of your selections, but I have always been a one watch kinda guy -- my dilemma is finding one watch that does it all... and I am currently still searching. My Bremont Alt1 is close, but it's too wide, too thick, and the bracelet/case colour mismatch is problematic; my 16753 is close, but there's not chrono complication and no independently adjustable hour hand. I really like the Speedy but there's no decent gmt complication on the models, and so my search continues!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

That Mortlach looks very interesting indeed! 

I'm a sucker for anything sherry casked though.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

shedlock2000 said:


> Mortlach is a very robust dram. There are a number of cracking Mortlach's out there and I encourage you to find some more. Their profile is very broad, and as such, Mortlach is the chosen base malt for many blends (as it helps broaden their taste profiles too).
> 
> The all in shot is very impressive indeed! I noticed a couple of great Provenance bottlings as well as a number of other interesting items! The watch collection is very impressive too! I'm with you on many of your selections, but I have always been a one watch kinda guy -- my dilemma is finding one watch that does it all... and I am currently still searching. My Bremont Alt1 is close, but it's too wide, too thick, and the bracelet/case colour mismatch is problematic; my 16753 is close, but there's not chrono complication and no independently adjustable hour hand. I really like the Speedy but there's no decent gmt complication on the models, and so my search continues!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliments.

I actually bought that Mortlach about 10 years ago when I was first seriously getting into whisky. I opened it in January this year and was surprised that it takes a very firm place in my collection. Finding Mortlach bottling done in sherry casks are very difficult to find in general and impossible to come across in Australia.

That's good to know that there are still some more Littlemill casks sitting out there, I'l have to keep an eye out for them when they hit the market. I'll definitely keep an eye out for Glen Isla too.

Yep I know Glendronnach isn't the most collectible of stuff so if it all goes pear shaped Im just going to have to drink them ;-) I could go for Macallan but it doesn't interest me really. Glenlivet maybe, I am a fan of their Nadurra and I'm really dying to get my hands on their independent bottling. I'm guessing that their independent stuff is nothing like what their official releases are like.

Have you seen this thread, it might interest you; a longer version of whisky discussions and probably a bit more focussed:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/whats-your-favorite-whiskey-704793.html


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

FRSB, my 14060 "M", and a couple of sin demons.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

I also try to throw in an occasional cigar.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonight is Scotches, watches, and 007.


----------



## cnorth (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I quite fancy a whisky now! lol/


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorth said:


> View attachment 12562431
> View attachment 12562437


How to ruin a perfectly fine single malt? That's right...grab yourself a big old tumbler, pour in as much ice cubes as you can and top it off with a little bit of the whisky

Nice watches though...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> How to ruin a perfectly fine single malt? That's right...grab yourself a big old tumbler, pour in as much ice cubes as you can and top it off with a little bit of the whisky


Indeed!


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Mmmmmm Michter's Small Batch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fonzytank (Jun 17, 2015)

I know I'm bending the rules on the liquor choice, but an old favorite.


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

After a long pointless day of work.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> View attachment 12571189


indie bottlings - that's the stuff I love to see!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My sumos hanging with Jim


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

Relaxing after yet another annoying day at work.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cracky Wainwright (Jul 22, 2017)

I may be the least wealthy man on the forum here, but on a school teacher's salary a Steinhart and some Wild Turkey is a big achievement! Cheers!


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

Another day, another drink.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> indie bottlings - that's the stuff I love to see!


Indies are always the best


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Macallan after a long day


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

The affordable and quite tastey Monkey Shoulder.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

A good start to the weekend









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Have lived away from Scotland for many years, but there's always a way to evoke fond memories...


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Germany and America, hand-in-hand. (DA 36 on a two-piece Maratac Zulu.)

Recently discovered this rye. Quite tasty in an Old Fashioned or a Manhattan.


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

Having a happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Watching the World Series.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

jwillee said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT?!?! I have been looking all over the bay area for The Yamazaki 12.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Lofnsjoke said:


> WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT?!?! I have been looking all over the bay area for The Yamazaki 12.


A colleague of mine. He and his tracking buddy went to Oregon to grab some. I grabbed a couple bottles at cost. Had Yamazaki 18 as well. I just didn't want to splurge the $400 for a bottle.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

GMTII, Maker's Mark Cask Strength, and my best bud.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I saw your picture and I thought "That could be a neighborhood in Denver." Then I realized it is! That cask strength drinks like rocket fuel but I like it.



Fatchance said:


> GMTII, Maker's Mark Cask Strength, and my best bud.
> 
> View attachment 12643197


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

Yep, we live up in Tennyson. Cask strength is a bit stronger. The first sip usually puckers my face!


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Too early to do any drinking yet but certainly later! Happy Veterans Day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

Old Rip I got for my wedding but in all the hubbub I forgot to drink it.









Maker's Mark commemorative of the University of Kentucky winning the NCAA title in 1996. I said I'd open it when they won another title. Well, that happened 2 years later and I couldn't open it. Prior to '96 it had been 18 years since they'd won a title. Won again in 2012 but by then it had become a thing and I couldn't tap it. Maybe some day....


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Highland Park 18 , pretty much gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fatchance said:


> Old Rip I got for my wedding but in all the hubbub I forgot to drink it.
> 
> View attachment 12677027
> 
> ...


Is Rip part of the Pappy van Winkle line or apart from it? I lived in Lexington for 13 years and worked in Frankfort. Loved the smell of sour mash from the Buffalo Trace distillery in Fall.

I had a nice bourbon collection for a while but my probem is I drink it...I almost exclusively buy the 1.75 L of W L Weller now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

All those nice pics talked me into a dram tonight!


----------



## gabereilly (Sep 14, 2015)

Back to basics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Stoner1974 said:


> Is Rip part of the Pappy van Winkle line or apart from it? I lived in Lexington for 13 years and worked in Frankfort. Loved the smell of sour mash from the Buffalo Trace distillery in Fall.
> 
> I had a nice bourbon collection for a while but my probem is I drink it...I almost exclusively buy the 1.75 L of W L Weller now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Rip is I'd assume the same juice, but it's 10 years old and I'd assume aged in less premium barrel locations. They then have a 12 year which is Van Winkle lot b. It's starting to give off the mellow notes of the "Pappy" line. There's a 13 year rye I've had once but can't recall much about. Then there's the 15, 20, and 23 which are all "Pappy".

The rip before the madness was sold without a cork in the bottle and had a 90 proof and 107 proof. Both were about 30 bucks (high 20's for the 90 and low 30's for the 107). Basically they were competing with woodford at the time in terms of price. The 12 year Van Winkle was 50-60 range to give you an idea of the jump in quality there. The 15...I wan to say 90's and the 20 was 120. 23 was always crazy...200+.

Sadly now people think they've got pappy with the rip...and while it's good bourbon it's not the same thing, it's not even the van winkle.


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Cranberry notes in this rye are somewhat appropriate along with some smoked turkey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Close enough.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

DustinS said:


> Rip is I'd assume the same juice, but it's 10 years old and I'd assume aged in less premium barrel locations. They then have a 12 year which is Van Winkle lot b. It's starting to give off the mellow notes of the "Pappy" line. There's a 13 year rye I've had once but can't recall much about. Then there's the 15, 20, and 23 which are all "Pappy".
> 
> The rip before the madness was sold without a cork in the bottle and had a 90 proof and 107 proof. Both were about 30 bucks (high 20's for the 90 and low 30's for the 107). Basically they were competing with woodford at the time in terms of price. The 12 year Van Winkle was 50-60 range to give you an idea of the jump in quality there. The 15...I wan to say 90's and the 20 was 120. 23 was always crazy...200+.
> 
> Sadly now people think they've got pappy with the rip...and while it's good bourbon it's not the same thing, it's not even the van winkle.


Thanks! Yes, I remember now. It is the same, but the 10 year bottle looked different the last time I saw it. Several years back there was the "great Pappy heist" when many cases of Pappy were stolen. Since then it has been harder to find and more expensive. In Lexington I could never find Pappy because it sells out before it hits the shelves. I then moved to Columba MO. I went to the liquor store attached to the HyVee Grocery next to my house and they had several bottles sitting on the shelves! I had moved out of bourbon country and people no longer valued it as much. I bought the rye, a 15 year, and a 20 year. They had the 23 year but I couldn't afford it. The next Fall I went back and they switched to a lottery...I didn't get selected. Then the year after that the great heist happened and I never saw it again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 12679783


How is that?


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

Yep, it is the lowest end of the line. Still cost me $200 which is silly. The high end stuff is outrageous now. A whole lot of hype.



Stoner1974 said:


> Is Rip part of the Pappy van Winkle line or apart from it? I lived in Lexington for 13 years and worked in Frankfort. Loved the smell of sour mash from the Buffalo Trace distillery in Fall.
> 
> I had a nice bourbon collection for a while but my probem is I drink it...I almost exclusively buy the 1.75 L of W L Weller now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

andsan said:


>


Love that whisky! You tried any of their other stuff?


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Glenfiddich 18 yo small batch reserve:


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

It seems I have now found my favorite place on WUS. I spend most of my time in the BSH world but I can't pass up a good whiskey post! So here's some whiskey annnd a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fatchance said:


> Yep, it is the lowest end of the line. Still cost me $200 which is silly. The high end stuff is outrageous now. A whole lot of hype.


Is it worth it for $200? I found a bottle for $205 being held for me but keep debating on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Opened this one up. Very smooth and easy to drink.


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Fatchance said:


> Old Rip I got for my wedding but in all the hubbub I forgot to drink it.
> 
> View attachment 12677027
> 
> ...


This got me tasty, nice shots


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Seeing this thread first thing in the morning is certainly going to make for a long day.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Who says you can't have some scotch at 6:53 on a Monday morning?


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Whiskey anyone?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Stoner1974 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I remember now. It is the same, but the 10 year bottle looked different the last time I saw it. Several years back there was the "great Pappy heist" when many cases of Pappy were stolen. Since then it has been harder to find and more expensive. In Lexington I could never find Pappy because it sells out before it hits the shelves. I then moved to Columba MO. I went to the liquor store attached to the HyVee Grocery next to my house and they had several bottles sitting on the shelves! I had moved out of bourbon country and people no longer valued it as much. I bought the rye, a 15 year, and a 20 year. They had the 23 year but I couldn't afford it. The next Fall I went back and they switched to a lottery...I didn't get selected. Then the year after that the great heist happened and I never saw it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I used to get it in Lexington, had a few friends + knew the right stores  Now I'm in cincy and forget it. Rare anything is almost impossible to get. Chicago used to be a great place to live to get them though. Used to be 20 and 23 were on shelves but 15 was sold to employees in lexington. I was able to get 15 by going to chicago back I think this was 09 and it was a month or two after the release. Sadly we live in a new world where these bourbons sell online for 2k + and they sell everywhere because people can make a profit.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally get my act together to take the photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)

MACALLAN AND PANERAI


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

odiefer1966 said:


> MACALLAN AND PANERAI


Pics or it never happened


----------



## Physicist007 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Never had Japanese whisky before. Picked this up this morning and am hoping for good things


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BBCDoc said:


> Finally get my act together to take the photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still kicking myself for not getting Yamazaki 18 when it was about the SGD180 a bottle


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BBCDoc said:


> Finally get my act together to take the photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still kicking myself for not getting Yamazaki 18 when it was about the SGD180 a bottle


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

gabereilly said:


> Back to basics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two of my favorites, nice shot


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

My favourite whiskey.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting Yamazaki 18 when it was about the SGD180 a bottle


I know, right? Many times I passed through duty free without loading up to max limit...*sigh*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Current collection of watches and whisk(e)y. Missed the watch I'm wearing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

BBCDoc said:


> I know, right? Many times I passed through duty free without loading up to max limit...*sigh*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well even the 12YO has gone 2-3 times what is used to sell for.

My best bargain is an unopened Yoichi 15YO that I bought from Japan for abou AUD$50


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Current collection of watches and whisk(e)y. Missed the watch I'm wearing


A higher resolution pic would be nice

is that a bottle of Glendronach 15YO I see in the row on the left about 1/2 way down?


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Current collection of watches and whisk(e)y. Missed the watch I'm wearing


 Impressive, both with the amount of whisky that you have, and that you've got enough watches for about half of them.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

My contribution tonight, Jack Daniel's No 27 Gold:


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, my last Glendronach 15YO. Stunning whisky. If you click on the picture you should get the high resolution version of it.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just posted this in the wrong thread. 
Canadian whisky + pecans != my favorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I know there is ice in there and that it is wrong but its 108.2 proof...sure I could use water but I like it cold.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Rivarama said:


> View attachment 12730709
> 
> I know there is ice in there and that it is wrong but its 108.2 proof...sure I could use water but I like it cold.


Accepting your problems is the first step to fixing them.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

My kind of theme! I started a #whiskeyandwatches tag on Instagram haha

Scotch








Irish








Japanese


----------



## pcrowell (Jul 23, 2010)

Next level. 

Just need a knife in there somewhere.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

...damn I see a bad scratch in this Riedel Somm.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Yep, my last Glendronach 15YO. Stunning whisky. If you click on the picture you should get the high resolution version of it.


Thanks, just opened the full res version

I have a bottle of 15YO with a couple of drinks left as well as an unopened 15YO I bought when I heard it was the last one my shop had.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> View attachment 12730709
> 
> I know there is ice in there and that it is wrong but its 108.2 proof...sure I could use water but I like it cold.


Cask strength independent bottling trumps it on account that you know what it is. I've work


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

What? The WR doesn't mean "whiskey resistant"?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

This one is quite tasty even straight at 53.2% ABV.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Never seen that bottling before. Nevermind the fact that it's Imperial, I'm on a hunt to get what remaioning stock of it I can


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Duncan Taylor is a pretty big independent with a lot of labels but I dont think they are that popular in the US.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12739791


I could point out that your picture is of a rum, not a whiskey. However, your rum is sporting a 99.1 and is a 5 + 5 - possibly the greatest rum available today. Wonderful choice on both counts.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12739791


Love the Dornbluth!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

CFK-OB said:


> I could point out that your picture is of a rum, not a whiskey. However, your rum is sporting a 99.1 and is a 5 + 5 - possibly the greatest rum available today. Wonderful choice on both counts.





Orange_GT3 said:


> Love the Dornbluth!


Thank you gentlemen. Yes the 5 + 5 is superlative.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> Thank you gentlemen. Yes the 5 + 5 is superlative.


What does it mean compared to just a 10yo?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

IanCognito said:


> What does it mean compared to just a 10yo?


It was aged for 5 years in the carribean then aged/finished in ex sherry casks in spain for a further 5 years.

Very tasty.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

*A Traveler's Tryst*

Newest watch with new favorite whisky: Ball Fireman Nightbreaker with Balvenie 14 YO Caribbean Cask.

The Nightbreaker was purchased to fill a go-anywhere, do-anything requirement, an upgrade to my field watch that has failed to fail me for over a decade now, and inspired in part by Metlin's thread dedicated to his Explorer II. While I probably have a half-dozen watches I like more for one reason or another, if I were to set sail for parts unknown, it would likely be this one ("Accuracy under adverse conditions" and all that).

Speaking of setting sail, the Balvenie 14 CC is a different breed; you can tell both on the nose and on the palette it has taken a nice nap inside rum casks. But _damn_... this has to be the only whisky I have that I rather enjoy á la carte, without the side car companion of a nice cigar. It is delicate, like a virgin pageant queen with porcelain skin, and should similarly be handled with care - you do not so much _drink_ the Balvenie 14 as much as you let _it_ caress your palette.

Of course, the Caribbean Cask called for an additional appropriate pairing in the form of some pieces of eight, legitimate Spanish reals and treasure coins including one piece from the Atocha (no doubloons here - they're above my pay grade. I'm more a real y maravedis kind of guy)...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: A Traveler's Tryst*



TheSanDiegan said:


> Newest watch with new favorite whisky: Ball Fireman Nightbreaker with Balvenie 14 YO Caribbean Cask. The Nightbreaker was purchased to fill a go-anywhere, do-anything requirement, an upgrade to my field watch that has failed to fail me for over a decade now, and inspired in part by Metlin's thread dedicated to his Explorer II. While I probably have a half-dozen watches I like more for one reason or another, if I were to set sail for parts unknown, it would likely be this one ("Accuracy under adverse conditions" and all that). Speaking of setting sail, the Balvenie 14 CC is a different breed; you can tell both on the nose and on the palette it has taken a nice nap inside rum casks. But _damn_... this has to be the only whisky I have that I rather enjoy á la carte, without the side car companion of a nice cigar. It is delicate, like a virgin pageant queen with porcelain skin, and should similarly be handled with care - you do not so much _drink_ the Balvenie 14 as much as you let _it_ caress your palette. Of course, the Caribbean Cask called for an additional appropriate pairing in the form of some pieces of eight, legitimate Spanish reals and treasure coins including one piece from the Atocha (no doubloons here - they're above my pay grade. I'm more a real y maravedis kind of guy)...
> View attachment 12743827


 It's 11:15am here and seeing that photo of the Balvenie Caribbean Cask has got me salivating for a dram.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: A Traveler's Tryst*



Orange_GT3 said:


> It's 11:15am here and seeing that photo of the Balvenie Caribbean Cask has got my salivating for a dram.


The phrase, "Breakfast of Champions" comes to mind.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooo...I tried that Balvenie on my last trip to Edinburgh...it was impressive. Will have to keep my eyes peeled for one on my next travels...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I picked this one tonight because it matched my watch...I probably should stop posting in this thread.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Rivarama said:


> I picked this one tonight because it matched my watch...I probably should stop posting in this thread.
> View attachment 12746973


No. You haven't officially crossed the Rubicon until you've bought a watch to pair with one of your whiskies.


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Doesn't get much classier than this.



djsizzy said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago, sitting on my back patio. I think I was drinking a Balvenie 12 year.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Ardbeg Uigeadail


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry for going off topic but is that book any good?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> Sorry for going off topic but is that book any good?


I find this book to be really interesting.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

From a hot Christmas day...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Whiskey and new watch straps made for a very merry Christmas.


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

For Christmas our daughter gifted me a tour of the Virginia Distillery Co. in Lovingston, VA. We went today and I had a cherry walnut old fashioned along with a tasting of some of their whiskys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing fancy, just a little Christmas Powers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I need to learn how to take better iPhone photos.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tipple time...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Holidays all

Other night...









Now...


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

How have I missed this thread for so long? I loooove me some whiskey and watches. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> How have I missed this thread for so long? I loooove me some whiskey and watches. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooo, Stagg. That stuff will burn your insides.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Stoner1974 said:


> Oooooo, Stagg. That stuff will burn your insides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It hurts sooooo good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Having some rare whiskey tonight. Very decent selection of hard to find bottles. Starting off with the Thomas Handy.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

This is how I said goodbye tp 2017

cheers! Happy 2018 to everyone!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Stoner1974 said:


> Oooooo, Stagg. That stuff will burn your insides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Only had that one once, if you'd told me was bourbon flavored water, i'd have believed it. Smoothest bourbon I've ever had. Makes the 23 year old pappy taste like bottom shelf old crow. God I love that stuff!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice and smoky 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Bourbon barrel aged stout from my local brewery Rabbit Hole. And Lagavulin peaking through. I just got the new crystal in this 8926 tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

??

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DKWatches_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Try Oban. Not found often but man it’s great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

DKWatches_ said:


> Try Oban. Not found often but man it's great


I agree, Oban is very good. Even the standard 14yo.


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

Pimmsley said:


> Happy Holidays all
> 
> Other night...
> 
> ...


Dang, looks like a nice collection


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

callan said:


> Dang, looks like a nice collection


Cheers fella, I appreciate the subtle differences... my new favourite is the Nectar D'or...soft, creamy and overwhelmingly delicious... spends some time in Bourbon casks...


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Last night before the tree comes down. Only feels appropriate to have a glass of this as it tastes like winter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Japanese watch......Japanese whisky......


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12785799


Good ole Monkey Shoulder!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Too early? Going for some Rowan's Creek 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pimmsley said:


> Cheers fella, I appreciate the subtle differences... my new favourite is the Nectar D'or...soft, creamy and overwhelmingly delicious... spends some time in Bourbon casks...
> 
> View attachment 12781561


its the time in the ex sauterns casks That give it its unique flavour. It's a nice drop becuase of it, quite different


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Chronostop and the end of a bottle of Jura Origin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Bottled in Scotland by my favorite independent bottler...okay not technically a whisky.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^ nice!


----------



## dan_888 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ice in whiskey? Did I miss a meeting?


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

El-Duderino said:


> Last night before the tree comes down. Only feels appropriate to have a glass of this as it tastes like winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice shot


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

:-O









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Glina Single Cask (Spessart Oak)


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Amber and Green


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

harald-hans said:


>


Some nice official release whiskies there!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

What else is in the bar/collection Harold-hans


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

great scotch, decent watch, terrible lighting.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

More Nikka.


----------



## JFOX (Jan 8, 2018)

.................................


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

JFOX said:


> .................................


That watch better be peat resistant to 100m...


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I broke the cork on this one tonight...good thing it's almost empty.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I will be moving house in the next couple of months so I see that as an excuse to go through the remnants while gaming on my monster gaming PC. Yes. I am a nerd but it pays the bills.  First up is a high ester count rum from hampden estate followed by a refined Nicaraguan rum from flor de cana. I find that south american rums have a very different flavour profile from Caribbean rums.

















If you have never tried a high ester count Jamaican rum I recommend that you do.

EDIT: Yeah I know this is whisky and watches but come on. It's not the only aged spirit with a long history. ;-P


----------



## Eldridge58 (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m always down for whiskey and watches..


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Still demolishing the remnants.....I will tell you this boys never take a job with a european company if you live in australia. When it comes to crunch time (the client wants their deliverable NOW, NOW, NOW) my office hours morph to 24/7. Anyway Havana Club. This one was actually a going away present from my last job. Prescience on their behalf perhaps?


----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

Call me Old Fashioned.


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

El-Duderino said:


> How have I missed this thread for so long? I loooove me some whiskey and watches. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My man! GTS and an Omega. Two of my favorite things in one picture. I've got plenty of Stagg but no Omegas... I have 2 PVW 23, thought about trying a trade for a Speedy Pro for one...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Opening this after a long Sunday at work. 








Looking forward to my day off tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Negotiator (Dec 30, 2017)

CC & Yachtmaster


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

There is only one word you need to know.....wedderburn...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dammit eblackmo, the more I see your rums the more I think I need to get more rums


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dammit eblackmo, the more I see your rums the more I think I need to get more rums


I think you do to. Just don't buy the caroni. It's terrible. I like spending 200+ on a bottle only to realise after a couple of glasses that I am going to have to mix it.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm drooling and I don't know if it's because of the whisky or the watches pictured here.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Love my whisky and watches combos! My wife thought I was crazy when I was posing my watches with whisky bottles, at least now I know I'm not (or at least, not the only crazy one in the world lol). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Opening up a bottle of Johnnie Green with the NTH Amphion:


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

My first foray into this thread, with a Timex Weekender chrono given to me by my wife for Xmas, a crystal decanter that belonged to my grandparents, and some Elijah Craig to keep me warm.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

My SD with a newly added bottle of Glendronach 21YO


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My SD with a newly added bottle of Glendronach 21YO
> View attachment 12914945


I just finished my Glendronach 15. I'm devastated!!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> I just finished my Glendronach 15. I'm devastated!!!


I bought a spare bottle a couple of years ago, still have a bit more of another bottle. I really regret not getting more revival.

Im not making the same mistake with the 21 -there's 1/2 a bottle drunk and 3 spare. Then there's also a few single cask offerings in the mix.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> I just finished my Glendronach 15. I'm devastated!!!


I bought a spare bottle a couple of years ago, still have a bit more of another bottle. I really regret not getting more revival.

Im not making the same mistake with the 21 -there's 1/2 a bottle drunk and 3 spare. Then there's also a few single cask offerings in the mix.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I bought a spare bottle a couple of years ago, still have a bit more of another bottle. I really regret not getting more revival.
> 
> Im not making the same mistake with the 21 -there's 1/2 a bottle drunk and 3 spare. Then there's also a few single cask offerings in the mix.


I'm with you on the Revival. Should have bought a couple of cases! Pound for pound, it was unbeatable.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

2 of my favourites with one of my favourites!!









The Old Pulteney is a lovely drinking whisky and worth a try!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> I'm with you on the Revival. Should have bought a couple of cases! Pound for pound, it was unbeatable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah for sure, it was my bang for buck whisky when I tried it.

You tried the others? 12 is nothing special, the 18YO is okay but not as good as the 15. The 21 is awesome! I do prefer the 21 as a whisky however when you factor price into it the 15 takes it.

The single cask stuff is out of this world but you also pay for it.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah for sure, it was my bang for buck whisky when I tried it.
> 
> You tried the others? 12 is nothing special, the 18YO is okay but not as good as the 15. The 21 is awesome! I do prefer the 21 as a whisky however when you factor price into it the 15 takes it.
> 
> The single cask stuff is out of this world but you also pay for it.


Yeah, I've tried all of those and I agree with you on all of them. The 15 is supposed to be back sometime this year. It will be interesting to see how they price it if it does come back.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Yeah, I've tried all of those and I agree with you on all of them. The 15 is supposed to be back sometime this year. It will be interesting to see how they price it if it does come back.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That will be interesting because it will be the post closure releases from Glendronach so will be interesting to see how they are. The stuff from the 90's is supposed to be some of their best stuff ever (although not having tasted anything but stuff from the 90's I would have nothing to compare it to)


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

jberberich said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot... better combo


----------



## andycg11 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can we have a threesome? Cheers ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Great combination! That Panerai looks great!


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> The Old Pulteney is a lovely drinking whisky and worth a try!!


Even the dial is whisky color... and Old Pulteney was one of my favorite surprises with its salty flavor!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Why does this guy keep posting bottles of rum?









This one has become my go to relaxing glass and cigarette after work rum. Mainly because I cannot drink more than one glass at a time.  It is potent and insanely funky. When I pull the cork it smells like rotting fruit. Awesome.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

andycg11 said:


> Can we have a threesome? Cheers ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THATS a tasty spirit!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Trying to decide between the Hibiki, the Hibiki, and the Hibiki:


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ordered a couple recently, including a new flagship!!!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Trying out some cheap Scotch. How bad could it really be?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

My bottle of 1993 Glendronach single cask


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

View attachment 12982465


My bottle of 1993 Glendronach single cask


----------



## the11thhour (Feb 11, 2018)

Lemme guess: Costco? 



pop4 said:


> Trying to decide between the Hibiki, the Hibiki, and the Hibiki:


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Spent the evening at the Starward distillery down by where we live.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I am out of Balvenie So I'm doing some day drinking with good old American stock, and my JLC NSA.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

American Jedi said:


> I am out of Balvenie So I'm doing some day drinking with good old American stock, and my JLC NSA.


Can't go wrong there, 46 is a little fuller flavor though


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Spent the evening at the Starward distillery down by where we live.


Don't know about you but the dog has pretty good buzz going))


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 12984971


Nice drop.


----------



## Daveycrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

Tudor BBB with my favorite "every day" whiskey


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Metlin said:


> Spent the evening at the Starward distillery down by where we live.


Are those "old fashioned" coktails?

The explorer looks great on the nato by the way.


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

This watch was made in 1915...the same year the Shackleton expedition got caught in the Antarctic ice.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

My "go to" whiskey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the11thhour (Feb 11, 2018)

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 12984971


That is the dopest bottle I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

Favorite whiskey. Favorite watch.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12998701





Rattttttttttt said:


> View attachment 12998801
> Favorite whiskey. Favorite watch.


Two more very nice drops!


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13013299


I see the whiskies are expanding. What do you think about Indian whiskies?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I see the whiskies are expanding. What do you think about Indian whiskies?


I am liking this. It's really flavoursome and for 50% abv very smooth. Although to be honest I would prefer more of a kick.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> I am liking this. It's really flavoursome and for 50% abv very smooth. Although to be honest I would prefer more of a kick.


I thought you might have liked it.

Have a look at cask strength, non chill filtered whiskies. Better if they're from an independent!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> I am liking this. It's really flavoursome and for 50% abv very smooth. Although to be honest I would prefer more of a kick.


I thought you might have liked it.

Have a look at cask strength, non chill filtered whiskies. Better if they're from an independent!


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddj235 (Feb 4, 2018)

Perfect ending to the work week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Ddj235 said:


> Perfect ending to the work week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your work week has ended already??? Lucky bugger..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

5 Roses?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Isn’t Good Friday a public holiday for you guys?


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Isn't Good Friday a public holiday for you guys?


Nope..not in Vietnam. Getting ready for evening Easter church service but today was work at usual. We do get Christmas though.

Knew it was Good Friday,but have gotten so used to not having religious holidays off-hence my previous post. Just had in my mind that I had to work today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Arkay_sa said:


> Nope..not in Vietnam. Getting ready for evening Easter church service but today was work at usual. We do get Christmas though.
> 
> Knew it was Good Friday,but have gotten so used to not having religious holidays off-hence my previous post. Just had in my mind that I had to work today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i meant it more for the Americans here, I knew that it wouldn't be on in Vietnam


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not really a public holiday. Markets are closed but banks are open and mail is delivered... Most businesses will send people home early.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting, everything is shut on Good Friday here.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Meanwhile


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Never heard of that!

how is it?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Never heard of that!
> 
> how is it?


Salty.


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Haven't tried that one...but I'm partial to single malt Scotchs myself. It is a nice pairing though!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Salty.


What if I had a lot of passion fruit before?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Some incoming:


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Trying to decide what Japanese to have for tonight:


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

A west aussie concoction.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Doing a stocktake of my collection on World Whisky Day:


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

pop4 said:


> Doing a stocktake of my collection on World Whisky Day:


is that the Caol Ila 12 year i see? a surprisingly good whiskey for not much $$$. (at least not much $$$ in the states, unsure about Australia prices)


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

zimv20ca said:


> is that the Caol Ila 12 year i see? a surprisingly good whiskey for not much $$$. (at least not much $$$ in the states, unsure about Australia prices)


Indeed it is. Was about A$95 which is about US$70 at today's exchange rate, and which I'm guessing is pretty expensive compared to USA prices


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

pop4 said:


> Indeed it is. Was about A$95 which is about US$70 at today's exchange rate, and which I'm guessing is pretty expensive compared to USA prices


i just looked and see it's now $60USD; used to be able to get it for $50USD.

hey maybe i should post some pics...


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Another One Bites the Dust*



Louie777 said:


> We have a winner!


By a crown...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

zimv20ca said:


> View attachment 13154493


Oh.... a collection from the SMWS - very nice!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

Some of my favs


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Enjoying a High West Campfire tonight and Deep Blue Nato 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Two favorite watches with a mixture of great great whisky and a couple slightly disappointing ones.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Found this getting water at a seedy liquor store! Cleared them out and will be back!

Dumb luck pays off sometimes.

Cheers!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

jwillee said:


> Found this getting water at a seedy liquor store! Cleared them out and will be back!
> 
> Dumb luck pays off sometimes.
> 
> Cheers!


OMG. Did you get a whole box????
The prices on the Yamazaki 12yo have gone up crazily in the last few years, that's if you can find them at all. It's almost like the situation with the BLNR in your pic!
ENJOY!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

pop4 said:


> OMG. Did you get a whole box????
> The prices on the Yamazaki 12yo have gone up crazily in the last few years, that's if you can find them at all. It's almost like the situation with the BLNR in your pic!
> ENJOY!


I absolutely grabbed all they had. Owner asked if I wanted him to go back and grab the rest. Took every ounce of energy not to grab the bottle of Yamazaki 18yr as well!

Good spot. I'm eyeballing the couple bottles of Eagle Rare 17yr bourbon they have there.

The BLNR was a lucky find at an AD last year. Walked in, saw it. Paid RRP, no tax. On my wrist in 30 minutes!

Cheers!


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jwillee said:


> I absolutely grabbed all they had. Owner asked if I wanted him to go back and grab the rest. Took every ounce of energy not to grab the bottle of Yamazaki 18yr as well!
> 
> Good spot. I'm eyeballing the couple bottles of Eagle Rare 17yr bourbon they have there.
> 
> ...


Nice find. Mich if I ask how much they were per bottle?

I remember scoffing at the idea of paying SGD$220 for the 18YO; cheapest I bought the 12YO for AUD$70 about 8 years ago.

My personal best was getting a bottle of 15YO Nikka Yoichi for AUD$50

Japanese whiskies and for years were very undervalued. Whilst they're nice but they aren't worth the price they're commanding these days.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice find. Mich if I ask how much they were per bottle?
> 
> I remember scoffing at the idea of paying SGD$220 for the 18YO; cheapest I bought the 12YO for AUD$70 about 8 years ago.
> 
> ...


Yea. Prices are pretty ridiculous at some places.

I paid $99 USD per bottle which is reasonable. It's nice to have a case laying around.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

jwillee said:


> Yea. Prices are pretty ridiculous at some places.
> 
> I paid $99 USD per bottle which is reasonable. It's nice to have a case laying around.


Man. Some of you guys push me to meet my goals in life. I earn a lowish six figure commission on sales but it's new, and I have two kids under three. I can easily buy a nice $100+ bottle every now and then but I can't yet imagine just spending a grand on a whim to "have a case laying around." One day though...

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1946 Omega ref. MI 2214 and a glass of Dalwhinnie 15 y.o.


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

Love all the unopened bottles in this thread, I'm guessing part of the whiskey-watch-vehicle investment portfolios 

Myself recently realized nothing beats a good tequila. Came across a $27 a bottle Tres Agaves Blanco, couldn't be more satisfied!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Whisky and gin guy here

Whisky
-Ballantine 17 
-MaCallan 15
-Ardbeg 10
-Bulleit Bourbon
-Kirin select
-Johnnie Walker Gold label

Gin
-Bombay Sap
-Tanqueray 10
-Siesfried 

Other 
-Kirin dry
-Sake
-Moutai 16 

Personal favorite are the Ballantine 17, Balvenie 21 and Arbeg.

Not a big fan of Japanese whisky in general, especially at the current price. Yamazaki 18 is very nice but at 800 USD a bottle, there just better alternative out there. The new Taiwanese Kavalan is giving them a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

jwillee said:


> I absolutely grabbed all they had. Owner asked if I wanted him to go back and grab the rest. Took every ounce of energy not to grab the bottle of Yamazaki 18yr as well!
> 
> Good spot. I'm eyeballing the couple bottles of Eagle Rare 17yr bourbon they have there.
> 
> ...


The 18 is very good whisky if you can find it at normal price.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

jwillee said:


> I absolutely grabbed all they had. Owner asked if I wanted him to go back and grab the rest. Took every ounce of energy not to grab the bottle of Yamazaki 18yr as well!
> 
> Good spot. I'm eyeballing the couple bottles of Eagle Rare 17yr bourbon they have there.
> 
> ...


Where in the world is there an Eagle Rare 17 available? What kinda crazy mark up is needed to keep that on a shelf?

I debated Yamazaki 18 but at 180, I dunno I just couldn't do it.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man. Some of you guys push me to meet my goals in life. I earn a lowish six figure commission on sales but it's new, and I have two kids under three. I can easily buy a nice $100+ bottle every now and then but I can't yet imagine just spending a grand on a whim to "have a case laying around." One day though...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to agree with you and then I realized I posted a picture of a 6k watch and 1200 in whisky all purchased in the last 4-5 months...now I just wish I had your income because I don't have a six figure income. Not having kids is fun! lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jwillee said:


> Yea. Prices are pretty ridiculous at some places.
> 
> I paid $99 USD per bottle which is reasonable. It's nice to have a case laying around.


That's very reasonable, scotch whisky in the US is pretty steep compared to what we pay so $99 is pretty good


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man. Some of you guys push me to meet my goals in life. I earn a lowish six figure commission on sales but it's new, and I have two kids under three. I can easily buy a nice $100+ bottle every now and then but I can't yet imagine just spending a grand on a whim to "have a case laying around." One day though...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will happen. If I was in your case I certainly wouldn't be p!##img my money away on whisky


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> I was going to agree with you and then I realized I posted a picture of a 6k watch and 1200 in whisky all purchased in the last 4-5 months...now I just wish I had your income because I don't have a six figure income. Not having kids is fun! lol


More pics of that Kirin!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a double incoming, the whisky was more than the watch. I have the whisky and am waiting till I get the watch


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

After having a good experience with the Macallan 15yo fine oak, I recently tried the Macallan Sienna. That's the last time I'll ever buy a bottle of Macallan again. Imho they became a brand that's fully exploiting the growing popularity of whisky. Instead I prefer spending some time exploring other kinds of liquor.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

DustinS said:


> I was going to agree with you and then I realized I posted a picture of a 6k watch and 1200 in whisky all purchased in the last 4-5 months...now I just wish I had your income because I don't have a six figure income. Not having kids is fun! lol


Yes, the kids make a huge difference. The little ****s. They need jobs! Haha.

Today was a bit impulsive though. I saw yesterday that the other half of that rickhouse at 1792 collapsed so I grabbed a few bottles.

Then I found Sinatra at almost $50 less than the typical price so I splurged.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man. Some of you guys push me to meet my goals in life. I earn a lowish six figure commission on sales but it's new, and I have two kids under three. I can easily buy a nice $100+ bottle every now and then but I can't yet imagine just spending a grand on a whim to "have a case laying around." One day though...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2 daughters, 2 and 4. Along with with my wife and mother and sister in law that come to help out, the whisky helps daddy.

It's a house full of women right down to the cats!

Again....it's nice to have a case laying around!

Cheers!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

iam7head said:


> The 18 is very good whisky if you can find it at normal price.


I agree, but it's hard to know what's normal anymore.

Maybe the demand will die down. I'm not holding my breath though.

FWIW - I can get a couple bottles now at $280.

Is that even normal?  Who knows....


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

DustinS said:


> Where in the world is there an Eagle Rare 17 available? What kinda crazy mark up is needed to keep that on a shelf?
> 
> I debated Yamazaki 18 but at 180, I dunno I just couldn't do it.


At $180 for the Yami 18yr, I would buy all I could and hoard it. For a while at least.

The Eagle Rare 17 yr was $500 ea and they had 3. Frankly, I thought that was beyond insulting. They're going to sit for a while.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Z engineer said:


> After having a good experience with the Macallan 15yo fine oak, I recently tried the Macallan Sienna. That's the last time I'll ever buy a bottle of Macallan again. Imho they became a brand that's fully exploiting the growing popularity of whisky. Instead I prefer spending some time exploring other kinds of liquor.


I highly recommend the classic cut. One of the best whiskey's I've had, and at ~100 USD, I'll be a sad man when it is gone.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

jwillee said:


> At $180 for the Yami 18yr, I would buy all I could and hoard it. For a while at least.
> 
> The Eagle Rare 17 yr was $500 ea and they had 3. Frankly, I thought that was beyond insulting. They're going to sit for a while.


I've not read enough good about the Yami 18 year. Honestly the reviews make it think sub 100 dollar bottle. I'd be more likely to spend 500 in all honesty on the Eagle Rare. Buffalo Trace is just a magical brand.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Yes, the kids make a huge difference. The little ****s. They need jobs! Haha.
> 
> Today was a bit impulsive though. I saw yesterday that the other half of that rickhouse at 1792 collapsed so I grabbed a few bottles.
> 
> ...


Hope that Sinatra servers you well. If you like Jack the single barrel, barrel proof (barrel proof is VERY important) is a must buy and at 60 it is both far better than Sinatra (imo) and far more economical.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Hope that Sinatra servers you well. If you like Jack the single barrel, barrel proof (barrel proof is VERY important) is a must buy and at 60 it is both far better than Sinatra (imo) and far more economical.


I agree actually.

I really like the Sinatra but I do think the single barrel is better. I got some of that on Ft. Knox (standard, not barrel proof) for $39 a few weeks ago when I was up there for a course.

I actually haven't bought the barrel proof yet. I'll have to get some.

I do have a bottle of the 150th Anniversary though.










And for something the rest of you can't quite get, the officers of my battalion bought two barrels of Elijah Craig to commentate the deployment. Pictured here with the Marathon I wore everyday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Z engineer said:


> After having a good experience with the Macallan 15yo fine oak, I recently tried the Macallan Sienna. That's the last time I'll ever buy a bottle of Macallan again. Imho they became a brand that's fully exploiting the growing popularity of whisky. Instead I prefer spending some time exploring other kinds of liquor.
> 
> View attachment 13277635


I've never rated any Macallan's I've had. Well it's not that they're bad but they're over priced (presumably because they're so collectible). There's lots and lots of much nicer whiskies out there


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I agree actually.
> 
> I really like the Sinatra but I do think the single barrel is better. I got some of that on Ft. Knox (standard, not barrel proof) for $39 a few weeks ago when I was up there for a course.
> 
> ...


Do NOT compare the barrel proof to the non barrel proof. The barrel proof is 5-20x better. Sadly people are hearing about it and pretty soon it'll be another whale that's selling for 5x in the secondary market.

Sinatra had a nice different note, but the price is pretty absurd. It however I must say was a cool box and bottle. Not sure what I should do with the box and bottle as I say that.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got home from work. Poured myself a glass and talk about sherry finish. I can just about smell it from the other side of the room. Fortunately I like a sherry finish whether on rum or scotch and hey it's friday. 

This is good stuff. Not sure if Glenfarclas is just underrated or what the story is. From what I have read they have been in business since the 1830's and always run by the same family. They must be doing something right if they have been in business for over 200 years.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Do NOT compare the barrel proof to the non barrel proof. The barrel proof is 5-20x better. Sadly people are hearing about it and pretty soon it'll be another whale that's selling for 5x in the secondary market.
> 
> Sinatra had a nice different note, but the price is pretty absurd. It however I must say was a cool box and bottle. Not sure what I should do with the box and bottle as I say that.


Sell it! Ha.

Check eBay. Turns out you can get 20-25 bucks for just the empty bottle and box. It's like a rebate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Simple pleasures


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

That one is a killer. Nice.


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Been meaning to post for a whileon this thread, no top shelf stuff in at the moment just a fave bourbon of mine


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is a $30 bottle of rye that drinks like a $150 bottle of bourbon. Way under the radar. So smooth. Gotta wait a good few minutes to let it open up.


----------



## VERO Watch Company (Jun 22, 2018)

my favorite (obvious by how little is left...) E.H. Taylor Single Barrel


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

VERO Watch Company said:


> my favorite (obvious by how little is left...) E.H. Taylor Single Barrel


You are in Portland?


----------



## VERO Watch Company (Jun 22, 2018)

yep, you too?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

VERO Watch Company said:


> yep, you too?


Olympia. I come down to Portland frequently. I was just on your website. Cool watches. Especially that GMT.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Couldn't decide, so I settled for 2 x 200ml bottles!
Have to love Total Wine.









One of my dad's famous sayings


----------



## VERO Watch Company (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks man! Reach out next time you come down, happy to show you around the workshop. Some good breweries right nearby as well....


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> More pics of that Kirin!


Kirin?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Sell it! Ha.
> 
> Check eBay. Turns out you can get 20-25 bucks for just the empty bottle and box. It's like a rebate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO, hmm I'm not willing to put in the time to sell it and ship it for 25 bucks but honestly it would make a decent infinity bottle.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> Just got home from work. Poured myself a glass and talk about sherry finish. I can just about smell it from the other side of the room. Fortunately I like a sherry finish whether on rum or scotch and hey it's friday.
> 
> This is good stuff. Not sure if Glenfarclas is just underrated or what the story is. From what I have read they have been in business since the 1830's and always run by the same family. They must be doing something right if they have been in business for over 200 years.


How is that 25 year? It's "cheap" enough to implus buy and that has me almost worried about it, lol. Honestly never hear anything but good about them in generally but 25 years becomes a bit too old for some brands, I'd rather not cross that line at that price either.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Kirin?


The one of the PAM and the Japanese whisky. It's got distilled by Kirin distilleries (which I didn't realise distilled spirits, only thought they were a brewery)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Kirin?


The one of the PAM and the Japanese whisky. It's got distilled by Kirin distilleries (which I didn't realise distilled spirits, only thought they were a brewery)


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The one of the PAM and the Japanese whisky. It's got distilled by Kirin distilleries (which I didn't realise distilled spirits, only thought they were a brewery)


Not mine  I don't have a pam for sure.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> How is that 25 year? It's "cheap" enough to implus buy and that has me almost worried about it, lol. Honestly never hear anything but good about them in generally but 25 years becomes a bit too old for some brands, I'd rather not cross that line at that price either.


Sweet spot for me is between 15-21 years. Before that it can be too young and after that it just shoots up in price but the improvement in taste isnt too much.

That being said I've never had a whisky that was overdone in the barrel, bourbon and rye yes but not whisky.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sweet spot for me is between 15-21 years. Before that it can be too young and after that it just shoots up in price but the improvement in taste isnt too much.
> 
> That being said I've never had a whisky that was overdone in the barrel, bourbon and rye yes but not whisky.


Bourbon and rye's are whisky's....actually one could argue scotch isn't a whisky because it is a whiskey, lol.

I'm a high oak guy and love some age, but yeah I've certainly had a few especially in the 30 year range where I think the wood was going the wrong direction.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Bourbon and rye's are whisky's....actually one could argue scotch isn't a whisky because it is a whiskey, lol.
> 
> I'm a high oak guy and love some age, but yeah I've certainly had a few especially in the 30 year range where I think the wood was going the wrong direction.


 The Scottish spell it whisky. Irish typically spell it whiskey and the US I don't know. In most of my encounters I've seen it as whiskey.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The Scottish spell it whisky. Irish typically spell it whiskey and the US I don't know. In most of my encounters I've seen it as whiskey.


He is a troll, arguing with spelling and price, he is against the market and knows better than all hahahhaha&#8230; he is right a whiskey can age with too much oak but Jim Beam has that for him!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> He is a troll, arguing with spelling and price, he is against the market and knows better than all hahahhaha&#8230; he is right a whiskey can age with too much oak but Jim Beam has that for him!


was a JOKE, don't call me a troll, that's just rude bro! I was clearly being funny and friendly. I'll teach you a simple simple rule. When you end a statement with "lol", that's intended to be FUN! Not trolling!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

The best scotch I have tasted so far. Superlative. When I nosed it in the glass I got a distinct whiff of bread dough. At least that how my naive scotch palate interpreted it. 









My latest haul.....


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

DustinS said:


> How is that 25 year? It's "cheap" enough to implus buy and that has me almost worried about it, lol. Honestly never hear anything but good about them in generally but 25 years becomes a bit too old for some brands, I'd rather not cross that line at that price either.


Hah! It's smooth as dude. I like it but then I like rum so........


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> The best scotch I have tasted so far. Superlative. When I nosed it in the glass I got a distinct whiff of bread dough. At least that how my naive scotch palate interpreted it.
> 
> View attachment 13290337
> 
> ...


It is all about what you smell and taste that matters...Mine is often more simple than others as that is what I prefer...I may smell/taste many flavors as happens over the years but prefer to put it in one basket! Example...Evan Williams single barrel smells of cinnamon honey chocolate etc but it taste just like snickers...in smell and taste when put together!

All that to say smell what yo will and tell us, as we might do the same. Cheers!

p.s. bread dough sounds great!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

RC Crown said:


> It is all about what you smell and taste that matters...Mine is often more simple than others as that is what I prefer...I may smell/taste many flavors as happens over the years but prefer to put it in one basket! Example...Evan Williams single barrel smells of cinnamon honey chocolate etc but it taste just like snickers...in smell and taste when put together!
> 
> All that to say smell what yo will and tell us, as we might do the same. Cheers!
> 
> *p.s. bread dough sounds great!*


No doubt. Tastes good too. Unfortunately for me I live in the capital city of Australia which means I have to order everything from online retailers. This time my rum guy included a hand written note thanking me for my support. Am I putting the guys kids through college?


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> No doubt. Tastes good too. Unfortunately for me I live in the capital city of Australia which means I have to order everything from online retailers. This time my rum guy included a hand written note thanking me for my support. Am I putting the guys kids through college?


Crazy thing is from what I hear, you guys pay so much on taxes for the whiskey, it ends u being triple what it is here in the U.S.(which also varies from state to state) So I feel you when you get an expensive bottle, as it is worth more there than here!

Enjoy brother, I can't wait until I get to visit Australia!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

RC Crown said:


> Crazy thing is from what I hear, you guys pay so much on taxes for the whiskey, it ends u being triple what it is here in the U.S.(which also varies from state to state) So I feel you when you get an expensive bottle, as it is worth more there than here!
> 
> Enjoy brother, I can't wait until I get to visit Australia!


Awesome bro!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> The best scotch I have tasted so far. Superlative. When I nosed it in the glass I got a distinct whiff of bread dough. At least that how my naive scotch palate interpreted it.
> 
> View attachment 13290337


I'm surprised you like Edradour. I know you don't like the sweet rums and Edradours whiskies are on the sweeter spectrum of whiskies. Interesting.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> No doubt. Tastes good too. Unfortunately for me I live in the capital city of Australia which means I have to order everything from online retailers. This time my rum guy included a hand written note thanking me for my support. Am I putting the guys kids through college?


Blood and guts Murphy! Now where's my jagged metal Kristy O


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I'm surprised you like Edradour. I know you don't like the sweet rums and Edradours whiskies are on the sweeter spectrum of whiskies. Interesting.


I would describe it as different from what i have tried before. Whisky wise.

Also there is a diffrence between natural sweetness and adding sugar. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the smokey stuff:

[URL=https://postimages.org/]image hosting[/URL]


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13292911


Let us know how that is! The regular Single Barrel here is very hard to find here let alone at 10!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo that is a very good choice in bourbon; my favourite!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RC Crown said:


> Let us know how that is! The regular Single Barrel here is very hard to find here let alone at 10!


I've stockpiled a few bottles of the 10YO (I think I have 1 opena nd two spare, one to drink the other to keep).

Would it make it easier if I told you it's easier and cheaper to buy this in Australia than the US???


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RC Crown said:


> Let us know how that is! The regular Single Barrel here is very hard to find here let alone at 10!


I've stockpiled a few bottles of the 10YO (I think I have 1 opena nd two spare, one to drink the other to keep).

Would it make it easier if I told you it's easier and cheaper to buy this in Australia than the US???


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

eblackmo said:


> No doubt. Tastes good too. Unfortunately for me I live in the capital city of Australia which means I have to order everything from online retailers. This time my rum guy included a hand written note thanking me for my support. Am I putting the guys kids through college?


He should buy you some crab juice as a true thank you present. That stuff comes all the way from NYC


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I've stockpiled a few bottles of the 10YO (I think I have 1 opena nd two spare, one to drink the other to keep).
> 
> Would it make it easier if I told you it's easier and cheaper to buy this in Australia than the US???


The whiskey business is crazy how they allocate! That is interesting how it is easier for you in Australia, since I am only a few states away from Kentucky LOL Good for you guys! It is funny, with all the pappy rage the regular Weller line has become so popular that many places have a hard time getting it, however here in Houston you can find it all day everyday. Thanks for making it easier Gunnar :-x lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rate that as one of my best bang for buck whiskies.

Other notable mentions:
Glendronach 15YO revival took the crown when you could get them for $100 a bottle
Pretty much any Japanese single malts bought in Japan (and this is from back in the day when you could get a Nikka 10/12YO for $40)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

RC Crown said:


> Let us know how that is! The regular Single Barrel here is very hard to find here let alone at 10!


Delicious.



Gunnar_917 said:


> eblackmo that is a very good choice in bourbon; my favourite!


It's good. I once gave a lightning talk entitled "alcoholism on a shoestring budget". It was about my drinking habits when I was a university student. I had power point slides and everything. These days though. Fark the shoestring budget.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I rate that as one of my best bang for buck whiskies.
> 
> Other notable mentions:
> Glendronach 15YO revival took the crown when you could get them for $100 a bottle
> Pretty much any Japanese single malts bought in Japan (and this is from back in the day when you could get a Nikka 10/12YO for $40)


What are you getting A'Bunadh for these days? It was a great value until they pushed it over 100 a bottle. Now I'm passing on it.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

I get it, you guys have whiskey I cannot find...But I have the best there is, it must be as it is the number 1 seller! In fairness it is unique and delicious. Bourbon is my favorite, but there are many similarities. Scotch is my least favorite but the variety of flavor is wide and astounding. However, I could pick jack out like the moon in the night sky! I ain't complaining:-!


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> What are you getting A'Bunadh for these days? It was a great value until they pushed it over 100 a bottle. Now I'm passing on it.


Hey Dustin, good to see you brother! What is your go to these days that is goin for a god price?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Hey Dustin, good to see you brother! What is your go to these days that is goin for a god price?


Bourbon - easy to get anywhere anytime. Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. Used to be buffalo trace but I can't find that anymore easily and the woodford is better, but also more expensive.
Scotch - Same as above - Ardbeg 10 year.

That said I try a lot of new whisky so a "go to" for me is something I buy a bottle of every 3-6 months.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Bourbon - easy to get anywhere anytime. Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. Used to be buffalo trace but I can't find that anymore easily and the woodford is better, but also more expensive.
> Scotch - Same as above - Ardbeg 10 year.
> 
> That said I try a lot of new whisky so a "go to" for me is something I buy a bottle of every 3-6 months.


I will definitely give that Ardbeg a try, crazy you say buffalo trace is hard to find...I noticed a few stores not carrying it and was like WTF...but the main chain store in Houston has it unlimited. We get lucky and get a lot of harder to find bourbons. Until recently, I did not even realize other places had a shortage on the stuff!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> I will definitely give that Ardbeg a try, crazy you say buffalo trace is hard to find...I noticed a few stores not carrying it and was like WTF...but the main chain store in Houston has it unlimited. We get lucky and get a lot of harder to find bourbons. Until recently, I did not even realize other places had a shortage on the stuff!


I'm from Kentucky and live in ohio these days. There really aren't big boxes in Ohio and now days Buffalo Trace is something you have to ask for because they don't even put it on the shelf. When I head to Kentucky (not too far) their are huge big boxes, but I haven't seen Buffalo in the ones near me in a while. Now I went home which is about 2 hours from here, they did have some buffalo, but it was also in a special shelf kinda them bragging they had it.

FYI the Ardbeg is peated so if you're not a peat guy, it's not for you, lol.

Since you're a jack drinker, might I throw in balvenie doublewood 12 year. Pretty common too, but if you like sweater bourbons, I think that's a crazy good scotch choice. I buy a few bottles a year of it and it's the first one I think of when I'll have friends who like bourbon.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> I'm from Kentucky and live in ohio these days. There really aren't big boxes in Ohio and now days Buffalo Trace is something you have to ask for because they don't even put it on the shelf. When I head to Kentucky (not too far) their are huge big boxes, but I haven't seen Buffalo in the ones near me in a while. Now I went home which is about 2 hours from here, they did have some buffalo, but it was also in a special shelf kinda them bragging they had it.
> 
> FYI the Ardbeg is peated so if you're not a peat guy, it's not for you, lol.
> 
> Since you're a jack drinker, might I throw in balvenie doublewood 12 year. Pretty common too, but if you like sweater bourbons, I think that's a crazy good scotch choice. I buy a few bottles a year of it and it's the first one I think of when I'll have friends who like bourbon.


That is one scotch I actually like , the Balvenie, so good call, as for bourbon it is getting crazy, I used to get Weller 12 all day for $30, haven't seen it just sitting in a store until a few days ago. Went to one outside of where I usually go and they had multiple bottles of Weller 12. For $145 lol I have just had it so many times it is not worth it that for me. I could have maybe flipped it but left it for another enthusiast... I might have to skip that Ardbeg unless that peat is mixed well with the sherry&#8230; lol


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> That is one scotch I actually like , the Balvenie, so good call, as for bourbon it is getting crazy, I used to get Weller 12 all day for $30, haven't seen it just sitting in a store until a few days ago. Went to one outside of where I usually go and they had multiple bottles of Weller 12. For $145 lol I have just had it so many times it is not worth it that for me. I could have maybe flipped it but left it for another enthusiast... I might have to skip that Ardbeg unless that peat is mixed well with the sherry&#8230; lol


Ardbeg 10 is all bourbon barrel aged, so zero sherry! Maybe highland park valkyrie might be a way to dip you toe in peat but still get some wonderful sherry, it's a bit more expensive and a touch harder to find. I'm a huge fan of that one too. There are some Ardbegs with more sherry, but Ardbeg is peat no matter how much sherry is in there.

weller 12 - so I'd never had it until this weekend. Went home to see a friend who made a trip and I had a bottle of Jefferson Presidential - 16 year double barrel which was nearly empty. I wanted to share the end of it with my dad and friends. It was amazing bourbon and I'll never see it again. Anyway, drank all day and ended the night at a bar my youngest sister works at and for the first time had the weller 12 year. I've never seen a bottle of weller 12 on shelves or at least not since ~2011 when I could get Pappy every year. Anyway good stuff, not 145 dollars though (I didn't look close at the price but I think it was 12 a glass at the bar so they priced it like it was expensive)! Funny enough I bought a bottle of Old Rip 10 year last year (55 for it), still never seen weller 12 on a shelf, lol.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Ardbeg 10 is all bourbon barrel aged, so zero sherry! Maybe highland park valkyrie might be a way to dip you toe in peat but still get some wonderful sherry, it's a bit more expensive and a touch harder to find. I'm a huge fan of that one too. There are some Ardbegs with more sherry, but Ardbeg is peat no matter how much sherry is in there.
> 
> weller 12 - so I'd never had it until this weekend. Went home to see a friend who made a trip and I had a bottle of Jefferson Presidential - 16 year double barrel which was nearly empty. I wanted to share the end of it with my dad and friends. It was amazing bourbon and I'll never see it again. Anyway, drank all day and ended the night at a bar my youngest sister works at and for the first time had the weller 12 year. I've never seen a bottle of weller 12 on shelves or at least not since ~2011 when I could get Pappy every year. Anyway good stuff, not 145 dollars though (I didn't look close at the price but I think it was 12 a glass at the bar so they priced it like it was expensive)! Funny enough I bought a bottle of Old Rip 10 year last year (55 for it), still never seen weller 12 on a shelf, lol.


Not bad 12 a glass of weller 12 in ohio (my mom is from there) What do you think of the weller special reserve...Personally I love it, but not that it is hard to find now I just always have. Weller is supposedly dominantly allocated to Texas, so it has always been in my face. Ya and old rip 10 for 55, I won't even see that at all lol, having trouble even finding weller antique!I am glad you enjoyed the weller 12, I wish I could still get it for a price but those days are gone. Even Elijah craig has dropped the 12 yr age which I loved. I have had it recently and it was still good, I just liked having the age as a standard to rely on!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Not bad 12 a glass of weller 12 in ohio (my mom is from there) What do you think of the weller special reserve...Personally I love it, but not that it is hard to find now I just always have. Weller is supposedly dominantly allocated to Texas, so it has always been in my face. Ya and old rip 10 for 55, I won't even see that at all lol, having trouble even finding weller antique!I am glad you enjoyed the weller 12, I wish I could still get it for a price but those days are gone. Even Elijah craig has dropped the 12 yr age which I loved. I have had it recently and it was still good, I just liked having the age as a standard to rely on!


Well 12 a glass for bourbon in Lexington Kentucky where I was, that's pretty high end. One of my sister's husband used to source me a bottle of the weller special reserve every year for christmas, another super hard to find bottle. It's really good for the price, but only at retail. But yeah weller of any kind is pretty much impossible to get these days.

EC 12 was nice, and the NAS is clearly younger and well worse. I've been desperately trying to get a barrel proof bottle of a while but those are hard to get too. Funny 6-9 years ago they had an 18 year that was easy to get and about 60 bucks. At the time it wasn't all that good for the price....boy I miss those days. Today it's a 200 dollar bottle and people line up for it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> What are you getting A'Bunadh for these days? It was a great value until they pushed it over 100 a bottle. Now I'm passing on it.


I haven't bought a bottle in years. In Australia I think they go for about AUD$100-120 but America gets dome over badly when it comes to scotch whisky. In terms of variety and price


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

My A'bunadh still looks like this, that's how long it's been


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RC Crown said:


> That is one scotch I actually like , the Balvenie, so good call, as for bourbon it is getting crazy, I used to get Weller 12 all day for $30, haven't seen it just sitting in a store until a few days ago. Went to one outside of where I usually go and they had multiple bottles of Weller 12. For $145 lol I have just had it so many times it is not worth it that for me. I could have maybe flipped it but left it for another enthusiast... I might have to skip that Ardbeg unless that peat is mixed well with the sherry&#8230; lol


Lagavulin may be your friend

Or Glendronach posted in another nice drop


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

There’s also Laphroaig Px which is a great expression of a heavily elated whisky that’s had time in sweet Pedro Ximenez casks


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

A mystery batch. Not going to pass up a cheap bottle of 18 year at the big box wine and spirits.

It's... not bad and it's not great, but it was $22 so worth a spot on the shelf.


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

Couple of classics:
(We went with Oban 14, btw).


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Woodford Resevre Kentucky Straight paired with an Alpina Startimer Pilot on oiled leather.


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Woodford Resevre Kentucky Straight paired with an Alpina Startimer Pilot on oiled leather.
View attachment 13304013


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Akshayphal said:


> Woodford Resevre Kentucky Straight paired with an Alpina Startimer Pilot on oiled leather.


How you like that new malt version? I think it's a touch better than their bourbon, though I'll take the double wood over either.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow an all malt version! Looks like I will be looking up some reviews! Is it a limited edition type or something that is going to be around?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

My favorite whiskey, especially at It's price point. It's getting harder to find though. Blantons and a SARB033









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Opening a new bottle tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Wow an all malt version! Looks like I will be looking up some reviews! Is it a limited edition type or something that is going to be around?


Kentucky straight just means 51% so I think there is still rye in there. Not limited or special. Exact same price as the bourbon, the rye is a touch more expensive. At least here.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Kentucky straight just means 51% so I think there is still rye in there. Not limited or special. Exact same price as the bourbon, the rye is a touch more expensive. At least here.


Yeah Kentucky straight bourbon is 51% corn minimum, the Rye and malt can vary. Looks like they use 51% malt.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

tedwu said:


> Opening a new bottle tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First pic here, I'm not looking at the whisky.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Sipping on this again. Very easy and delicious. The best way I can describe it is if you had a piece of toast with white butter spread on it and drizzled honey over it. There is also some caramel and butterscotch in there.

Driving to pick up the goods :-!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Sipping on this again. Very easy and delicious. The best way I can describe it is if you had a piece of toast with white butter spread on it and drizzled honey over it. There is also some caramel and butterscotch in there.
> 
> Driving to pick up the goods :-!
> 
> View attachment 13312847


Sisters's....umm....soon or is ex husband (I don't keep up) has gotten me a bottle of that weller the last 2 years. I've never seen it for sale and I kinda look 4-5 times a week for what's in liquor stores. Anyway if you got that for retail that's amazingly good stuff. He was paying upwards of 40 a bottle and I don't think that was even that bad a price. I like it more than woodford.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Sisters's....umm....soon or is ex husband (I don't keep up) has gotten me a bottle of that weller the last 2 years. I've never seen it for sale and I kinda look 4-5 times a week for what's in liquor stores. Anyway if you got that for retail that's amazingly good stuff. He was paying upwards of 40 a bottle and I don't think that was even that bad a price. I like it more than woodford.


Agree, hard for me to not pick up, I get it for $20 all day. If you get down to Texas hit up a Specs (Total Wine barely can get it here). Not every liquor store here always has them, but Specs must have some deal with Weller as they are stocked!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Agree, hard for me to not pick up, I get it for $20 all day. If you get down to Texas hit up a Specs (Total Wine barely can get it here). Not every liquor store here always has them, but Specs must have some deal with Weller as they are stocked!


I'll assume you mean houston tx given texas is the size of most of the countries on the planet 

Man if that's an easy to get whisky...wow. I can't even get buffalo trace easily in kentucky! I did see bottles 2 weeks ago when I went home to see my family but I went to 2 stores - MEGA stores on my way there and neither had it. The store in Lexington didn't have it on their normal shelves, it was a "special" show off shelf so yeah they'd just gotten some in that week and knew it would fly off the shelf.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> I'll assume you mean houston tx given texas is the size of most of the countries on the planet
> 
> Man if that's an easy to get whisky...wow. I can't even get buffalo trace easily in kentucky! I did see bottles 2 weeks ago when I went home to see my family but I went to 2 stores - MEGA stores on my way there and neither had it. The store in Lexington didn't have it on their normal shelves, it was a "special" show off shelf so yeah they'd just gotten some in that week and knew it would fly off the shelf.


Buffalo Trace is really easy as well, not in every store but plenty of the Buffalo running around. Yes Houston, so not sure all of TX.

BTW since the bourbon you like is hard to source, do you usually go with Woodford?


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

RC Crown said:


> Buffalo Trace is really easy as well, not in every store but plenty of the Buffalo running around. Yes Houston, so not sure all of TX.
> 
> BTW since the bourbon you like is hard to source, do you usually go with Woodford?


I really liked Eagle Rare 10Yr from Buffalo Trace, a great "House Bourbon" for every occasion.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Tonhao said:


> I really liked Eagle Rare 10Yr from Buffalo Trace, a great "House Bourbon" for every occasion.


See, that one is hard for me to get now, good call though! Delicioso...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Well. I have learnt that Speyside scotch has some very similar characteristics at least as far as I can tell. This particular drop has a lot in common with the Balvenie Caribbean cask I have been sipping on. Interesting. Trinidadian rum also has a common flavor profile. At least most of the time.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Well. I have learnt that Speyside scotch has some very similar characteristics at least as far as I can tell. This particular drop has a lot in common with the Balvenie Caribbean cask I have been sipping on. Interesting. Trinidadian rum also has a common flavor profile. At least most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 13313451


Mortlachs flavourimgs are intense and their independent bottlings are very, very tasty.

If you like sherries whiskies and can get your hands on one of their sherry casks they are truly SPECTACULAR.

I bought this one 10 years ago when I was just starting to venture into whiskies that were more difficult to find. I opened it last year and whilst my tastes have changed this one holds it own, very.p, very well!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Buffalo Trace is really easy as well, not in every store but plenty of the Buffalo running around. Yes Houston, so not sure all of TX.
> 
> BTW since the bourbon you like is hard to source, do you usually go with Woodford?


Normally drink scotch honestly. I do like the woodford double wood a lot. The regular is not one I really care for. That said I have 30+ open bottles of whisky at home, so I like choices.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RC Crown said:


> Agree, hard for me to not pick up, I get it for $20 all day. If you get down to Texas hit up a Specs (Total Wine barely can get it here). Not every liquor store here always has them, but Specs must have some deal with Weller as they are stocked!


They don't have the 12 year Weller's. No one can get it. The other Weller's is good, but not as good as this in my opinion.

I'm a Buffalo Trace fan myself. There are some others that I enjoy as much, but they cost twice as much. BT is the "Seiko" of the bourbon world. I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

rfortson said:


> I'm a Buffalo Trace fan myself. There are some others that I enjoy as much, but they cost twice as much. BT is the "Seiko" of the bourbon world. I mean that in the best way possible.


I've never tried Buffalo Trace. How does it compare to, say, Wild Turkey 81-proof?


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

rfortson said:


> I'm a Buffalo Trace fan myself. There are some others that I enjoy as much, but they cost twice as much. BT is the "Seiko" of the bourbon world. I mean that in the best way possible.


What would be the Grand Seiko of whiskey? I suppose some of the Japanese single malts could easily merit that title, if you can get one at all...

My favorite one so far was Nikka Taketsuru Pure Malt(blended malt), so well balanced and dangerously drinkable on the rocks.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

rfortson said:


> They don't have the 12 year Weller's. No one can get it. The other Weller's is good, but not as good as this in my opinion.
> 
> I'm a Buffalo Trace fan myself. There are some others that I enjoy as much, but they cost twice as much. BT is the "Seiko" of the bourbon world. I mean that in the best way possible.


Ya, can't find the 12, however saw it the other day in a small store. They wanted 145 when we used to get it for 30 everyday.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RC Crown said:


> Ya, can't find the 12, however saw it the other day in a small store. They wanted 145 when we used to get it for 30 everyday.


Yeah, I just saw that. Crazy. I bought a bottle a couple of years ago for the normal $30-ish price. It was really good and I had been looking for it since then. Now I see I'm not the only one. Guess I'll stick with my Buffalo Trace (same distillery, similar mash bill).


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

mkws said:


> I've never tried Buffalo Trace. How does it compare to, say, Wild Turkey 81-proof?


Sweater, less spice. 1000x better imo.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Tonhao said:


> What would be the Grand Seiko of whiskey? I suppose some of the Japanese single malts could easily merit that title, if you can get one at all...
> 
> My favorite one so far was Nikka Taketsuru Pure Malt(blended malt), so well balanced and dangerously drinkable on the rocks.


Likely one of the many expensive BT products, though those are harder to get than a GS. Pappy, Eagle Rare 17 year, etc etc.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

DustinS said:


> Sweater, less spice. 1000x better imo.


Similarly mild? I'm more into the mild sort of whiskies and bourbons. My favourite Scotch is the Dalwhinnie 15 y.o., and the favourite bourbon so far - Wild Turkey (with Jack Daniel's Old No.7 not falling far behind). Does BT fit the pattern?


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

mkws said:


> Similarly mild? I'm more into the mild sort of whiskies and bourbons. My favourite Scotch is the Dalwhinnie 15 y.o., and the favourite bourbon so far - Wild Turkey (with Jack Daniel's Old No.7 not falling far behind). Does BT fit the pattern?


Bourbon is my favorite spirit, but unlike scotch, they do all have a similarity. I would say it is less sweet than Jack, and more woody than wild turkey. It is not my favorite but many on here really like it. As for mild, it might be a little more bold as it is 90 proof compared to 80 proof. I think you would probably like it if you like the other two. If you do grab a bottle let us know your opinion!


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

Knob Creek Rye, and Blancpain, for me!


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

I'll take one of both as well! :-!


Looks great, Enjoy!

Knob Creek is a favorite, never had the Rye though, I'll have to give it a shot at the bar!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tonhao said:


> What would be the Grand Seiko of whiskey? I suppose some of the Japanese single malts could easily merit that title, if you can get one at all...
> 
> My favorite one so far was Nikka Taketsuru Pure Malt(blended malt), so well balanced and dangerously drinkable on the rocks.


The aged Nikka whiskies and the 15YO Glendronach Revival. All are impossible to find these days and when you do they're expensive.

I have a Nikka 12YO and a Nikka 15YO which I paid $40 and $50 respectively for in Japan. Look up their current prices.

My favourite BFYB whisky for many years was the Glendronach 15YO revival.

If you want killer whisky for cheap find an independent bottler. The product is generally much much better than the official releases and a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I have a Nikka 12YO and a Nikka 15YO which I paid $40 and $50 respectively for in Japan. Look up their current prices.


Nikka 15yr for $50... I'm almost afraid to look up how much it is now! I would buy Nikka while passing through Narita airport, good times.

What's a good independent bottler that's reasonably easy to find?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Tonhao said:


> Nikka 15yr for $50... I'm almost afraid to look up how much it is now! I would buy Nikka while passing through Narita airport, good times.
> 
> What's a good independent bottler that's reasonably easy to find?


gordon and macphail would be your best bet.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> gordon and macphail would be your best bet.


So how does that work, do they bottle other people's whisky? I see they have some available at Total Wine but it's Macallen for example! Very interesting as I have never "noticed" this type of thing before. Seems similar to a store buying their own barrel? thanks in advance if anyone clarifies!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> So how does that work, do they bottle other people's whisky? I see they have some available at Total Wine but it's Macallen for example! Very interesting as I have never "noticed" this type of thing before. Seems similar to a store buying their own barrel? thanks in advance if anyone clarifies!


It's just like blends as well. Most distilleries sell barrels of their stuff to others. That's how for example Compass Box my favorite whiskey company, period, gets their stuff. As all they do is buy other people's barrels and then they blend it. Johny Walker is just a blend of other people's whiskey as well.

As to why distilleries do this? Most distilleries have a very distinct flavor profile they want and many barrels won't have that profile. Now some will blend in the "off" barrels with "on" barrels to bring it in line and that's at least one reason you see so many NAS bottling lately, but many just sell it to others. Or I should say the NAS crazy is at least in theory for all the new NAS's, distilleries trying to sell their off barrels themselves.

This isn't like selling a barrel to a store as those still have their name on it, and generally they charge a premium for those vs these which sell at a discount.

I don't think Macallen sells any of their barrels or if they do, they do not let it be known they are doing it. That is they don't sell it independent bottlers or blenders. I'm sure they'd do a single barrel for a store and mark it up.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok, I get the blending. But as for gordon and macphail, do they buy a specific year and hold onto it. Just curious as most of their products are well known scotches from specific years (as I see). Maybe they make their own as well (and I just don't know the brand) I need to research lol, I have just never heard of them before!









Here is an example! Aberfedly and Ardmore are both on there!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Ok, I get the blending. But as for gordon and macphail, do they buy a specific year and hold onto it. Just curious as most of their products are well known scotches from specific years (as I see). Maybe they make their own as well (and I just don't know the brand) I need to research lol, I have just never heard of them before!
> 
> View attachment 13325129
> 
> ...


They might hold a few or rebarrel, but they're mostly just bottling barrels they buy.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Got it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tonhao said:


> Nikka 15yr for $50... I'm almost afraid to look up how much it is now! I would buy Nikka while passing through Narita airport, good times.
> 
> What's a good independent bottler that's reasonably easy to find?


Even in Japan it's worth buying heir whisky from there. I got a NAS Nikka for like $30-40 earlier this here. The same bottles here (Australia) retail for $130


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tonhao said:


> Nikka 15yr for $50... I'm almost afraid to look up how much it is now! I would buy Nikka while passing through Narita airport, good times.
> 
> What's a good independent bottler that's reasonably easy to find?


Even in Japan it's worth buying heir whisky from there. I got a NAS Nikka for like $30-40 earlier this here. The same bottles here (Australia) retail for $130


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> It's just like blends as well. Most distilleries sell barrels of their stuff to others. That's how for example Compass Box my favorite whiskey company, period, gets their stuff. As all they do is buy other people's barrels and then they blend it. Johny Walker is just a blend of other people's whiskey as well.
> 
> As to why distilleries do this? Most distilleries have a very distinct flavor profile they want and many barrels won't have that profile. Now some will blend in the "off" barrels with "on" barrels to bring it in line and that's at least one reason you see so many NAS bottling lately, but many just sell it to others. Or I should say the NAS crazy is at least in theory for all the new NAS's, distilleries trying to sell their off barrels themselves.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much on the money.

What the distillers will do is sell a cask (or several of them) to the independents who will then go onto do what it is they do. Typically it's bottle these casks for sale.

Another big one is Signatory who are very reasonable with their price.

With the rise of the NAS statements a lot of it is due to the worldwide upsurge in whisky demand has caused shortages of the old stuff. Producers haven't been able to keep up so by cutting their whiskies with younger stuff they've changed the profile whilst keeping it fairly similar.

A great example of this is Aberlor Abunadh. Bottlings from 10 years plus ago were amazing, the newer ones aren't as nice in my experience (or maybe my palette has changed).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> It's just like blends as well. Most distilleries sell barrels of their stuff to others. That's how for example Compass Box my favorite whiskey company, period, gets their stuff. As all they do is buy other people's barrels and then they blend it. Johny Walker is just a blend of other people's whiskey as well.
> 
> As to why distilleries do this? Most distilleries have a very distinct flavor profile they want and many barrels won't have that profile. Now some will blend in the "off" barrels with "on" barrels to bring it in line and that's at least one reason you see so many NAS bottling lately, but many just sell it to others. Or I should say the NAS crazy is at least in theory for all the new NAS's, distilleries trying to sell their off barrels themselves.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much on the money.

What the distillers will do is sell a cask (or several of them) to the independents who will then go onto do what it is they do. Typically it's bottle these casks for sale.

Another big one is Signatory who are very reasonable with their price.

With the rise of the NAS statements a lot of it is due to the worldwide upsurge in whisky demand has caused shortages of the old stuff. Producers haven't been able to keep up so by cutting their whiskies with younger stuff they've changed the profile whilst keeping it fairly similar.

A great example of this is Aberlor Abunadh. Bottlings from 10 years plus ago were amazing, the newer ones aren't as nice in my experience (or maybe my palette has changed).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

They also changed the marketing that you don’t need age to make a whisky good. 

This is in part true however once you develop a palette it’s quite easy to see through this BS. It’s not as bad as I’m making out but when you start to compare some of the amazing stuff with what else is on there then there’s a noticeable difference


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

They also changed the marketing that you don’t need age to make a whisky good. 

This is in part true however once you develop a palette it’s quite easy to see through this BS. It’s not as bad as I’m making out but when you start to compare some of the amazing stuff with what else is on there then there’s a noticeable difference


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

JLesinski said:


>


Macallan =KING of Scotch! I will actually take a Macallan 10 years over most 12 [even some 15] years Scotch! Well done!


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

Irish -Best Bang for Buck!


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

lps72pp said:


> No whiskey but maybe wine and watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know a Ray II could look so nice


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.
> 
> As promised here's an 'All In' photo - whiskies, bourbons and watches (there's 73 bottles):
> 
> ...


If you tell us you're not content then there is no hope for the rest of us.


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 11734090


Single Malt made in Sweden...Nivrel watch made in Germany...learned 2 new things today!


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Another One Bites the Dust*



rfortson said:


> Taken while watching the Derby, Longines and a mint julep
> 
> Derby time by Russ, on Flickr


If you tell us you're not content then there is no hope for the rest of us.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Rotosphere said:


> Swedish scotch?! Well blow me down. I didn't know such existed. You like it?


Sorry for the late answer.. Yes, Mackmyra makes some very fine spirits! The Svensk Rök is fantastic, it's smooth and rich, a bit like the Ardbeg. But their non-peated ones are also really good (-> read about the awards they won on Wikipedia). Ah, let's just have a tiny sip.. ;-) That bottle of Preludium:04 is practically empty anyway. But I still have another one.. ;-)

Of course I'll put a watch in the picture, too, the one I'm wearing today: A Genesis Aura, Made in Hamburg. I drive by Christine Genesis' workshop and atelier every day on my way to work. A fine, light watch with a fine, light whisky.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

salustiano said:


> If you tell us you're not content then there is no hope for the rest of us.


That's grown since then. There's a few Glendronach zsingle Casks that have come in and a few more of the Michters 10YO and Glendronach 21YO (I'm stock piling both because they will be a lot harder to come by fairly soon)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

salustiano said:


> Single Malt made in Sweden...Nivrel watch made in Germany...learned 2 new things today!


Yep. The French also do a fine single malt. Michael Couvreur I think it's distilled in Scotland and then bottled and aged in France.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is pretty much on the money.
> 
> What the distillers will do is sell a cask (or several of them) to the independents who will then go onto do what it is they do. Typically it's bottle these casks for sale.
> 
> ...


Abunadh since it is single barrel I believe is just going to vary. But boy the price on those is going up.

You're right to a degree about demand pushing younger spirits, but they have always been selling their whisky to the independents. It was always better for them to sell their own product themselves though. So with demand rising they are using younger whiskey to get the flavor profiles in the older but "off" barrels to come back in line with the brands core flavor profiles.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> They also changed the marketing that you don't need age to make a whisky good.
> 
> This is in part true however once you develop a palette it's quite easy to see through this BS. It's not as bad as I'm making out but when you start to compare some of the amazing stuff with what else is on there then there's a noticeable difference


Eh, blending has proven firmly to me that if you know what you're doing, young and old together can absolutely be better. Similarly there is no excuse for a blend to not be as good as a single malt.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is third bottle of this particular Foursquare expression I have purchased. It's a single blended rum. Meaning what's in the bottle came from the same distillery and was blended by master blender Richard Seale. It's also the first cask/full proof rum that Foursquare released. It was aged for 11 years in ex-bourboun casks and it shows. This distillate has distinct bourbon/vanilla notes. Delicious.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

One of the latest releases of the Exceptional cask selection from the famed Foursquare distillery in Barbados. Distilled and blended by third generation master distiller Richard Seale. This one was bottled Jan 2018 and was one of 6000 bottles destined for the EU. However my rum guy snagged some. 

The distillate spent 3 years in ex-bourbon casks and 7 years in ex-cognac casks. Which gives this Foursquare expression an interesting flavour profile. It obviously wasn't chill filtered either judging by the amount of sediment I can see in the bottle. Good stuff. It is bottled at full proof and I think I like it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^ what part of whisky and watches says to post rum ;-)

That does sound amazing though. Does your rum guy happen to have anymore bottles in stock??


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

It did spend 3 years in ex bourbon casks!!! Plus this is the forum where fine spirits are appreciated lol :-! ;-)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ what part of whisky and watches says to post rum ;-)
> 
> That does sound amazing though. Does your rum guy happen to have anymore bottles in stock??


I am just trying to introduce a bit of culture here mate.

Personally i get bored of drinking the same liquor type.  or beer for thar matter over and over.

Also i thought i should introduce whisky drinkers to a mans drink.

I am not saying most whisky drinkers are the primary market for watches 39mm and under but....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

An interesting limited batch bourbon finished in sherry and cognac casks. Won some awards so it claims. And my recently restored Tag that managed to stay on my wrist pretty much my entire 20's and was desperately in need of some work...and then there was a new years night that really killed it, lol. Also the bourbon was bought after the sales guy tried to get me to buy the rums sold above...as a sane man, I declined the rum, lol.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> An interesting limited batch bourbon finished in sherry and cognac casks. Won some awards so it claims. And my recently restored Tag that managed to stay on my wrist pretty much my entire 20's and was desperately in need of some work...and then there was a new years night that really killed it, lol. Also the bourbon was bought after the sales guy tried to get me to buy the rums sold above...as a sane man, I declined the rum, lol.
> 
> View attachment 13333547


LOL Nice! That looks great! Watch and whiskey. Now I wanna drink haha


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Finishing this one off....happy now you goddamn princesses. ;-P


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> Finishing this one off....happy now you goddamn princesses. ;-P
> 
> View attachment 13336533


Had some of that Nikka for the first time last week. I thought it was quite good.

Not surprisingly, I have never seen that particular rum you posted earlier in any of my liquor stores. I think Plantation XO 20th might be the best rum I have ever tried. Any other recommendations of ones that aren't impossible to find?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Finishing this one off....happy now you goddamn princesses. ;-P
> 
> View attachment 13336533


Yep


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Finishing this one off....happy now you goddamn princesses. ;-P
> 
> View attachment 13336533


Yep


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

It’s been a while since I’ve posted pics as per the thread title


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> View attachment 13338411


is Japan is the only country that does both these things well? i've never tried Swiss whiskey, and i don't think i can even buy a Scottish watch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hahaha I had to look for up 5e idea of a Scottish watch. It does exist. Admittedly they look quite nice but also look incredibly cheap and very overpriced
https://eu.paulinwatches.com/pages/about-paulin-watches


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hahaha I had to look for up 5e idea of a Scottish watch. It does exist. Admittedly they look quite nice but also look incredibly cheap and very overpriced
https://eu.paulinwatches.com/pages/about-paulin-watches


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Had a great day...Wishing you all a great sat/sun! I hope you all are feeling as good as me!
Been a few days since the sweet sips, have passed my lips, :-!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

El-Duderino said:


> Had some of that Nikka for the first time last week. I thought it was quite good.
> 
> Not surprisingly, I have never seen that particular rum you posted earlier in any of my liquor stores. I think Plantation XO 20th might be the best rum I have ever tried. Any other recommendations of ones that aren't impossible to find?


There are plenty. Out of the independents (blenders and/or bottlers) I would recommend. 
Kill Devil -> their Hampden 18 y.o is delicious
Veliers -> in particular their Very Old Navy Rum blend and their habitation series the Hampden, Worthy Park and the triple distilled mount gay. These are very serious enthusiast grade rums. They also have several Caroni offerings.
Cadenheads -> In particular their 15 y.o green label Guyanese (Demerara) rum
Bristol Spirits -> These guys are seriously hit and miss but I will include because they have 8 y.o from the Long Pond distillery in Jamaica which is very tasty indeed

You will get a much more authentic experience from the independents.

Some of the more interesting distilleries 
Abuela ->. if you can get your hands on their 30 year old blend it is superlative.
St. Lucia Distillers -> Admiral Rodney being my favourite
Angostura -> if you want an introduction to an authentic Trinidadian rum check out Angostura 1919
now....moving on to the sweet stuff.
DDL -> their El dorado 15 y.o is OK but they add sugar and colouring.
Diplomatico -> Reserva Exclusiva 12 Year Old Rum once again it's OK but they add sugar

Pusser's Rum isn't bad either

I could go on but.....


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I really like this one for some reason........


----------



## taulpaul123 (Jul 23, 2018)

love this!!


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

It's tipple time. Salud!


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

View attachment 13351299


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

P









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Finishing the day with a couple of recently discontinued drops. The Jura superstition, followed by the Glenfarclas 12. I picked the Glenfarclas up today for the sum of £28. At that price I'm debating if it's worth buying a few more bottles to sell on. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Sitting here, doing a bit of late night work and figured I'd pour a glass. Balvenie Peat Week - 14 year old. Possibly the best whisky I've had this year and honestly makes me question why Balvenie makes unpeated whisky.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This scotch is real good. I have been favouring Speyside but this blew me away. Maybe it's because it is the perfect single malt to drink while smoking a cigar? Or playing some Skyrim. ;-P Either way it is delicious.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

On the road, so picked up a traveler of Beam! Forget how great this is,,,Lots of cherry and caramel!!!

I tried to load it an hour ago but the connection is less than O.K. Hit the pool came back and haha!


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Having this tonight.









on mobile


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> This scotch is real good. I have been favouring Speyside but this blew me away. Maybe it's because it is the perfect single malt to drink while smoking a cigar? Or playing some Skyrim. ;-P Either way it is delicious.
> 
> View attachment 13358349


What Speyside have you been working on?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is what I worked on last night.










Btw, if you want to try something new, switch up your glass. The cup in all of my pics so far was found in a pottery shop in rural japan this spring. It affects the nose in a way none of my other glasses do. Due not just to the shape, but also his neutral glazing and firing technique.

http://takatoriyaki.com/en/works

The website is a tad cumbersome, but his Fragrant Cups are beautiful and worth taking a look at.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Tasty little dram here. Very complex blend of young and old whiskey.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Tasty little dram here. Very complex blend of young and old whiskey.
> 
> View attachment 13362647


Haha, bringing out the big boys! I can't remember if it was Laphroig or Lagavulin, but years ago I tried some and really tried to like it. BUT, all I could smell and taste was BandAid and black sharpie marker. I do however love the salt and smoke aspects. However, it has been years and I need to try one of the islays again just for fun. I give you guys kudos who love that style!

- - - Updated - - -



DustinS said:


> Tasty little dram here. Very complex blend of young and old whiskey.
> 
> View attachment 13362647


Haha, bringing out the big boys! I can't remember if it was Laphroig or Lagavulin, but years ago I tried some and really tried to like it. BUT, all I could smell and taste was BandAid and black sharpie marker. I do however love the salt and smoke aspects. However, it has been years and I need to try one of the islays again just for fun. I give you guys kudos who love that style!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RC Crown said:


> Haha, bringing out the big boys! I can't remember if it was Laphroig or Lagavulin, but years ago I tried some and really tried to like it. BUT, all I could smell and taste was BandAid and black sharpie marker. I do however love the salt and smoke aspects. However, it has been years and I need to try one of the islays again just for fun. I give you guys kudos who love that style!


Give it time. First time I tried Laphroaig I hated it. I came back to it after a few years and loved the style because it was so different to everything else

- - - Updated - - -



RC Crown said:


> Haha, bringing out the big boys! I can't remember if it was Laphroig or Lagavulin, but years ago I tried some and really tried to like it. BUT, all I could smell and taste was BandAid and black sharpie marker. I do however love the salt and smoke aspects. However, it has been years and I need to try one of the islays again just for fun. I give you guys kudos who love that style!


Give it time. First time I tried Laphroaig I hated it. I came back to it after a few years and loved the style because it was so different to everything else


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Give it time. First time I tried Laphroaig I hated it. I came back to it after a few years and loved the style because it was so different to everything else
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Give it time. First time I tried Laphroaig I hated it. I came back to it after a few years and loved the style because it was so different to everything else


Agree, that is why I need to retry. It is extremely different. Although I love bourbon(due to the quality of regulation many have a similar profile), scotch in general has , IMHO, a vastly larger array of flavors. Sweet fruit salty peat. I have even tasted one with a petrol type flavor, maybe that was peat. Not my favorite but man scotch has so many options!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Haha, bringing out the big boys! I can't remember if it was Laphroig or Lagavulin, but years ago I tried some and really tried to like it. BUT, all I could smell and taste was BandAid and black sharpie marker. I do however love the salt and smoke aspects. However, it has been years and I need to try one of the islays again just for fun. I give you guys kudos who love that style!


I guess it's more what you get from the sherry vs. non sherry. Lore is a lot more high end imo than the lagavulin's and laphroigs that normally are out there. It's a blend of their whiskey up to 23 years old and a blend of bourbon and sherry casts. It really is unique....that said I'm not sure it's better for all that, just different.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RC Crown said:


> Agree, that is why I need to retry. It is extremely different. Although I love bourbon(due to the quality of regulation many have a similar profile), scotch in general has , IMHO, a vastly larger array of flavors. Sweet fruit salty peat. I have even tasted one with a petrol type flavor, maybe that was peat. Not my favorite but man scotch has so many options!


Try the Australian ones if you get the chance, they're very different


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Alright you scotch aholics, pick my next scotch between these two! I have plenty of bourbon so will get this next week and post what I think...


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

RC Crown said:


> Alright you scotch aholics, pick my next scotch between these two! I have plenty of bourbon so will get this next week and post what I think...
> 
> View attachment 13363587


If you gonna go Macallan go for the 18yr, don't waste your money on the 12yr.
IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RC Crown said:


> Alright you scotch aholics, pick my next scotch between these two! I have plenty of bourbon so will get this next week and post what I think...
> 
> View attachment 13363587


Mine would go on the one on the right. As far as I know it's a US market only.

All that aside the one on the left is a mix of ex bourbon and ex sherry casks; the one on the right s straight ex sherry.

The sherry only 12YO will be sweeter. I've tried the one on the left but not the right, it was okay but then again I'm yet to have a Macallan that I LOVE


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> If you gonna go Macallan go for the 18yr, don't waste your money on the 12yr.
> IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 18 is incredibly expensive, around here it's about 250 dollars a bottle while the 12 is about 60-70. Pretty absurd to recommend that kind of additional spending. Throw in the 12 year is a really good bottle and is in no way a waste of money. If I were going to recommend a different bottle, it would be their classic cut which is 90-100 and cast strength.

- - - Updated - - -



heuerolexomega said:


> If you gonna go Macallan go for the 18yr, don't waste your money on the 12yr.
> IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 18 is incredibly expensive, around here it's about 250 dollars a bottle while the 12 is about 60-70. Pretty absurd to recommend that kind of additional spending. Throw in the 12 year is a really good bottle and is in no way a waste of money. If I were going to recommend a different bottle, it would be their classic cut which is 90-100 and cast strength.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

andsan said:


>


Now that's a brand of whisky!

- - - Updated - - -



andsan said:


>


Now that's a brand of whisky!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mine would go on the one on the right. As far as I know it's a US market only.
> 
> All that aside the one on the left is a mix of ex bourbon and ex sherry casks; the one on the right s straight ex sherry.
> 
> The sherry only 12YO will be sweeter. I've tried the one on the left but not the right, it was okay but then again I'm yet to have a Macallan that I LOVE


The double cast isn't US only, I can for example buy it off masters of malt which is based outside the US. All else equal ex bourbon barrels are sweeter than Sherry barrels, just they are vanilla forward vs. wine forward. If you associate the wine notes as sweetness, you might however draw that conclusion.

For me both are good but they wouldn't be my first couple of choices for a sherry finished scotch. The classic cut which is 20-40 more USD is a MaCallan I love!


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> Here is what I worked on last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that Hamilton?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> What's that Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is the Hamilton Intra-Matic 68. https://wornandwound.com/review/hamilton-intra-matic-68-auto-chrono-review/


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> The double cast isn't US only, I can for example buy it off masters of malt which is based outside the US. All else equal ex bourbon barrels are sweeter than Sherry barrels, just they are vanilla forward vs. wine forward. If you associate the wine notes as sweetness, you might however draw that conclusion.
> 
> For me both are good but they wouldn't be my first couple of choices for a sherry finished scotch. The classic cut which is 20-40 more USD is a MaCallan I love!


No I meant the one on the right, the full sherry cask was a US only one (as far as I know). The double cask is an international cask one.

But I agree with you on the sherry cask comment; my money wouldn't go near Macallan, I'd get Glendronach 21YO or Abelour Abunadh for a sherry cask finish. Better yet would be to hunt down a sherry finished independent release


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> The 18 is incredibly expensive, around here it's about 250 dollars a bottle while the 12 is about 60-70. Pretty absurd to recommend that kind of additional spending. Throw in the 12 year is a really good bottle and is in no way a waste of money. If I were going to recommend a different bottle, it would be their classic cut which is 90-100 and cast strength.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The 18 is incredibly expensive, around here it's about 250 dollars a bottle while the 12 is about 60-70. Pretty absurd to recommend that kind of additional spending. Throw in the 12 year is a really good bottle and is in no way a waste of money. If I were going to recommend a different bottle, it would be their classic cut which is 90-100 and cast strength.


Ya, definitely not gonna drop 250 on a bottle lol, I can get those 2 for 50, they also have half bottles for around 30, so reasonable to try out $ if I don't like it!


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> The double cast isn't US only, I can for example buy it off masters of malt which is based outside the US. !


Lucky you, in Texas we can't have alcohol shipped, not even from other States or from within. We can't even buy hard liquor on Sundays. So when out of state I'm always a rebel and buy on Sunday LMAO


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> No I meant the one on the right, the full sherry cask was a US only one (as far as I know). The double cask is an international cask one.
> 
> But I agree with you on the sherry cask comment; my money wouldn't go near Macallan, I'd get Glendronach 21YO or Abelour Abunadh for a sherry cask finish. Better yet would be to hunt down a sherry finished independent release


The other one is Mac's standard 12 year that they sell everywhere. The box is new which might be throwing you off?

yeash another one of you expensive guys lol. Sure I'd take the 21 year over a 12 too, who's buying? Abundadh is good but that one depending on where you are and if prices increases have hit, it's 50-75% more expensive itself (cast strength makes it worth it). That said I"ll take mac's classic cut (which possibly is US only release which is a shame if it is because that was great stuff!).

glengoyne 12 or 15 however are more reasonably priced alternatives!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> Lucky you, in Texas we can't have alcohol shipped, not even from other States or from within. We can't even buy hard liquor on Sundays. So when out of state I'm always a rebel and buy on Sunday LMAO


That's how Kentucky was, they thankfully grew up and at least allow buying on Sunday's. Shipping liquor is really weird. For example in Ohio it is not legal or illegal to ship liquor or beer. It is legal to ship wine. So some places will have a wine license and assume they can ship the others. Some places won't. Now despite ohio never having all those issues of Kentucky...only 1-2 years ago did they allow us to buy beer over 12% abv. I could get liquor....but a 13% bourbon barrel aged stout was illegal to sell here. And I have zero idea what the law is on buying in Kentucky and driving it back to Ohio, but I do that at least once a month. Odds are I'll end up in jail for bootlegging or something absurd like that one of these days.

Can you imagine if buying watches was this complicated? "I'm sorry sir but I cannot send a Japaneses movement into Texas, they have very strict laws against that. Now do you have a friend in Oklahoma, we can send it there and you can drive and pick it up, but I believe there is a rule of no more than 2 watches can be taken across the boarder at a time so please plan accordingly. Also Oklahoma does not allow the importing of leather straps from Japan so you'll need to get the bracelet otherwise we could send the leather strap to Mississippi and then because it isn't a full watch Texas will allow just the leather to be shipped to you. That'll be 150 for the watch and 375 for shipping and handling."


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Lmao, ya weird laws. If I recall Ohio is state run so they choose what is available (problem solved with shipping though). I think Utah still can't buy high abv beer. I think their Budweiser is less than 5%. Here in tx iI once went to buy Sherry at the grocery store for cooking on Sunday and they told me I could not purchase it on Sunday because it was 20% alcohol lmao


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep ohio is state controlled so prices are fixed and selection blows.

I think Utah has somewhat adjusted their laws, but I've been told from beer geeks that they'll avoid even driving through Utah if they are buying cases from Cali and driving back cross country because it's a serious crime to even have the beer on you there. Mississippi was like that until a few years back as well.

But like I said...it's not illegal or legal to ship to Ohio and thus I kinda just cross my fingers each time I try and order online. The best for me is living near kentucky so I can enjoy lower priced offerings in Ohio (state is bad at pricing in both directions) but buy better selection or better pricing in kentucky. The negative is Kentucky people know bourbon and they buy the good stuff fast and worse idiots come here thinking they can just pickup some hard to find bottles making it even harder to get good things. Saw a guy asking about Blantons at Party Source (one of if not the largest liquor store in the country, and employee owned), the sales man just laughed "not going to find a single bottle anywhere in the region". So the guy asked " what about pappy?". I couldn't help but laugh and say "you had a chance in hell with blantons, but pappy isn't ever going to happen in kentucky".

- - - Updated - - -

Yep ohio is state controlled so prices are fixed and selection blows.

I think Utah has somewhat adjusted their laws, but I've been told from beer geeks that they'll avoid even driving through Utah if they are buying cases from Cali and driving back cross country because it's a serious crime to even have the beer on you there. Mississippi was like that until a few years back as well.

But like I said...it's not illegal or legal to ship to Ohio and thus I kinda just cross my fingers each time I try and order online. The best for me is living near kentucky so I can enjoy lower priced offerings in Ohio (state is bad at pricing in both directions) but buy better selection or better pricing in kentucky. The negative is Kentucky people know bourbon and they buy the good stuff fast and worse idiots come here thinking they can just pickup some hard to find bottles making it even harder to get good things. Saw a guy asking about Blantons at Party Source (one of if not the largest liquor store in the country, and employee owned), the sales man just laughed "not going to find a single bottle anywhere in the region". So the guy asked " what about pappy?". I couldn't help but laugh and say "you had a chance in hell with blantons, but pappy isn't ever going to happen in kentucky".


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

I hope rum counts?


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Alright guys, last bourbon post until I get my hands on the Macallan 12 (The sherry finish), I might get both and do a side by side! 
Been at the pool and have to numb the sunburn pain of my fair skin! Cheers b-)


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Jack Daniels, Tennessee honey whiskey! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

My SKX007J enjoying whiskey on the rocks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

RC Crown said:


> Alright you scotch aholics, pick my next scotch between these two! I have plenty of bourbon so will get this next week and post what I think...
> 
> View attachment 13363587


I prefer the regular 12 to the double cask


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Eric_M said:


> I prefer the regular 12 to the double cask


I've not actually heard anyone go the other way. Two quality drams.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> The other one is Mac's standard 12 year that they sell everywhere. The box is new which might be throwing you off?
> 
> yeash another one of you expensive guys lol. Sure I'd take the 21 year over a 12 too, who's buying? Abundadh is good but that one depending on where you are and if prices increases have hit, it's 50-75% more expensive itself (cast strength makes it worth it). That said I"ll take mac's classic cut (which possibly is US only release which is a shame if it is because that was great stuff!).
> 
> glengoyne 12 or 15 however are more reasonably priced alternatives!


Nah, read this about the Macallan
https://www.nicks.com.au/the-macallan-12-year-old-sherry-matured-single-malt-scotch-whisky-750ml

Lol well you guys get done over pretty bad in the US for non American whiskies, especially the older ones. The Abunadah in Australia is about AUD$130ish vs the Glendronach is AUD$230ish. In most cases diminishing returns sets in but I think the extra $100 is so worth it.

Best value was the 15YO Glendronach when it was available. Could get it for $100 a bottle. I bought one of the last bottles sold in Australia. It's sitting at home unopened


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

But yeah Dunstin, Glengoyne is a very good drop; only had the 12 but really liked it. In a similar style Deanston 12 is also very good


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Macallan and The Dalmore cigar malt for Scotch. Most Irish whiskeys. Rye, Pappy when I can find it by the pour. But by far I drink more aged Rum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Not bourbon this time! Haha

















Alright, verdict in. Macallan 12 has sherry and honey notes, Double cask has lighter sherry with a nice oak and honey mix. I really like the double cask. 
I used to drink a lot of (cheap) scotch in my early 20's, mostly blended and the popular malts (Glens,lol) , and can really taste the Famous Grouse when I sip the macallan 12. I had to stop the blended scotches though as I feel I could taste the grain alcohol watering the scotch down. the macallan 12 also reminds me a bit of Speyburn (must be the honey) but with more sherry. I never knew why famous grouse tasted different because at the time had never had sherry. I now realize the effect of sherry and can appreciate the macallan 12, however the "bourbon lover" in me really likes the oak on the double cask. I feel there is enough difference between the two.

Awesome I was able to find these 50ml bottles! So I quickly scooped them up. They are a nice change up...


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't go and dog on grain whiskey! I've got a 300 dollar of all grain scotch and it's possibly the best whiskey I have ever had. Nothing wrong with grain. A lot bad with cheap crappy whiskey.

FYI bourbon is grain whisky as is rye.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Don't go and dog on grain whiskey! I've got a 300 dollar of all grain scotch and it's possibly the best whiskey I have ever had. Nothing wrong with grain. A lot bad with cheap crappy whiskey.


LOL I started tasting with scotches(you know smelling flavors etc), then I tasted bourbon and it was much fuller. (obviously I had had plenty of bourbon before but in coke and shots) So, Scotch led me to try almost every bourbon I could get my hands on. However, I could taste the grain in the blended scotch. Nothing against grain though (I think the blenders just throw in young or unaged grain more akin to vodka not whisky). I am sure your grain scotch is well aged. If your ever in TX with that 300 dollar grain let me know, until then my Bourbon has plenty of grain and I know how good that is :-!

BTW let me know of that scotch, I'll never buy it but wouldn't mind looking it up and see what all is done with different grains! Cheers


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> FYI bourbon is grain whisky as is rye.


Haha I added that in my response, I didn't originally see that you put that, but I agree!


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

RC Crown said:


> I used to drink a lot of (cheap) scotch in my early 20's, mostly blended and the popular malts (Glens,lol) , and can really taste the Famous Grouse when I sip the macallan 12. I had to stop the blended scotches though as I feel I could taste the grain alcohol watering the scotch down.


I tried a bunch of blends back in college especially when the liquor stores had good sale, can vaguely remember Dewar 15yr being extra smooth. Most others however you could taste the neutral alcohol, even on hyped blends like Bank Note and Monkey Shoulder. I haven't tried the two grouses (regular and black), maybe I'll give it a try at a bar and see if I get a whiff of Macallan...


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> LOL I started tasting with scotches(you know smelling flavors etc), then I tasted bourbon and it was much fuller. (obviously I had had plenty of bourbon before but in coke and shots) So, Scotch led me to try almost every bourbon I could get my hands on. However, I could taste the grain in the blended scotch. Nothing against grain though (I think the blenders just throw in young or unaged grain more akin to vodka not whisky). I am sure your grain scotch is well aged. If your ever in TX with that 300 dollar grain let me know, until then my Bourbon has plenty of grain and I know how good that is :-!
> 
> BTW let me know of that scotch, I'll never buy it but wouldn't mind looking it up and see what all is done with different grains! Cheers


The scotch is hedonism the muse and it is made from 17-45 year old grain whiskey's with about 1/3 being 30 or 33 year old ex sherry (not first fill) and the rest being ex bourbon barrel fills.

Compass Box makes a standard hedonism which is part of their core range which is another all grain blend (I'd have to check the price but I'm thinking around 100, but you get better prices than me so it might be much more reasonable in your area). Sadly, it actually sold out pretty fast around me or I'd get another bottle!

With blends to be scotch is has to be at least 3 years old so you're not getting anything THAT young. The bigger issue is likely just that bourbon uses first fill new charred barrels and that can mask a lot of well....bad flavors and poorly made whisky. Scotch using second fill barrels, they can't mask crap as easily. So if you buy a cheap blend, well you'll get a cheap blend.

But don't dismiss grain whiskey as if that was the problem. The problem is scotch is expensive because it has to be shipped here and the first 20-30 bucks of the price of a bottle is just that deliver fee (or more like 10-15 + a % as tax which is why the bottles just keep getting more expensive). Gotta remember that old crow you don't drink is more or less red labels equal, just the shipping difference. I highly highly recommend you look for some Compass Box scotches. Buy anything they make that you're comfortable with the price. They are an amazing company, they are a massive advocate for transparency and honesty in the whiskey world, and they have completely changed my mind about blends and gain whiskey. The muse I mentioned is one of their exceptionally expensive bottles and in that context....it was honestly not that expensive.

My favorite thing they ever did was making a 3 year old age statement whiskey and charging nearly 300 for it as well. It was done in response to them getting in trouble for releasing details on a bottle they did where they disclosed everything about it on their website. The 3 year old dexlus is a blend of the following.

3 year old Clynelish 0.4%
24 year old Clynelish 90.3%
20 year old Talisker 9.3%

And that was their take on making the only 3 year old whisky I've ever seen labeled.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Whiskey calls for whiskey strap...

I got a great deal on this Dalwhinnie 15yr, it's become my favorite go-to dram thanks to a tiny peat aroma that rounds out an otherwise light scotch. Highly recommended.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> The scotch is hedonism the muse and it is made from 17-45 year old grain whiskey's with about 1/3 being 30 or 33 year old ex sherry (not first fill) and the rest being ex bourbon barrel fills.
> 
> Compass Box makes a standard hedonism which is part of their core range which is another all grain blend (I'd have to check the price but I'm thinking around 100, but you get better prices than me so it might be much more reasonable in your area). Sadly, it actually sold out pretty fast around me or I'd get another bottle!
> 
> ...


Ya exactly on the shipping! We get inexpensive bourbon, other parts get inexpensive scotch! Good point on the 1st fill vs 2nd! Although 3 year grain in second fill I think would not be that great. I personally think (although not the same flavors) bourbon can accomplish in four years what scotch needs 12 for due to barrel char and usage. And yes on red label and old crow lol

Thanks for the recommendation, I will look at compass box... And I am not against blends (in general) at all! Just I did notice a quality difference. I am sure well made ones can be great. Cool thing is, we recently got a few total wines liquor stores and they blow the other stores prices away, which have been gouging us in TX. I will keep an eye out and look into some reviews. Cheers


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> What Speyside have you been working on?


Currently this one...









Also Balvenie Caribbean Cask, a Glenfarclas 25yo, 19yo Mortlach and 10yo Aberlour. Tasty. I am liking Speyside in general.

The Portwood is super refined. It might be a bit smooth for my manly rum drinking palate.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Currently this one...
> 
> View attachment 13372947
> 
> ...


That was my go to,premium drop before I discovered Glendronach 21YO Parliament.

- - - Updated - - -



eblackmo said:


> Currently this one...
> 
> View attachment 13372947
> 
> ...


That was my go to,premium drop before I discovered Glendronach 21YO Parliament.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> Currently this one...
> 
> View attachment 13372947
> 
> ...


Since you have been on a Speyside kick, what do you think of the standard 12 year Glenfiddich? It has been years but I remember it having a good fruit flavor like apple or pear if I remember correctly. I might grab a bottle again.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

21 port wood is exceptional! Not sure I like the price.

as for the comments on Glenfiddich, the 12 is crap imo. If you want a mixed drink with low abv and meh quality from them, might as well do their 15 year which I just bought tonight and regret, but for 55 bucks...I'm torn. One on hand it's 40% which imo isn't even liquor, it's not that smooth despite being mixed heavily with water, but it's better than their 12 and not that much more cost.

- - - Updated - - -

21 port wood is exceptional! Not sure I like the price.

as for the comments on Glenfiddich, the 12 is crap imo. If you want a mixed drink with low abv and meh quality from them, might as well do their 15 year which I just bought tonight and regret, but for 55 bucks...I'm torn. One on hand it's 40% which imo isn't even liquor, it's not that smooth despite being mixed heavily with water, but it's better than their 12 and not that much more cost.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> 21 port wood is exceptional! Not sure I like the price.
> 
> as for the comments on Glenfiddich, the 12 is crap imo. If you want a mixed drink with low abv and meh quality from them, might as well do their 15 year which I just bought tonight and regret, but for 55 bucks...I'm torn. One on hand it's 40% which imo isn't even liquor, it's not that smooth despite being mixed heavily with water, but it's better than their 12 and not that much more cost.
> 
> ...


Damn man, I hate that, a bottle that disappoints and then you have to mix. I can drink most things but it just sucks when the expectation just plummets. I think I will skip the Glen unless they have one of those small bottles. I remember it being really light, but I think it might be too light as you say.


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.
> 
> As promised here's an 'All In' photo - whiskies, bourbons and watches (there's 73 bottles):
> 
> ...


Now that's just ridiculous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

quixote said:


> Now that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But no Blanton's

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Now I understand peated/smokey etc. The difference between this bottle and speyside is quite significant.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> Now I understand peated/smokey etc. The difference between this bottle and speyside is quite significant.
> 
> View attachment 13379155


Wait till you try Ardbeg! Then you'll know smoke!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

quixote said:


> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.
> ...


It is 5 o'clock on one of those watches.


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)

seek3r said:


> But no Blanton's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mmm... Blantons


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

DustinS said:


> Wait till you try Ardbeg! Then you'll know smoke!












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

quixote said:


> Now that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is amazing. Got me beat by a small margin. I applaud you for it, sir.


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

seek3r said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ardbeg is one of my faves. I like their limited edition bottles as well. Bowmore 15 is good too, if you want milder smoke with some ocean mist and sweetness. Like a rum with Islay malt. Other faves are Laphroaig (various types), Lagavulin and a few Caol ilas (not all).


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Back in the 80s and 90s I drank Bourbon. Nothing to expensive. For the last 15 years it has been craft beer, home brew beer and Gin. I moved away from Bourbon.
A few months ago I had Blanton's for the first time while on a Disney cruise. 
When I got home I went to my local ABC to buy some. 
I was told it is a hard to get limited release and the only way to get a bottle would be to get on a list. I was told not to get my hopes up. 
Fast forward to yesterday. I get a call from my wife telling me that ABC had a bottle for me and to call and let them know if I still wanted it. I said yes and I would be right there to pick it up.
Because it took a while to get I am reluctant to open it till I can secure another bottle.


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

DiscoZ said:


> Ardbeg is one of my faves. I like their limited edition bottles as well. Bowmore 15 is good too, if you want milder smoke with some ocean mist and sweetness. Like a rum with Islay malt. Other faves are Laphroaig (various types), Lagavulin and a few Caol ilas (not all).


Have you tried Ardbeg Alligator? My fave.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> 21 port wood is exceptional! Not sure I like the price.
> 
> as for the comments on Glenfiddich, the 12 is crap imo. If you want a mixed drink with low abv and meh quality from them, might as well do their 15 year which I just bought tonight and regret, but for 55 bucks...I'm torn. One on hand it's 40% which imo isn't even liquor, it's not that smooth despite being mixed heavily with water, but it's better than their 12 and not that much more cost.
> 
> ...


The 15 is okay; I do prefer the Glenlivet 15 though. I know plenty of people bag out glenfiddich 12 but it was the single malt that got me into single malt. I wouldn't go actively seeking it out here days but I'm not going to hate on it.

I had Johnny Red about a year ago and was surprised at it. I spent years bagging it out when it fact it's not as terrible as I have made it out to be.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

quixote said:


> Now that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. There's a fair bit of stuff added to that since that was taken. Most of them rarer stuff and a few bottles of some of my favourites (particularly Michetrs 10 and Glendronach 21).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Now I understand peated/smokey etc. The difference between this bottle and speyside is quite significant.
> 
> View attachment 13379155


How are you liking that? There's bigger peated whiskies and that is on the sweeter side. I do really like Lagavulin though.

Canberra weather is lovely for peated whiskies!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DiscoZ said:


> That is amazing. Got me beat by a small margin. I applaud you for it, sir.


I'm guessing that was aimed at the pic? But thanks


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The 15 is okay; I do prefer the Glenlivet 15 though. I know plenty of people bag out glenfiddich 12 but it was the single malt that got me into single malt. I wouldn't go actively seeking it out here days but I'm not going to hate on it.
> 
> I had Johnny Red about a year ago and was surprised at it. I spent years bagging it out when it fact it's not as terrible as I have made it out to be.


Glen 15 is frech oak finished and for some reason that one even at the robbery 40% abv actually can even take additional water. That said the fiddich vs livet aren't really comparable as they're two very different finishing. Still it comes down to a really simple thing. If you bottle at 40% you've watered down the whiskey and I will insult your product for doing that!

Case and point Glenlivet Nadura is about 80 bucks for the peat or sherry finished versions. They are both over 60% which means they contain 50% more liquor than the glen 15 year and I get to choose how much or how little water to add. Maybe just me but buying a bottle and knowing roughly 1/3 of what is in the bottle was the distillery just pouring in water is wrong. Even giving it to me at 43% is night and day, but 45+ should be the standard.

And all of that is before we point out they both add color and chill filter the product.


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

seek3r said:


> Have you tried Ardbeg Alligator? My fave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oooh no, but it does sound yum so I will look for it.  Our socialist government controlled liquor outlets don't have it but I am lucky to travel often.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

My 0.02:

Fiddich 15 > livet 15
Livet 12 and 18 > fiddich equivalent
Fiddich 21 = amazing. I haven't had the livet equiv

But guys, try out some good Irish whiskeys like Glendalough 13. They are really good and triple distilled. I love both the pear and non peat stuff and the Irish are mostly non peat but so smooth and flavourful. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DiscoZ said:


> My 0.02:
> 
> Fiddich 15 > livet 15
> Livet 12 and 18 > fiddich equivalent
> ...


You tried Red Breast? That's taken every Irish whisky I've ever tasted to school


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Glen 15 is frech oak finished and for some reason that one even at the robbery 40% abv actually can even take additional water. That said the fiddich vs livet aren't really comparable as they're two very different finishing. Still it comes down to a really simple thing. If you bottle at 40% you've watered down the whiskey and I will insult your product for doing that!
> 
> Case and point Glenlivet Nadura is about 80 bucks for the peat or sherry finished versions. They are both over 60% which means they contain 50% more liquor than the glen 15 year and I get to choose how much or how little water to add. Maybe just me but buying a bottle and knowing roughly 1/3 of what is in the bottle was the distillery just pouring in water is wrong. Even giving it to me at 43% is night and day, but 45+ should be the standard.
> 
> And all of that is before we point out they both add color and chill filter the product.


Oh definitely about the percentage. I tend to buy stuff that's above 45% but that's also because the things I buy these days are cask strength or independent bottling. I've been lucky enough to have tried a hell of a lot of different whiskies and now know the stuff I love.

The Nadurra is an amazing whisky. I've got a bottle from a little while ago, a 16YO which I understand is discontinued. Shame because it was a dam fine drop.

- - - Updated - - -

This is the 16YO I have








- - - Updated - - -

Christ, just realised that bottling is 10years old


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

71 TRUCK said:


> View attachment 13380141
> 
> 
> Back in the 80s and 90s I drank Bourbon. Nothing to expensive. For the last 15 years it has been craft beer, home brew beer and Gin. I moved away from Bourbon.
> ...


Sorry to bump this one. Fully agree, I have a bottle that I bought when my son was born to open when he turns 21

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You tried Red Breast? That's taken every Irish whisky I've ever tasted to school


I have, the 12. It's good. However I think Glendalough 13 is better. Also like Tyrconnell 10 sherry. However Redbreast is very good. Better than Green Spot or Temple etc. The Irish whiskeys I find have less of a hit the next am as more distilled and smoother.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Blantons limited release and it's great..While more of an Irish Whiskey or Scotch (mostly Islay malts) drinker, I do like a few bourbons. What I can't stand are Ryes (even though I am Canadian hah).


mikekilo725 said:


> Sorry to bump this one. Fully agree, I have a bottle that I bought when my son was born to open when he turns 21
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh definitely about the percentage. I tend to buy stuff that's above 45% but that's also because the things I buy these days are cask strength or independent bottling. I've been lucky enough to have tried a hell of a lot of different whiskies and now know the stuff I love.
> 
> The Nadurra is an amazing whisky. I've got a bottle from a little while ago, a 16YO which I understand is discontinued. Shame because it was a dam fine drop.
> 
> ...


lol

So many many MANY years ago, ok I'm not that old. Anyway I think I was 21-22 at the time and I'm early 30's now. So kentucky back in those days didn't have a sales tax on liquor because they already taxed the hell out of it before we bought it at the store. So the week before the sales tax kicked in me and some friends went to splurge. Keep in mind college guys and minimal incomes to say the least. That day I bought by FAR more most expensive bottle of whisky EVER, the Nadura 16 year! It was absolutely delightful! And I bought more after that, some years later.

That said the peat and sherry cast editions are a different animal today. Their peated version is down right amazing! Wish they were 16 years old before going into those finishing casts but I'm pretty good with what we have!

Pretty sure my 16 year bottle lasted at most a year  and no regrets finishing that bad boy off either. Great stuff!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You tried Red Breast? That's taken every Irish whisky I've ever tasted to school


The 12 and 15 red breats are ok. If you can find it the cast strength 12 is pretty special. The first Irish I ever had however was some pricing error bottle my dad found back when I was in high school. he was blown away.........so I had to sample it lol. I'm the rare guy who's first taste of bourbon was a 21 year old pappy, back when it was like 60 bucks a bottle and nobody cared about it of course. I was spoiled unintentionally as a kid, lol. My dad actually might have given me a sample of the irsh now that I think about it.

Yellow spots decent as well, and you know I know people will give me looks, but the Jameson 18 year was pretty darn good. Even at yes 40% and yes it needed more proof. Still had a really nice coffee note that just slayed me.


----------



## swat93 (Feb 26, 2010)

Highland Park!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> lol
> 
> So many many MANY years ago, ok I'm not that old. Anyway I think I was 21-22 at the time and I'm early 30's now. So kentucky back in those days didn't have a sales tax on liquor because they already taxed the hell out of it before we bought it at the store. So the week before the sales tax kicked in me and some friends went to splurge. Keep in mind college guys and minimal incomes to say the least. That day I bought by FAR more most expensive bottle of whisky EVER, the Nadura 16 year! It was absolutely delightful! And I bought more after that, some years later.
> 
> ...


You sound quite similar to me - into whisky at a young age before whisky became cool (I began drinking it when I was 18 and got into it seriously about 12 years ago, when I was 24).


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> The 12 and 15 red breats are ok. If you can find it the cast strength 12 is pretty special. The first Irish I ever had however was some pricing error bottle my dad found back when I was in high school. he was blown away.........so I had to sample it lol. I'm the rare guy who's first taste of bourbon was a 21 year old pappy, back when it was like 60 bucks a bottle and nobody cared about it of course. I was spoiled unintentionally as a kid, lol. My dad actually might have given me a sample of the irsh now that I think about it.
> 
> Yellow spots decent as well, and you know I know people will give me looks, but the Jameson 18 year was pretty darn good. Even at yes 40% and yes it needed more proof. Still had a really nice coffee note that just slayed me.


Nice opener for a first bourbon!

I haven't tried the cask strength 12 but it's on my to get list. Tried the 12 and 15 and was very impressed by both.


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You sound quite similar to me - into whisky at a young age before whisky became cool (I began drinking it when I was 18 and got into it seriously about 12 years ago, when I was 24).


Amen brutha, started drinking whisky in high school in mid-late 90s. It wasn't cool then

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You sound quite similar to me - into whisky at a young age before whisky became cool (I began drinking it when I was 18 and got into it seriously about 12 years ago, when I was 24).


Given that, I'd expect you start to cry at the mentioning of "ancient ancient age"! That was my college bourbon of choice and word has it was used to be a replacement for bottom dollar jim beam might come back....with a 100+ dollar price tag ::sigh::


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's what I currently have in my cabinet. Most of these are getting down to the point where they need to be finished off. I'm not a big drinker (just one a night after supper), and I am certainly no expert, but I do try to drink something that's at least decent.

My most often daily drink recently has been the Highland Park 12, and I reach for the Glenlivet 18 on occasion.

The JW Green is pretty good for a blend IMO. I admit I have a bit of nostalgia for the brand, and that's why I always keep some around, as Black Label (neat) was my drink of choice in my younger days when I did drink more heavily.

I usually find Bourbon a bit too sweet for my taste, but I still keep a bottle around for when the mood strikes, in this case Old Forester 1920.

This bottle of Glendronach 12yo was my first foray into the brand. At first I thought I wasn't a fan, but after a few it has really started to grow on me.

I'm really enjoying this thread btw. I'm always open to try new things, and it's good to see what you guys prefer in hopes that it may open my eyes to something.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 13389447
> 
> My most often daily drink recently has been the Highland Park 12, and I reach for the Glenlivet 18 on occasion.
> [...]
> I usually find Bourbon a bit too sweet for my taste, but I still keep a bottle around for when the mood strikes, in this case Old Forester 1920.


I ran with a similar cabinet at one point, Highland Park 12, Glenlivet 18, and a bourbon or rum. Glenlivet was for special days and people (got a good deal at duty free), HP is my desert island dram. There is simply nothing like it.

I do like to try out bourbon from time to time but as you said, they tend to be substantially sweeter than your average scotch. My solution to this was to try rye and other grain based whiskey - like this four grain, for example. The sweetness is there, but the spices from rye and wheat kick in and make it almost toasty and charred, instead of just syrupy sweet. Highly recommended.










I broke my last glencairn glass a while ago and decided to restock it today - surprised how a glass can really make the experience come alive!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Peaty yet not. Apparently this is a young whisky from Laphroaig aged around 5 years. At 48% and still young it has a bit more bite. Especially when compared to the other Islay expression I have tried. Which is the Lagavulin 16y.o. I much prefer the bite of the Laphroaig.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Incredible sherried whiskey with notes of raisins, sherry, dates, orange peel and walnuts. Very long and complex finish ending with walnuts. My favorite of the Glenfarclas 12, 15, 17 and 21 year whiskies. Pairs well with a slow sunset and a vintage Seamaster...


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

kymar said:


> View attachment 13402909


Looks horrible. That is why no one can find it. Do they even still produce. Stop drinking and private message me, I am an expert in disposing of that sort! If you have already drank more than half you will need to call me direct...ASAP

- - - Updated - - -



kymar said:


> View attachment 13402909


Looks horrible. That is why no one can find it. Do they even still produce. Stop drinking and private message me, I am an expert in disposing of that sort! If you have already drank more than half you will need to call me direct...ASAP


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

This bourbon has a great story (may be indulged with an element of fantasy) that I really like. If it is fabricated or not makes no difference to the taste. The tasting notes are really simple (took me a few tastings to really narrow my opinion). This tastes like a really buttery Cinnabon roll. Not too much cinnamon with icing and dough. Sounds implausible but really gives that effect. It is a wheat bourbon, however, it is not overly honey but more oak with caramel sweet and cinnamon from the wood barrel. It reminds me of Elijah Craig. Super buttery with oak! It did take a couple of drinks to open up out of the oak, but damn, this really is a bargain! Sweet wheat but enough barrel to make it interesting. Cheers guys!

Profile shots... Cool story, check it out!









In action! LMAO Baskets with the son!









Cheers guys!!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I have been sipping on this one. It has a bite to it then it leads into the peat. I find peat whisky to be almost medicinal in the aftertaste. The only thing I can compare it with is a 26 y.o very complex bajan rum. I had which ended with a similar medicinal taste. It's all subjective of course.  This whisky is good.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> This bottle of Glendronach 12yo was my first foray into the brand. At first I thought I wasn't a fan, but after a few it has really started to grow on me.


If you like the 12 you'll LOVE the rest. The 12 isn't even representative of the sherry monsters they keep. Shame you can't get the 15 revival anymore (although it's tipped to make a return 5is year or next). The old Revival was the best bang for buck whisky I've had.

The 18 is okay bit the 21 is amazing. Then you get the single cask stuff. Your wallet will hate you!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> I have been sipping on this one. It has a bite to it then it leads into the peat. I find peat whisky to be almost medicinal in the aftertaste. The only thing I can compare it with is a 26 y.o very complex bajan rum. I had which ended with a similar medicinal taste. It's all subjective of course.  This whisky is good.
> 
> View attachment 13409071


If you like the peated ones try the independent bottlings of Ledaig. Singatory has a few doing the rounds. Only ever tphad a 10 or 12 year old cask strength from signatory and it was stunning!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If you like the peated ones try the independent bottlings of Ledaig. Singatory has a few doing the rounds. Only ever tphad a 10 or 12 year old cask strength from signatory and it was stunning!


I like peated for sure. I will have to see what nicks has in stock. They usually carry signatory.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> I like peated for sure. I will have to see what nicks has in stock. They usually carry signatory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's all about the ardbeg


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)

Lovely and nice shot.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

eblackmo said:


> I have been sipping on this one. It has a bite to it then it leads into the peat. I find peat whisky to be almost medicinal in the aftertaste. The only thing I can compare it with is a 26 y.o very complex bajan rum. I had which ended with a similar medicinal taste. It's all subjective of course.  This whisky is good.


Not for the faint of heart... I've yet to try a more medicinal whisky, and even Ardbeg falls short! Pairs great with dark chocolate (and Grand Seiko)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> I like peated for sure. I will have to see what nicks has in stock. They usually carry signatory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


This is the one I was referring to, I'm sure there'll be more coming up in the near future
https://www.thewhiskycompany.com.au/product/signatory-vintage-2005-ledaig-10-years-old-island-single-malt-scotch-whisky/


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> I like peated for sure. I will have to see what nicks has in stock. They usually carry signatory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


This is the one I was referring to, I'm sure there'll be more coming up in the near future
https://www.thewhiskycompany.com.au/product/signatory-vintage-2005-ledaig-10-years-old-island-single-malt-scotch-whisky/


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Another sherried masterpiece.


----------



## Bterence (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice combo my friend.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's been a long freakin week; which was made longer when I opened the Mortlach and the cork decayed in the bottle so had to filter the remaining contents 








Having both back to back and will give you a write up of sorts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's been a long freakin week; which was made longer when I opened the Mortlach and the cork decayed in the bottle so had to filter the remaining contents 
View attachment 13422845


Having both back to back and will give you a write up of sorts


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So the Mortlach, it’s awesome, packs a sherry punch and you can really taste how it forms the backbone of Johnny Walkers blends. Shame it’s cut so much because sherries Mortlach is truly some amazing stuff. 

..... until you get to Glendronach, the 21YO is just dam stunning stuff. I’ve gone on about it for ages however if you like big sherries whiskies this should, neigh needs, to be in your bar. 

Not only does it show what extra cask time does to a whisky to give it more oomph but also round out the flavours. It’s higher in ABV than the Mortlach yet more palatable. Goes to show that despite what marketing try to tell you about age not impacting, cask time will show it off!

Both whiskies are good but the Glendronach just holds it’s own so much more!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

So the Mortlach, it’s awesome, packs a sherry punch and you can really taste how it forms the backbone of Johnny Walkers blends. Shame it’s cut so much because sherries Mortlach is truly some amazing stuff. 

..... until you get to Glendronach, the 21YO is just dam stunning stuff. I’ve gone on about it for ages however if you like big sherries whiskies this should, neigh needs, to be in your bar. 

Not only does it show what extra cask time does to a whisky to give it more oomph but also round out the flavours. It’s higher in ABV than the Mortlach yet more palatable. Goes to show that despite what marketing try to tell you about age not impacting, cask time will show it off!

Both whiskies are good but the Glendronach just holds it’s own so much more!


----------



## Kola55 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So the Mortlach, it's awesome, packs a sherry punch and you can really taste how it forms the backbone of Johnny Walkers blends. Shame it's cut so much because sherries Mortlach is truly some amazing stuff.
> 
> ..... until you get to Glendronach, the 21YO is just dam stunning stuff. I've gone on about it for ages however if you like big sherries whiskies this should, neigh needs, to be in your bar.
> 
> ...


The price point in th US on the Glendronach is pretty painful. It's actually cheaper to have it shipped here from over seas even adjusting for the difference in a 700 and 750 ml bottle.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> The price point in th US on the Glendronach is pretty painful. It's actually cheaper to have it shipped here from over seas even adjusting for the difference in a 700 and 750 ml bottle.


Ouch! Serious? What are they worth there (approx).

They're about AUD$250 but importation of alcohol in Australia is pricey. Personal Alcohol imports are heavily taxed based on the ABV, purchase price and shipping charges so with the tax and postage charges it woks out to be about 2-3 times the price.


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

DustinS said:


> The price point in th US on the Glendronach is pretty painful. It's actually cheaper to have it shipped here from over seas even adjusting for the difference in a 700 and 750 ml bottle.


What's the price that you're seeing, and where at? It's not guaranteed, but in PA it can be special ordered for about $220. I just find it hard to believe it's cheaper to import a personal bottle than that price. I see it for $270 at a DE total wine.

For my contribution to the thread, recently acquired, got back from having two links put in on Friday. JLC Albatros


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

RuggerAl said:


> What's the price that you're seeing, and where at? It's not guaranteed, but in PA it can be special ordered for about $220. I just find it hard to believe it's cheaper to import a personal bottle than that price. I see it for $270 at a DE total wine.
> 
> For my contribution to the thread, recently acquired, got back from having two links put in on Friday. JLC Albatros


What an interesting looking JLC... What is it?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ouch! Serious? What are they worth there (approx).
> 
> They're about AUD$250 but importation of alcohol in Australia is pricey. Personal Alcohol imports are heavily taxed based on the ABV, purchase price and shipping charges so with the tax and postage charges it woks out to be about 2-3 times the price.


250 here USD. I think I can get a bottle from masters of malt for 200 to my door, or could last time I looked. I think it might have even been 180 and if I did multiple bottles the price just goes down.

So masters of malt currently aren't shipping to the US due to god knows what. Anyway 107 USD is their price on the bottle. Shipping was around $50.00. So yeah, it was MUCH cheaper to have shipped here in the past.

The whiskey exchange will do it for 180 to the US. And that's if I do just 1 bottle. A second bottle only adds an additional 10 bucks to shipping which was 43ish. So yeah it cheaper to order it from over seas.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

RC Crown said:


> This bourbon has a great story (may be indulged with an element of fantasy) that I really like. If it is fabricated or not makes no difference to the taste. The tasting notes are really simple (took me a few tastings to really narrow my opinion). This tastes like a really buttery Cinnabon roll. Not too much cinnamon with icing and dough. Sounds implausible but really gives that effect. It is a wheat bourbon, however, it is not overly honey but more oak with caramel sweet and cinnamon from the wood barrel. It reminds me of Elijah Craig. Super buttery with oak! It did take a couple of drinks to open up out of the oak, but damn, this really is a bargain! Sweet wheat but enough barrel to make it interesting. Cheers guys!
> 
> Profile shots... Cool story, check it out!
> 
> ...


I really like Larceny. It's a tremendous value too, but has a unique taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Something new for me








I give it a B


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> 250 here USD. I think I can get a bottle from masters of malt for 200 to my door, or could last time I looked. I think it might have even been 180 and if I did multiple bottles the price just goes down.
> 
> So masters of malt currently aren't shipping to the US due to god knows what. Anyway 107 USD is their price on the bottle. Shipping was around $50.00. So yeah, it was MUCH cheaper to have shipped here in the past.
> 
> The whiskey exchange will do it for 180 to the US. And that's if I do just 1 bottle. A second bottle only adds an additional 10 bucks to shipping which was 43ish. So yeah it cheaper to order it from over seas.


Yeah that's not a bad price; works out to roughly how much we'd get it for retial here. It would be cheaper for us to get it from Europe however it's that stupid tax on alcohol which kills it.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> 250 here USD. I think I can get a bottle from masters of malt for 200 to my door, or could last time I looked. I think it might have even been 180 and if I did multiple bottles the price just goes down.
> 
> So masters of malt currently aren't shipping to the US due to god knows what. Anyway 107 USD is their price on the bottle. Shipping was around $50.00. So yeah, it was MUCH cheaper to have shipped here in the past.
> 
> The whiskey exchange will do it for 180 to the US. And that's if I do just 1 bottle. A second bottle only adds an additional 10 bucks to shipping which was 43ish. So yeah it cheaper to order it from over seas.


Yeah that's not a bad price; works out to roughly how much we'd get it for retial here. It would be cheaper for us to get it from Europe however it's that stupid tax on alcohol which kills it.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

New watch and a nice dram.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> New watch and a nice dram.
> 
> View attachment 13432561


Interesting. That a single cask HP?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Watches & bourbon go well together! ??




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. That a single cask HP?


No, it's a 17 year old all 100% first-fill bourbon cast, but they used 481 casts combining 200 LTR Barrels and 250 LTR Hogsheads. I think it's a US only release but not positive on that one.


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

Neuhaus Doublespeed
Octomore v6.1


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> No, it's a 17 year old all 100% first-fill bourbon cast, but they used 481 casts combining 200 LTR Barrels and 250 LTR Hogsheads. I think it's a US only release but not positive on that one.


Ticking all the right boxes for me! I'll have to see if I can hunt down a bottle.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I like an Octomore but only in small doses in winter


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How are you liking that? There's bigger peated whiskies and that is on the sweeter side. I do really like Lagavulin though.
> 
> Canberra weather is lovely for peated whiskies!


Now this is peated. I could fly to Scotland go cut some peat out of the ground, chew on it and it still wouldn't be as peaty as this Jura.









Also thanks for posting that Nippy Sweetie Holdings link earlier. Hits the spot quite nicely.

EDIT: This is incredible. Is it Scotch, is it Bourbon? The 59% gives is it a nice bite and it is super peaty. It's from Jura so this is Island scotch. Is it the perfect Scotch? Maybe.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Now this is peated. I could fly to Scotland go cut some peat out of the ground, chew on it and it still wouldn't be as peaty as this Jura.
> 
> View attachment 13435887
> 
> ...


Ohhh nice! I've never tried Jura's peated stuff, just their off the shelf releases.

Looking at the bottle though it ticks all the right boxes. I'm really curious to try an aged plated whisky. The oldest I've had is 18 I think


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ticking all the right boxes for me! I'll have to see if I can hunt down a bottle.


It's also priced exceptionally well at about 100 USD, for context the 18 year is about 150 here.


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

From my favorite local distillery, American Prairie from High West. Though it is not distilled here, it is blended in small batches at the distillery here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Glashütte Original


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Posted this in the Doxa thread but I felt it would be better at home here...

One of the best parts about diving...are the drinks in the evening following a fulfilling day underwater. We had a half-bottle of gin in the room (left from making negronis yesterday) and decided to get creative, using whatever else we had lying around. It ended up being a sort of gin gimlet, with a bit of a twist.

I call it - "The Doxa"

With inspiration from my classic orange-faced pro 300BL reissue, I added some orange, along with simple syrup, shook it up, and it's delicious!

3 parts gin
1 part fresh orange juice
1 part simple syrup (I used closer to 0.5 parts as I don't love drinks too sweet)
Shaken with ice
Served over ice with orange garnish

This drink got me thinking, what other watch-inspired cocktails or non-alcoholic beverages could there be out there? Let's see what creative ideas we can come up with. Post a pic along with:

1. Name of the drink
2. Watch that is the inspiration for the drink
3. Drink recipe

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybe52 (May 12, 2018)

Stabulldogs said:


> Posted this in the Doxa thread but I felt it would be better at home here...
> 
> One of the best parts about diving...are the drinks in the evening following a fulfilling day underwater. We had a half-bottle of gin in the room (left from making negronis yesterday) and decided to get creative, using whatever else we had lying around. It ended up being a sort of gin gimlet, with a bit of a twist.
> 
> ...


Dear lord, Stabulldogs, this is a whiskey thread! The "gin and watches" thread is over with the WASPs on TRF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Stabulldogs said:


> Posted this in the Doxa thread but I felt it would be better at home here...
> 
> One of the best parts about diving...are the drinks in the evening following a fulfilling day underwater. We had a half-bottle of gin in the room (left from making negronis yesterday) and decided to get creative, using whatever else we had lying around. It ended up being a sort of gin gimlet, with a bit of a twist.
> 
> ...


That sounds quite nice!


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

jaybe52 said:


> Dear lord, Stabulldogs, this is a whiskey thread! The "gin and watches" thread is over with the WASPs on TRF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry JayBe52 that I didn't want to enjoy a nice smokey 18yr scotch in the 100 degree Maldivian heat. The post was initially written for the Doxa forum, and while yes this example of a watch-inspired drink has gin, I dared to dream that others may have a couple whiskey-based drinks up their sleeves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybe52 (May 12, 2018)

Just a joke, stabulldogs! Don’t let the Indian Ocean water get you too salty. Our pal, Sully, would contend that a fine Scotch is delicious in even the most tropical climate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Time to Explore some Weller's antique









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Not so fond of this, it's clearly a solid whisky, a blend of a crisp rye and bourbon, it perhaps doesn't have the charm of a good version of either type individually for me and is remenicent of Bulliet so it's worth a try if you like that taste. It comes with a really nice screw on metal shot glass on the neck.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Regarding a whisky cocktail

I recently thought (not sure if it's original) to make the below

- A suitable smokey warm bourbon 
- fresh rosemary sprig
- teaspoon of maple syrup
- peel or orange
- shake with ice 
- pour in glass, top with soda.

Thinking it goes with a nice vintage outdoors adventure watch like this?


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Mathy said:


> Regarding a whisky cocktail
> 
> I recently thought (not sure if it's original) to make the below
> 
> ...


Sounds excellent. We served maple old fashioneds at my wedding and they were a huge hit, just substituting maple syrup for simple syrup...but the rosemary here is interesting, I'll give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mathy said:


> Regarding a whisky cocktail
> 
> I recently thought (not sure if it's original) to make the below
> 
> ...


I make a similar one, remove the sofa and add sherry/port and bitters


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I make a similar one, remove the sofa and add sherry/port and bitters


Yeah I prefer a bar stool... 

I always like the idea of sherry with the whiskey, given the connections in production anyway but honestly cannot take the heavier punch of these types of cocktails but it sounds good.

I used to like a glass or port but my taste appears to have changed, I really like Sauternes sweet wine not, alot lighter and I wonder would that be something that mixes well with whiskey, and which type?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Whiskey inspired cocktail:

Step 1: take 1 empty or nearly empty whisky decanter

Step 2: take one whisky (or bourbon, or even rum) that you have

Step 3: Pour a dram of whisky from step 2 into the decanter

Step 4: If have more whiskies, go to step 2. Else, go to step 5.

Step 5: Enjoy maintain your very own blend of magic priceless whisky. After every dram you pour out, top it off with a random or NEW whisky, to maintain magic priceless whisky level. Best cocktail ever.*

NB: Never ever use a lot of the same whisky for the magic meld. Always remember, *small* quantities of *many* whiskies.

* ok if you really want to, take a dram and mix it with coke over rocks. Idk. You do you.


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

My first attempt at a homemade barrel aged drink. While the barrel says Manhattan, which I will do next, this first batch is a Boulvardier, which is a Negroni with bourbon substituted for the gin. I'm a big fan of Campari-based drinks in the summer.

I went heavier on the bourbon and lighter on the vermouth as I like my drinks a little less sweet, but more importantly the barrel aging process is supposed to make it sweeter (along w being more blended, balanced, and added element of oak)

Angels Envy, Antica Sweet Vermouth, Campari.

It's 18 days in and I tried it last night - delicious! Going to wait 30 days and then bottle it. It was about 2L of booze, except some to have evaporated before I pour it out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mathy said:


> Yeah I prefer a bar stool...
> 
> I always like the idea of sherry with the whiskey, given the connections in production anyway but honestly cannot take the heavier punch of these types of cocktails but it sounds good.
> 
> I used to like a glass or port but my taste appears to have changed, I really like Sauternes sweet wine not, alot lighter and I wonder would that be something that mixes well with whiskey, and which type?


It might. I'd be going a really light speyside whisky.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Alternatively Glenmorangie Nectar D’or which was finished in Sauternes casks


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Alternatively Glenmorangie Nectar D’or which was finished in Sauternes casks


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Alternatively Glenmorangie Nectar D'or which was finished in Sauternes casks


Aaaah well not such a bad idea after all. Can easily imagine the Glenmorangie 10 going well with the apricot tastes of Sauternes. May well have e to see about getting a bottle of that seen as it appears to still be around. Cheers!


----------



## Smokinsteel1 (May 29, 2018)

looks great!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Stabulldogs said:


> Posted this in the Doxa thread but I felt it would be better at home here...
> 
> One of the best parts about diving...are the drinks in the evening following a fulfilling day underwater. We had a half-bottle of gin in the room (left from making negronis yesterday) and decided to get creative, using whatever else we had lying around. It ended up being a sort of gin gimlet, with a bit of a twist.
> 
> ...


It'd perhaps be best to start a new thread.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

RuggerAl said:


> Neuhaus Doublespeed
> Octomore v6.1


What do you think of the Octomore? I've never gotten a bottle for myself or even had it, but I'm a big Bruichladdich fan. I've had bottles of the Classic Laddie, Bere Barley (2008), The Laddie 10 (Second Limited Edition), Islay Barley (2008 Rockside Farms), The Laddie 22, a few Port Charlotte bottles, and a Gleann Mor bottling of a 16 year old that I haven't yet opened.

I assume that there's a noticeable difference between the Port Charlottes and the Octomores, but I'd like to know others' thoughts. I don't do too much Scotch in the summer, but I look forward to a few drams this winter as the weather chills.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hayseed Brown said:


> What do you think of the Octomore? I've never gotten a bottle for myself or even had it, but I'm a big Bruichladdich fan. I've had bottles of the Classic Laddie, Bere Barley (2008), The Laddie 10 (Second Limited Edition), Islay Barley (2008 Rockside Farms), The Laddie 22, a few Port Charlotte bottles, and a Gleann Mor bottling of a 16 year old that I haven't yet opened.
> 
> I assume that there's a noticeable difference between the Port Charlottes and the Octomores, but I'd like to know others' thoughts. I don't do too much Scotch in the summer, but I look forward to a few drams this winter as the weather chills.


There is a MASSIVE jump in pest levels from Brucladdich's range to Octomore. It's supposedly the most elated whisky you can get your hands on by a long way but I'm not sure how much is marketing of that.

Regardless it's Laphroaig Wuarter Cask and then some with its peat levels. I don't mind it but I wouldn't gibe buying a bottle of it. Nice to have one max every so often in winter.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hayseed Brown said:


> What do you think of the Octomore? I've never gotten a bottle for myself or even had it, but I'm a big Bruichladdich fan. I've had bottles of the Classic Laddie, Bere Barley (2008), The Laddie 10 (Second Limited Edition), Islay Barley (2008 Rockside Farms), The Laddie 22, a few Port Charlotte bottles, and a Gleann Mor bottling of a 16 year old that I haven't yet opened.
> 
> I assume that there's a noticeable difference between the Port Charlottes and the Octomores, but I'd like to know others' thoughts. I don't do too much Scotch in the summer, but I look forward to a few drams this winter as the weather chills.


There is a MASSIVE jump in pest levels from Brucladdich's range to Octomore. It's supposedly the most elated whisky you can get your hands on by a long way but I'm not sure how much is marketing of that.

Regardless it's Laphroaig Wuarter Cask and then some with its peat levels. I don't mind it but I wouldn't gibe buying a bottle of it. Nice to have one max every so often in winter.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Mmm, gotta love all the ground-up pests in whiskeys.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Been making a ton of different old fashioneds lately. Simple syrup, maple syrup, rye whiskey, bourbon, infused whiskeys, and the only constant have been these bad boys:








Soooo much better than other cherries. Highly recommended.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

El-Duderino said:


> Been making a ton of different old fashioneds lately. Simple syrup, maple syrup, rye whiskey, bourbon, infused whiskeys, and the only constant have been these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100% no brainer. 2 pack on amazon has been best I have found. They last forever. Don't put in the fridge even after opened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

El-Duderino said:


> Been making a ton of different old fashioneds lately. Simple syrup, maple syrup, rye whiskey, bourbon, infused whiskeys, and the only constant have been these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found a favorite on the Old Fashioneds yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

speedyweasel said:


> Found a favorite on the Old Fashioneds yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like mine a bit "hotter" to help offset the simple syrup, so a barrel proof bourbon seems to be my favorite. For bourbons, George Stagg, Jr., Booker's Barrel, or Bulleit Barrel Strength are both good options that are usually easily available. For ryes, I like Willet, Sazerac, or High West Double Rye.

Muddling a sugar cube vs prepared simple syrup doesn't seem to make that much of a difference in taste, but I like the process of muddling.

Couple dashes of orange bitters and an orange twist, mix, add in a large ice cube, plop in a luxardo cherry and you are good to go.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

El-Duderino said:


> I like mine a bit "hotter" to help offset the simple syrup, so a barrel proof bourbon seems to be my favorite. For bourbons, George Stagg, Jr., Booker's Barrel, or Bulleit Barrel Strength are both good options that are usually easily available. For ryes, I like Willet, Sazerac, or High West Double Rye.
> 
> Muddling a sugar cube vs prepared simple syrup doesn't seem to make that much of a difference in taste, but I like the process of muddling.
> 
> Couple dashes of orange bitters and an orange twist, mix, add in a large ice cube, plop in a luxardo cherry and you are good to go.


Stagg Jr is easy to find where you are? Wow!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

DustinS said:


> Stagg Jr is easy to find where you are? Wow!


About every other month I'll see one on the shelf. But you're right, that one is probably not one you'll easily find. The other two are really good, though.


----------



## scott11 (May 25, 2013)

Tagging along to this thread. I have a large bourbon shelf, just need to snap some photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> I like mine a bit "hotter" to help offset the simple syrup, so a barrel proof bourbon seems to be my favorite. For bourbons, George Stagg, Jr., Booker's Barrel, or Bulleit Barrel Strength are both good options that are usually easily available. For ryes, I like Willet, Sazerac, or High West Double Rye.
> 
> Muddling a sugar cube vs prepared simple syrup doesn't seem to make that much of a difference in taste, but I like the process of muddling.
> 
> Couple dashes of orange bitters and an orange twist, mix, add in a large ice cube, plop in a luxardo cherry and you are good to go.


Try a rum and rye old fashioned if you haven't already.

I'm a fan of sugar cube (or more exactly raw sugar) vs simple syrup. I like the texture it adds to a drink because it's impossible to get it all dissolved unless you use hot water


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There is a MASSIVE jump in pest levels from Brucladdich's range to Octomore. It's supposedly the most elated whisky you can get your hands on by a long way but I'm not sure how much is marketing of that.
> 
> Regardless it's Laphroaig Wuarter Cask and then some with its peat levels. I don't mind it but I wouldn't gibe buying a bottle of it. Nice to have one max every so often in winter.


Thanks for the reply. I'll get my hands on one some day. Or maybe I'll go to a whisky bar to try some first. They're quite pricey, as I'm sure you know!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hayseed Brown said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll get my hands on one some day. Or maybe I'll go to a whisky bar to try some first. They're quite pricey, as I'm sure you know!


Try it first, even if you're a peat fan I'd suggest trying it first. It's a nice whisky but In small amounts.

I couldn't justify getting a bottle for how much I'd drink it and my whisky collection isn't small


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Try it first, even if you're a peat fan I'd suggest trying it first. It's a nice whisky but In small amounts.
> 
> I couldn't justify getting a bottle for how much I'd drink it and my whisky collection isn't small


Yup, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

This is a great topic. I'm trying to move away from beer to something more refined, like whiskey. I really like 4 roses, but you guys gave me some great other ones to try.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Nmishkin said:


> This is a great topic. I'm trying to move away from beer to something more refined, like whiskey. I really like 4 roses, but you guys gave me some great other ones to try.


Beer is the most refined of drinks!


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Cask strength FTW amirite?

Acquisition from my recent trip to Denver


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Hot and spicy. I had two glasses before putting it back in the cabinet. It's the gift that keeps on giving Indian cask strength is serious business.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Hot and spicy. I had two glasses before putting it back in the cabinet. It's the gift that keeps on giving Indian cask strength is serious business.


Can't remember if I've had this conversation with you before but there is an argument about how Indian whiskies can be branded as in some places they're technically considered a rum or as they're labelled a 'spirit drink'


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Some info on Indian whiskies:
https://blog.thewhiskyexchange.com/2016/08/everything-you-need-to-know-about-indian-whisky/

https://blog.distiller.com/indian-single-malt-whisky/


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13472197
> 
> 
> Hot and spicy. I had two glasses before putting it back in the cabinet. It's the gift that keeps on giving Indian cask strength is serious business.


Fusion is absolutely a must have, one of the best whiskey's in the world. I haven't had the cast strength, I did have the regular and it was good but not spectacular.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've got a bottle of this from a very long time ago, a 2010 bottling. Haven't opened it yet


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

At 127 proof, it's definitely hot, but the 2018 Booker's Kathleen's Batch is one tasty bourbon in an old fashioned or a manhattan with some Punt e Mes vermouth.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Whew! New whiskey day. I now know that the flavor of a sherry drenched campfire is delish! Let me tell you, the smoke stays with you long after the sip.










In the background... My wife's cousin is coming of liquor age next month. She will be staying with us on holiday in a few weeks and we wants to taste whiskeys, bourbons and scotch. We figure the small collection in the background can show her how varied a single brand can be. We are all eagerly anticipating the week!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

There is something about scotch matured in x bourbon casks. It's the vanillary bourbon notes. Is it scotch? Is it bourbon? Throw in cask strength and I cannot get enough. It's bottles like this Edradour that I tend to finish quick.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Whew! New whiskey day. I now know that the flavor of a sherry drenched campfire is delish! Let me tell you, the smoke stays with you long after the sip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johny Walker is a good starting point in scotch, but it should be noted they don't make any whiskey. They buy whiskey and blend it.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Timex and Fourty Creek


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Johny Walker is a good starting point in scotch, but it should be noted they don't make any whiskey. They buy whiskey and blend it.


This! Plus some other points about Johnny Walker

Mortlach has a huge stake in Johnny Walkers whiskies and is a dam fine drop
red label isn't as bad as you think it is
blue label is the most over rated whisky in the market.
double black is my pick of JW whiskies, followed by regular black label


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This! Plus some other points about Johnny Walker
> 
> Mortlach has a huge stake in Johnny Walkers whiskies and is a dam fine drop
> red label isn't as bad as you think it is
> ...


Agree with all other than red. I think it mixes poorly in coke and is unfit for neat consumption.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

DustinS said:


> Johny Walker is a good starting point in scotch, but it should be noted they don't make any whiskey. They buy whiskey and blend it.


Correct.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Agree with all other than red. I think it mixes poorly in coke and is unfit for neat consumption.


I didn't say it was good but I had it neat a year ago and it wasn't as terrible as I remember it being.


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

Oban 18 and Doxa Professional


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Trying to decide what to drink tonight.


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Angel's Envy + Explorer on a bear paw...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

El-Duderino said:


> About every other month I'll see one on the shelf. But you're right, that one is probably not one you'll easily find. The other two are really good, though.


Case in point.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Scored a couple Buffalos and a Blanton's yesterday...










Cheers ??

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sitting here watching the disaster artist. Having a few Michters small batch bourbons which I prefer to the 10 year single barrel. On another note the rest of the contents of my house are already packed up and ready to be moved ~4000km.......I do the drive myself in 2 days.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Sitting here watching the disaster artist. Having a few Michters small batch bourbons which I prefer to the 10 year single barrel. On another note the rest of the contents of my house are already packed up and ready to be moved ~4000km.......I do the drive myself in 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 13527307


Perth or Darwin?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Perth or Darwin?


Perth of course....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Been awhile since I've seen Blanton's on the shelf not marked up 200%.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Some favorites, old and new...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> Been awhile since I've seen Blanton's on the shelf not marked up 200%.


That's what I am drinking right now! Cheers! (picture is from last week though)









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas82 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Texas82 said:


> View attachment 13591755


I am surprised you were able to get that picture in focus. Looks like you polished that bottle off!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Texas82 said:


> View attachment 13591755


40% abv whiskey is a crime against humanity, and drinkers everywhere. Charging over 50 dollars for one is just unacceptable.

There's a joke about walker and rolex here, but I'm too depressed seeing 40% to even make it.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> I am surprised you were able to get that picture in focus. Looks like you polished that bottle off!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


It's 40%, he was likely still completely sober. It's a bottled mix drink (water and scotch)


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

apologies for the poor quality of the photos, but here we are celebrating w/ my wife while wearing my Montblanc and drinking a lovely Ardbeg.


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Michters Rye and my Tudor Prince Date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samginko (Feb 28, 2018)

Dewar's, bourbon and rye.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Civic duty out of the way. Now working from home on a chilly, rainy, cloudy day. Yeah, a good Scotch sounds like just the thing.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Napacountyshooter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any good? I just bought a bottle for my father and law for hunting camp. Got it on the recommendation of Johnny leiberman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

luecack said:


> Any good? I just bought a bottle for my father and law for hunting camp. Got it on the recommendation of Johnny leiberman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good, it's definitely got some heat to it, but not overly rough for a 100 proof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Getting cold and windy here.


----------



## Texas82 (Oct 24, 2018)

?



DustinS said:


> Texas82 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13591755
> ...


----------



## Texas82 (Oct 24, 2018)

Sure did! ?
"With a little help from my friends" haha
No kidding man 
These new iPhone camera rocks !



Dub Rubb said:


> Texas82 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13591755
> ...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Loving the Ardbegs that are cropping up .


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

New custom strap, and a sample of Clynelish 14.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Eagle Rare, a personal favorite, but goes too quick










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love me some Midwinter's Night Dram.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers all 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

If you have never had whisky from the subcontinent before this one is a good starting point. It's technically from Scotland as well because it is distilled from Indian and Scottish barley. It's delicious. My advice is to get it in ya.









EDIT: It tastes like scotch but with a spicy Indian finish. This is good sh*t peeps. I always enjoy something a little bit different when it comes to my scotch, rum and bourbon otherwise it gets a little repetitive. Even though this Amrut expression doesn't have an age statement it's still decent.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

I reasoned that since we were having Japanese style food for dinner and I was wearing a Japanese watch, then I should also pour myself some Japanese whisky.


----------



## Texas82 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> If you have never had whisky from the subcontinent before this one is a good starting point. It's technically from Scotland as well because it is distilled from Indian and Scottish barley. It's delicious. My advice is to get it in ya.
> 
> EDIT: It tastes like scotch but with a spicy Indian finish. This is good sh*t peeps. I always enjoy something a little bit different when it comes to my scotch, rum and bourbon otherwise it gets a little repetitive. Even though this Amrut expression doesn't have an age statement it's still decent.


Would be hard to sell at near 100 USD when the age is likely around 3 years old. Great stuff btw.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I opened this last night finally!








F..k me it's good. Best is that I have much older versions of these sitting in my bar, all from the 90's


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I opened this last night finally!
View attachment 13683849


F..k me it's good. Best is that I have much older versions of these sitting in my bar, all from the 90's


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Picked up these over the weekend...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I must admit that I thought this was going to be a sugary sweet girls drink like buffalo trace but it has turned out to be a very raw expression. Tastes like bourbon, kicks you in the nuts and still tastes like bourbon. 10 out of 10 corn cobs.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13689413
> 
> 
> I must admit that I thought this was going to be a sugary sweet girls drink like buffalo trace but it has turned out to be a very raw expression. Tastes like bourbon, kicks you in the nuts and still tastes like bourbon. 10 out of 10 corn cobs.


I heard Buffalo Trace is supposed to be one of the best but you think it's a sweet girls drink? I'll have to try it soon at a bar. I came across High West Campfire Whiskey recently. That's another one I want to try first. If it's good I'll post a picture with an adventure watch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13689413
> 
> 
> I must admit that I thought this was going to be a sugary sweet girls drink like buffalo trace but it has turned out to be a very raw expression. Tastes like bourbon, kicks you in the nuts and still tastes like bourbon. 10 out of 10 corn cobs.


If you like that style try Widow Jane and Kings County distillery. They're all New York bourbons and have a similar profile in flavour


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

G1Ninja said:


> I *heard Buffalo Trace is supposed to be one of the best but you think it's a sweet girls drink? I'll* have to try it soon at a bar. I came across High West Campfire Whiskey recently. That's another one I want to try first. If it's good I'll post a picture with an adventure watch.


I have heard that to. So I bought a bottle and found it to be weak and overly sweet but then I like my spirits to have a big raw flavour profile. Single barrel, cask strength independent bottlings of scotch or rum being my particular favourites. I just found the buffalo trace to be very meh. Maybe I built it up to much in my mind?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If you like that style try Widow Jane and Kings County distillery. They're all New York bourbons and have a similar profile in flavour


Cheers. I will have to check them out.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

G1Ninja said:


> I heard Buffalo Trace is supposed to be one of the best but you think it's a sweet girls drink? I'll have to try it soon at a bar. I came across High West Campfire Whiskey recently. That's another one I want to try first. If it's good I'll post a picture with an adventure watch.


If you want to drink a bourbon that doesn't taste like it has been distilled for women to drink when they throw a baby shower. Or pedicure party. This is a good place to start.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

G1Ninja said:


> I heard Buffalo Trace is supposed to be one of the best but you think it's a sweet girls drink? I'll have to try it soon at a bar. I came across High West Campfire Whiskey recently. That's another one I want to try first. If it's good I'll post a picture with an adventure watch.


There's much, much better bourbons


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glendronach 15YO revival is back


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Gilty goodness and High West Campfire 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

On my last cruise a week ago I lucked out, not only a new watch (a Tudor Ranger)but I found two bottles of Blantons to supplement my last bottle.
I was going to only buy one however my wife made me buy two. 
I should have bought more, the place we were at had a whole shelf of them.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> If you want to drink a bourbon that doesn't taste like it has been distilled for women to drink when they throw a baby shower. Or pedicure party. This is a good place to start.
> 
> View attachment 13697303





Gunnar_917 said:


> There's much, much better bourbons


What do you guys think about Maker's Mark and Bulleit?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

G1Ninja said:


> What do you guys think about Maker's Mark and Bulleit?


Makers Mark is okay for its price Bulleit is pretty crap. If you know whiskies I'd liken Makers Mark to Johnnny Walker Black Label. A solid drink for its price and can hold its head high however there's better.

To compare it to a watch I'd say it's an SKX007


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

All these years and never had the devils cut, so saw the mini and we will see :-! Merry Christmas Holidays WUS!


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Cheers...


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Makers Mark is okay for its price Bulleit is pretty crap. If you know whiskies I'd liken Makers Mark to Johnnny Walker Black Label. A solid drink for its price and can hold its head high however there's better.
> 
> To compare it to a watch I'd say it's an SKX007


100% disagree. Makers is crap, Bulleit is more like Black Label. Me and my kentucky boys are all huge fans of Bulleit. Nobody drinks makers that I know. It's one of those bourbons you drop as soon as you realize you like bourbon.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> I have heard that to. So I bought a bottle and found it to be weak and overly sweet but then I like my spirits to have a big raw flavour profile. Single barrel, cask strength independent bottlings of scotch or rum being my particular favourites. I just found the buffalo trace to be very meh. Maybe I built it up to much in my mind?


You're insane if you don't like Buffalo trace! I mean it is 20-25 dollar bourbon so don't expect life changing stuff and it's pretty mild because again it's cheap bourbon.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

This is probably the best double incoming I'll ever have


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

And another


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

DustinS said:


> You're insane if you don't like Buffalo trace! I mean it is 20-25 dollar bourbon so don't expect life changing stuff and it's pretty mild because again it's cheap bourbon.


I am not kidding man. I cannot stand it and it is 55 bucks a bottle where I live. I would rather stab myself in the nuts with a rusty screw driver than drink that crap.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

G1Ninja said:


> What do you guys think about Maker's Mark and Bulleit?


I am just having some fun man.  When it comes to spirits it's the same as watches....spend your money on what you like.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is probably the best double incoming I'll ever have
> View attachment 13710789


Love Glendronach , the 12 year is my to go
Scotch










Yours look way more fancy 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

heuerolexomega said:


> Love Glendronach , the 12 year is my to go
> Scotch
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the 15YO?

They've just re-released it. Haven't tried the new ones but the old lot was my Bang for buck whisky.

I've got a lot of Glendronnachs but the focus now is adding more of the single cask stuff into my collection


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I opened this single cask the other day. FREAKIN STUNNING:


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you tried the 15YO?
> 
> They've just re-released it. Haven't tried the new ones but the old lot was my Bang for buck whisky.
> 
> I've got a lot of Glendronnachs but the focus now is adding more of the single cask stuff into my collection


No all I have tried is the 12. I was so happily surprised that a 12 tastes this good. I said to myself jackpot ! You can't find a 12 that tastes so good, I'll have to go al the way to Macallan 18. For the price is really a great find. 
It has a peculiar sweetness that I love. It's the cherry cask, I believe. I said this to my fiancé and she thought this was jack Daniels or something, lol
I said sweet single malt wise, it's a relative sweetness compared to other scotch but not that sweet that you are thinking. She thought it was strong. I said is not really. For every 4 bottles of Glendronach 12 I have one Lagavulin.

Yeah I am very enthusiastic about this scotch.

I'll have my eyes pealed for the ones you mentioned










Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice! I always love finding a Glendronach fan. 

If you can get the 15 (the green bottle) get it! The 18 is okay and the 21 is absolutely amazing!

Excluding single cask stuff My pick of the regular range is 21, 15, 18 and 12. Factor in cost and the 15 is my go to. 

Single Casks are a rabbit hole! The 1993 bottling are supposedly truly special. I’ve got one at home never opened along with the 1991, 94 and 95. They’re all ages about 20 years.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

In that style I’d also suggest trying the Aberlor A’bunadh and the Dalmore 18YO


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! I always love finding a Glendronach fan.
> 
> If you can get the 15 (the green bottle) get it! The 18 is okay and the 21 is absolutely amazing!
> 
> ...


Where does their peated cask rank?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> I am not kidding man. I cannot stand it and it is 55 bucks a bottle where I live. I would rather stab myself in the nuts with a rusty screw driver than drink that crap.


Odd, the fact that it isn't all the powerful in terms of flavor should avoid that level of hate, but hey to each their own. It's hard to even buy here, it flies off shelves as soon as it lands.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you tried the 15YO?
> 
> They've just re-released it. Haven't tried the new ones but the old lot was my Bang for buck whisky.
> 
> I've got a lot of Glendronnachs but the focus now is adding more of the single cask stuff into my collection


Re-release is a bit misleading. The new 15 is a different cask blend. I believe off memory before there were not PX casks used but now they're including px, which has a lot of fans pretty disappointed. It is however getting outstanding reviews.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> In that style I'd also suggest trying the Aberlor A'bunadh and the Dalmore 18YO


As far as Dalmore , I had before the cigar malt reserve, pretty good. Never had the Aberlor A'bunadh , so I will have to give it a try

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Where does their peated cask rank?


I've never actually tried it, ditto their NAS cask strength stuff


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Re-release is a bit misleading. The new 15 is a different cask blend. I believe off memory before there were not PX casks used but now they're including px, which has a lot of fans pretty disappointed. It is however getting outstanding reviews.


Really? I thought it was the other way around with the PX casks (ie they were a blend of the two with a favouring of PX). Think the 18YO is straight Olorosso whist the others are blends

I still have 1 and a quarter bottles of the pre-1996 stuff and when I get a new version I'll do a back to back tasting. I was really hoping they'd kill the 15YO line because of my one unopened one


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

heuerolexomega said:


> As far as Dalmore , I had before the cigar malt reserve, pretty good. Never had the Aberlor A'bunadh , so I will have to give it a try
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 18YO is a heavily sherried whisky. The A'bunadh is cask strenght so recommend adding water


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> 100% disagree. Makers is crap, Bulleit is more like Black Label. Me and my kentucky boys are all huge fans of Bulleit. Nobody drinks makers that I know. It's one of those bourbons you drop as soon as you realize you like bourbon.


Sorry didn't get around to responding to this; interesting you say that. Different perspectives I guess. It's probably because I prefer the sweeter style bourbons that I prefer Makers over Bulleit


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sorry didn't get around to responding to this; interesting you say that. Different perspectives I guess. It's probably because I prefer the sweeter style bourbons that I prefer Makers over Bulleit


I generally do as well. Makers just comes off as water almost. I used to feel it was over priced as hell too, but with rising prices on bourbon, makers has stayed the same. I however think Bulleit is just a really good value with a great bit of flavor.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Really? I thought it was the other way around with the PX casks (ie they were a blend of the two with a favouring of PX). Think the 18YO is straight Olorosso whist the others are blends
> 
> I still have 1 and a quarter bottles of the pre-1996 stuff and when I get a new version I'll do a back to back tasting. I was really hoping they'd kill the 15YO line because of my one unopened one


They only said in the past that it was 100% sherry and from spain, but everyone I've heard on the topic says the 15 was all Olorosso before. I never had it so it'll be new to me.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The 18YO is a heavily sherried whisky. The A'bunadh is cask strenght so recommend adding water


 A'bunadh is great and the prices are going WAY up, so buy now...and buy two if you've not already had the price hikes!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> A'bunadh is great and the prices are going WAY up, so buy now...and buy two if you've not already had the price hikes!


Yeah the prices have spiked. Cheapest I've gotten it for was AUD$60 about 6ish years ago (it was typically around the 80-100 mark) and now it's going for AUD$140


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> A'bunadh is great and the prices are going WAY up, so buy now...and buy two if you've not already had the price hikes!


Yeah the prices have spiked. Cheapest I've gotten it for was AUD$60 about 6ish years ago (it was typically around the 80-100 mark) and now it's going for AUD$140


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah the prices have spiked. Cheapest I've gotten it for was AUD$60 about 6ish years ago (it was typically around the 80-100 mark) and now it's going for AUD$140


I'm seeing 110 USD in some places, but right by me when they have, it's still in the 80's. it's a nice value at 80, though a part of me wonders why I don't buy Dronic 12 more, it's imo better.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

DustinS said:


> Odd, the fact that it isn't all the powerful in terms of flavor should avoid that level of hate, but hey to each their own. It's hard to even buy here, it flies off shelves as soon as it lands.


Well it doesn't fly off the shelves where I live. Apparently sales spike come botox party and baby shower season though.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Double


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> Well it doesn't fly off the shelves where I live. Apparently sales spike come botox party and baby shower season though.


Year round, anything buffalo trace is hard to get  Their standard is the last bottle they make that really even sees the shelves, maybe eagle rare.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fun little single grain.


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

DustinS said:


> Year round, anything buffalo trace is hard to get  Their standard is the last bottle they make that really even sees the shelves, maybe eagle rare.


oooooooooh. I have only had the standard. Looks like there are others to try?

Also I am just joking around. I have a peculiar sense of humour apparently.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is delicious.....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Didn’t think you’d be a fan of Irish whiskies as they’re not usually as flavoursome as the others


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

luecack said:


> Inspired by coffee and watches, and my Instagram feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me jealous. Well done sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

A friend recommended Four Roses single barrel.
I like Blantons and it is very difficult to acquire here in Florida. 
I was able to secure two bottles of Blantons on my last cruise ( that gives me three total) however I will drink the Four Roses first.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Recent bourbon finds and drinking...









































































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Work day is done. This seems like a good way to unwind and get ready for the holiday weekend.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Evening scotch.

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

@ willf: Hell Yeah! That looks pretty excellent.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Recent bourbon finds and drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stash!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> Work day is done. This seems like a good way to unwind and get ready for the holiday weekend.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Always wanted to try the cask strength one


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This one has a peculiar earthy/peaty kick at the end. It's like drinking dirt. Outstanding for a highland.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Didn't think you'd be a fan of Irish whiskies as they're not usually as flavoursome as the others


Yeah. Yeah. I talk a lot of crap. ;-P I like whisky & bourbon in all shapes and sizes. This one isn't bad.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Always wanted to try the cask strength one


The cask strength is really quite good. I'd definitely recommend it if you see it on the shelf. A little water opens it up and it is not terribly hot even with the higher ABV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> The cask strength is really quite good. I'd definitely recommend it if you see it on the shelf. A little water opens it up and it is not terribly hot even with the higher ABV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it compared to the other red breasts?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> The cask strength is really quite good. I'd definitely recommend it if you see it on the shelf. A little water opens it up and it is not terribly hot even with the higher ABV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it compared to the other red breasts?


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How is it compared to the other red breasts?


I've been drinking a lot more cask strength and barrel proof whiskey here lately, so anything less than 90 proof tastes...I dunno, watered down I guess?

So, for me, I like the fact it's a bit hotter and the flavors are a bit more concentrated and vary a bit from the regular Redbreast, but it isn't like drinking an entirely different whiskey. It's still very much a Redbreast, just with a nice kick.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> I've been drinking a lot more cask strength and barrel proof whiskey here lately, so anything less than 90 proof tastes...I dunno, watered down I guess?
> 
> So, for me, I like the fact it's a bit hotter and the flavors are a bit more concentrated and vary a bit from the regular Redbreast, but it isn't like drinking an entirely different whiskey. It's still very much a Redbreast, just with a nice kick.


I prefer to drink cask strength stuff anyway as I like my whiskies with punch. Generally the stuff I buy is >43% however the real,focus of my purchase are cask strength and aged between 15-25 years (it's the sweet spot for flavour and price)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> I've been drinking a lot more cask strength and barrel proof whiskey here lately, so anything less than 90 proof tastes...I dunno, watered down I guess?
> 
> So, for me, I like the fact it's a bit hotter and the flavors are a bit more concentrated and vary a bit from the regular Redbreast, but it isn't like drinking an entirely different whiskey. It's still very much a Redbreast, just with a nice kick.


I prefer to drink cask strength stuff anyway as I like my whiskies with punch. Generally the stuff I buy is >43% however the real,focus of my purchase are cask strength and aged between 15-25 years (it's the sweet spot for flavour and price)


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

-
*CROWN*[SUP]2[/SUP]


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Drink and be merry  









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

These are my two favorite bourbons I think, ever. Also available (ish) due to not having the hype. Well Murray Hill Club Reserve might be difficult to find as I'm not sure how many batches they have.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sp1r1t1sm (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

*Pappy and Panerai...*


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Is that bottle of Pappy being used for drinking or reselling purposes?


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Is that bottle of Pappy being used for drinking or reselling purposes?


Drinking. I have never sold my annual allotment (1 bottle).


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

That’s a lot of American whiskey! Nice work!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Watching the death of Australian test match cricket......


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

You know funny thought but in my world of bourbon and rye there are very few "different" flavors. Woodford double wood is different. Rye has a lot of twists. But man the current state of bourbon is painfully boring.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a rather nice bourbon. I gather it is distilled in Alabama. So it's straight bourbon rather than Kentucky straight bourbon? The more I try different varieties of bourbon the more I like it. One thing the decent drops I have tried seem to share in common is the flavour profile. There isn't much difference between this and the Mckennas for example.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Well. I am on the last week or so of being "between jobs". Currently I am enjoying this bourbon quite a lot. I have even grown a "gross depression beard". Actually I cheated and trimmed it around my mouth. If I don't I taste everything twice. Still it's hobo chic.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Time Factors Smiths PRS-68 & Johnnie Walker Gold (previously posted in a similar thread).


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> Well. I am on the last week or so of being "between jobs". Currently I am enjoying this bourbon quite a lot. I have even grown a "gross depression beard". Actually I cheated and trimmed it around my mouth. If I don't I taste everything twice. Still it's hobo chic.
> 
> View attachment 13771759


Is this their standard with a new label or is this different?

I've not had the lower proof one but the 110 proof and the 10 year cask strength (over priced to the point I can't recommend) are both really good.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Might be the first post in this thread I looked at the watch more than the whiskey, that looks great next to those dark deep amber bourbons.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

DustinS said:


> Is this their standard with a new label or is this different?
> 
> I've not had the lower proof one but the 110 proof and the 10 year cask strength (over priced to the point I can't recommend) are both really good.


Not sure...it tastes good though.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13812197
> View attachment 13812199


Can't go much wrong with either of those!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

I love a bit of peat. (Ardbeg 10)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I have always thought of Johnnie Walker as crap. Mainly because when a certain family member would travel overseas they would give me a 1 litre bottle of Johnnie Walker red which they bought duty free. It had to be mixed with coke but this is nice. It has a nice peat finish. I will have to try blue next but it is curious for the price that it doesn't have an age statement.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> I have always thought of Johnnie Walker as crap. Mainly because when a certain family member would travel overseas they would give me a 1 litre bottle of Johnnie Walker red which they bought duty free. It had to be mixed with coke but this is nice. It has a nice peat finish. I will have to try blue next but it is curious for the price that it doesn't have an age statement.
> 
> View attachment 13823613


Green gets a lot of love! Blue is total total crap for the price, but it's smooth (which whiskey loves see as a negative).


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

eblackmo said:


> I have always thought of Johnnie Walker as crap. Mainly because when a certain family member would travel overseas they would give me a 1 litre bottle of Johnnie Walker red which they bought duty free. It had to be mixed with coke but this is nice. It has a nice peat finish. I will have to try blue next but it is curious for the price that it doesn't have an age statement.
> 
> View attachment 13823613


Red is the worst

Green is the only JW that I like. It is a Malt blend, not just a blend, the only one JW makes. Scotch Whisky made form malt only is far superior (IMO) to grain blends.

I would rather have Green over Blue.


----------



## lucassmith (Oct 8, 2018)

JLesinski said:


>


this nailed it, nice shot.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

JLesinski said:


>


Many likes - I love The Macallan.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

Two for you!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Green gets a lot of love! Blue is total total crap for the price, but it's smooth (which whiskey loves see as a negative).


This! Don't waste the $200 ish on a bottle of blue. It's rubbish. At about half the price I may consider it. My favourite JW is double black


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This! Don't waste the $200 ish on a bottle of blue. It's rubbish. At about half the price I may consider it. My favourite JW is double black


There's a NAS peated green label floating around which isn't sold in the US but is travel retail that I'm told is their big winner. I haven't had it so who knows.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

When you're wanting peat but Ardbeg sounds too "unpeated" for you.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

DustinS said:


> When you're wanting peat but Ardbeg sounds too "unpeated" for you.


I read your post in the email notification without the benefit of the photograph and guessed that you must be referring Bruichladdich Octomore. Good work!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I read your post in the email notification without the benefit of the photograph and guessed that you must be referring Bruichladdich Octomore. Good work!


Nice! I'll have to say this doesn't really come off as all that super peated to me, mind you it is following at Port Charlotte 10 and 8.1 isn't their MOST peated. Really nice stuff though!


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

an Old Fashioned Lange


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Omega chronostop and my whiskey me subscription for the month. Bowmore Atlantic sea salt. 








It's not what I'd normally choose. All the flavours you'd expect from the name opening up with a little sweetness once you add a drop of water. I'm just still not a huge fan of those antiseptic flavours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## WatchNyou (Jan 25, 2019)

Enjoying a well earned nightcap after a full day of finally finishing this watch!!! 
It's a no name, sterile dial. Powered by an Omega 1151. Triple date, moonphase, chronograph. She's running pretty good.
Glad it's done!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


>


Nice photo


----------



## RCooper993 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice event.

Need to do the same here in SFL.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Steinhart









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

JW red smells like a band-aid!


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

A little bit of black label Jim Beam on a Friday evnin









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6 (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

I literally have two lamps on my desk and neither have working blubs...god the lighting sucks and thus I use flash which is worse. Anyway really looking forward to exploring this one!


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

Hibiki 17, Seiko Alpinist with Strapcode Bracelet








Glenfiddich 18, Sinn 556i Blue


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Hibiki 17 oh wow! That's a gem!


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

DustinS said:


> Hibiki 17 oh wow! That's a gem!


I haven't actually cracked it yet - still sealed. The Hibiki Harmony is in my whisky rotation, but I'm saving the 17 for a special occasion... maybe my wedding this fall? Just thinking that if I down that, it might be a long time before I find another bottle that's not eye-wateringly priced.


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

And one more, just for good measure.

Balvenie 17 Doublewood, Stowa Antea 39


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Hibiki 17 oh wow! That's a gem!


Remember when they were cheap as chips?? In Australia you could have gotten a bottle for AUD$140ish when they were in production.

I paid $50 for my bottle of Nikka 15YO from Japan


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

IIRC, there's a shop on my walk to work that advertises the Hibiki 17 for $699 and the Hibiki 21 for $1199. Ambitious.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

aliasfox said:


> Hibiki 17, Seiko Alpinist with Strapcode Bracelet
> View attachment 13863615


*HIBIKI!!!.....very good whisky IMHO. I also have a bottle. * |>


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Remember when they were cheap as chips?? In Australia you could have gotten a bottle for AUD$140ish when they were in production.
> 
> I paid $50 for my bottle of Nikka 15YO from Japan


Sadly I don't think I've ever seen that one. They just weren't common around here before they started getting popular and well, there was only short period where you could get reasonable prices on Japaneses whisky AND find any of them.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Sadly I don't think I've ever seen that one. They just weren't common around here before they started getting popular and well, there was only short period where you could get reasonable prices on Japaneses whisky AND find any of them.


We were lucky; we had Japanese whisky long before it took off (in 2008 from memory when Nikka won world whisky of the year - the first non-scottish one to do so) although it wasn't particularly popula. I remember getting a bottle of Yamazaki 12YO for $60 a number of years ago; back when no one thought it was cool


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Did a bit of repair.....wasn't going to drink but this thread inspired me to do a small pour of this 17 year old Nikka...not 60 bucks sadly.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> We were lucky; we had Japanese whisky long before it took off (in 2008 from memory when Nikka won world whisky of the year - the first non-scottish one to do so) although it wasn't particularly popula. I remember getting a bottle of Yamazaki 12YO for $60 a number of years ago; back when no one thought it was cool


I've seen the 12 and 18 but it was years ago. I think it was like 90 and 180, didn't know what I was seeing at the time. Oh well.


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

DustinS said:


> I've seen the 12 and 18 but it was years ago. I think it was like 90 and 180, didn't know what I was seeing at the time. Oh well.


It's still possible to find the Yamazaki 12 for about $120 - saw it for $115 yesterday, typically closer to $130-140, and I've seen it as high as about $200.

The Yamazaki 18 is nearly as hard to find as the Hibiki 17, and I don't think I've ever seen it much south of $500.

The good thing about Japanese whiskies going up in price so rapidly is that I've gotten to explore the world of scotches... though if I could get that under control, I'd probably have more money for watches...


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

aliasfox said:


> It's still possible to find the Yamazaki 12 for about $120 - saw it for $115 yesterday, typically closer to $130-140, and I've seen it as high as about $200.
> 
> The Yamazaki 18 is nearly as hard to find as the Hibiki 17, and I don't think I've ever seen it much south of $500.
> 
> The good thing about Japanese whiskies going up in price so rapidly is that I've gotten to explore the world of scotches... though if I could get that under control, I'd probably have more money for watches...


Interesting, i've never known anyone to start with Japaneses whisky. Normally it's bourbon or scotch...I'd almost be willing to guess even in asian markets that would have been the case historically. Very cool starting point.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

aliasfox said:


> It's still possible to find the Yamazaki 12 for about $120 - saw it for $115 yesterday, typically closer to $130-140, and I've seen it as high as about $200.
> 
> The Yamazaki 18 is nearly as hard to find as the Hibiki 17, and I don't think I've ever seen it much south of $500.
> 
> The good thing about Japanese whiskies going up in price so rapidly is that I've gotten to explore the world of scotches... though if I could get that under control, I'd probably have more money for watches...


When I first got into whisky properly I saw Yamazaki 18 for AUD$200 (in 2008). Back then I couldn't justify more than $100 a bottle.


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

DustinS said:


> Interesting, i've never known anyone to start with Japaneses whisky. Normally it's bourbon or scotch...I'd almost be willing to guess even in asian markets that would have been the case historically. Very cool starting point.


I had bourbons and ryes before, but nothing that made me go "wow, this is what I'm waiting for at the end of a day/week." They usually ended up in mixed drinks. It was only after we decided to go to a whisky tasting with maybe 20 or so producers that I discovered that Hibiki Harmony was tasty, smooth, and a reasonable price. Now that it's opened the door, I'm getting my feet wet with Highlands and Speysides, and slowly moving into Islay...


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

aliasfox said:


> I had bourbons and ryes before, but nothing that made me go "wow, this is what I'm waiting for at the end of a day/week." They usually ended up in mixed drinks. It was only after we decided to go to a whisky tasting with maybe 20 or so producers that I discovered that Hibiki Harmony was tasty, smooth, and a reasonable price. Now that it's opened the door, I'm getting my feet wet with Highlands and Speysides, and slowly moving into Islay...


Wait till you reach that point where speyside vs highlands or low lands or anything of that is meaningless  Even Islay...the peat is a choice not a requirement of the region


----------



## Vicc (Jul 30, 2010)

My two favorite things!


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

DustinS said:


> Wait till you reach that point where speyside vs highlands or low lands or anything of that is meaningless  Even Islay...the peat is a choice not a requirement of the region


I have noticed that Bunnahabhain and Laphroaig taste more different than an Oban vs a Glenfiddich, to my taste buds (and memory) at least...


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ephemeralinfinity (Apr 22, 2009)

A match made in heaven!


----------



## sk0eric (Oct 18, 2011)

My 54' Seamaster, Peterson Tankard and some Bourbon


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

aliasfox said:


> I have noticed that Bunnahabhain and Laphroaig taste more different than an Oban vs a Glenfiddich, to my taste buds (and memory) at least...


More and more distilleries don't try and create the "traditional" flavors of their region and with that, you don't get the same profiles. Heck I've got unpeated islay whisky at home. I will say I think they used some ex peated casks in the aging so there's a touch of salt but islay? I'd not be sure. Then there are independent bottles which I'm guessing mostly sell because they don't give off the distilleries desired flavor profile and so many so just outstanding, just not what the distillery wanted to sell. But by missing they also confuse the regional stuff.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> More and more distilleries don't try and create the "traditional" flavors of their region and with that, you don't get the same profiles. Heck I've got unpeated islay whisky at home. I will say I think they used some ex peated casks in the aging so there's a touch of salt but islay? I'd not be sure. Then there are independent bottles which I'm guessing mostly sell because they don't give off the distilleries desired flavor profile and so many so just outstanding, just not what the distillery wanted to sell. But by missing they also confuse the regional stuff.


Independs are my pick of what to buy. Usually much better flavour and a lot cheaper than official bottling.


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

Both were a birthday present and are highly recommended


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Independs are my pick of what to buy. Usually much better flavour and a lot cheaper than official bottling.


Tend to be higher proofs too which I like.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

sk0eric said:


> My 54' Seamaster, Peterson Tankard and some Bourbon


Nice Peterson!


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

sk0eric said:


> My 54' Seamaster, Peterson Tankard and some Bourbon


Nice Peterson! SORRY FOR DUPLICATE!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

The end of a great night with friends. Although the Ardmore legacy was decidedly only ok. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Mezzly said:


> The end of a great night with friends. Although the Ardmore legacy was decidedly only ok.


So a week before my 31st I bought an Ardmore 30 year. It was good but at a 400+ price, it was only a value due to fun of drinking a whisky my age. not a brand I've gone back too, but that was great whisky had the price and buy reason been different.


----------



## jamesmartin11 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mezzly said:


> The end of a great night with friends. Although the Ardmore legacy was decidedly only ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this looks like it.....I'm gon hav this with the boys


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)

Some very nice selections so far!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Oris Aquis Date


----------



## nglasi98 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Harking back to my negligible Irish ancestry. I am drinking this. Aged 12 years in first fill bourbon casks it aint bad but I do know the Irishman would have had to have source their whiskey and it tastes a lot like redbreast. Two thumbs up.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I was listening to a guy at a major bottle shop chain down here in aus. Give his whisky spiel to some customer. When he said if the whisky has a dark colour then it is a single malt. I bit my tongue. I don't want to be that guy. This one looks like white wine but I can assure you it's a single malt.


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

Posted this pic in the Doxa Forum, then realized my Old Fashioned Doxa Sub 600T Searambler Quartz also belongs here.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Had a great week. Went a tad wild today:










Stupid price on the Pendleton Directors 20 at $65 a bottle. Cleaned them out. Starting in on the lighter Irish tonight.


----------



## mygiftstop (Jan 14, 2019)

JLesinski said:


>


I can definitely get behind that Macallan 12-year-old. I can't make out the watch brand but I do like the colors.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Had a great week. Went a tad wild today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Pendelton 20 definitely gives of the air of oozing quality and being a real smooth humdinger, I am not very knowledgeable on the Canadian whisky but on reading about that release, it sounds right up my street. Enjoy in good health!

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Meanwhile, finally scored myself another bottle of the amber beauty that is The Arran 10yr. It can be bought online easily enough but very hard to find in retail. I tend to try support my brick and mortar stores, as if I use them they might and do bring in other things that are much harder to get even online, like bourbons!










An absolute joy as a straight sipper, I'm not much a fan of straight drinking normally, too timid a tongue I suppose aside from generally feeling many whiskies really really do open up with a splash but this is so smooth warm and easy going. a few feedbacks I have had that it's too underdeveloped for a ten year but I think it's just lighter than alot of more regular whisky drinkers enjoy or get use to with say Highland malts or other peaty Island types plus for £30 it's an absolute gem. When I see pedestrian imho commercial blends going for a good bit more it's a no brainer.

Anyway it's going to be hard to not open before it's Intended use as a goodbye and good luck celebration toast or two... for friends about to go travelling for a year. I'd say lucky sods but they worked bloody hard for the money to go so good on them.

Cheers.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Wetting my whistle for a trip I've just booked to Islay in the summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^ you’ve got some nice bourbons there!


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Opening up a bottle of Hibiki Harmony:


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Not whisky, but from Suntory nonetheless










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pais Alto (Mar 13, 2019)

Fun thread, I'm in!


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Cool thread, took this the other day.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

No pictures but whisky has been responsible for more than a few watches.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow, why didn't I going into this thread earlier. Loving all the whiskey and watch picture combos.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

incoming shipment...

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

My usual drinks at home are Oban 14, Lagavulin 16, Jura, variations of Maccallan, usually stay around the $60 budget. For my 40th, my best friend got me this special bottle. It is definitely the best one I have had and my favorite. Since the official release from Port Ellen would go much more expensive, this Signatory bottle probably would be considered a really good deal.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

For relaxing times, make it Suntory time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Buffalo trace and a pickle









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaythorne (Jul 25, 2017)

deleted double post


----------



## rhaythorne (Jul 25, 2017)

An old picture but, as I'm here.









Think I might have been slightly tipsy when I took this!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dak_la said:


> My usual drinks at home are Oban 14, Lagavulin 16, Jura, variations of Maccallan, usually stay around the $60 budget. For my 40th, my best friend got me this special bottle. It is definitely the best one I have had and my favorite. Since the official release from Port Ellen would go much more expensive, this Signatory bottle probably would be considered a really good deal.


Well happy birthday and independent bottling are my favourite styles of whisky. Usually more flavoursome than official bottlings and a hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Wow,,, I never thought WUS would make me want to drink ??


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well happy birthday and independent bottling are my favourite styles of whisky. Usually more flavoursome than official bottlings and a hell of a lot cheaper


Thanks Gunnar! Yup, I'm starting to learn about the wonderful world of independent bottling!


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

Pais Alto said:


> Fun thread, I'm in!
> View attachment 14116629


Opened a bottle of Kentucky Owl last night, its yummy


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


>


Great Shot


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> Work day is done. This seems like a good way to unwind and get ready for the holiday weekend.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Awesome selection


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

A worn-out Timex and an empty bottle of Jameson!


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Laphroaig and Hamilton.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Special bottling of whisky & special watch gifted by my special friend who served 17yrs with Special Air Service - and wore the watch or strapped it to webbing, for most of that time


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Dan Henry 1964 and a dram of Balvenie 12.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I love a drop of Balvenie, particularly the 14 yo Caribbean Cask.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Casual, afternoon drinks with Jaybe52 has started to escalate...always fun to have some whiskey and talk watches with the boys


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Starting off World Whisky Day nice and early:


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Enjoying the last of my Balblair


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautifully crisp photo!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautifully crisp photo!


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don’t really fit in with my family as I’m the only one who doesn’t like the amber nectar and I’m the only watch nut.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Breaking the rules with no watch but wanted to share a few bottles....


----------



## whyboddau (Feb 28, 2019)

Blue on blue


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

My trust (and scratched) 007 and a recent birthday gift


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Breaking the rules with no watch but wanted to share a few bottles....
> 
> View attachment 14168581


Your collection is one I want to see more of!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Asked and answered.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice! I’m liking this independents in there! Funnily enough there isn’t too much overlap between our collections although we have similar tastes in whisky!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice! I’m liking this independents in there! Funnily enough there isn’t too much overlap between our collections although we have similar tastes in whisky!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very nice! I'm liking this independents in there! Funnily enough there isn't too much overlap between our collections although we have similar tastes in whisky!


not a lot of independents on the shelves near me lately or I'd have more.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Asked and answered.


Very nice.

Has anyone ever suggested to you that you might have a teeny, tiny problem .


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> not a lot of independents on the shelves near me lately or I'd have more.


How many are in there - around 60-70??


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> not a lot of independents on the shelves near me lately or I'd have more.


How many are in there - around 60-70??


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> How many are in there - around 60-70??


That's about what I posted. I left out the boring cheap bourbons and some of the scotches that aren't really worth discussing. 15-20 bottles likely weren't shown. Though I just realized a Hakushu 12 that I had else where due to storage and likely not impressive to you 13 year Smooth Ambler Old Scout and some weird sourced 14 year bourbon were not shown. Those are kinda interesting ones (Hakushu is freaking great).


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Has anyone ever suggested to you that you might have a teeny, tiny problem .


It's a small collection. I know I need to grow it.


----------



## whyboddau (Feb 28, 2019)

Hibiki...so smooth


----------



## VaKyle (Apr 4, 2019)

From this weekend, here's my O&W on a NATO in front of a few, admittedly hard to make out, bottles of scotch. In frame but out of focus are a Dalmore 15, Lagavulin 16, Caol Ila 12, and an as yet unopened Glenkinchie.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Cheap watch, cheap scotch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> That's about what I posted. I left out the boring cheap bourbons and some of the scotches that aren't really worth discussing. 15-20 bottles likely weren't shown. Though I just realized a Hakushu 12 that I had else where due to storage and likely not impressive to you 13 year Smooth Ambler Old Scout and some weird sourced 14 year bourbon were not shown. Those are kinda interesting ones (Hakushu is freaking great).


Ha! Well I'm curious to know how much you got it for. I paid like $80 for my Hakushu 12YO; like about half of my whiskies it's sitting around unopened!


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Frosty









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mabbott29 (Dec 6, 2018)

What a beautiful sight...


----------



## whyboddau (Feb 28, 2019)

Wonderful Scotch. 10years older than my watch!!


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Something I really needed tonight









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ha! Well I'm curious to know how much you got it for. I paid like $80 for my Hakushu 12YO; like about half of my whiskies it's sitting around unopened!


99.99 I believe. i actually bought 2 bottles for others at that price. I'm pretty sure I'd have had to get 100 at 80, lol.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

briang583 said:


> Frosty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you tell me what watch that is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Could you tell me what watch that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a limited edition Steinhart "pan am" gmt.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Relaxing night









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Not a huge whiskey aficionado, but I do like this one.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Bambino & Bourbon


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

briang583 said:


> It's a limited edition Steinhart "pan am" gmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vey nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Baking wedding cookies...


----------



## Bronco909 (Mar 2, 2019)

all these pics are making me thirsty!


----------



## Blazersbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.
> 
> As promised here's an 'All In' photo - whiskies, bourbons and watches (there's 73 bottles):
> 
> ...


Can I have 5 of these with please? Glenfiddich inclusive. Thank you


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Distinctly Australian.









This whisky is so nice.* This is my first foray into Tasmanian whisky and I have not been disappointed. This bottle is going to vanish.

*It just has such a big flavoursome finish on it. While being as smooth as one would expect from a whisky aged for 15 years. It's delicious.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

eblackmo said:


> Distinctly Australian.
> 
> View attachment 14214329
> 
> ...


Coincidence! I picked one up last year too!

Interesting stuff. The Sullivan's Cove is a rare one from Tas, very similar to 18yr Yamasaki, and not too far off in price too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Blazersbill said:


> Can I have 5 of these with please? Glenfiddich inclusive. Thank you


Lol sure. There's a bottle of 12YO that I got like 18 years ago when I was first getting into whisky. I never got around to drinking it but am keeping it because it's the old,packaging.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Distinctly Australian.
> 
> View attachment 14214329
> 
> ...


Hellyer's Rd is an awesome whisky! Even the entry level one punches well above its weight!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


You tried any of the Jameson deconstructed?


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Trying something new this evening. Bob Dylan's Heaven's Door Straight Bourbon Whiskey.
It's like warm bread with caramel and honey butter spread. Very nice for $50.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Bob Dylan's Heaven's Door Straight Bourbon Whiskey... like warm bread with caramel and honey butter spread. Very nice for $50.


You got my interest here.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tasting a little tonight. In order of preference:

The Islay, the Japanese single malt and then tbe Speyside. Not a big Speyside fan I realize after tonight.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Tasting a little tonight. In order of preference:
> 
> The Islay, the Japanese single malt and then tbe Speyside. Not a big Speyside fan I realize after tonight.


You should always taste a Speyside *before* an Islay otherwise you can't really appreciate the subtler flavours of the Speyside.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> You should always taste a Speyside *before* an Islay otherwise you can't really appreciate the subtler flavours of the Speyside.


Hehe, is appreciating the subtler flavor different than tasting the subtler flavor? The reason I ask is I have this bottle, Glenlivet 18 and Aberlour 12 and they all just run flat dirty to my palate. Usually I don't taste, but we had a party tonight.

I can definitely taste the difference. If I keep at it maybe I will come around.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Hehe, is appreciating the subtler flavor different than tasting the subtler flavor? The reason I ask is I have this bottle, Glenlivet 18 and Aberlour 12 and they all just run flat dirty to my palate. Usually I don't taste, but we had a party tonight.
> 
> I can definitely taste the difference. If I keep at it maybe I will come around.


You may not like it at all but all three expressions of speyside that you've tried are 'not its best effort'.

Whilst I haven't tried the one you posted looking at the bottle it looks pretty meh. A 20YO sherry cask certainly doesn't look like that! The Glenfiddich 18YO and Arbelor 12 are all pretty lifeless whiskies.

Get a cask strength speyside and see if you like that. The arbelour a'budadh is a good starting point. Glenkeith (is a fantastic example of a typical speyside done right!

Bro of OoO


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You may not like it at all but all three expressions of speyside that you've tried are 'not its best effort'.
> 
> Whilst I haven't tried the one you posted looking at the bottle it looks pretty meh. A 20YO sherry cask certainly doesn't look like that! The Glenfiddich 18YO and Arbelor 12 are all pretty lifeless whiskies.
> 
> ...


I am all over it. Thanks for the recommend. Glenkeith is on my list now.


----------



## Clarifixer (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Little bourbon tasting tonight with my new Mido Patrimony


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

I was in Total Wine several months ago and Rebel Yell bourbon was highly rated. I laughed at the name and gave it a try. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You may not like it at all but all three expressions of speyside that you've tried are 'not its best effort'.
> 
> Whilst I haven't tried the one you posted looking at the bottle it looks pretty meh. A 20YO sherry cask certainly doesn't look like that! The Glenfiddich 18YO and Arbelor 12 are all pretty lifeless whiskies.
> 
> ...


Glenkeith was a no-go. May have to hit a big box liquor store. I will keep hunting. The only Speyside cask strength bottle was this.










I am surprised the Aberlour 12 is as bad as it is coming from the same folks. It will go great in a whiskey shake.

This A'bunadh has a very deep mouthfeel which makes all the difference in the world. Similar Speyside taste, just a lot deeper than what I was tasting before. I am going to go back and grab the rest of them.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

One of my sherry go to's


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> Glenkeith was a no-go. May have to hit a big box liquor store. I will keep hunting. The only Speyside cask strength bottle was this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They used to have a 12 y/o non chill filtered at 46%

It was miles above the standard 12. Wish they would bring that back.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Glenkeith was a no-go. May have to hit a big box liquor store. I will keep hunting. The only Speyside cask strength bottle was this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glen Keith could be difficult to find as it's done by independent bottlers usually!

Glad you liked A'bunadh. It's been a standard line that has been around for years so no rush to grab bottles as it will be around and because it's non aged statement, it's unlikely there will be a shortage.

It used to be my bang for buck whisky for a number of years. This replaces it as my pick for bang for buck go to whiskies:









Bro of OoO


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

This isn't truly a whiskey question, but does anyone know why wine doesn't hold the oak taste like whiskey? I assume it's just because of the types of liquid being put in the oak. Or maybe I just haven't had a really good whiskey.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

G1Ninja said:


> This isn't truly a whiskey question, but does anyone know why wine doesn't hold the oak taste like whiskey? I assume it's just because of the types of liquid being put in the oak. Or maybe I just haven't had a really good whiskey.


I think some definitely do.

Oak Monster


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm more of a beer guy, but this is good stuff...


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

New watch + new whiskey


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Wall clock at the Ardberg Embassy in Stockholm. Glad I saw it whilst sobet


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14215985


nice watch and pic!


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

G1Ninja said:


> This isn't truly a whiskey question, but does anyone know why wine doesn't hold the oak taste like whiskey? I assume it's just because of the types of liquid being put in the oak. Or maybe I just haven't had a really good whiskey.


Cuz it's 170 proof in the barrel as opposed to 12-13 percent at most. It leaches more of the chemicals out of the wood.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Shaping up to be a good night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Opened up a bottle of Johnnie Walker 18 last night. My expectations were low, but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

For relaxing times, make it Suntory time..


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is some dirty scotch.


----------



## Combat Jump (May 8, 2008)

Marathon 46mm SAR


----------



## Combat Jump (May 8, 2008)

My trusty Aqualand, next to the good stuff.


----------



## Combat Jump (May 8, 2008)

Breitling Emergency CoPilot... and a jar of shine.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is the best blended rum money can buy 20 year old Caroni (a silent still since 2000), 15 year old Guyanese and 12 year old Jamaican aged to perfection. When I drink it I get the initial smokiness of the Caroni followed by the fruity high ester count Jamaican, then the sweet molasses finish of the Demerara from Guyana. I was actually thinking if I had to market this rum how would I do it? Probably like this.

*For Men Who Drink*









*For Men Who Don't Mind Having Their Sexuality Questioned*









Seriously though if you get the opportunity you should buy a bottle of this Velier blend. It will change your world view.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^ bought from Nicks??


Bro of OoO


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had two long days on the road but finally arrive at the air bnb for the weekend. 
Anyways I though people here would appreciate a few of these photos from my travels. 

































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

You in Scotland Mez?


Bro of OoO


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I’m on Islay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> I'm on Islay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where all are you after.

If/When you're in Speyside check out the Whisky Castle. It's in Tomintol and is a small family owned shop with some awesome whisky!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where all are you after.
> 
> If/When you're in Speyside check out the Whisky Castle. It's in Tomintol and is a small family owned shop with some awesome whisky!!
> 
> Brother of OoO


We're only visiting Islay. I'm on the way home now so I'll post some photos when the internet improves. You'll have to forgive the quality of some of the photos, I sampled quite a few drams.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ bought from Nicks??
> 
> Bro of OoO


Indeed.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Mezzly said:


> We're only visiting Islay. I'm on the way home now so I'll post some photos when the internet improves. You'll have to forgive the quality of some of the photos,* I sampled quite a few drams.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah! Glad you are enjoying yourself. It sounds like a really nice holiday.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Lots and lots of photos:









































































































































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like you had a ball!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I see Scotland turned on it’s A Grade weather for you!


Brother of OoO


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Isn’t that the only weather Scotland has? We counted ourselves lucky it only rained on us a little. We had a great time though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Drinking the 10 but thought people would appreciate the single (bourbon) cask that I filled and wont be opening any time soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Drinking the 10 but thought people would appreciate the single (bourbon) cask that I filled and wont be opening any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's a cork closure make sure it's not stored flat. The alcohol content will destroy the cork. Keep it upright (in case you don't already know this).

Brother of OoO


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## dsantoe (Feb 2, 2019)

What a great thread. My contribution:

Dave


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

At the end of the day, a good refresment.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Buddy Shagmore (Jun 15, 2019)

Marloe Coniston Vulcan & High West Campfire Whiskey


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice additions Dustins!!

Collect or drink??


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice additions Dustins!!
> 
> Collect or drink??


I open all bottles the second I get home with them, even if I'm not going to drink them for months. Even backups. So I don't understand the question 

If you check the fill levels closely I think you'll see both have been sampled. All be it I am in no rush to finish either bottle or the absurdly high priced clynelish behind the linkwood. Though I will say I saved well in excess of 1,000 for retail on just those 3 bottles.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> I open all bottles the second I get home with them, even if I'm not going to drink them for months. Even backups. So I don't understand the question
> 
> If you check the fill levels closely I think you'll see both have been sampled. All be it I am in no rush to finish either bottle or the absurdly high priced clynelish behind the linkwood. Though I will say I saved well in excess of 1,000 for retail on just those 3 bottles.


I didn't notice the Clyendish. Well I saw it but can't see which one it is

Good that you do that! I keep mine unopened till time comes to drink them. There's a couple there that I'm unlikely to drink though because of what they've done financially or becuase it's just an old bottling and I'm not a fan of it (eg a Glenfiddich 12YO from 15. Years ago). Not worth anything now but chuck it aside indefinitely and see what it does. If nothing happens I still have the whisky


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I didn't notice the Clyendish. Well I saw it but can't see which one it is
> 
> Good that you do that! I keep mine unopened till time comes to drink them. There's a couple there that I'm unlikely to drink though because of what they've done financially or becuase it's just an old bottling and I'm not a fan of it (eg a Glenfiddich 12YO from 15. Years ago). Not worth anything now but chuck it aside indefinitely and see what it does. If nothing happens I still have the whisky


I find generally whisky does better opened so there's no reason to not go ahead and let it starting "breathing". And I just morally could never sell a bottle of whisky for more than I paid. A lot of more my expensive bottles end up being mostly given away in 2 oz samples once the bottle gets half way through anyway.

The Clyendlish was their reserve select 2015. Not real details on what's in there other than it's a blend of 4 vats and the youngest is 15 years. The retail was in excess of 900 here locally, but it went on clearance for just under 300. It's incredible.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

This ice cube was too cool!


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Not the best photo, but a decent combination. Autavia and an old fashioned featuring High West American Prairie Bourbon. Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Mackinlay's Scotch Limited more than 30 years old and ladies G Shock


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Me again. Longines 1945 and da' Michter's American Whiskey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Finished a bottle of Ardbeg 10 and keeping it Islay with this Caol Ila 12:


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

pop4 said:


> Finished a bottle of Ardbeg 10 and keeping it Islay with this Caol Ila 12:
> 
> View attachment 14387813


Nice IWC. Is that a Spitfire or the standard Pilot's Chrono? I can't tell from the photo whether the dial is black or grey.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice IWC. Is that a Spitfire or the standard Pilot's Chrono? I can't tell from the photo whether the dial is black or grey.


Just the bog standard Pilot's Chrono, ref 3777-01.


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the smaller bottles.... well, two, actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

My latest acquisitions, Small batch from Tasmania. Matured in American Oak and finished in Port French Oak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

KevL said:


>


This looks like a set on a x-rated movie shoot. Great looking watch with some fine whisky. Too much temptation.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Grimlock_1 said:


> This looks like a set on a x-rated movie shoot. Great looking watch with some fine whisky. Too much temptation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


That's some good stuff...Yamazaki, Hibiki, Nikka....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Like any other independent bottler of either rum or scotch I have found Signatory to be hit and miss. This is hit a highland at cask strength aged in ex bourbon casks and guess what? I can tell.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14414005
> View attachment 14414007
> 
> 
> Like any other independent bottler of either rum or scotch I have found Signatory to be hit and miss. This is hit a highland at cask strength aged in ex bourbon casks and guess what? I can tell.


You've been converted to nerd-level whisky fan!!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

Not a whiskey, just a simple and tastefull Ucranian (I think) brandy!


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

Not a whiskey, just a simple and tastefull Ucranian (I think) brandy!
View attachment 14453059


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I put my scotch aside for this most delicious rum 

url=https://postimages.org/]







[/url]


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Cheers fellow WUS'ers.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Loving the gold on my wrist and in my hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I typically enjoy Scotch whiskies of multiple regions, but am enjoying an Irish whiskey at the moment. My neighbor brought for me a bottle of Jameson Signature when he returned from Ireland. It's smooth and tasty. I'm usually "bored" by smooth whiskey (unless it's Scotch that has been smoothed out by decades in a cask), but this one tastes fantastic.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Stumbled upon this bottle of Nikka this past Thursday. Pretty darn good. Those rankings are pretty subjective in Whisky Advocate, but it is definitely a tasty Japanese whisky and one I'm glad I got around to trying.


----------



## wzm4114 (Sep 30, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what bracelet is this on your Explorer? I'm curious as to why you changed from the OEM..


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I did my best lol because I'm a "friend of Bill..." if you know what I mean 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Catching up on the rugby with my pre bind and a glass of cardhu gold. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

El-Duderino said:


> Stumbled upon this bottle of Nikka this past Thursday. Pretty darn good. Those rankings are pretty subjective in Whisky Advocate, but it is definitely a tasty Japanese whisky and one I'm glad I got around to trying.


That's a fantastic one. I can't find it in Washington State any more. Had to move on to their coffee grain and pure malt. I recommend buying more of that if you like it.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> That's a fantastic one. I can't find it in Washington State any more. Had to move on to their coffee grain and pure malt. I recommend buying more of that if you like it.


Had my fair share of this one. It was $50 one stage and I went crazy and bought half a dozen and stored it.

Anything from Nikka whisky is good. Even their entry $35 blended whisky taste better than any Johnny or Chivas.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> That's a fantastic one. I can't find it in Washington State any more. Had to move on to their coffee grain and pure malt. I recommend buying more of that if you like it.


I love Nikka's Coffey Malt whisky

Bro of OoO


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

Not a whiskey, just a exquisite taste of "bolinho de bacalhau" (codfish cake) and french fries in Popular Market, São Paulo/Brazil. And a vintage Seiko diver!


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

A TAG Formula 1 on a monkey´s shoulder.


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a simple man thus the watch and Eagle Rare.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

New cask strength single malt day.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

One of my all time favourite bourbons with one of my all time favourite watches.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Friedrichshafen Erbstück with a surprise present from my nephew who's just visited Japan


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

Hoping to crack this open later tonight.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Normally I am not a fan of whisky finished in wine barrels but this is superlative.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> Normally I am not a fan of whisky finished in wine barrels but this is superlative.
> 
> View attachment 14592733


Can't remember if you're a peated fan but their peated one is nice.

Bakery Hill Peated is also a very nice whisky

Bro of OoO


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Does stuff aged in whiskey casks count?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is my favourite budget light rum it still has the peachy/sweet finish peculiar to Trinidadian light rums as well as having a bit of bite.









I don't always drink whisky. If I did I would get bored.


----------



## eddiefirestone (Oct 14, 2019)

I think I will have a shot just to wake me up to start my day


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

eddiefirestone said:


> I think I will have a shot just to wake me up to start my day


I'm sure there is a meeting nearby that you could attend .


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

I posted this elsewhere before I knew this thread existed. My grandfather's Wittnauer along with a bottle of his favorite bourbon (Old Taylor BiB circa 1969):


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's a more recent libation and watch from last night:


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Is it peaty? Yes it is.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Rum. Yeah that's right. 









The Hampden tastes like a classic high ester count Jamaican rum (fruity) and the Foursquare is refined and.....finished in ex bourbon casks and it shows. It has a strong vanilla flavour.

I really enjoy whisky especially independent bottlings but there is also some high quality rum out there. These two bottles being an example. The Hampden is actually an independent bottling from Veliers which is an Italian bottler that bottles/sells some of the best blended (single or otherwise) and pure single rums on the market.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

It's rum from Barbados. Aged 12 years in ex Kentucky Bourbon casks and it is delicious.









It's funny but for me my appreciation of fine spirits started with rum in particular the Caroni, Enmore, Rockley and Uitvlugt distilleries. Then I discovered Hampden estate, Long Pond and Worthy Park. Then I moved onto scotch but nothing beats a high ester count Jamaican rum or a silent still in Trinidad. While I moved onto scotch for a little while. Rum is still my first love.


----------



## Kivis (Jul 25, 2018)

Since Ball Watch's roots are in the good ol' USA, it is only fitting that I should imbibe in some fine Old Forester, pure Kentucky Bourbon.










That's a Ball Engineer M Marvelight


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Some Angel's Envy with my Longines Master Collection Retrograde Moonphase from a few nights ago:


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

There`s an "e" too much in the header  Nothing better than a great Islay Whisky for me.


----------



## riggle (Dec 9, 2019)

Hopefully I can add my contribution to this thread later tonight!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

A few OK drams I've picked up lately.


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

Great collection. Hows the ardbeg traigh bhan? Should be similar in character to the uigeadail....but more mature.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> A few OK drams I've picked up lately.
> 
> View attachment 14692629
> 
> ...


How are compass box bottlings? I've never had one.

I haven't bought anything in a long, long time!

Bro of OoO


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

flametop said:


> Great collection. Hows the ardbeg traigh bhan? Should be similar in character to the uigeadail....but more mature.


This will sound bad but it's been forever sinec I bought Uige. The traigh bhan is very good whisky but it doesn't hold up to the twenty somethings they have done (those are expensive) nor does it hold up to most other whiskies in the 200-400 price range. So kinda take it as you will. Good whisky, I wish I had another bottle, but 300 is a lot for that one.



Gunnar_917 said:


> How are compass box bottlings? I've never had one.
> 
> I haven't bought anything in a long, long time!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Not Another Luxury Whisky is one of my favorite bottles of all time, hard to get now, but so darn good. The other one looks nice  The whisky is pretty average and a bit over priced.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

curious about your opinion of the Glengoyne 25yo after you get it open. Tried a dram of that last summer in Edinburgh and it nosed wonderfully, but fell surprisingly flat on the finish. Bartender said that he heard that comment frequently, which was ironic because the tasting notes in their menu said something about it having a long finish (so much for tasting notes).

Speaking of Ardbeg, I've got a couple of these stashed away, trying to decide if I should open one of them or just sell/trade them for something different.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

dwalby said:


> curious about your opinion of the Glengoyne 25yo after you get it open. Tried a dram of that last summer in Edinburgh and it nosed wonderfully, but fell surprisingly flat on the finish. Bartender said that he heard that comment frequently, which was ironic because the tasting notes in their menu said something about it having a long finish (so much for tasting notes).
> 
> Speaking of Ardbeg, I've got a couple of these stashed away, trying to decide if I should open one of them or just sell/trade them for something different.
> 
> View attachment 14695223


Holy mother of god! That looks glorious!

Glengoyne 25 is the best traditional sherry finished whisky I've ever had. First fill oloroso in european oak. honestly very few brands do anything like it. That said it's a bit of a one trick pony, it's just sherry and european oak spice. A good friend of mine and youtube whisky reviewer and I bought ours a few days apart and we were on the phone after he got his. He adamantly said it was better than MaCallan 25 which is a whisky he loves and he's a huge fan of the brand. I've not had the mac 25 but this stuff holds up pretty well. It isn't the best finish I've ever had...I think the oloroso sherry is too dry for the finish to last forever.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Holy mother of god! That looks glorious!
> 
> Glengoyne 25 is the best traditional sherry finished whisky I've ever had. First fill oloroso in european oak. honestly very few brands do anything like it. That said it's a bit of a one trick pony, it's just sherry and european oak spice. A good friend of mine and youtube whisky reviewer and I bought ours a few days apart and we were on the phone after he got his. He adamantly said it was better than MaCallan 25 which is a whisky he loves and he's a huge fan of the brand. I've not had the mac 25 but this stuff holds up pretty well. It isn't the best finish I've ever had...I think the oloroso sherry is too dry for the finish to last forever.


Interesting. How does it compare to Glendronach's stuff??

I think the oloroso and PX blends, when done right, are the perfect mix! I lean more towards the PX with the viscosity of engine oil

Brother of OoO


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

A cheeky pick up from Narita airport. Whiskey that is, not the watch!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. How does it compare to Glendronach's stuff??
> 
> I think the oloroso and PX blends, when done right, are the perfect mix! I lean more towards the PX with the viscosity of engine oil
> 
> Brother of OoO


It not surprisingly compares most with allardice which is in the current batch is 24 years old so not uprising as both are exclusive oloroso finishing too. I'm partial myself to Allardice vs Parliament which is good for my wallet as both are comically expensive in the states vs in UK or even canada (though I'm talking to a guy on a giant island where everything is expensive). I did however have a 26 year old single cask from Glendronach which likely blew this away but I had it at a tasting so it's hard for me to compare and those bottle here if not bought over seas are going for twice the price I paid for the glengoyne.

That said the 48% vs I believe 46% on the glendronach standard bottlings gives this one a much nicer mouth feel which pushes it over the top pretty noticeably for me.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Glengoyne 25 is the best traditional sherry finished whisky I've ever had. First fill oloroso in european oak. honestly very few brands do anything like it. That said it's a bit of a one trick pony, it's just sherry and european oak spice. A good friend of mine and youtube whisky reviewer and I bought ours a few days apart and we were on the phone after he got his. He adamantly said it was better than MaCallan 25 which is a whisky he loves and he's a huge fan of the brand. I've not had the mac 25 but this stuff holds up pretty well. It isn't the best finish I've ever had...I think the oloroso sherry is too dry for the finish to last forever.


Now you have me wondering if the bottle I sampled from had been sitting on the shelf too long and had lost something in the process. On the nose it was great, on the palate it was quite good, but there was no finish at all, which dropped it to meh status pretty quickly. If it had been as good as your claim about "it isn't the best finish I've ever had" I would have been more impressed, but the finish on my dram was pretty much non-existent. It was at one of the big whisky bars in Edinburgh on the Royal Mile, so I suspect they go through scotch fast enough that it isn't going to spend too much time on the shelf after being opened, but you never know. And I've kept bottles for at least a year or more in my own bar without any significant loss in taste, so I never considered that I might have received an "off pour", especially after I mentioned it to the bartender and he nodded in agreement.

I was drinking it along with A'bunadh and a 21yo Jura, and I liked it the least of the three, after expecting to like it best of the three. The Jura 21 was the surprise in the group, I didn't know what to expect and it was a really smooth and solid whisky, but its not heavily sherried if that's your thing. But at 11GBP for the dram, it was a very good value for the money.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

dwalby said:


> Now you have me wondering if the bottle I sampled from had been sitting on the shelf too long and had lost something in the process. On the nose it was great, on the palate it was quite good, but there was no finish at all, which dropped it to meh status pretty quickly. If it had been as good as your claim about "it isn't the best finish I've ever had" I would have been more impressed, but the finish on my dram was pretty much non-existent. It was at one of the big whisky bars in Edinburgh on the Royal Mile, so I suspect they go through scotch fast enough that it isn't going to spend too much time on the shelf after being opened, but you never know. And I've kept bottles for at least a year or more in my own bar without any significant loss in taste, so I never considered that I might have received an "off pour", especially after I mentioned it to the bartender and he nodded in agreement.
> 
> I was drinking it along with A'bunadh and a 21yo Jura, and I liked it the least of the three, after expecting to like it best of the three. The Jura 21 was the surprise in the group, I didn't know what to expect and it was a really smooth and solid whisky, but its not heavily sherried if that's your thing. But at 11GBP for the dram, it was a very good value for the money.


Well, each bottle can be a bit different that they put together. Maybe that batch just sucked...boy that would be a shame if they have quality control issues, but it isn't impossible. And sometimes depending on which dram of the night, what we ate, etc etc things can go differently. I just in general don't trust my impression of whisky at bars in general. I always go more modest on those pours and much more aggressive in what I gamble on to take home.


----------



## Tamadx (Dec 11, 2014)

Some tasting notes are a joke. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Lasanta and Chronoris, with a side of my usual drinker (John Barr) in the back.









I'm still not sure why my photos upload sideways from my computer. Sorry.


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

> Some tasting notes are a joke.


What issues do you have with tasting notes?


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> What issues do you have with tasting notes?


they're all so subjective that their value is questionable IMO. Its common to find reviewer #1 said "it just didn't have enough of X" and reviewer #2 said "it had way too much of X" for the same whisky. I also find that when you're drinking multiple whiskies at a time the sequence in which you taste them can affect your perception of all of them, unless you're really careful to totally cleanse your palate in between tastings. So, methodology plays a big part in it as well, and that's a variable that the reader has no control over, nor insight into how the review was performed.


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't know how I missed this thread, too much bourbon?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

DaveXS said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread, too much bourbon?
> View attachment 14699215


What year is this one from? Those old bottles of the 10 year back when it was 30 bucks were money but never knew they had a 15 year.

BTW it's not opened...did the bottle go bad or something? Stored in the heat?


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Last night; a couple of classics:


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

DustinS said:


> What year is this one from? Those old bottles of the 10 year back when it was 30 bucks were money but never knew they had a 15 year.
> 
> BTW it's not opened...did the bottle go bad or something? Stored in the heat?


The microcode is on the bottom and hard to read but I'm pretty sure this was bottled in 2003 making it pretty much 100% Stitzel Weller. This is a single barrel pick by Baltramo's. It's unopened because it's worth several times what the watch hanging on its neck is worth and I have plenty of tasty bourbon to drink. Bourbon doesn't go "bad" easily. It's said that light is the most likely thing to change the taste but I don't know if that's true or not. This has been in my wine cellar since I purchased it. It is as tasty today as it was when I got it.


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

Deleted. I'm not sure why some of my posts are showing up twice...


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

time&tide said:


> Last night; a couple of classics:
> 
> View attachment 14700021


Some of the new Wild Turkeys are delicious. They're getting back to putting out great juice.


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

Deleted, double post somehow.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> It not surprisingly compares most with allardice which is in the current batch is 24 years old so not uprising as both are exclusive oloroso finishing too. I'm partial myself to Allardice vs Parliament which is good for my wallet as both are comically expensive in the states vs in UK or even canada (though I'm talking to a guy on a giant island where everything is expensive). I did however have a 26 year old single cask from Glendronach which likely blew this away but I had it at a tasting so it's hard for me to compare and those bottle here if not bought over seas are going for twice the price I paid for the glengoyne.
> 
> That said the 48% vs I believe 46% on the glendronach standard bottlings gives this one a much nicer mouth feel which pushes it over the top pretty noticeably for me.


Interesting! Thats one of the fun brings about glendronach's current regular bottlings is the gap they had makes everything in their bottles a lot,older than it actually is!

Funnily enough Australia is actually good for whisky compared to the US. Cheapest I've bought. A bottle of Pariliament for is about $200 (AUD).

I opened my 12YO single,cask not that long ago and it is phenomenal! I need to get more of them but they sell very quickly when they're released!

Bro of OoO


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

DaveXS said:


> Some of the new Wild Turkeys are delicious. They're getting back to putting out great juice.


I've been looking to try Rare Breed, which I hear is good; alas since moving to Utah I've found my selection limited.


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

time&tide said:


> I've been looking to try Rare Breed, which I hear is good; alas since moving to Utah I've found my selection limited.


Utah has some interesting liquor laws, along with amazing natural beauty. Draft beer can not be over 4% ABV, but you can get beer of any strength in bottles and have as many bottles as you like. We spent some time there in 2018, I brought my own bourbon.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

dwalby said:


> they're all so subjective that their value is questionable IMO. Its common to find reviewer #1 said "it just didn't have enough of X" and reviewer #2 said "it had way too much of X" for the same whisky. I also find that when you're drinking multiple whiskies at a time the sequence in which you taste them can affect your perception of all of them, unless you're really careful to totally cleanse your palate in between tastings. So, methodology plays a big part in it as well, and that's a variable that the reader has no control over, nor insight into how the review was performed.


I always thought those "notes" were a bit of make stuff to make the product sound better. I've seen reviewers come up with some strange stuff for tasting notes. If you take orange juice it tastes like oranges. There are no notes. But a whiskey with hints or notes of orange peel.


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

DaveXS said:


> Utah has some interesting liquor laws, along with amazing natural beauty. Draft beer can not be over 4% ABV, but you can get beer of any strength in bottles and have as many bottles as you like. We spent some time there in 2018, I brought my own bourbon.


They actually did away with the 3.2% beer laws this year; breweries weren't going to produce it any longer as there were fewer than a handful of states that still had laws requiring it. Still have state run liquor stores with limited selection, but at least prices are good if you do find something or are able to get them to special order it for you.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some pickups from over the weekend...
nothing too crazy, but the allocated stuff is very difficult to come by in my neck of the woods...










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

my plan for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Must have had a wee bit too much, that's why the watch is upside down.


Mezzly said:


> my plan for the evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

The last of last spring's barrel picks have arrived.


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's my tasty tipple from last night:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

dwalby said:


> they're all so subjective that their value is questionable IMO. Its common to find reviewer #1 said "it just didn't have enough of X" and reviewer #2 said "it had way too much of X" for the same whisky. I also find that when you're drinking multiple whiskies at a time the sequence in which you taste them can affect your perception of all of them, unless you're really careful to totally cleanse your palate in between tastings. So, methodology plays a big part in it as well, and that's a variable that the reader has no control over, nor insight into how the review was performed.


I mean, a good taster will give you consistent flavors. I think generally speaking the tasting notes on a bottle or from a reputable reviewer will be good. Liking a whisky is different. I may not like one, but the notes generally are good imo. Now I guess I might be biased as i've been involved in some whisky reviews and tastings, as one of the tasters...of course never claiming myself an expert. I don't think tasting notes however are always so off. And I think I know enough to kinda make this claim.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

DaveXS said:


> The last of last spring's barrel picks have arrived.
> View attachment 14713655


Congrats, not the "real" weller full proof but store picks while WAY more common are supposed to be better. How are they?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> I mean, a good taster will give you consistent flavors. I think generally speaking the tasting notes on a bottle or from a reputable reviewer will be good. Liking a whisky is different. I may not like one, but the notes generally are good imo. Now I guess I might be biased as i've been involved in some whisky reviews and tastings, as one of the tasters...of course never claiming myself an expert. I don't think tasting notes however are always so off. And I think I know enough to kinda make this claim.


I'd have to agree with you on this. Tasting notes and whether you like it are very different things. For both whisky (and wine) most tasting notes are kinda spot on and when you read enough of the ones you like you'll also know which ones to take a punt on.

For me it's the dried fruits and chocolate on a tasting note tends to be a safe bet for whether or not I'll like it (in both whisky and wine).

Bro of OoO


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

DustinS said:


> Congrats, not the "real" weller full proof but store picks while WAY more common are supposed to be better. How are they?


I'm a little confused. What is not the "real" Weller Full Proof? And store picks are supposed to be better than what, private group picks? Regular off the shelf bottles?


----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

Mezzly said:


> my plan for the evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a sample bag of scotch? (Btw that's some darn good swill).

What subscription drops off high quality tastings like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> I mean, a good taster will give you consistent flavors. I think generally speaking the tasting notes on a bottle or from a reputable reviewer will be good. Liking a whisky is different. I may not like one, but the notes generally are good imo. Now I guess I might be biased as i've been involved in some whisky reviews and tastings, as one of the tasters...of course never claiming myself an expert. I don't think tasting notes however are always so off. And I think I know enough to kinda make this claim.


I didn't mean to imply that they're always unreliable, just that if you do a websearch on reviews for a particular dram you can often run into contradictions in the comments section. But I'm referring more to the average joe on the street type comments, not reviews by whisky experts. And, just because I'm looking now, I can't for the life of me find one of those highly contradictory whisky reviews I know I've read more than once over the years.

I often go to websites like the LA Whisky Society, who have pretty consistent reviews on a lot of whiskies, but many of their reviews have become dated over the years. Not sure how consistent the product in the bottle will be over say 10-15 years of production to be able to trust a review from one era to another, but I assume it wouldn't change all that much in most cases. And, even though there's thousands of whiskies reviewed on their site for the past 20 years, nothing for Glengoyne 25. When I looked elsewhere for reviews on it I did find a couple others who made comments like "maybe the bottle went flat" and had similar disappointing views of it like mine, but the majority of people loved it and did not mention the finish being an issue. So I'm going to have to give it a second chance one of these days.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

FHFinster said:


> Is that a sample bag of scotch?
> What subscription drops off high quality tastings like that?


yeah, I'm interested in that as well, never seen this offered anywhere before.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

It's peaty but it isn't Islay peaty which I guess is the point. Islay's signature is peat. Speyside's signature is not. I assume balvenie don't want to create just an Islay clone. It certainly is delicious. Anyway you look at it.


----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14731969


Absolutely stunning Dornbluth. Just wow. Elegant understatement defined.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14731969


A very classy combination.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

DaveXS said:


> I'm a little confused. What is not the "real" Weller Full Proof? And store picks are supposed to be better than what, private group picks? Regular off the shelf bottles?


Sorry late to respond. The store picks are generally more in demand and better, but it's not the standard which oddly with full proof is the harder one to get. I want to try it but I'd rather get the standard just to see the baseline (hearing they're all great).


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> It's peaty but it isn't Islay peaty which I guess is the point. Islay's signature is peat. Speyside's signature is not. I assume balvenie don't want to create just an Islay clone. It certainly is delicious. Anyway you look at it.


Last year's peat week 2003 was imo better, but that's one of my favorite annual drams. I think it has the punch of peat to hang with the big boys, especially those outside of the big 3 in islay. It also has that amazing balvinie malt which is so good.


----------



## bosko (Jan 26, 2019)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14731969
> 
> 
> It's peaty but it isn't Islay peaty which I guess is the point. Islay's signature is peat. Speyside's signature is not. I assume balvenie don't want to create just an Islay clone. It certainly is delicious. Anyway you look at it.


Fantastic choice on both accounts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Last year's peat week 2003 was imo better, but that's one of my favorite annual drams. I think it has the punch of peat to hang with the big boys, especially those outside of the big 3 in islay. It also has that amazing balvinie malt which is so good.


The Singatory cask strength Ledaigh's are probably my pick of peats butnoften hard to find!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

FHFinster said:


> Is that a sample bag of scotch? (Btw that's some darn good swill).
> 
> What subscription drops off high quality tastings like that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dwalby said:


> yeah, I'm interested in that as well, never seen this offered anywhere before.


It's my subscription from whisky-me.com. I get a 5cl pouch every month. By sending it that way they seem to be able to keep the cost down whilst still sending top quality whisky. Also I kind of like the novelty of getting it in a pouch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

Mezzly said:


> It's my subscription from whisky-me.com. I get a 5cl pouch every month. By sending it that way they seem to be able to keep the cost down whilst still sending top quality whisky. Also I kind of like the novelty of getting it in a pouch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately they don't ship to the states.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

FHFinster said:


> Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately they don't ship to the states.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah it seems like the laws around posting alcohol in the states make this sort of thing difficult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

A little hot toddy last night; great for nursing a soar throat on a cold winter night.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Little tipple with the Australian Tennis Open and the Glenmorangie Lasanta... bourbon cask aged and sherry cask finish


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Finishing up the last of a bottle of Johnnie Walker 18.


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

No watches in this sunday evening.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

After noon by the lake


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lek said:


> View attachment 14877113
> 
> No watches in this sunday evening.


No whisky either .


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Just wanted to put this here as I saw this at a boutique bottle shop.

I forgot to take a photo with my watch with it.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

you can't tell from the picture because the label is skewed to hide the age. It was distilled in 1940, but how many years was it in the barrel??

found it on Google, apparently its 35, bottled 1975. I thought that may be what it said in the fine print on the label, but zooming your image didn't help.

https://www.whiskyauctioneer.com/lot/55245/macallan-1940-fine-and-rare-35-year-old


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

dwalby said:


> you can't tell from the picture because the label is skewed to hide the age. It was distilled in 1940, but how many years was it in the barrel??
> 
> found it on Google, apparently its 35, bottled 1975. I thought that may be what it said in the fine print on the label, but zooming your image didn't help.
> 
> https://www.whiskyauctioneer.com/lot/55245/macallan-1940-fine-and-rare-35-year-old


Smoooooth....


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Btw it's $55,000 AUD and not rupees, so its in the vincinity of $37,000 USD. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Btw it's $55,000 AUD and not rupees, so its in the vincinity of $37,000 USD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Maybe it tastes like soda mixed with alcohol.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dimitar99099 (Feb 17, 2020)

monza06 said:


>


Very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

One good collection deserves another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

Can't take a photo as my wife might find out where my whiskey collection is hiding. She is clueless about watches except she told me not to buy her a watch unless it is a Rolex encrusted with diamonds. Whiskey is cheaper.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Btw it's $55,000 AUD and not rupees, so its in the vincinity of $37,000 USD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


It will be worth About $6 in a week

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> It will be worth About $6 in a week
> 
> Brother of OoO


A week?

Wouldn't last the evening at my place...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Enjoying the last American Spirit black that I brought back from the US with a nice French oak finished 15...

(back to vape again, can't stand Australia's garbage cigarettes and their prices...)

Cheers !


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

What are all the whiskies doing in the whiskey's thread?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

So any good Trinidadian rum is a) smoky and b) has a sweet peach finish. This one has both and at 70$ a bottle I cannot complain. It is no Kill Devil expression but it is not bad. If I was going to last out the apocalypse I would have a couple of these bottles in my survival go bag.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

eblackmo said:


> So any good Trinidadian rum is a) smoky and b) has a sweet peach finish. This one has both and at 70$ a bottle I cannot complain. It is no Kill Devil expression but it is not bad. If I was going to last out the apocalypse I would have a couple of these bottles in my survival go bag.
> 
> View attachment 14959517


Thanks for the tip !


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14980493


My guess is you'll like this one!

Bro of OoO


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Whenever someone mentions medicinal. I think of this bad boy.









I am happy that the Australian government thinks bottle shop employees are critical. If I cannot go out/leave the house other than for important tasks such as buying whisky. Then I want to be able to enjoy a tasty whisky.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> My guess is you'll like this one!
> 
> Bro of OoO


Your guess is correct Gunnar. It's delicious.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

the bottle is a gift from a friend. the watch is a gift to myself


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is one of my favourite bourbons. I have tried various mainly from Kentucky including Angel's Envy and Michters 10 year old single barrel. This one from New York has a really distinctive taste that sets it apart. Although it is expensive at ~55 AUD for a 350ml bottle I think it is worth it.


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> Whenever someone mentions medicinal. I think of this bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 14994287
> 
> ...


It's the same here in the UK. Sound thinking.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> This is one of my favourite bourbons. I have tried various mainly from Kentucky including Angel's Envy and Michters 10 year old single barrel. This one from New York has a really distinctive taste that sets it apart. Although it is expensive at ~55 AUD for a 350ml bottle I think it is worth it.
> 
> View attachment 15010939
> 
> View attachment 15010941


Try some more of the NY bourbons as they've all got a similar style (ie spicy) as against the sweeter style of Michter's

Willow Creek is nice as is King's County

Brother of OoO


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dr3wman (Mar 26, 2020)

A bit overhyped, but good at retail!


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Dr3wman said:


> A bit overhyped, but good at retail!
> 
> View attachment 15016975


this pic would look better if...


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Happy Easter lockdown. Through serendipity not design I was fortuitous enough to be gifted and gift myself at Christmas, New Year and Birthday a solid cabinet of the brown.

Drink and watch wear in good health! 









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

my wife broke out some chocolate-y toffee things so i found a whisky with which to pair them.


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

eblackmo said:


> This is one of my favourite bourbons. I have tried various mainly from Kentucky including Angel's Envy and Michters 10 year old single barrel. This one from New York has a really distinctive taste that sets it apart. Although it is expensive at ~55 AUD for a 350ml bottle I think it is worth it.
> 
> View attachment 15010939
> 
> View attachment 15010941


Baby Bourbon...The Pedophile Hunters may be watching!


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Scotch on a somber Saturday


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Another duplicate (can’t figure why!).


----------



## macharle (Jan 24, 2020)

zimv20ca said:


> my wife broke out some chocolate-y toffee things so i found a whisky with which to pair them.
> 
> View attachment 15031909


Wow that is certainly an interesting looking whiskey.... the Sub is nice, too.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

macharle said:


> Wow that is certainly an interesting looking whiskey.... the Sub is nice, too.


are you familiar w/ the Scotch Malt Whisky Society? my membership has lapsed but i still have some bottles.

https://www.smwsa.com


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

macharle said:


> Wow that is certainly an interesting looking whiskey.... the Sub is nice, too.


are you familiar w/ the Scotch Malt Whisky Society? my membership has lapsed but i still have some bottles.

https://www.smwsa.com


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Finishing this one off....


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

peterbright said:


> Baby Bourbon...The Pedophile Hunters may be watching!


OK. Dude that's a really weird post.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

zimv20ca said:


> my wife broke out some chocolate-y toffee things so i found a whisky with which to pair them.
> 
> View attachment 15031909


You get a like for the SMWS

Bro of OoO


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

One for the wife.








One for me.


----------



## dsweenz (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow! Have loved reading this thread. Our new site, which happens to have the same name as this thread, whiskeyandwatches.com just went live yesterday. We have whiskey and watch pairings, reviews, a how to section and would love to have y'all peruse the site. We are by no means experts on either, but love whiskey and watches and hope to help grow both hobbies.

Feel free to follow on twitter, instagram and facebook as well. Thanks for the support!

ds


----------



## dsweenz (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are some pics of our first pairings:







https://www.whiskeyandwatches.com/blog/ben-hogan-timex-tx-bourbon







https://www.whiskeyandwatches.com/blog/doxa-1200-jeffersons-ocean-review







https://www.whiskeyandwatches.com/blog/casio-sub-evan-williams-white-label


----------



## dsweenz (Mar 10, 2015)

https://www.whiskeyandwatches.com/ is our site. I have been a member since 2015, and really appreciate everyone checking our site out!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## dsweenz (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautiful! Johnnie Walker and Glashütte


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

dsweenz said:


> Beautiful! Johnnie Walker and Glashütte


Blue on blue. ;-)


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Have been wanting to try this one for a while


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15071767


Such a nice piece! I'm looking forward to trying this on...someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Decision, decisions. To open up a bottle of Suntory or Nikka??🤔


----------



## JH314 (Feb 18, 2013)

Buick said:


> Have been wanting to try this one for a while
> 
> View attachment 15099277


So good!

Suntory Toki is a nice Japanese option in the $40 range. I'm just about ready for another bottle...


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

To JH134: Toki was on special in my local supermarket yesterday, but I’d already splashed out on the Yamazaki. I’ll keep an eye out for it another time though. Love that Planet Ocean! Two good choices in one photo


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Buick said:


> Have been wanting to try this one for a while
> 
> View attachment 15099277


Hi Dave, your pic of the Yamazaki reminded me of trips with my better half to Kyoto...
( - though many of these are sake)


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

cybercat said:


> Hi Dave, your pic of the Yamazaki reminded me of trips with my better half to Kyoto...
> ( - though many of these are sake)
> 
> View attachment 15104571


What a great and evocative photo! I really enjoy sake - my missus can't bear the stuff. I've never been to Japan, but I've never known someone visit and not sing it's praises and want to return.


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Not an expensive bottle by any means, but from a local distillery right here in South Kingstown, RI.

Along with my Oris Aquis.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
View attachment 15125833


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15071767


Yes yes yes - great shot!


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Nothing too special but liking both tonight


----------



## Quenchntemper (Mar 20, 2019)

Nothing too crazy, Laphroig and a Doxa. Life is good.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

something a little different, a watch you don't often see on this forum, with a whisky you don't often see either, and the whisky cost more than the watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quenchntemper said:


> Nothing too crazy, Laphroig and a Doxa. Life is good.


Nice  so tell me how you like the new Doxa ? I have been tempted to get the blue or black version. I do own the 1200T pro and was questioning whether it'd make sense to add this one. Different enough ? 
How's the overall quality/finish ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Some Highland Park 12


----------



## Quenchntemper (Mar 20, 2019)

Jeep99dad I’m very, very happy with the Doxa Sub 200. The tall, curved crystal really gives it character, and the case angles and polished gap between the case and bezel really add interest and a little bling. Nice little “heft” to it, and super comfortable to wear with the short lugspan. The beads of rice is typical Doxa, very nicely finished and comfy. For me, the perfect “fun” watch. The markers are very well done and the dial is super clean, almost striking. As for the weak lume, doesn’t bother me in the least. Overall I’d say it has much more presence than most pics convey.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Enjoying a dram on this horrid Monday with my Explorer


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Last evening's Dewars 12 and 2264


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow! Two things I love. I can't believe I just saw this thread.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14980493


am I wrong to have noticed that mouse more than anything else? gamer? lol 90% sure I have the same one actually lol


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14886207
> 
> One good collection deserves another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when are you going to get an even ok whisky one


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The Singatory cask strength Ledaigh's are probably my pick of peats butnoften hard to find!
> 
> Brother of OoO


haven't been on here in a WHILE but I've got some whisky to post LOL...and I mean i have some WHISKY to post. I kinda wish I had some new watches but i've been a bit too focused on the good stuff


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> So when are you going to get an even ok whisky one


Hahahaha

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> haven't been on here in a WHILE but I've got some whisky to post LOL...and I mean i have some WHISKY to post. I kinda wish I had some new watches but i've been a bit too focused on the good stuff


Oh now I'm interested.

In terms of whiskies and their sub types you'd be my go to guy on here. We very much speak the same language 

I haven't actually gotten anything new recently but still have loads and loads of Reserves

Brother of OoO


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Adding to the recent Japanese whiskey posts...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh now I'm interested.
> 
> In terms of whiskies and their sub types you'd be my go to guy on here. We very much speak the same language
> 
> ...


Well this first one is all just for you.









And this is just some amazing whisky worthy of a bit of drooling for all. And yes that's a 2005 Talisker and that's a 2018 Springbank (one of the only one I know to be exclusively sherry cask finished).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

An Aussie theme...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Well this first one is all just for you.
> 
> View attachment 15180779
> 
> ...


Amazing! I love the independent bottling of
glenlivet. It's like the really come to life. Wish they'd be more playful with their major releases

Brother of OoO


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Amazing! I love the independent bottling of
> glenlivet. It's like the really come to life. Wish they'd be more playful with their major releases
> 
> Brother of OoO


None of those are actually from THE Glenlivet


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> None of those are actually from THE Glenlivet


I mean that generally as in I love independent Glenlivet bottlings.

The ones you have are blends right? I don't think I've ever had a blend like that

Brother of OoO


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Two great brands from Japan...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Two great brands from Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked up 2 of these recently as well! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

milgauss1349 said:


> Picked up 2 of these recently as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's liquid gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscarman (May 14, 2015)

No scotch, just Smirnoff. Cheers.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

double post fun


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I mean that generally as in I love independent Glenlivet bottlings.
> 
> The ones you have are blends right? I don't think I've ever had a blend like that
> 
> Brother of OoO


No blend. Glenlivet just basically means speyside, it has NOTHING to do with "The Glenlivet". Cadenhead just uses the full distillery names, something most distilleries no longer even do.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Debated getting this Laphproaig cask strength batch 011, but sampled it last night and it's up there with the very best I've ever had! Highly recommended.
*Apologies for the sideways photo - it's not that way on my computer and I can't work out why this happens sometimes, and not others


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

It's finally Friday. Longines 1945 and Bulleit Bourbon with a splash of walnut bitters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> No blend. Glenlivet just basically means speyside, it has NOTHING to do with "The Glenlivet". Cadenhead just uses the full distillery names, something most distilleries no longer even do.


Interesting, very interesting.

Brother of OoO


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Had to order these in but they arrived perfectly intact!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

milgauss1349 said:


> Had to order these in but they arrived perfectly intact!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice choice! I've loved the octave's I've had.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

DustinS said:


> Nice choice! I've loved the octave's I've had.


Same, as a brand worth rolling the dice on IMO. The Coopers Choice is another good brand that does uniquely finished malts

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pezperona (Apr 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Nice photo

Brother of OoO


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

comstar said:


> Adding to the recent Japanese whiskey posts...
> 
> View attachment 15169967


How's this vs the harmony?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just got this. I saw it at the liquor store and had to ask WHAT it even is! He spoke very highly of it, so here it is:















Has anyone tried this? It's 41 percent whiskey with a strong apple taste. Over ice (yes, I tried it) it is quite nice


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Two of Japan's finest


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great whisky, a bit overpriced...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

seek3r said:


> Such a great whisky, a bit overpriced...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Agree! I really like it too, enough to buy a second bottle, but the price is a bit steep.

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

First time trying this one, really nice actually, very smooth, a bit sweet


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Buick said:


> Debated getting this Laphproaig cask strength batch 011, but sampled it last night and it's up there with the very best I've ever had! Highly recommended.
> *Apologies for the sideways photo - it's not that way on my computer and I can't work out why this happens sometimes, and not others
> View attachment 15221005


It really is delicious. And surprisingly affordable for the quality you are getting. One of my go-to's for sure.

If you like that Laphroaig, I would also recommend Ardbeg Corryvreckan...I think it might be my favorite of any I've ever tried.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

iddaka said:


> Two of Japan's finest
> View attachment 15341273


That is one fantastic pairing right there. Cheers!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> It really is delicious. And surprisingly affordable for the quality you are getting. One of my go-to's for sure.
> 
> If you like that Laphroaig, I would also recommend Ardbeg Corryvreckan...I think it might be my favorite of any I've ever tried.


I like the Corryvreckan, but I'm more partial to the Uigedail. Have you tried it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Araziza said:


> I like the Corryvreckan, but I'm more partial to the Uigedail. Have you tried it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not tried that one yet. Had their 10 year and An Oa.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

So. I know what a sipping rum is. I know what a sipping Scotch is and now I know what sipping bourbon is.










No further comment.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Uh oh, almost gone. No wait, it's gone now.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Some Tomatin Highland smooooothness.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I haven't had a bourbon anything but neat for ages, but this 61.8% is stiffer than stiff! Put a couple of small ice chips to get it to open up make this sippable. Butter is the dominate flavor.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> I haven't had a bourbon anything but neat for ages, but this 61.8% is stiffer than stiff! Put a couple of small ice chips to get it to open up make this sippable. Butter is the dominate flavor.
> 
> View attachment 15362003


I love Woodford Reserve...but man, that is strong. 
Does it taste a lot different than the "normal one"?
BTW, I always have my drinks over ice.
--
That bottle of apple whiskey Bad Apfel (however you pronounce that )
already needs to be replaced...it's THAT good. Even my wife likes it!
Let me know if anyone tries it...or has tried it. 
(it's 40 percent, and a lot like Drambuie,
except the flavor is apples instead of honey).


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I love Woodford Reserve...but man, that is strong.
> Does it taste a lot different than the "normal one"?
> BTW, I always have my drinks over ice.
> --
> ...


Can't comment on a comparison since it's my first from the brand. I will tell you at some point though. Once it settled down a tad, it was tasty! Will be trying more from the brand at some point.


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> I haven't had a bourbon anything but neat for ages, but this 61.8% is stiffer than stiff! Put a couple of small ice chips to get it to open up make this sippable. Butter is the dominate flavor.
> 
> View attachment 15362003


That sounds amazing. It's been quite awhile since I've sipped anything that had a buttery dominant flavor.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Some Tomatin Highland smooooothness.
> View attachment 15358737


Nothing like whisky aged in ex bourbon barrels. Recently I have been drinking a blended Japanese whisky from Tottori finished in ex bourbon barrels.Tasty.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Simply delicious !


----------



## LTB_Timepieces (Jul 20, 2020)

I love these photos! Great idea and beautiful pictures. Appreciate the inspiration from everyone. However, can’t decide what I want to get more, the timepieces or some of the whiskeys I’m seeing. Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Simply delicious !


I love me some Edradour! I found the brand a couple months ago with their 10 year Straight From The Cask.

So rich and carmel-ly. I should try another variant.

Whats in the glencairn is a single malt from Oregon State USA. McCarthy's cask strength. They imported Scottish barley and somehow peated it. So tasty!


----------



## hrant (Jun 21, 2015)

Love the photos and the subjects. Had a stressful day and seeing these bottles makes the stress disappear............


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Today's haul:


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Initial impression: Meh. Not bad. Not great, but for $36, not bad I suppose. Don't think it'll be a regular In the rotation, I'd go for John Barr or red label before this again for a sub-$50 bottle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Another pleasant evening watching the sunset on Mount Rainier with a tasty Highland single malt.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Longines and Macallan 12.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I love Woodford Reserve...but man, that is strong.
> Does it taste a lot different than the "normal one"?
> BTW, I always have my drinks over ice.
> --
> ...


Unlike most brands that when they do higher proof offerings, they don't chill filter, and they use more "choice" barrels. Woodford doesn't do that at all with this one. So...yeah it's not worth the premium and I"ve got 2 in my closet.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Absolutely love this Whisky. Strong vanilla notes and it goes down smooth. I have to pace myself though because I'm running low. Luckily I've got a few others to drink too. It's the only whisky I've got that isn't a single malt from Islay









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

DustinS said:


> Unlike most brands that when they do higher proof offerings, they don't chill filter, and they use more "choice" barrels. Woodford doesn't do that at all with this one. So...yeah it's not worth the premium and I"ve got 2 in my closet.


@watchman600 I was able to do a side by side comparison with their straight bourbon. There is a more impactful flavor as to be expected. The main difference is that the higher proof has a much longer, oilier finish. It is a dramatic difference.

After several drams of both now, Woodford is definitely not for me. Will happily finish my bottle, but I am moving on from Woodford to something else. Michter's small batch is on my radar. There is place near with 10 year on the shelf right now for $55. I have heard good things.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> After several drams of both now, Woodford is definitely not for me. I will happily finish the bottles, but I am moving on from Woodford to something else. Michter's small batch is on my radar. There is place near with 10 year on the shelf right now for $55


Sounds good. Maybe see if the store near you has that Bad Aftel (HOWEVER it's pronounced!)
which is an apple flavored 41 percent whiskey, similar I suppose to Drambuie, 
except it has the taste of apples instead of honey. 
I've been sitting outside, sipping it over ice with my wife on the weekends...
and we both enjoy it very much.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> @watchman600 I was able to do a side by side comparison with their straight bourbon. There is a more impactful flavor as to be expected. The main difference is that the higher proof has a much longer, oilier finish. It is a dramatic difference.
> 
> After several drams of both now, Woodford is definitely not for me. Will happily finish my bottle, but I am moving on from Woodford to something else. Michter's small batch is on my radar. There is place near with 10 year on the shelf right now for $55. I have heard good things.


I'm not a big fan of michter's 10, but at 55, that's insane. Those are 100-200 retail all day most places.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Sounds good. Maybe see if the store near you has that Bad Aftel (HOWEVER it's pronounced!)
> which is an apple flavored 41 percent whiskey, similar I suppose to Drambuie,
> except it has the taste of apples instead of honey.
> I've been sitting outside, sipping it over ice with my wife on the weekends...
> and we both enjoy it very much.





DustinS said:


> I'm not a big fan of michter's 10, but at 55, that's insane. Those are 100-200 retail all day most places.


Wanna talk insane... This same place has great deals from time to time. I picked up a case of McKenna 10 BIB at $35 a bottle last year. It's selling on the low side around here for $90 a bottle now. It's one of those overhyped overpriced bottles, but every time I sip some of it I grin like an idiot. I'm hoping I can make that stuff stretch for several years.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Wanna talk insane... This same place has great deals from time to time. I picked up a case of McKenna 10 BIB at $35 a bottle last year. It's selling on the low side around here for $90 a bottle now. It's one of those overhyped overpriced bottles, but every time I sip some of it I grin like an idiot. I'm hoping I can make that stuff stretch for several years.


I mean the retail price was increased to about 50 and the demand is high. 90 for a 10 year old bourbon in this market isn't bad. I know people don't like paying more than they used to, but while I don't think it's great bourbon that's not really an insane price. Honestly selling a 10 year age stated bourbon in today's market for under 50 is/was insane. Heck heaven hill just put out their new 7 year bottle at 50 bucks, given that context 90 seems fair for mcKenna (well if they weren't known for inconsistent barrels).


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

DustinS said:


> I mean the retail price was increased to about 50 and the demand is high. 90 for a 10 year old bourbon in this market isn't bad. I know people don't like paying more than they used to, but while I don't think it's great bourbon that's not really an insane price. Honestly selling a 10 year age stated bourbon in today's market for under 50 is/was insane. Heck heaven hill just put out their new 7 year bottle at 50 bucks, given that context 90 seems fair for mcKenna (well if they weren't known for inconsistent barrels).


i'm definitely going to grab that Michter
at that price, but what should I be looking for? What do you think is an underrated bottle at the moment?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> i'm definitely going to grab that Michter
> at that price, but what should I be looking for? What do you think is an underrated bottle at the moment?


elijah craig barrel proof
Jack Daniels Barrel Proof Single Barrel
Old Forester 1910
Old Forester 1920

Those would be my first thoughts, clearly where you live might dictate what you can get. Some markets can get some bottles easier than others. Stagg Jr for example I know people who can get those easily, I can't get one without fairly massive work and networking.

Any knob creek store pick over 11 years old is another good one. While hit and miss their new 12 year is also very nice and somewhat available.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

DustinS said:


> elijah craig barrel proof
> Jack Daniels Barrel Proof Single Barrel
> Old Forester 1910
> Old Forester 1920
> ...


Prohibition 1920 is very good, I have an EJ small batch, but haven't seen a barrel proof. I'll keep my eyes peeled for some of the others that you mentioned.

Looking through some of my bottles, I had forgotten about this Clyde May's! Will bring out this bottle tonight.









That stuff is incredible.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Prohibition 1920 is very good, I have an EJ small batch, but haven't seen a barrel proof. I'll keep my eyes peeled for some of the others that you mentioned.
> 
> Looking through some of my bottles, I had forgotten about this Clyde May's! Will bring out this bottle tonight.
> That stuff is incredible.


For some reason I can't see any other bottle than that hibiki 21


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

DustinS said:


> For some reason I can't see any other bottle than that hibiki 21


yes... but the Clyde May's! Seriously good stuff.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Johnny Walker gold label was very good...and not TOO expensive.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> yes... but the Clyde May's! Seriously good stuff.


I found the 101 proof, their alabama bourbon ok. I liked their 10 CS, which was more of a light whisky decent. But yeah overall not a brand I'm big on. It's fine.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

El-Duderino said:


> It really is delicious. And surprisingly affordable for the quality you are getting. One of my go-to's for sure.
> 
> If you like that Laphroaig, I would also recommend Ardbeg Corryvreckan...I think it might be my favorite of any I've ever tried.


Try a Ledaig cask strength if you like those

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> So. I know what a sipping rum is. I know what a sipping Scotch is and now I know what sipping bourbon is.
> 
> View attachment 15357454
> 
> ...


Sipping bourbons are nice. I LOVE Michters but given your taste in rum and whiskies are I'd recommend the spicier style ones like Widow Jane and Kings County

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Unlike most brands that when they do higher proof offerings, they don't chill filter, and they use more "choice" barrels. Woodford doesn't do that at all with this one. So...yeah it's not worth the premium and I"ve got 2 in my closet.


Serious? That's kinda stupid. Sounds like a Johnny Walker move ;-)

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> @watchman600 I was able to do a side by side comparison with their straight bourbon. There is a more impactful flavor as to be expected. The main difference is that the higher proof has a much longer, oilier finish. It is a dramatic difference.
> 
> After several drams of both now, Woodford is definitely not for me. Will happily finish my bottle, but I am moving on from Woodford to something else. Michter's small batch is on my radar. There is place near with 10 year on the shelf right now for $55. I have heard good things.


Michters 10YO for $55??

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> I mean the retail price was increased to about 50 and the demand is high. 90 for a 10 year old bourbon in this market isn't bad. I know people don't like paying more than they used to, but while I don't think it's great bourbon that's not really an insane price. Honestly selling a 10 year age stated bourbon in today's market for under 50 is/was insane. Heck heaven hill just put out their new 7 year bottle at 50 bucks, given that context 90 seems fair for mcKenna (well if they weren't known for inconsistent barrels).


So has bourbon prices in the US crashed or increased?

Just the off the shelf ones, not the super rare and collectible ones

Brother of OoO


----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Serious? That's kinda stupid. Sounds like a Johnny Walker move ;-)
> 
> Brother of OoO


kinda depends I guess. If you want to know what a "batch proof" version tastes like, there you go. Why it costs 4-5x more...that's where the problem is. Then again this is woodford that won't even allow single barrel sales, when they do "picks" you pick from smaller batches.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> So has bourbon prices in the US crashed or increased?
> 
> Just the off the shelf ones, not the super rare and collectible ones
> 
> Brother of OoO


Prices just keep going up and up and up and up...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Prohibition 1920 is very good, I have an EJ small batch, but haven't seen a barrel proof. I'll keep my eyes peeled for some of the others that you mentioned.
> 
> Looking through some of my bottles, I had forgotten about this Clyde May's! Will bring out this bottle tonight.
> View attachment 15378807
> ...


Yep. Clyde May's is tasty.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I haven't had standard Woodford's so cannot comment but as a sipping bourbon (which is nothing exciting) the double oak is decent.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DustinS said:


> Prices just keep going up and up and up and up...


Yeah wow

Funny part is I found Michters 10YO to be cheaper in Australia than it was in the US the last time I was there

Brother of OoO


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Try a Ledaig cask strength if you like those
> 
> Brother of OoO


Funny that mention Ledaig. Not a brand I had heard of until last month. Although this one is not cask strength, it is delicious. I usually try to find higher abv bottles if possible, someone recommended this to me. It was already on my radar to find a higher proof version, and now for sure I will be looking.

So it turns out, they liquor store had the bottles in the wrong slot. I went back last night to pick up a bottle and this is what was supposed to be in that slot. This stuff is going to perfect for bourbon milkshakes, it is not pleasant as a sipper at all. Is the 10 year leagues better?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Big fan of Ledaig here. My introduction to it was via a SMWS cask strength bottling.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Funny that mention Ledaig. Not a brand I had heard of until last month. Although this one is not cask strength, it is delicious. I usually try to find higher abv bottles if possible, someone recommended this to me. It was already on my radar to find a higher proof version, and now for sure I will be looking.
> 
> So it turns out, they liquor store had the bottles in the wrong slot. I went back last night to pick up a bottle and this is what was supposed to be in that slot. This stuff is going to perfect for bourbon milkshakes, it is not pleasant as a sipper at all. Is the 10 year leagues better?
> 
> View attachment 15382202


Ledaig cask strength stuff tends to be bottled by independent bottlers so can be harder to find.

I think the 10YO is much better but I also like the regular one too. Michters is on the sweeter side of bourbons so if you're not into sweet bourbons then it may not be for you

Bro of OoO


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hibiki Harmony is the whisky JW Green Label wanted to be 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

monza06 said:


>


Edradour is some tasty dram. I would love to find this Straight From the Cask in a 700ml bottle. I feel bad taking more than a few sips of this.

















also one of my favorite whiskey cups made by a shop called Audball Clay.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

EDIT: OK. They are not kidding when they put "lingering peat smoke finish" on the ledaig label. It does not play well with others. Sure is smokey though.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Funny that mention Ledaig. Not a brand I had heard of until last month. Although this one is not cask strength, it is delicious. I usually try to find higher abv bottles if possible, someone recommended this to me. It was already on my radar to find a higher proof version, and now for sure I will be looking.
> 
> So it turns out, they liquor store had the bottles in the wrong slot. I went back last night to pick up a bottle and this is what was supposed to be in that slot. This stuff is going to perfect for bourbon milkshakes, it is not pleasant as a sipper at all.* Is the 10 year leagues better?*


Yeah it is and considerably more expensive around double the price of the small batch in Aus. I would describe the small batch as an acquired taste as far as sipping Bourbon goes.  I really like it but I also like drinking rum neat. ;-P The small batch has a much rawer flavour profile when compared to the single barrel.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

There is nothing like an authentic, unadulterated and extremely funky Jamaican bottled at cask strength. This particular distillery ferment the molasses prior to distillation to achieve the hogo fusion.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> There is nothing like an authentic, unadulterated and extremely funky Jamaican bottled at cask strength. This particular distillery ferment the molasses prior to distillation to achieve the hogo fusion.


Rare time I like the watch more than the bottle here. Love that tissot, it's just a hair too big imo....or maybe I'm just looking to avoid buying it. Either way it's a cool watch I want just because it's so different and reasonably priced.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoying a retirement gift from my brother in law. (The whiskey, not the watch. He doesn't like me THAT much)


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

copperjohn said:


> Enjoying a retirement gift from my brother in law. (The whiskey, not the watch. He doesn't like me THAT much)


Honestly, harder to get the GTS, and unlike the Pappy and other BTACs, it's worth it....than the rolex. At least for me I'd FAR rather get a good GTS than an explorer. I think he did well for you


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Going to finish this bottle of Eagle Rare while watching Yellowstone.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Finished it. Now this:


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P8121797 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

If whisky's allowed to join bourbon and other whiskey's party


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Went with a low cost, screw top bottle that I gotta tell ya... is not bad at all!

Its an Islay, so you know there is some peat. It's a blended, medium weight, peated distillate. Definitely on the young side, but extremely sippable. For an immature bottling at 46% ABV, very smooth.

Auchavan 8 Years


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Went with a low cost, screw top bottle that I gotta tell ya... is not bad at all!
> 
> Its an Islay, so you know there is some peat. It's a blended, medium weight, peated distillate. Definitely on the young side, but extremely sippable. For an immature bottling at 46% ABV, very smooth.
> 
> ...


Well the industry is moving toward a NAS releases.

Ardberg just released a 4 YO whisky

Brother of OoO


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ardberg just released a 4 YO whisky


If you are referring to Wee Beastie, it is a 5 yo.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well the industry is moving toward a NAS releases.
> 
> Ardberg just released a 4 YO whisky
> 
> Brother of OoO


I wonder if there's an age statement on this?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Id like a good whiskey


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't participate. I haven't had whiskey in my house for about 30 years. Got lots of beer & wine, though!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> If you are referring to Wee Beastie, it is a 5 yo.


Yeah that's the one

Brother of OoO


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yeah that's the one


I bought a bottle. It's really rather nice actually.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I bought a bottle. It's really rather nice actually.


Interesting. The only NAS prayed whilst I had some some form of Talisker. I like the 10 and LOVE the 18. This one was garbage and really needed more time in the cask to round it off a lot more

Brother of OoO


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

That time of the evening here in the great PacNW.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. The only NAS prayed whilst I had some some form of Talisker. I like the 10 and LOVE the 18. This one was garbage and really needed more time in the cask to round it off a lot more
> 
> Brother of OoO


It's probably not the last word in refinement but I liked it.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> Can't participate. I haven't had whiskey in my house for about 30 years. Got lots of beer & wine, though!


"Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker" - Ozzy.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Opening up a bottle of Lagavulin 16:


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

Submariner & Navitimer
and my favorite Glenfiddich 18 & 21 years
I recently received Springbank 18 years as a gift, but it is not my taste.
It supposed to taste like single malt, but somehow it tastes like blended whiskey


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

No watch but a trio of Ardbegs.


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> View attachment 15422396
> 
> 
> No watch but a trio of Ardbegs.


No alligator?? That's my fave

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

kritameth said:


> "Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker" - Ozzy.


I always heard it as "Wine is fine but *liquor* is quicker" 

Rhymes better too.


----------



## ItsMellMel (Aug 12, 2020)

I work in the hospitality industry in Vegas and for the first time a guest I was taking care of bought me a bottle!


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Blue and my current bottle.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting. The only NAS prayed whilst I had some some form of Talisker. I like the 10 and LOVE the 18. This one was garbage and really needed more time in the cask to round it off a lot more
> 
> Brother of OoO


Hell, I'm pretty sure Ardbeg Blaaaack was aged with someone wearing a wrist watch and counting the hours. I really struggle to believe it even got the 3 year legal requirement.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

tmvle5m said:


> Submariner & Navitimer
> and my favorite Glenfiddich 18 & 21 years
> I recently received Springbank 18 years as a gift, but it is not my taste.
> It supposed to taste like single malt, but somehow it tastes like blended whiskey


Nice springbank 18! I just found a dusty 2014, priced like it was 2014 the other day. Love those finds! It's honestly the only one of those that tastes like a proper single malt imo. But that is the difference in the actual premium scotches and the welll marketed one. There's a LOT more flavor in those springbanks. Took me a year with my first bottle, a 12, to really get my grips into what springbank does. A few years later and I have 5 grand worth of springbank laying around.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

tmvle5m said:


> I recently received Springbank 18 years as a gift, but it is not my taste.
> It supposed to taste like single malt, but somehow it tastes like blended whiskey


I bought a bottle a year or two ago when Costco finally dropped the price under $100 and thought I had scored a bargain. But, I didn't care for it at all. It surprised me how peaty it was, and I like peated whisky in general, just not that one. I think I know what you mean about it tasting like a blended whisky, it doesn't taste anywhere near as good as I'd expect for a high priced single malt, the local BevMo sells it for $240.

edited to remove exaggeration about it tasting like a cheap blended whisky, its not anywhere near that bad, but I still don't care for it. Dustin S. if you live in soCal I still have half of the bottle left if you want it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

dwalby said:


> I bought a bottle a year or two ago when Costco finally dropped the price under $100 and thought I had scored a bargain. But, I didn't care for it at all. It surprised me how peaty it was, and I like peated whisky in general, just not that one. I think I know what you mean about it tasting like a blended whisky, it tastes like a cheap blended whisky to me too.


Honestly, it might be the best whiskey for someone, but it's definitely not for me. I also like whiskey, so I've tried many types of whiskey (I'm not an expert), but it definitely smells like cheap blended whiskey as you say. It tastes a bit like Shieldaig. Or maybe I need some more experience to discuss about the whiskey.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Must be that time of the day....

Admiral Rodney. Officers Releases No.1 Limited Edition.










And from the other night....


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

DustinS said:


> Nice springbank 18! I just found a dusty 2014, priced like it was 2014 the other day. Love those finds! It's honestly the only one of those that tastes like a proper single malt imo. But that is the difference in the actual premium scotches and the welll marketed one. There's a LOT more flavor in those springbanks. Took me a year with my first bottle, a 12, to really get my grips into what springbank does. A few years later and I have 5 grand worth of springbank laying around.


I should leave it for a little and drink it. Certainly, the price is premium, but it doesn't seem like a premium whiskey taste. However, it was a gift from a very close friend, so I should drink it to the end. What year Springbank is your favorite?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ItsMellMel said:


> I work in the hospitality industry in Vegas and for the first time a guest I was taking care of bought me a bottle!
> View attachment 15426108


That's quite a bottle! What did you do for him?
(nice watch too  )


----------



## ItsMellMel (Aug 12, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> That's quite a bottle! What did you do for him?
> (nice watch too  )


Nothing too crazy! I was his server assistant for the day, so I just made sure he was all good to go on his drinks and food. It was a relax day so I spent a lot of the time kicking it with him and just chatting. At the end he told me to get a bottle of whatever I would like and not to worry about the price tag.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

tmvle5m said:


> I should leave it for a little and drink it. Certainly, the price is premium, but it doesn't seem like a premium whiskey taste. However, it was a gift from a very close friend, so I should drink it to the end. What year Springbank is your favorite?


I mean...I have a single cask 19 year "fresh sherry" that I think is my favorite, about 300 retail and now 400-500 secondary for them. The 25's are great but 650-800 price range. Love the 21 but some are WAY better than others in that 400ish range (300-500 but it's weird with UK pricing and US pricing and just how hard all these are to get at the lower end). The 12 cast strength offerings, there are a few so so bottles, but some of those are amazing.

Now even the year of your springbank 18 could drastically change how good it is, springbank is premium stuff, they're inconsistent as hell. It's like a hand made watch, extreme effort for quality but it's not machine made and as a result you see differences each batch. And they love going out there with their batches and a true artist would do, and whisky is art.

I mean again, you're talking about an ADVANCED whisky. I doubt 5% of whisky drinkers would get springbank. It's not for most people, but if you're digging whisky, any whisky and you keep trying new stuff and finding new flavors you like. You'll eventually become a fan or you'll REALLY know why you aren't. That's a bottle to keep around and go back to every 3-4 months as you expand you whisky collection or ever year if you're not trying a lot of new stuff. You might not eventually love it, but there's ZERO chance you'd compare it to a blend (as I assume you think blends are worse than single malts, which is also completely wrong as there are many blends that just made better whisky better, see compass box, and yes a blend can and SHOULD be better than a single malt, you get to BLEND great single malts to make it better after all).

Anyway I've been drinking tonight but if I said any of that poorly, just hoping you get to keep exploring the amazing hobby of whisky and you get to enjoy better stuff. You're already drinking decent stuff and spending good money on it. I hope you start to find the more special and impressive stuff. This is a hobby I just love so much and have a passion for. And springbank is to me the best distillery in the world, period.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

DustinS said:


> I mean...I have a single cask 19 year "fresh sherry" that I think is my favorite, about 300 retail and now 400-500 secondary for them. The 25's are great but 650-800 price range. Love the 21 but some are WAY better than others in that 400ish range (300-500 but it's weird with UK pricing and US pricing and just how hard all these are to get at the lower end). The 12 cast strength offerings, there are a few so so bottles, but some of those are amazing.
> 
> Now even the year of your springbank 18 could drastically change how good it is, springbank is premium stuff, they're inconsistent as hell. It's like a hand made watch, extreme effort for quality but it's not machine made and as a result you see differences each batch. And they love going out there with their batches and a true artist would do, and whisky is art.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! There's only one thing I want to correct, but I don't think single malt is better than blended. I just like single malts, which taste less complex than blended. I think the clean taste? is my thing. Anyway, I'm still way way far short of being a whiskey expert, but I'm just a beginner who always chooses whiskey when I drink. If more whiskey experiences are accumulated, like your advice, I wonder if the day I also like Blended will come. Of course, it would be better to reduce drinking as much as possible!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This not a bad drop but compared to the Admiral (aged 13 years in *ex-bourbon casks *then 9 months in ex-port casks. While being Coffey distilled) it's a bit bland even at cask strength. The foursquare is a blend of column and pot still aged for 14 years in *ex-bourbon* casks which makes a very dark Caribbean rum a little too sweet.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

tmvle5m said:


> Thanks for the advice! There's only one thing I want to correct, but I don't think single malt is better than blended. I just like single malts, which taste less complex than blended. I think the clean taste? is my thing. Anyway, I'm still way way far short of being a whiskey expert, but I'm just a beginner who always chooses whiskey when I drink. If more whiskey experiences are accumulated, like your advice, I wonder if the day I also like Blended will come. Of course, it would be better to reduce drinking as much as possible!


Reducing drinking? That's crazy talk!

Ah "clean", that's more of a speyside regional thing than a single malt thing. And even then that's over simplified. "Dirty" is one of the things that really makes certain single malts popular and highly desired. Creagalliei intentionally leaves sulfur flavors on their whiskies, the campbeltown region (springbank) is known for their distinct "funk", islay with their heavy earthy peat, Deanston without a doubt is a dirty whisky, even the cleaner distilleries like Glendronach the geeks love their older distillate which has more "character" if you will.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Totally agree with your post @DustinS and have a couple of comments

Be warned you'll sink a lot of money in drinking whisky doing this. Don't believe me? See my pic on page 1 of this thread and that was taken a few years ago; there's been more additions than subtractions from that photo


DustinS said:


> I mean again, you're talking about an ADVANCED whisky. I doubt 5% of whisky drinkers would get springbank. It's not for most people, but if you're digging whisky, any whisky and you keep trying new stuff and finding new flavors you like. You'll eventually become a fan or you'll REALLY know why you aren't. That's a bottle to keep around and go back to every 3-4 months as you expand you whisky collection or ever year if you're not trying a lot of new stuff.


To anyone who bags out a blend read this:


DustinS said:


> Ithere are many blends that just made better whisky better, see compass box, and yes a blend can and SHOULD be better than a single malt, you get to BLEND great single malts to make it better after all).


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Exceptional quality workman like watch and bourbon. Awesome pair!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a fun one. On Reddit, there is a hobbyist who somehow gets rare and under the radar casks bottled for the enthusiasts over at /r/scotch.

This one is a deep, sweet peated highland single malt. It is sticky and has legs for days in the glencairn. Very tasty!

He is working on a 14 year Benriach single cask, px maturation right now.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Omega Seamaster Spectre + Johnny Walker Double Black (in a Glenmorangie glass ) + Netflix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaMaster14 said:


> Omega Seamaster Spectre + Johnny Walker Double Black (in a Glenmorangie glass ) + Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those Glennorangie glasses.

Brother of OoO


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I love those Glennorangie glasses.
> 
> Brother of OoO


Definitely classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15433831


 Old Forester, one of the brands from my high school days.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Old Fashioned and Orient Star Sport Diver on vacation.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I love those Glennorangie glasses.
> 
> Brother of OoO


me too :


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I always find myself gravitating back towards the house of Angostura. I like to consider my self to be a rum enthusiast. Despite that I always find my way back to this ~70$ a bottle offering. It is not in anyway perfect. It lacks a significant amount of smokiness that I associate with Trinidadian rum but the sweet peach finish is spot on.


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, now this is a thread to which I can subscribe!

Later, I'll get a shot of something beside my current tipple:









SKX009 with equally robust whiskey.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh boy, too much smoke in the air here so I am going with a non-peated blessing.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Oh boy, too much smoke in the air here so I am going with a non-peated blessing.
> 
> View attachment 15445401


That is a very good drop. Used to be my favourite before I found the sherry monsters

Brother of OoO


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Vero Watch. Burnside whiskey. Both made in Portland


----------



## urtenmurtel (Mar 8, 2013)

Went shopping on the weekend! Some basic (but pretty great) whiskey and a not so basic watch 😀


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

A Manhattan...


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Western Australian single Barrel Bourbon. 100% WA made. Not bad at all.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Dramming a local, Oregon distilled single barrel. Bright and deep. Again with a cask strength pull at 62.5%. No burn though.

Wilson throwing passed the line of scrimmage, sadly. Lots of backing up in this game.

deauville, whiskey, football. Happy Sunday night!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Trying a 13 year Linkwood. This picked distillation started in bourbon hogshead and ended up in a sherry butt. Thick, sweet sherry bomb.


----------



## newtowatches_chicago (Sep 4, 2020)

Truly a Brit in Chicago... Oxfordshire's Marloe Haskell with an old fashioned made with Chicago-land's Few bourbon.


----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

William Larue Weller bourbon. This was a special one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Trying a 13 year Linkwood. This picked distillation started in bourbon hogshead and ended up in a sherry butt. Thick, sweet sherry bomb.
> 
> View attachment 15462346


Nice work!

Brother of OoO


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Trying a 13 year Linkwood. This picked distillation started in bourbon hogshead and ended up in a sherry butt. Thick, sweet sherry bomb.
> 
> View attachment 15462346


How did you fit that Oris down the bottleneck ?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> How did you fit that Oris down the bottleneck ?


Let me tell you... trying to get the springbar back on at that angle was tricky! Let's just say I am leaving it.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Trying something new tonight...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

There is a bottle shop about 2 blocks from my house and I have never been there before. I thought I would check them out today. They have some interesting brands on the shelf. It was unexpected.










They also had pappy on the shelf. Which in Australia at least is super rare. Just the nose on it......


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

The Dalmore 15 and Orient Bambino


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

Not the greatest angles but both great


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

Okay I may spam this thread cuz I love me some watches and whiskey. Here's my Helson hiding behind a Basel Hayden's


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

And here's my Triumph as I Triumphantly finished a bottle of Johnnie


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

Okay last one. Smokin a brisket with my skx and a glass of Lagavulin 🥃 
Damn I miss that jubilee comfort


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Angel's Envy. It's a large pull because I'm finishing the bottle whilst watching "Warrior"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Michter's and scurfa


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is one of my all time favourite funky Wedderburn style Jamaicans. It has been difficult to source lately (it was bottled in 2011) but guess what? The bottlo two blocks from my place. Which I haven't vistied until this weekend. Had it on the shelf. I think they have just found themselves a loyal customer.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> Angel's Envy. It's a large pull because I'm finishing the bottle whilst watching "Warrior"
> 
> View attachment 15480970


Gorgeous ice... I tend to do long pulls myself anyways- great pairing with the Sub!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

This was from a couple of weeks ago. It was the night before my twins were born.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

Loving this topic! Great pics!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Starbucks Holiday Blend as made by the Keurig.


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Decided to do a whiskey/scotch tasting:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's a bourbon Sunday. Prepping for a Seahawks game.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15489799


That's good stuff


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> It's a bourbon Sunday. Prepping for a Seahawks game.
> 
> View attachment 15495008


I've never had that one. How is it ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've never had that one. How is it ?


This is pretty full bodied, heavy caramels. I prefer long a finish and this is a medium finish. I guess what happens in the mouth is worth it though, because it feels like it should have a much longer finish. Nearly 60% ABV and not too spicy for that proof.

It was on sale so I thought I'd take a stab at an age stated bourbon. I'm a sucker for high proof though. I'll have it again several days from now and see what I think. So far, not bad.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Nearly 60% ABV and not too spicy for that proof.


the bottle claims 49.5%, not even close to 60%.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> This is pretty full bodied, heavy caramels. I prefer long a finish and this is a medium finish. I guess what happens in the mouth is worth it though, because it feels like it should have a much longer finish. Nearly 60% ABV and not too spicy for that proof.
> 
> It was on sale so I thought I'd take a stab at an age stated bourbon. I'm a sucker for high proof though. I'll have it again several days from now and see what I think. So far, not bad.


Thank you for your reply. 
I had this last night and quite liked it. Also some caramel notes to it and 55% abv but not overpowering.










Earlier before dinner I made a boulevardier with Old Forester 100. 
Now post dinner I'm gonna go a Michter Rye


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

dwalby said:


> the bottle claims 49.5%, not even close to 60%.


ya typo... I meant 50%


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a very sweet 14 year Clynelish. Tasty fruitiness. Reminds me of Caol Ila 15, but a bit sweeter.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

Best topic out there! Loving it!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15497235


You are making me want to give rum a try.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rum is my second choice after scotch:


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Newly acquired Islay Single Malt, and my good ole Prometheus Poseidon.



















I like the slightly modified warning on the backside of the bottle..


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

And here is Nyango Star (he is an apple that has been inhabited by the spirit of a dead cat) to explain the baffling/Japanese flavour profile!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> You are making me want to give rum a try.


Come to the dark side.......


----------



## Bktaper (Oct 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Bookers tonight.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> Okay last one. Smokin a brisket with my skx and a glass of Lagavulin 🥃
> Damn I miss that jubilee comfort
> View attachment 15480688


plus one on the skx. Plus 16 on the lagavulin


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

nice.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow. According to my naive palate (I am not going to claim I taste chocolate notes, cigar smoke and a leather jacket) this is what Woodfords and Jeffersons want to be. It is a superlative sipping bourbon. It is far superior to Angel's Envy and Michter's 10 year old single barrel. At least IMHO.


----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

The 5 digit 'dweller and "no name" friend


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Bought the watch as a gift to myself. And received the booze as a gift from a buddy.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Bought the watch as a gift to myself. And received the booze as a gift from a buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good friend. That's a scotch to be enjoyed with your buddy. Don't be surprised when you finish the bottle in one sitting.


----------



## Farbey80 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My first bottle of Arran and it won't be my last


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tristis (Apr 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

You can barely see the watch... but it's still a good picture


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pwnzor said:


> You can barely see the watch... but it's still a good picture
> View attachment 15550785


I do love this shot


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> I do love this shot


We were drinking some of this as well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pwnzor said:


> We were drinking some of this as well
> View attachment 15550787


I do like High West


----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just a dial


Those coasters are awesome. Whered you get them


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

mgreen089 said:


> Those coasters are awesome. Whered you get them


Stickermule makes coasters like that...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mgreen089 said:


> Those coasters are awesome. Whered you get them


One of my friends had them made and sells them align with other stuff On His site. 
I bought an old Tudor ad from him and he gave me a couple. He makes cuff links from old movements.









@passion4watches | Linktree


Linktree. Make your link do more.




linktr.ee


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)

SKX and Very Old Barton 🔥


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

A tasty Cuban. Could be the world's most dangerous bottle shape for a tasty spirit ever. I am loving the old school pirate rum closure. Yaaarrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Missed a few days so posting them as of


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15564380
> 
> 
> A tasty Cuban. Could be the world's most dangerous bottle shape for a tasty spirit ever. I am loving the old school pirate rum closure. Yaaarrrrrrrr


Must be the effect, the watch is upside down.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Bittersweet evening. Chilling with wife, getting ready to play Catan with the niece and nephews. Finishing this last nip of a tasty bottle.

Also, picked up this handmade gem:


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

I was in Southern Indiana a few weeks ago visiting my in-laws (11 hours drive from Philadelphia, we aren't getting on planes yet) and we visited Louisville KY for the day. The distillery stores were open and we picked this up. Sold exclusively in their store, so a bit of a rarity. The Longines ain't bad, either!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Something you don't see very often, Port Dundas 14yr at 46%, only 300 bottles made :


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Bittersweet evening. Chilling with wife, getting ready to play Catan with the niece and nephews. Finishing this last nip of a tasty bottle.
> 
> Also, picked up this handmade gem:


Nice watch with a refined scotch enjoy.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Must be the effect, the watch is upside down.


;-)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Peaty death everywhere!


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

My latest tipple


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

My latest purchase


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Arrived today. 20% rye, 93.6 Proof. Darn tasty blend.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Ted99999 said:


> My latest purchase
> View attachment 15575443


 Another watch upside down and the bottle isn't opened yet.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothing fancy... Bulleit bourbon


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Well the bottle is certainly open now. And is my watch upside down ?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tristis (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Looks like you got yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Some Japanese sweets


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

port casks ftw! Tried and true single malt. Tried and true games with the family.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am tasting notes of apple fritter donuts. Sadly, dipping my donuts in coffee (grain whisky) did not taste so good.

Also found something fun at my little honey hole.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Haven't worn this for a while so just wound it and hoping it will last the night.
I'm hoping the whisky won't...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Local whiskey and super good


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> port casks ftw! Tried and true single malt. Tried and true games with the family.
> 
> View attachment 15585566


You tried the Balvenie Portwood? Seriously good if you like your port finishes. I used to love Port casks till I found the PX sherry ones


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You tried the Balvenie Portwood? Seriously good if you like your port finishes. I used to love Port casks till I found the PX sherry ones


Ya, I finished a Portwood a week or so ago. It was bittersweet. Hated to finish it, but I had so many open bottles and I am trying to go through them.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You tried the Balvenie Portwood? Seriously good if you like your port finishes. I used to love Port casks till I found the PX sherry ones


A few years ago, I was learning about Speyside and tried an Abelour 12. Made a post about how the taste was not my cuppa, and told everyone that I didn't think Speyside style wasn't for me. I can't remember if it was you or @eblackmo or someone that told me to try their A'bunadh, because the 12 wasn't their best effort. Anyway, Speyside is definitely for me after I found this sherried whisky. I don't know if they use PX or some other Spanish oak, but this Tamdhu batch strength is so tasty. Basically, if you like black licorice and a loooooong finish, this is worth a try.

Also, because of the black licorice, I drink it out of a black porcelain cup I picked up near Hagi Japan a couple of years ago.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

@Watchbreath you have a favorite dram?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> @Watchbreath you have a favorite dram?


Still searching, 'Kilbrin' Single Malt Irish 10, is todays.  Bushmills Single Malt 16 is still at the top so far.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Watchbreath said:


> Still searching, 'Kilbrin' Single Malt Irish 10, is todays.  Bushmills Single Malt 16 is still at the top so far.


The only Irish that I have tried so far is Green Spot. I have heard good things about Redbreast. Someday I will give those a try.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sipping Bulleit in the garage.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Lagavulin 16 and an A384.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15498834
> 
> 
> And here is Nyango Star (he is an apple that has been inhabited by the spirit of a dead cat) to explain the baffling/Japanese flavour profile!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> Arrived today. 20% rye, 93.6 Proof. Darn tasty blend.


knock, knock, knockin' on ....


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> The only Irish that I have tried so far is Green Spot. I have heard good things about Redbreast. Someday I will give those a try.


Yellow Spot is great, check out that Kilbrin.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

A few of my faves.....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Picked this up at the Costco in Maui when we landed! About to give a try


















And a Maui sunset and starry night sky for good measure!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I bought this one from the whisky exchange. It is apparently from a private collection and bottled in the 1960's. I have had it ~5 years and thought I would crack it. "Australian" Rum distilled in Trieste Italy. Delicious.
























Of course it has the Antipodean black swan on the label. Have I mentioned it is delicious?


----------



## Farbey80 (Oct 23, 2019)

New bottle, new strap


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> You tried the Balvenie Portwood? Seriously good if you like your port finishes. I used to love Port casks till I found the PX sherry ones





Brey17 said:


> Ya, I finished a Portwood a week or so ago. It was bittersweet. Hated to finish it, but I had so many open bottles and I am trying to go through them.


If you like a sherried scotch but don't want to pay over US$100 for a bottle of a'bunadh, you might see if you can get your hands on a bottle of Nomad Outland whiskey. It is a blend (I know -- horrors!) that is aged in sherry butts in Scotland, then shipped to Spain for further aging in PX casks. It isn't allowed to be called a "scotch" since it spends time in Spain, but the flavor is so rich you'd never know it was a blend, much less that it wasn't officially scotch whiskey. The closest thing I can compare it to is Highland Park Dark Origins, but at less than half the price. I get it for about US$45 at a store in the suburbs of New York.

On the other hand, if you don't mind spending extra, try Highland Park Dark Origins!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

A wonderful Glenfidich worth the higher price:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aviron said:


> If you like a sherried scotch but don't want to pay over US$100 for a bottle of a'bunadh, you might see if you can get your hands on a bottle of Nomad Outland whiskey. It is a blend (I know -- horrors!) that is aged in sherry butts in Scotland, then shipped to Spain for further aging in PX casks. It isn't allowed to be called a "scotch" since it spends time in Spain, but the flavor is so rich you'd never know it was a blend, much less that it wasn't officially scotch whiskey. The closest thing I can compare it to is Highland Park Dark Origins, but at less than half the price. I get it for about US$45 at a store in the suburbs of New York.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't mind spending extra, try Highland Park Dark Origins!


I agree, haven't tried the Nomad but there are indeed blends out there worth buying, like this Chivas for example, can be had for $30 and gives you amazingly delicious scotch aged in first-fill olorosso sherry casks !


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Aviron said:


> If you like a sherried scotch but don't want to pay over US$100 for a bottle of a'bunadh, you might see if you can get your hands on a bottle of Nomad Outland whiskey. It is a blend (I know -- horrors!) that is aged in sherry butts in Scotland, then shipped to Spain for further aging in PX casks. It isn't allowed to be called a "scotch" since it spends time in Spain, but the flavor is so rich you'd never know it was a blend, much less that it wasn't officially scotch whiskey. The closest thing I can compare it to is Highland Park Dark Origins, but at less than half the price. I get it for about US$45 at a store in the suburbs of New York.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't mind spending extra, try Highland Park Dark Origins!


I'll keep my eyes peeled. I really need to back off the bottle buying, but I can't help myself.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> A few of my faves.....
> 
> View attachment 15612952


The one on the left is my cough/sore throat elixir, always have a bottle or two at hand.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aviron said:


> If you like a sherried scotch but don't want to pay over US$100 for a bottle of a'bunadh, you might see if you can get your hands on a bottle of Nomad Outland whiskey. It is a blend (I know -- horrors!) that is aged in sherry butts in Scotland, then shipped to Spain for further aging in PX casks. It isn't allowed to be called a "scotch" since it spends time in Spain, but the flavor is so rich you'd never know it was a blend, much less that it wasn't officially scotch whiskey. The closest thing I can compare it to is Highland Park Dark Origins, but at less than half the price. I get it for about US$45 at a store in the suburbs of New York.
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't mind spending extra, try Highland Park Dark Origins!


Thanks for the tip, never heard of that and will keep an eye out for it

Brother of OoO


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I know a lot of people hate all over this, but I love it so much. It's a sticky, long finishing bourbon.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

EsbenOpen said:


> I've posted these before but what the hey..
> 
> The Black Bay is just such a whisky watch for me. I like to wear it and play some Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Sheppard. Just goes so well, I don't know why, just feels like a blues watch to me.





EsbenOpen said:


> I've posted these before but what the hey..
> 
> The Black Bay is just such a whisky watch for me. I like to wear it and play some Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Sheppard. Just goes so well, I don't know why, just feels like a blues watch to me.


Very, very nice whisky choice.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Starting the year with two of my favorites, Happy new year everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> A few of my faves.....
> 
> View attachment 15612952


We would get along great!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Mmmmm Macallan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

tommy_boy said:


>


 Fond memories of where I grew up.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Fond memories of where I grew up.


As they should be.

This makes a superior Manhattan, by the way.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15637385


Dude welcome to my neck of the woods! Love to know how you feel about that. Here is another local, heavily peated PacNW distillate. That you took is harder than it looks!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Dude welcome to my neck of the woods*! Love to know how you feel about that. *Here is another local, heavily peated PacNW distillate. That you took is harder than it looks!
> 
> View attachment 15638605


A tasty drop.  I always like to broaden my horizons.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I know that this is a Whisky and Watches thread and I do appreciate everyone letting me indulge my passion for quality rum. 

I recently discovered these two at the local bottle shop both are off the shelf and under 70 bucks a bottle. I am not sure if it is because fruity Jamaican rum is becoming more mainstream but the Plantation is blended Barbados rum that also has been cut with a high ester count Jamaican. Obviously Appletons is a Jamaican single estate rum (Established in 1749 a lot of history). Both of them have distinctive styles but both have a refined fruity, hogo finish.

And both are comparatively very affordable and easy to obtain. Neither have the potency of a cask strength from Velier or Kill Devil from the Hampden Estate but both are very drinkable.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15647710
> View attachment 15647711
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not normally a rum guy, but I recently returned from Maui (from where the Japanese whisky above was posted), and also picked up a bottle of Old Lahaina Gold Rum. A nostalgic purchase for me (only really drink rum in Maui, and it sure brings back memories!)










Difficult to find outside of Hawaii, but highly recommend giving this or their Dark rum a try!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15647710
> View attachment 15647711
> 
> 
> ...


I love the variety. Every time I see one of your posts, it makes me want to go and find a good quality sipping rum. I had a bad experience years ago with some Cruzan and it's kept me away. That was nearly 20 years go...

In the meantime. Last nights drink.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

monza06 said:


>


I watched a show on Hulu last night about Whisky and the main focus was the Bruichladdich distillery on Islay. Pretty cool. I love Irish Whiskey but I'll boot at the mere smell of Scotch. An unfortunate result of a birthday binge many years ago. Recently tried a Macallan 18 thinking I was over it and almost spit it out. Give me a Middleton's though and I'm a happy boy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

TeeFuce said:


> I watched a show on Hulu last night about Whisky and the main focus was the Bruichladdich distillery on Islay. Pretty cool. I love Irish Whiskey but I'll boot at the mere smell of Scotch. An unfortunate result of a birthday binge many years ago. Recently tried a Macallan 18 thinking I was over it and almost spit it out. Give me a Middleton's though and I'm a happy boy.


Heyo, I had the same problem because of a bad incident when I was 20 years old. I am several years older now have been able to sip now for about 2 years. I had a doctor buddy teach me the secret to sipping that let me get past the urge to ralph. Even the smell of whisky prior to that made me nearly puke. I had tried over the years but couldn't because of the smell.

I know this is going to sound stupid, but he basically pointed out that the whisky could not go to the back of the mouth, throat or stomach within a few seconds of sipping. I had to learn to hold these tiny sips at the front of my mouth on the tip of my tongue for a few seconds before allowing to pass through to the mid or back of the mouth. It didn't take long and the urge to purge went away. I still take tiny sips only and I love it now.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Almost ran out before I could snag a pic....


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Just give me this trio for the rest of my life!!!


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Knob Creek Small Batch 9yr and the Sub41 LV


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Really enjoying this one back at home!


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

I love this. Excellent idea. Here's my contribution


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Sipping this personal favorite tonight along with the Citizen "Ron Swanson" I inherited from my grandfather. It's off to Citizen tomorrow for a full service.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

TeeFuce said:


> View attachment 15669675


How is that? I love the Red Breast 12, 15 and cask strength so I'm assuming it's good?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't know what it is about this Bruichladdich, but it's oak that goes down like a sherried whisky.

I wouldn't normally describe whisky as refreshing, but this one is despite a 50% abc.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll play.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Trellos said:


> I love this. Excellent idea. Here's my contribution
> View attachment 15669874


That's my favorite ardbeg , I think is because the sherry casket. 
I am more a Lagavulin 16 and Glendronach drinker, but this ardbeg is a good one for sure .

Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WonderJunkie (Jun 19, 2020)

@eblackmo

Caroni Trinidadian Rum, good man!
View attachment 11734138


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What is the watch, please?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is the watch, please?


RZEWatches Resolute
Titanium. 100m WR screw down crown. Sapphire. Drilled lugs. Applied markers and framed date window...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am now ready for the Super Bowl!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## dan_888 (Jun 21, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> EDIT: The thread is timely as I was photographing all of my whiskies for my own records.
> 
> As promised here's an 'All In' photo - whiskies, bourbons and watches (there's 73 bottles):
> 
> View attachment 15430287


Well played Sir, have you tried the Laphroaig Quarter Cask?


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

My whiskies never live long enough to do this. Sooooooooo


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dan_888 said:


> Well played Sir, have you tried the Laphroaig Quarter Cask?


Thank you. The Quarter Cask is a very nice drop and much better than the 10

On of my favourite smokey whiskies is this though (not my pic):


----------



## dan_888 (Jun 21, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you. The Quarter Cask is a very nice drop and much better than the 10
> On of my favourite smokey whiskies is this though (not my pic):


it's a beauty...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Some good Highland stuff, Deanston 12 :


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Some good Highland stuff, Deanston 12 :


That is a great everyday whisky

Brother of OoO


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah yes.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

This was a quick experiment last night, with using a strong light source in a dark corner.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Buick said:


> This was a quick experiment last night, with using a strong light source in a dark corner.
> View attachment 15702687


A very tasty scotch with a nice watch. A nice combo.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a tasty drop. Aged 18 years using the Solera system. I think this is my fourth bottle of this particular Dominican. Every time I buy a bottle from my local the guy checks his inventory and then reassures me that he still has x amount of bottles in stock.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> This is a tasty drop. Aged 18 years using the Solera system. I think this is my fourth bottle of this particular Dominican. Every time I buy a bottle from my local the guy checks his inventory and then reassures me that he still has x amount of bottles in stock.
> 
> View attachment 15714693


I notice that this is a lower ABV rum. I am on a website with rums from all over the world. Rum ABV seems to be all over the place. Does the ABV have an effect of sipping neat, or with just a few drops of water?


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Here is my massively oversized Blancpain with a diameter as big as a bottle of highlands best. Even with a color-matched strap in sherry finish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiledee16 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wish I had a picture with my Scotch collection at home. Haha. Great thread though. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## mgonz12 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Whitebread said:


> Here is my massively oversized Blancpain with a diameter as big as a bottle of highlands best. Even with a color-matched strap in sherry finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nice miniatures. Didn't realise they made miniatures of them


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol nice miniatures. Didn't realise they made miniatures of them


You didn't fall for the big watch trick then. 

Anyway, they came in a Christmas gift pack together with one full sized bottle. I don't know if you can buy them separately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Tuscan-American in Texas. Local whiskey, ancestral timepiece ;-)


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Seeing the sun out is much appreciated here in Texas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Tuscan-American in Texas. Local whiskey, ancestral timepiece ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15719861


 You had a bit too much, the watch is upside down.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Tuscan-American in Texas. Local whiskey, ancestral timepiece ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15719861












I am not ashamed of how easily influenced I am. I do a local rye from time to time as well. Your post made me bring it out. This one is not quite as stiff as yours, but... tasty!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Bottle is kind of hard to read, but it's an Edradour. Distilled in 2008, bottled last year. Has that classic Edradour characteristic of buttery, malty caramel.

This bottle is fantastic, but not the most interesting thing in the room.


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

DDickson73 said:


> Seeing the sun out is much appreciated here in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Norlan glass


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

CadillacRich said:


> Nice Norlan glass


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Watchbreath said:


> You had a bit too much, the watch is upside down.


Now I can't unsee it. damn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Taster pack of what happens to be some of my favorite scotches:


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Ojnewman91 (Mar 13, 2019)

monza06 said:


> Taster pack of what happens to be some of my favorite scotches:


Good set! I love talisker especially. Interesting that you have two real peaty ones in the pack, and then cragganmore, which is a bit on the sweeter side for me (I kind of think of it as dessert scotch). Oh and nice watch too


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Why did you kill that whisky with so much water?


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Were you hit by the polar vortex?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Some friends of ours had to make a trip out to Michigan. Picked up a couple bottles that is distillery won't mail out, unless it's a watered down version.

Excited to try a new (to me) cask strength, American style boutique whiskey.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Some friends of ours had to make a trip out to Michigan. Picked up a couple bottles that is distillery won't mail out, unless it's a watered down version.
> 
> Excited to try a new (to me) cask strength, American style boutique whiskey.
> 
> ...


The colour on that looks amazing And judging by the glass it looks like the flavours would cling to your tongue for days


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> The colour on that looks amazing And judging by the glass it looks like the flavours would cling to your tongue for days


The stuff is fun. I don't know if salt is generally considered a credit to whiskey or not. But I enjoyed how salty this whiskey was. Kind a like how a nice kettle corn is it not all Caramel, it's a little salty too. That's how this is.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> The stuff is fun. I don't know if salt is generally considered a credit to whiskey or not. But I enjoyed how salty this whiskey was. Kind a like how a nice kettle corn is it not all Caramel, it's a little salty too. That's how this is.


Very interesting, I've never heard of American whiskies being described as salty. Scottish ones from Islay and the islands yes but not American whiskies


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting, I've never heard of American whiskies being described as salty. Scottish ones from Islay and the islands yes but not American whiskies


read a few reviews of this online and salty was never mentioned.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting, I've never heard of American whiskies being described as salty. Scottish ones from Islay and the islands yes but not American whiskies


I have never had a salty whiskey before this one. I tried an Islay that Horst said had prominent maritime salt air characteristics and I couldn't taste it at all. This is definitely not salt air, more like salt that contrast with sweet. Maybe like in a good chocolate peanut butter ice cream where the peanut butter has a nice amount of salt.


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Very interesting, I've never heard of American whiskies being described as salty. Scottish ones from Islay and the islands yes but not American whiskies


I second that. Bowmore Mariner used to be my favorite and sipping that you could taste the sea salt, hear the seagulls and smell the tar on the ol' ship hulls. Oh how I miss that one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce Koontz (Feb 22, 2014)

2 ounces rye whiskey
1 ounce Averna
1 dash Angostura bitters
1 dash orange bitters, preferably Regan's
1 maraschino cherry, for garnish


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Have any of y'all had Black Butte Porter from Oregon? Well... if you like that and you like whiskey, you may very well like this.

Heavy vanilla sweetness in this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Goodbye old friend. You were tasty.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice sherried whisky. Glenlivet 12 year. I am working on all my partials. I have nearly 50 unopened bottles and probably another 30 opened. Not opening any more randoms until I finish a lot of these opened bottles.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Not opening any more randoms until I finish a lot of these opened bottles.


PM with home address please.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brey17 said:


> Nice sherried whisky. Glenlivet 12 year. I am working on all my partials. I have nearly 50 unopened bottles and probably another 30 opened. Not opening any more randoms until I finish a lot of these opened bottles.
> 
> View attachment 15742885


Great shot, great watch, great whisky!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Nice sherried whisky. Glenlivet 12 year. I am working on all my partials. I have nearly 50 unopened bottles and probably another 30 opened. Not opening any more randoms until I finish a lot of these opened bottles.
> 
> View attachment 15742885


I love independent GLenlivets, so much nicer than what the distillery puts out


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm rather unhappy, Batch 18 of Glendronachs released in Australia today and I missed out getting a bottle. Email arrived at 1:47pm, I opened it 8 minutes later, went to check the reviews and by 2:04pm the bottle was sold :-(


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Booker's Small Batch Bourbon and an SLA043 - both birthday gifts! Haven't cracked open the bourbon yet as we're still in lock down and I prefer to drink with friends. So saving it for poker night...maybe...


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybe some good news for US scotch connoisseurs... I hope this bodes well for selection in some of our favorite honey holes.

The United States suspends tariffs on Scotch whisky and other British products.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> Maybe some good news for US scotch connoisseurs... I hope this bodes well for selection in some of our favorite honey holes.
> 
> The United States suspends tariffs on Scotch whisky and other British products.


 Aye, best news I had all day.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Maybe some good news for US scotch connoisseurs... I hope this bodes well for selection in some of our favorite honey holes.
> 
> The United States suspends tariffs on Scotch whisky and other British products.


That is very good news; Scotch whisky in the US is incredibly expensive!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Comparative tasting tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a particularly refined rum.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> I notice that this is a lower ABV rum. I am on a website with rums from all over the world. Rum ABV seems to be all over the place. Does the ABV have an effect of sipping neat, or with just a few drops of water?


I never mix quality spirits. I always drink it neat because I like to think that is the way the distiller intended.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> This is a particularly refined rum.
> 
> View attachment 15747149


Nice Dornbluth. Did you get in from Define Watches?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice Dornbluth. Did you get in from Define Watches?


Of course. Peter is the man. I have also acquired my Sinns and Benzinger through him.

He has those deep connections too the manufacturer that I don't have.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

eblackmo said:


> I never mix quality spirits. I always drink it neat because I like to think that is the way the distiller intended.


ditto
maybe a teaspoon of water to open it up


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is very good news; Scotch whisky in the US is incredibly expensive!


I didnt know this although in New Zealand I once went into a whisky specialist store and the prices were double UK
so, what would my regular tipple, a 10year Laphroaig cost in USA? In the UK - it's MSRP is £39, regularly available in supermarkets at £30 = $41
how does that compare?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

For my birthday last month I was bought a 25yr Glenfarclas - a beautiful, rich, christmas pudding in a glass
But I actually prefer the 15yr (and at half the price  )


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Simon said:


> I didnt know this although in New Zealand I once went into a whisky specialist store and the prices were double UK
> so, what would my regular tipple, a 10year Laphroaig cost in USA? In the UK - it's MSRP is £39, regularly available in supermarkets at £30 = $41
> how does that compare?


In Washington State gclose to $90 / £65 in Oregon it's $62 / £45. Wa State liquor privatization and sales tax is crazy. Oregon has no sales tax and has a liquor control board that is effective.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

WA price is like in NZ - double - gosh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Old Forester 1910 is quite good, love the 1920 too.... accompanied by my new Stefano Braga Selene


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Stumbled across this thread and had to take a quick pic. 2 of my favorites, whiskey and watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Oh yeah  nice


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Green is good! Really like that white face SM300 Diver, too!


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


>


Ewwww, what have you done to your whiskey? Bet it tastes like water and municipal chemicals.

Nice Doxa though


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Time to get to the vices....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Not sure if I posted this so here goes.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Simon said:


> I didnt know this although in New Zealand I once went into a whisky specialist store and the prices were double UK
> so, what would my regular tipple, a 10year Laphroaig cost in USA? In the UK - it's MSRP is £39, regularly available in supermarkets at £30 = $41
> how does that compare?


prices vary a lot by state and location within a state, but in SoCal 10y Laphroaig is around $45 currently, may drop a bit after the tariffs go away.



Brey17 said:


> In Washington State gclose to $90 / £65 in Oregon it's $62 / £45. Wa State liquor privatization and sales tax is crazy. Oregon has no sales tax and has a liquor control board that is effective.


yikes, $90 for the plain 10yo???


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

71 TRUCK said:


> Not sure if I posted this so here goes.
> View attachment 15750716
> 
> 
> ...


How's the Jane Walker? Planning on picking up a bottle next time I'm in the market for some whiskey!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Never had this before. Delicious. Complete with my new acquisition.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Anne Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Fine watches also can go along with people in recovery drinking a Diet Coke


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Still enjoying this! My contribution this evening


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Koolthang said:


> Booker's Small Batch Bourbon and an SLA043 - both birthday gifts! Haven't cracked open the bourbon yet as we're still in lock down and I prefer to drink with friends. So saving it for poker night...maybe...
> 
> View attachment 15743039


Which batch?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

digivandig said:


> Which batch?


You tried it?









Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> How's the Jane Walker? Planning on picking up a bottle next time I'm in the market for some whiskey!


About this time last year my wife and I were on a cruise. They had a Scotch tasting on the ship. The main Scotch brand was Johnnie Walker although they did not have the Jane Walker. I was just getting my wife into Scotch so she came along. Turns out she likes some Scotch's. A few years prior we did a Whiskey tasting (scotch, irish whiskey, canadian etc) on another cruise and she had liked the Johnnie Walker Black the best but never tried it again until last year.
She does not like peat or smokey Scotches. When we got home we were at our local liquor store and she saw the Jane Walker and decided to give it a try. She liked it very much. So much that we have purchased 3 or 4 bottles. It is a limited release and she does not want to run out.  
She says she likes it because for her it is smooth without a harsh after taste or burn. She says it has a nice overall flavor profile and mentioned vanilla and caramel. This is coming from someone who thinks most Bourbon taste like gasoline.

In comparison, her other favorite Johnnie Walker is their Triple Cask (not available in US). She also likes Scotches finished in Port and Rum casks. We have also introduces several friends to the Jane and they have also enjoyed it very much and if they can't get it at their local store they ask us to buy it for them.

My wife did a little research on the Jane because a friend told her it was just Johnnie Walker black relabeled. Turns out that is only partially true. The first time they released a Jane Walker, it was just the Black, however this second release is a special 10 year scotch blended by Emma Walker and from what she can tell it will be something they do every so many years with what hopes is a new blend (or a release of this blend) each time.

Hope this helps I know it is a lot of information.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Oogie and Corryveckan are my go to whiskies when I am introducing people to peat. I find the shock and awe method effective.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

71 TRUCK said:


> About this time last year my wife and I were on a cruise. They had a Scotch tasting on the ship. The main Scotch brand was Johnnie Walker although they did not have the Jane Walker. I was just getting my wife into Scotch so she came along. Turns out she likes some Scotch's. A few years prior we did a Whiskey tasting (scotch, irish whiskey, canadian etc) on another cruise and she had liked the Johnnie Walker Black the best but never tried it again until last year.
> She does not like peat or smokey Scotches. When we got home we were at our local liquor store and she saw the Jane Walker and decided to give it a try. She liked it very much. So much that we have purchased 3 or 4 bottles. It is a limited release and she does not want to run out.
> She says she likes it because for her it is smooth without a harsh after taste or burn. She says it has a nice overall flavor profile and mentioned vanilla and caramel. This is coming from someone who thinks most Bourbon taste like gasoline.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, great write up! I'll have to give it a try, as I do enjoy the flavor of black label. I similarly don't love smokey whiskies all too often. The Jane Walker sounds like a good blend (and of course a marketing triumph from JW)


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you for the reply, great write up! I'll have to give it a try, as I do enjoy the flavor of black label. I similarly don't love smokey whiskies all too often. The Jane Walker sounds like a good blend (and of course a marketing triumph from JW)


Your welcome. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

So the first time I drank whiskey I remember taking 13 shots. It was Friday the 13th, the last day of my junior year in high school. I stopped at 1 pm. I threw up a few times and ended up umpiring two softball games in 90 degree weather starting at like 6 p.m.

I'm 51, and still can't even smell or sip whisky without getting nauseous. If I consume it, it's coming back up.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

71 TRUCK said:


> Your welcome. Let us know how you like it.


Might be a while before I actually go buy any more whiskey, but I definitely will when I do!


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

JLittle said:


> So the first time I drank whiskey I remember taking 13 shots. It was Friday the 13th, the last day of my junior year in high school. I stopped at 1 pm. I threw up a few times and ended up umpiring two softball games in 90 degree weather starting at like 6 p.m.
> 
> I'm 51, and still can't even smell or sip whisky without getting nauseous. If I consume it, it's coming back up.


To learn restraint, one must experience excess. This is why I can't drink vodka. I have a similar story as yours and funnily enough, my diver ended up in a toilet that night! Got it back but lost it again when a 'friend' borrowed it and I never saw him or my watch again.

Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anne Lewis said:


> Fine watches also can go along with people in recovery drinking a Diet Coke


Hear, hear!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

brash47 said:


>


This is looking mighty fine!
Could be on a print ad, even...wow!
------
As far as people throwing up in high school from
over-indulging in alcohol, whether it was this kind or that,
WHO DIDN'T throw up in high school or college??
That doesn't stop me NOW from enjoying responsibly
whatever type of alcohol I wish to have.
Also, you aren't pounding shots as a grown adult.
So, the experience of drinking now isn't even remotely similar.
---
And for someone in recovery, of course, watches go with anything!
But, I would think that this thread with all of the many pictures 
and talk about drinking, would be triggering and not recommended
by any sponsor or friend.


----------



## littlezipp (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


>


love this combo


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

[/QUOTE]
thanks for jogging my memory with the Ardbeg. I bought a few of these and stashed a couple of them in the back of my bar years ago when they stopped selling it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One of my favourites.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Koolthang said:


> You tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. You have to bust it open and give us a review! I have the 2019-03 (Booker's Country Ham) and I love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15753455
> 
> 
> One of my favourites.


Indeed. That 12Y Old Pulteney punches well above its weight. Enjoy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

54B said:


> Indeed. That 12Y Old Pulteney punches well above its weight. Enjoy!


 A great sipping whisky is I think how it is described, and I often do.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15755484


That Balvenie is such a great whisky. Haven't had one for far too long.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Edftwin35 (Jul 20, 2016)

I think my watch would literally "tell" me time when I drink enough of whisky.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Buick said:


> That Balvenie is such a great whisky. Haven't had one for far too long.


Yes that's why there's only two fingers left in the bottle ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now this one is my favourite Jura, and one I would recommend if you Havnt tried it.


----------



## 1112 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15761430
> 
> 
> Now this one is my favourite Jura, and one I would recommend if you Havnt tried it.


I will HAVE to try it. 
Thanks
(I'm always up for trying new ones that are recommended)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

1112 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For some unknown reason, 
you waited 8 1/2 years to post something,
but when you did...BAM...awesome watch and awesome whiskey


----------



## 1112 (Nov 2, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> For some unknown reason,
> you waited 8 1/2 years to post something,
> but when you did...BAM...awesome watch and awesome whiskey


Was this my first post!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travissrobertson (Feb 20, 2021)

I love whiskey and watches! I never thought of this combo!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Travissrobertson said:


> I love whiskey and watches! I never thought of this combo!


When you can't read your watch, you've had too much whiskey.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> When you can't read your watch, you've had too much whiskey.


Strangely I find the opposite, when I have a load of whiskey I can actually read my Daytona!!

Normally no chance.


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes that's why there's only two fingers left in the bottle ?


I keep racking up bottles with only a few fingers left because I feel wrong finishing them off myself before offering some to friends or family LOL:


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

JRF1 said:


> *I keep racking up bottles with only a few fingers left because I feel wrong finishing them off myself before offering some to friends or family LOL:*
> View attachment 15762668


Screw them. If it is high quality spirits I generally buy it for myself to enjoy. I keep beer and whatnot in the fridge for guests to enjoy. I was going to buy a nice bottle of Jamaican for one of my buds for his fortieth but was advised by his brother to not bother because he will mix it anyway.

People mixing quality, high ester count Jamiacans upsets me. Honestly I don't know if our friendship would have survived.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Although to be honest sometimes I feel I have to educate in regards to what good rum is. My mate actually distills his own rum using a mini copper pot still. In his kitchen*. He thinks it has potential. I think it tastes like the moonshine it is.

*I am being serious. He then buys oak barrels that have been used to age other spirits. The barrels have been broken into small pieces which he then throws into his glass jars of moonshine to age it. It is horrid. I do not tell him that though.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

He distills all sorts of different spirits in his kitchen and is convinced that if he throws some oak barrel pieces into it. Then stores it in his garden shed which has no ventilation in the Western Australian climate. In a few years it is going to be delicious. I am not convinced. However I look forward to him proving me wrong. Currently I have a polite shot or two and hope I don't go blind.

Anyone else distill moonshine? OT again sorry all.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Smooth...or too smooth?


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a whatsapp group by this very same name, n now I find this sub. I sense the gears of fate moving 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

EekTheCat said:


> I have a whatsapp group by this very same name, n now I find this sub. I sense the gears of fate moving 🤣🤣🤣


It could become a habit


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

ToBeDetermined said:


> Smooth...or too smooth?
> View attachment 15767213


With all that ice, why did you bother with the Whisky?


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> With all that ice, why did you bother with the Whisky?


I know, I know, I know.....mea culpa


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15768955


A beautiful watch, a fine whiskey, and a lovely photograph. Top marks x 3!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I have had peated whisky from various countries including The Balvenie week of Peat and a heavily peated scotch from Jura. IMHO nothing beats this.










The Lagavulin has peat finish that cannot be topped.  At least IMHO.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I second that, perhaps the best scotch under $100 :





eblackmo said:


> I have had peated whisky from various countries including The Balvenie week of Peat and a heavily peated scotch from Jura. IMHO nothing beats this.
> 
> View attachment 15771219
> 
> ...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Peat finish has a taste that is only for SOME people...not for me!
I much prefer this:




Enjoy


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

An appropriate tipple for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> An appropriate tipple for St. Patrick's Day.


EXACTLY.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's bourbon/Dekla Wednesday. Wanted to share the attention to detail Dekla trimmed out the top of the hand stack.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Still St. Patrick's Day in Colorado...wanted to sneak this pic in before the buzzer.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sebast975 said:


> Still St. Patrick's Day in Colorado...wanted to sneak this pic in before the buzzer.


Irish coffee in a bottle? Any good?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> Irish coffee in a bottle? Any good?


rich and sweet, not bad but not for everyday sipping IMO.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 15777087


Skagen is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Skagen is my guilty pleasure.


I've had it for over 15 years. Although I rarely wear it anymore, I've put it through it's paces. It needs a service. But I paid $50 for it. It hardly seems worth the money.

The Sub also needs a service. That'll be worth it to do properly. Some day.

Heck! The Ball was last serviced in 2016(?) and will need a service. Although I've been one that waits until the watch stops keeping good time beforehand. I digress.....


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

About to polish off some green label for my 28th birthday!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Warm Sundays are Rare


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This Pleasant Pheasant is almost gone!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

NTH Carolina and an Old Fashioned made with George Dickel Rye.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Pusser's has what I consider to be the most distinctive finish of any blended Caribbean rum. Even if I am drinking their entry level variant I know that it is Pusser's. This is so much more refined and very more-ish. Dangerous.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is some good stuff if you like peat smoke, non-chillfiltered at 50%, mm-mm-mm


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

The rule of two.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Savoring the Matsui!


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Seiko cocktail time and a smoked scotch old fashioned.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

monza06 said:


> This is some good stuff if you like peat smoke, non-chillfiltered at 50%, mm-mm-mm


never saw that before, but see its available in my general area, how does it compare to the more typical Islay peated malts? I read a couple reviews that seemed to think it was less peaty than a typical Islay, and not quite as good as an Islay for a peat lover, but still a decent dram. How would you rate it compared to the various Islay malts?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I love it, I think you can easily mistake it for an Islay scotch in a blind test, the peat is quite pronounced, not like in Laphroaig or Ardbeg of cource but I would say nearly as much as in Lagavulin 16, which is the islay I had most recently.. The 50% also helps , and overall for the money I paid, $40 per bottle, I think you will probably not find another peated scotch better than this!


dwalby said:


> never saw that before, but see its available in my general area, how does it compare to the more typical Islay peated malts? I read a couple reviews that seemed to think it was less peaty than a typical Islay, and not quite as good as an Islay for a peat lover, but still a decent dram. How would you rate it compared to the various Islay malts?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

El Dorado from Guyana.















El Dorado Rum - OUR STILLS


The Finest Demerara Rum




theeldoradorum.com


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

Mexican "whiskey"...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes the Pusser's 15 is a small batch rum. When I see bottles for sale I purchase them.  It has such a refined and unique finish.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ready for Kentucky Derby!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Alcohol proof - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It has that distinctive Pusser's finish but to be honest. One glass is more than enough.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Recently picked up a copy of the Savoy cocktail book penned by Harry Craddock! While actually _not_ a cocktail in existence when the book was written, there are pages in the back to add new recipes, and I learned I can make one of my favorites pretty well - the Boulevardier. Maybe sacrilegious to use JW black label for it&#8230; but it tastes great!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nothing overly fancy. Just good scotch and a lone Irish whiskey.

I have multiples of the Glenfiddich 12, 14, and 18. The Dewar's 12 is my go-to daily. I also have a Dewar's White. The Glenlivet is not my favorite. It's a little one note to me. But, it was on sale. Hard to turn down a deal on a decent enough 15 year old speyside.

I think my next bottle will be an Oban 14.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 15861254
> 
> 
> Nothing overly fancy. Just good scotch and a lone Irish whiskey.
> ...


Highly recommend the Oban 14; one of my personal favorites!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Highly recommend the Oban 14; one of my personal favorites!


It is also one of my favorites. I just don't pick it up much. It's been about two years. I have one two-finger pour of scotch about 4 or 5 times a week. Just enough to enjoy.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry/Not sorry  for posting the rum but this particular Venezuelan is a good example of a dark rum that has been sweetened with sugar. Which is not my first choice. I prefer unadulterated rum but on the other hand rum is rum.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's a travelogue to Islay and Jura that I took in 2013


















Bunnahabhain...my favorite


















It does rain a lot in the UK but, the other side of the coin is the fantastic light shows you get from the ever changing skies


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Tonight I've decided that the watch I wear will match the whiskey I pick. I may wear more than one watch before the night's done


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

This is my afternoon Today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ted99999 said:


> This is my afternoon Today
> View attachment 15873964


Kona brewing co!


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Kona brewing co!


Love it !


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15863277
> 
> 
> Sorry/Not sorry  for posting the rum but this particular Venezuelan is a good example of a dark rum that has been sweetened with sugar. Which is not my first choice. I prefer unadulterated rum but on the other hand rum is rum.


I love Diplomatico. It makes a great Old Fashioned. And it's easy to drink straight. I bought my last bottle just after Christmas


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Ted99999 said:


> This is my afternoon Today
> View attachment 15873964


Do you mix the two ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Snyde said:


> Do you mix the two ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mix ?
The single barrel I have with ice
And the beer....is a beer, that I drink from can. 
Did I drink them both yes. But not mixed in together. That would just be wrong


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

From what I have read when Pusser's release the 15 year old it is done is small batches. 3000 bottles world wide. So forgive me for posting another bottle.  When I see it. I buy what is reasonable.










Then I drink it. I have previously prurchased rum bottled in the 60's/70's I always buy them to drink. I am not a collector.  Sometimes I will hang onto a bottle for several years but I will always drink it. Could be. That I do not purchase spirits that can really be considered collectible (10s of thousands a bottle). At least not by scotch standards.

Even though some rum distilleries have a legacy going back hundreds of years and are able to release expressions that have been barrel aged for 50 years.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Made a couple of old fasioneds last night.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Ted99999 said:


> Mix ?
> The single barrel I have with ice
> And the beer....is a beer, that I drink from can.
> Did I drink them both yes. But not mixed in together. That would just be wrong


Lol, I thought so, just checking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Ted99999 said:


> This is my afternoon Today


Interesting, they package a 70cl version of JD for Great Britain, or maybe all of Europe? (Its 750ml in the US, same as scotch)

Can you get the Kona variety pack over there?


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

dwalby said:


> Interesting, they package a 70cl version of JD for Great Britain, or maybe all of Europe? (Its 750ml in the US, same as scotch)
> 
> Can you get the Kona variety pack over there?
> 
> View attachment 15875967


Never seen this over here. 
It's actually not that common here. But it's so good. I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

dwalby said:


> Interesting, they package a 70cl version of JD for Great Britain, or maybe all of Europe? (Its 750ml in the US, same as scotch)
> 
> Can you get the Kona variety pack over there?
> 
> View attachment 15875967


We have this in California.

I must say though, I'm partial to Maui Brewing Co. Hard to find those anywhere outside of Hawaii, though (or maybe I'm just not looking hard enough!)


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

SaMaster14 said:


> I must say though, I'm partial to Maui Brewing Co. Hard to find those anywhere outside of Hawaii, though (or maybe I'm just not looking hard enough!)


what part of Cali? Maui Brewing is available in SoCal, so if you live in the area take a look at places like Total Wine or Bevmo. Probably available up north as well, since Bevmo has stores up there.

I was just at the Maui Brewery a few weeks ago, had the Imperial Coconut Porter that I love. But, they've toned it down over the years, when I first tried it 5-6 years ago (maybe more) it was super-intense, probably the most intense beer I'd ever had. The waiter confirmed my suspicion that they had to dial it back a bit because it was just too crazy in its earlier formula.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh man, that Coconut Porter is the bomb. Or was...it's been a while since I had it.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

dwalby said:


> what part of Cali? Maui Brewing is available in SoCal, so if you live in the area take a look at places like Total Wine or Bevmo. Probably available up north as well, since Bevmo has stores up there.
> 
> I was just at the Maui Brewery a few weeks ago, had the Imperial Coconut Porter that I love. But, they've toned it down over the years, when I first tried it 5-6 years ago (maybe more) it was super-intense, probably the most intense beer I'd ever had. The waiter confirmed my suspicion that they had to dial it back a bit because it was just too crazy in its earlier formula.


I am in SoCal, but unless I'm drinking at a bar with options (which I haven't been for a while), I usually just beer shop at the grocery store. I'm sure I could find it out here.

I actually had that Porter at a restaurant in Marina Del Rey about a month ago. Very good!

I was at the Brewing Co in Kihei when I visited over New Years!


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Just to clarify, there are two versions of the Coconut Porter, the regular one that they put in cans/bottles and distribute, and the IMPERIAL Coconut Porter that is only available at the brewery. When I first tasted it 6-8 years ago, it was unbelievably rich, to the point that after one you really didn't want a second. It was an assault on your taste buds that lasted for about a half hour. The ABV was in the double-digits, it was so thick you could stand a spoon in the glass (an exaggeration of course, but not by much). The version I drank at MBC a few weeks ago was stronger than the regular CP, but noticeably toned down from the one I remember several years back.

edit: I stand partially corrected, apparently they have bottled the Imperial version in 750ml bottles occasionally as a special release only available in Hawaii.









Imperial Coconut Porter | Maui Brewing Co.


Imperial Coconut Porter is a Imperial Porter style beer brewed by Maui Brewing Co. in Kihei, HI. Score: 94 with 273 ratings and reviews. Last update: 10-28-2022.




www.beeradvocate.com













MAUI BREWING CO.'S IMPERIAL COCONUT PORTER AVAILABLE IN BOTTLES FOR HOLIDAY GIFT-GIVING - Maui Brewing Company


Kihei, Hawaii (December 15, 2016) – Based on popular consumer demand, Maui Brewing Company’s bottling project continues with a limited release of the 2016 Great American Beer Festival Gold Medal Field Beer champion, Imperial Coconut Porter. A deeper, more intense version of MBC’s flagship...




mauibrewingco.com


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

dwalby said:


> Interesting, they package a 70cl version of JD for Great Britain, or maybe all of Europe? (Its 750ml in the US, same as scotch)
> 
> Can you get the Kona variety pack over there?
> 
> View attachment 15875967


What's the world coming to? This started as a whisky and watches topic and now we're showing pics of just empty beer bottles. Tsk tsk tsk

JK. I love Kona! You are missing a few there, though, e.g. Fire Rock. And the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Whitebread said:


> JK. I love Kona! You are missing a few there, though, e.g. Fire Rock. And the watch...


That's all the variety that was in the case I bought at the Maui Costco a few weeks ago, wasn't really planning on ever posting it online, and I couldn't go back and put a watch in the picture.

OK, back to the topic.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

My Buffalo Trace is almost gone and I don't want to crack open a new Woodford Reserve, so Jack Daniels Honey it is!


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bourbon on the rocks with a twist.










Wearing my GW5K.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't had this one in a while!


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Scored three bottles of Blantons yesterday. First time in over two years I have been able to find any here in the United States.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

monopdt831 said:


> Ready for Kentucky Derby!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't find blantons anywhere by me anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

LAWatchGuy20 said:


> Can't find blantons anywhere by me anymore


what's causing the shortage? I've had it before and while its a solid bourbon, its not anything special that would seem like collectors would start hoarding it.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

LAWatchGuy20 said:


> Can't find blantons anywhere by me anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I had to go to a friends retirement party yesterday. Bjs wholesale club was on our way. My wife have a $5 dollar coupon for something so we stopped. 
We always ask when we go if they have any Blantons and for the last two years it was no. We missed some about a year ago by 5 minutes.
We walked in the door yesterday asking and the clerk said yes right there on the shelf. My heart rose then I looked there was none. I said you must have sold out and she said I have five more right back here. My eyes lit up. I said can I have two bottles she said yes , then I thought how about three and again she said yes.
She was happy for me because she is usually the one that is working when we had stopped in the past and had to say no.
Needless to say I think I am good for a while.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

OK, so am I reading this right from what I see online? The same Blanton's that used to be a $30-40 bourbon is now $200, if you can find it?


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

dwalby said:


> what's causing the shortage? I've had it before and while its a solid bourbon, its not anything special that would seem like collectors would start hoarding it.


Two words "John Wick" 
It was in the movie when the Doctor was working on him back at the hotel.
Plus it is a good Bourbon. 
Last time I found any Blantons I was out of the country. I found some single barrel, Gold and straight from the barrel. 
The last two were export only back then. 
That was in April of 2019.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

71 TRUCK said:


> Plus it is a good Bourbon.


yeah, GOOD being the operative word, its good but not great. At least it wasn't the last time I drank it, which admittedly was several years ago.

But, everything has gone crazy over the last couple years, you used to be able to buy ammunition and reloading supplies too.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

dwalby said:


> OK, so am I reading this right from what I see online? The same Blanton's that used to be a $30-40 bourbon is now $200, if you can find it?


Because I bought this from a regular retailer(Bjs wholesale club) I paid $59.99 dollars plus tax each.
Some of the Blantons for sale on the internet may have been brokered kind of like SS rolexes are on the grey market, that is just my guess why it is so expensive?


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

dwalby said:


> yeah, GOOD being the operative word, its good but not great. At least it wasn't the last time I drank it, which admittedly was several years ago.
> 
> But, everything has gone crazy over the last couple years, you used to be able to buy ammunition and reloading supplies too.


Same here. My wife and I shoot several hand gun competitions a month so I feel your pain.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Tonight I'm mixing Aberlour and Laphroaig. 

Just trying to make something that's sweet and smokey at the same time, for some complexity.

Sacrilege??


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ted99999 said:


> This is my afternoon Today
> View attachment 15873964


As long as you have someone nice to share it with you,
that sounds like a nice afternoon


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Interesting watch. What do you think about the CW Moonglow??


https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dw36998910/images/WATCHES/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK_Picture_2.jpg?sw=600&sh=600





https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dwceb020b2/images/WATCHES/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK_Picture_4.jpg?sw=284&sh=284





https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dwe6a63743/images/WATCHES/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK_Picture_3.jpg?sw=284&sh=284


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

CLP said:


> Sacrilege??


God, yes.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

CLP said:


> Tonight I'm mixing Aberlour and Laphroaig.
> 
> Just trying to make something that's sweet and smokey at the same time, for some complexity.
> 
> Sacrilege??


I do that too sometimes with scotches that taste bland to me, once I add something peaty, they become great


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Interesting watch. What do you think about the CW Moonglow??
> 
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dw36998910/images/WATCHES/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK_Picture_2.jpg?sw=600&sh=600
> ...


Yeah. Something different, fun and very affordable. 
I do like that CW, beautiful watch and lume treatment. What's the price point?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Something different, fun and very affordable.
> I do like that CW, beautiful watch and lume treatment. What's the price point?


I think it's $1700 delivered, with the 15 percent off deal they have.
There will be some import charge, though, since it's over $800.
Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I think it's $1700 delivered, with the 15 percent off deal they have.
> There will be some import charge, though, since it's over $800.
> Gorgeous watch.


Not cheap. I remember when CW sold 400-700 watches  how things change. They've really expanded their offering too. 
I don't know thatd I spend that much on one personally. It's also a watch I'd rarely wear so that's be a lot of $ for me to put in it. 
That said I like a lot of their watches like the recent dual crown divers. That one has been tempting. 
I've rarely paid import duties when buying watches unless shipped via FedEx


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> God, yes.


Had a feeling I'd get at least one.

For the record, I've had Lap 10, Triple Wood, Quarter Cask, Ardbeg 10, Uigeadail, Wee Beastie, Laga 16 and Talisker on thier own before.

Aberlour is quite sweet, Christmas cake sweet, and Laphroaig 10 is, well everyone knows...

I'm trying to get something akin to the Uigeadail (which is also a blend of different Arbeg casks from what I've read) and mixing 2/3 Aber and 1/3 Lap is pretty close.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not cheap. I remember when CW sold 400-700 watches  how things change. They've really expanded their offering too.
> I don't know thatd I spend that much on one personally. It's also a watch I'd rarely wear so that's be a lot of $ for me to put in it.
> That said I like a lot of their watches like the recent dual crown divers. That one has been tempting.
> I've rarely paid import duties when buying watches unless shipped via FedEx


That one is a rare one.
I doubt I would actually get it either.
I have 3 c60s: black, white, and forged carbon (pictured)...
and they were all around 700 or 800 max...and worth it.
--
Bringing this back to the thread topic,
I'm going to enjoy some of this tonight...so good
(tastes like apple, but is 41 percent alcohol ):


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Olde St. Nick and me old 7016


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sometimes, I like to enjoy SIMPLE PLEASURES...Jim Beam and Seiko.
Not too expensive, but SO enjoyable. 
I like my Jim Beam with lots of ice and Pepsi Max...
and I love this black and steel Seiko sea urchin on my wrist.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Big, raw flavour profile. Delicious.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^How'd you get a Texas Whiskey Down Under? The Balcones Texas Pot Still Bourbon is one of my regular favorites.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Herbert Bogner said:


> View attachment 15908928


Herbert Bogner, how are you liking the B521?


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)

digivandig said:


> Herbert Bogner, how are you liking the B521?


I'm a sucker for the ECBP line, it's the most consistently good bourbon going today in my humble opinion. This is the lowest proof that I'm aware that they have produced and is a really nice sipper.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey all, toasting some military brothers and sisters on this US Memorial Day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

domayotte said:


> Hey all, toasting some military brothers and sisters on this US Memorial Day.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Checkout No. 27.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Checkout No. 27.


Thanks! Will do!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^How'd you get a Texas Whiskey Down Under? The Balcones Texas Pot Still Bourbon is one of my regular favorites.


I have discovered a few small independent bottleshops in WA that carry some interesting brands. One carries Balcones. I will have to see if they have that bourbon because the Brimstone was really good.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

CLP said:


> Tonight I'm mixing Aberlour and Laphroaig.
> 
> Just trying to make something that's sweet and smokey at the same time, for some complexity.
> 
> Sacrilege??


Sorry for the late reply, but if that's what you're looking for have you tried Bowmore 18? Its peaty and sherried, and a classic. Its been in most duty free stores at the airports forever, and you can't beat the price there. The 15y.o. is pretty good too, but the 18 is the bomb.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

and there you go.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15915052
> 
> View attachment 15915053
> 
> ...


Ace! Let us know how you like it. I live in North Texas within three hours of the Balcones Distillery. Cheers!


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

dwalby said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but if that's what you're looking for have you tried Bowmore 18? Its peaty and sherried, and a classic. Its been in most duty free stores at the airports forever, and you can't beat the price there. The 15y.o. is pretty good too, but the 18 is the bomb.


I have tried the 12 when I was in the $70 budget. Now that I've increased that to trying the $100+ range I might try one of them out as my LS has both available.

Whiskey Exchange says the 15 is higher on the body, richness and smoke profiles, which seems odd since you'd think the 18 would be higher in body and richness.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

CLP said:


> I have tried the 12 when I was in the $70 budget. Now that I've increased that to trying the $100+ range I might try one of them out as my LS has both available.
> 
> Whiskey Exchange says the 15 is higher on the body, richness and smoke profiles, which seems odd since you'd think the 18 would be higher in body and richness.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


I have both bottles in my bar currently. I've poured both for a couple friends and it was a unanimous call that the 18 is noticeably richer than the 15, but the 15 is still a very good bottle of scotch. The beauty part is I paid about £68 for the 18yo at the duty-free in London back when the exchange rate was 1.25 USD to the £ in 2018. That's about $85, which is what I paid for the 15yo locally last year. The 18yo is about $140 locally. If your pricing profiles are similar where you live, the 15yo won't disappoint, but I think you'd enjoy the 18yo a bit more if price is no object. I've never tried the 12yo to compare it to the other two, so I can't help any more than that.

edit: a few googles and it would seem that a lot of people aren't crazy about the 18, sometimes mentioning the much higher price, which I would agree with. In scotch, like wine, you pay a lot more for a little better, so for pure value the 15 is the clear winner. But to me and my scotch drinking friends, who are fairly experienced drinkers, we all found the 18 to be a bit above the 15 in quality. On the Whisky Exchange ratings the 18 has 5 stars, the 15 has 4.5 stars, which is about how I'd rate the two, the 15 is almost as good, but not quite.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Just for reference the current pricing for Bowmores at my LS is (in CDN$):

12 - $62
15 - $92 on sale
18 - $145

18 is the cheapest brand they have in stock, along with Glenlivet.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And we visited the Balcones Distillery in Waco, TX today!



















Tasted a flight of the True Blue 100, the Texas "1" Single Malt, and the Texas Bock. (And some beers.)

The Texas Pot Still Bourbon is still my favorite of their offerings.

(Watch is a Damasko DA37.)

Cheers!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ace! Let us know how you like it. I live in North Texas within three hours of the Balcones Distillery. Cheers!


The Bourbon was very interesting. So was the single malt although I misplaced that bottle at a mates house.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

The finish on this one is extremely interesting. It is reminiscent of the peach finish on a decent Trinidadian rum.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

eblackmo said:


> The finish on this one is extremely interesting. It is reminiscent of the peach finish on a decent Trinidadian rum.
> 
> View attachment 15934570


The pot still character and oil & honey smootheness reminds me of some premium Irish whiskeys I've enjoyed. (Like the old Jameson 1780 or some of the Bushmill's Single Malt offerings.) But with an added Bourbon punch. Cheers!


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

*not drinking Jack despite glass*









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

ShortOnTime said:


> *not drinking Jack despite glass*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Just discovered this thread so I thought I'd post today's combo&#8230;


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

CLP said:


> Had a feeling I'd get at least one.
> 
> For the record, I've had Lap 10, Triple Wood, Quarter Cask, Ardbeg 10, Uigeadail, Wee Beastie, Laga 16 and Talisker on thier own before.
> 
> ...


The best whisky journey begins when you start making your own blends


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Kicking it old school


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Very nice! That bourbon and that watch are two of my all time favorites. I like the current 107, but the old stuff is incredible. Have only been able to try it once. The current stuff doesn't even come close, but that's the story with most bourbon these days. So much younger than it used to be...


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey Rare Breed old and Jules Racine Multichron Pilot










Regards
Richard


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

eblackmo said:


> The finish on this one is extremely interesting. It is reminiscent of the peach finish on a decent Trinidadian rum.
> 
> View attachment 15934570


 Must be starting the second bottle, the watch is upside down.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## timetraveler73 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Time for rye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi,
a different bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed,old bottling with the turkey on it,and a different Jules Racine Ep 40-68 with the correct crown and a bracelet on it.










Regards
Richard


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Evan Williams 1783 Small Batch on the rocks with a twist. And my NTH BSH Carolina #26/50.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I failed to realize that today was Bourbon Day, as @kritameth pointed out. But I was anxiously waiting to have a Scotch.
No regerts&#8230;








(I really have to start saying regrets correctly, but the misspelled tattoo is such a classic). 
Just about the smoothest Islay I've tried. But I think among Islays I still prefer the Ardbeg Uigeadail. I admit my Scotch knowledge is light, and I still have a lot of tasting to do&#8230; 
And since alcohol is the Devil's drink, what more suitable watch than a Sinn?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy National Bourbon Day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> The pot still character and oil & honey smootheness reminds me of some premium Irish whiskeys I've enjoyed. (Like the old Jameson 1780 or some of the Bushmill's Single Malt offerings.) But with an added Bourbon punch. Cheers!


Yes. I know I am drinking bourbon and then there is that peculiar finish. I really like it.  Balcones know what they are doing. Producing spirits for enthusiasts.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey Rye and Girard Perregaux Olimpico










Richard


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
one more Wild Turkey










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good choice by my daughter.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15951519
> 
> 
> Good choice by my daughter.


what exactly did you get from your daughter? All of it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DwightKschrute (Feb 6, 2018)

Michter's bourbon Manhattan rocks with IWC Mark XVIII


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

It's Suntory time...

Toki translates as "time" in Japanese.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Whiskey: Unknown
Watch: Marathon GSAR Automatic Arctic Edition - 41mm


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi










Richard


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey 101 proof(older bottling) and Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari










Richard


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey 80 proof bottled in 1986










Richard


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My exploration of the Tullibardine distillery continues, this time with the Sherry finish edition:


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Well it's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Blanton`s Single Barrel and Enicar Sherpa Jet 33










Richard


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

More like bourbon and a bad watch shot
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 15969693


¿Qué es eso?


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wild turkey rare breed and my LeJour chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

digivandig said:


> ¿Qué es eso?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Mpower2002 said:


> Wild turkey rare breed and my LeJour chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have had a couple before, watch is upside down.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Watchbreath said:


> Must have had a couple before, watch is upside down.


Just plonked it down, I've been sick today. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Blanton`s Straight from the barrel










Richard


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi










Richard


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi










Richard


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi










Richard


----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

Maker's is one of my regular go to drinks, may have something to do with all the traveling I did for years and JD or MM were the most popular in overseas bars/airports.


My other go to is Yellow Rose, based out of Houston. If you're in the HTX area you should definitely do the Yellow Rose distillery tour!


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey Tradition










Richard


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Some of y'all are drinking the whisky before taking the photo and it shows


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

May the Fourth Be With You All.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey Limited Edition Ceramic










Richard


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey Limited Edition Porcelain


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This one is interesting. I was chatting to the dude at my local and he politely pointed out that everyone knows Bundy tastes like crap. I was told that Bundaberg are trying for a more traditional rum flavour profile with this solera aged release. To be honest I do not even know it is Bundy. This is very nice. I have run this one by other rum drinkers and yeah. It is decent.










I have had various expressions from bundy. Up until now they were only worth mixing with coke.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi









Richard


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GW-5000 and an Old Fashioned made with J. Rieger & Co. Kansas City Whiskey, Orange Bitters, Bitter Truth, and, of course, Luxardo. (If you enjoy Old Fashioned's, you need to check out those last 2 ingredients.)


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi









Richard


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi









Richard


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Back after a few months abroad. Glad to be back home sipping!


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't judge my heavy dram!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Don't judge my heavy dram!


Judged and approved of .


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

A very nice whisky for not much money:


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Ardbeg limited edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi









Richard


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Maker's private select "toasted marshmallow" edition









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

No watch just Whisky, and some Tequila.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

GMBarbakoff said:


> Maker's private select "toasted marshmallow" edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toasted marshmallow??? Looks great! How is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

domayotte said:


> Toasted marshmallow??? Looks great! How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's outstanding. Far and away, the best maker's I've had. Grabbed a bottle at the distillery when we were doing the bourbon trail.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Idris007 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Wild Turkey Old NO. 8 Brand and Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7731










Richard


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Unopened Johnnie Gold Label I'm saving!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

No bourbon better than dusty Turkey. Impressive collection!



zevon said:


> Hi
> Wild Turkey Old NO. 8 Brand and Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7731
> 
> View attachment 16014905
> ...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Posted in wrong forum.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Enjoying this cheap n cheerful offering, now I've finally got round to binge watching S3 of Mayans


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have too much Weller Anitque. You need to send some to me, pronto!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom V. said:


> You have too much Weller Anitque. You need to send some to me, pronto!


I only have four sealed bottles left and two are store picks. I'm running low. That's only going to last me 6-8 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

There's something to be said for quantity. The best co-worker I've ever had left for greener pastures last week and brought this to me after her going away lunch. Black Label is fine with me.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

fish70 said:


> There's something to be said for quantity. The best co-worker I've ever had left for greener pastures last week and brought this to me after her going away lunch. Black Label is fine with me.
> 
> View attachment 16024199


Hmmmm, almost half empty. that's why the watch is upside down.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> I only have four sealed bottles left and two are store picks. I'm running low. That's only going to last me 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is so hard to come by. I have a partial of William Larue Weller. And a 12y/o WL Weller. Still have some Col EH Taylor single barrel. I do have a 20y/o Pappy as well. Not sure if I want to drink or sell

Tom V.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)

Blue weekend


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16030626
> View attachment 16030625


massive like for the cask strength independent bottling!!!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> massive like for the cask strength independent bottling!!!


And it's a sherry bomb, which is all I go for now as far as scotch goes.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> And it's a sherry bomb, which is all I go for now as far as scotch goes.


This is a major, MAJOR life from me!

For me a cask strength sherry monster aged 10-25 years is the best drinking stuff. Younger can be a bit harsh, older is often quite difficult to get right as there can be too much influence of the cask


----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)

Vintage Zenith Defy and a perfect Manhattan.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16035779
> View attachment 16035780


 Now, on to 'Yellow Spot'!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

how is that Costco whisky? I've tried one before and wasn't happy with it, so I'm very gun-shy to try again.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

@dwalby This 22 year is pretty good. I know the label says finished in sherry casks, but it tastes like it spent a lot of time maturing maybe because the sherry influence is so strong. It's got a thick syrupy finish which I love. I wish I would have grabbed another bottle, because it was like $75. Well worth the money if you like sherry and speyside.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> @dwalby This 22 year is pretty good. I know the label says finished in sherry casks, but it tastes like it spent a lot of time maturing maybe because the sherry influence is so strong. It's got a thick syrupy finish which I love. I wish I would have grabbed another bottle, because it was like $75. Well worth the money if you like sherry and speyside.


thanks, I know I've seen it there before, but I don't know if there's any left at the two Costcos I typically visit. I'll look for it next time I'm there.

Since I can get Aberlour A'Bunadh for just under $90 I figured I'd stick with what I know rather than spend $75 on an unknown. Based on that logic is it worth the $75 pricetag, the thick syrupy finish does sound appealing.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

dwalby said:


> thanks, I know I've seen it there before, but I don't know if there's any left at the two Costcos I typically visit. I'll look for it next time I'm there.
> 
> Since I can get Aberlour A'Bunadh for just under $90 I figured I'd stick with what I know rather than spend $75 on an unknown. Based on that logic is it worth the $75 pricetag, the thick syrupy finish does sound appealing.


Ya, I am with you on that. I do like to gamble a tad though. I picked up these during the pandemic. I would say that the Costco 22 quality is on par maybe better than some of the A'Bunadh bottles I have had.

These have sherry casks involved somehow. Tomantin, Aberlour and the Costco Speyside 23 I picked based off of previous experience with similar bottles. The Hazelburn, Glendronach I picked up based on reviews. Hopefully I get to all these this year, although I keep adding bottles. Whisky is worse than watches for me.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> The Hazelburn, Glendronach I picked up based on reviews. Hopefully I get to all these this year, although I keep adding bottles. Whisky is worse than watches for me.


I had a bottle of the Glendronach 12 that you show, picked that up at Costco for $37 a few years ago. Its a good sherried scotch, I think you'll like it, but its not great so don't expect too much from it. For that price it was quite a bargain. A few years ago I also had a bottle of Glendronach 15 y.o. cask strength and that was really good, but I don't see it around anymore. I think I recall reading somewhere that Glendronach had access to some casks that had been aging somewhere, but once they were used up the pipeline wasn't in place to replace them so some of their expressions from a few years ago weren't going to be available any longer, and I think it may have fallen into that category.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Budget Bourbon and BSH Phoenix.


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

Great thread! 
Whisky, cigars and watches! 
i am a Blantons and Old Forrester and Double oak fan!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is an interesting aged release from Beenleigh. Aged eight and half years in ex Brandy oak. Followed by a year and a half in ex bourbon barrels. It's very refined.










Probably a little to refined for my tastes. ;-P


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





71 TRUCK said:


> No watch just Whisky, and some Tequila.
> View attachment 16011358


where are some of you finding these limited bottles?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

YoungFatherTime said:


> where are some of you finding these limited bottles?


I got the Old Fitz when i visited the distillery a few months ago. Heaven Hill puts out a limited number on occasion, typically gone within 20 minutes of opening. Happened to get lucky. They had 4 left when I arrived, one per customer so I had my wife buy one as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

RyanPatrick said:


> I got the Old Fitz when i visited the distillery a few months ago. Heaven Hill puts out a limited number on occasion, typically gone within 20 minutes of opening. Happened to get lucky. They had 4 left when I arrived, one per customer so I had my wife buy one as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I was in Kentucky twice one in June once in July and I got a few limited bottles.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Johnnie Black - hotel bar


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

You might think this is one is spicy&#8230; but really it's pretty mellow for a batch proof high abv.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Ya, I am with you on that. I do like to gamble a tad though. I picked up these during the pandemic. I would say that the Costco 22 quality is on par maybe better than some of the A'Bunadh bottles I have had.
> 
> These have sherry casks involved somehow. Tomantin, Aberlour and the Costco Speyside 23 I picked based off of previous experience with similar bottles. The Hazelburn, Glendronach I picked up based on reviews. Hopefully I get to all these this year, although I keep adding bottles. Whisky is worse than watches for me.
> 
> View attachment 16038713


I'll have to try that Costco whisky; don't have high hopes for it but am also very curious after reading your review

Glendronach 15 when you're next buying; much much better than the 12. If you can get the 11-12YO single cask stuff that is magical stuff. The older ones (20-24YO) are even better


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

You know that overused expression that "it's 5 o'clock somewhere"? 7 minutes, and counting...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

AMM1959 said:


> You know that overused expression that "it's 5 o'clock somewhere"? 7 minutes, and counting...
> 
> View attachment 16054660


Welcome! Love the bronzo pointer. Never had a Macallan 12. How is it?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Never had a Macallan 12. How is it?


Very good, IMO. I have the 12 Fine Oak.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

Brey17 said:


> Ya, I am with you on that. I do like to gamble a tad though. I picked up these during the pandemic. I would say that the Costco 22 quality is on par maybe better than some of the A'Bunadh bottles I have had.
> 
> These have sherry casks involved somehow. Tomantin, Aberlour and the Costco Speyside 23 I picked based off of previous experience with similar bottles. The Hazelburn, Glendronach I picked up based on reviews. Hopefully I get to all these this year, although I keep adding bottles. Whisky is worse than watches for me.
> 
> View attachment 16038713


Tomatin is so good, especially for the money. And never underestimate Kirkland lol.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Happy Friday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Matsui!


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Kind of ironic that the day my Lum-Tec Vortex Solar arrived a tornado came through town and knocked out the power.. ..

Passing the time with some libations from the Cooperstown Distillery with a not great photo by candlelight


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Relaxin'




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 2, 2019


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Any Thrones fans??


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@SaMaster14 song of fire Johnnie Walker sounds real good!
Is it infused with cinnamon or something?
And what is the weird looking hour marker at the 4 o'clock position?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16100312
> View attachment 16100313


Great looking watch!
I love Woodford Reserve, but this 61.8 percent alcohol version
seems way too strong for me. Wow.
How does it taste?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> @SaMaster14 song of fire Johnnie Walker sounds real good!
> Is it infused with cinnamon or something?
> And what is the weird looking hour marker at the 4 o'clock position?


It's meant to be a bit smoky, no cinnamon though.

Here's a photo of the back descriptions of each! (Hopefully this is legible if you zoom in)










As for the watch, it's a limited edition based on a Japanese show; the two markers on the bezel at 12 and 6, as well as the 4 o'clock marker are symbols from the show (Naruto/Boruto)!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  this looks awesome  
I need to try a Cartier on my wrist. These look so good. 
I have that same mug, Marc from Oris fave me. Love that bear


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Breguet Classique with Russell's Reserve Rye


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Great looking watch!
> I love Woodford Reserve, but this 61.8 percent alcohol version
> seems way too strong for me. Wow.
> How does it taste?


It is a nice dram and smooth for a high abv, but I prefer double oaked for sure. This one is definitely spicier as you would expect, but the flavor profile is very similar, so I'll take the one with less spice and a few bucks cheaper. However, I have this and shall finish it! Starting to win the open bottle challenge.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a distillation worth trying if you see it around just because of its uniqueness. It is a rice grain whiskey made in Oregon.

Extreme caramel and toffee overtones. Don't let the legs on the glass fool you. It's got a nice flavor and mouthfeel, but drops off immediately after the swallow. Not very complex, but a soft sipper of you want a 'light' whiskey. Think, The Chita or Balvenie Caribbean Cask as decent comparison, but with rice as the grain&#8230;


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  this looks awesome
> I need to try a Cartier on my wrist. These look so good.
> I have that same mug, Marc from Oris fave me. Love that bear


I mean I'll trade you the Cartier for your Cermit. I bought the Cartier so my AD would sell me a Cermit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Half my watches are whiskys fault.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> I mean I'll trade you the Cartier for your Cermit. I bought the Cartier so my AD would sell me a Cermit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Id sell it maybe but not too trade. 
How's the cermit coming with the AD?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pickle puss said:


> Half my watches are whiskys fault.


I have had a few of those  including one in order being built  had been on the fence due to size and bourbon  on a rainy vacation day got me of fence


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  this looks awesome
> I need to try a Cartier on my wrist.


I got to try on a Reverso and a Cartier last Thursday, and I liked the Cartier so much better. It obviously has more wrist presence than the Reverso, but was a lot more comfortable on the wrist. Finks has an XL with steel and (rose?) gold in the case, which is the one I tried.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

You have some awesome looking watches :


Brey17 said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gazza74 said:


> I got to try on a Reverso and a Cartier last Thursday, and I liked the Cartier so much better. It obviously has more wrist presence than the Reverso, but was a lot more comfortable on the wrist. Finks has an XL with steel and (rose?) gold in the case, which is the one I tried.


I have tried Reverso's on but just don't connect with them at all. 
Need to check out a Carrier but I refuse to go to Finks in Charlotte. Horrible AD. 
If I buy one I'll have a friend order it but do need to try one on first


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

luecack said:


> Inspired by coffee and watches, and my Instagram feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very awesome


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16100312
> View attachment 16100313


nice rare score where'd you find that bottle?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

YoungFatherTime said:


> nice rare score where'd you find that bottle?


Little local honey hole. The owner is a bourbon / whiskey fanatic. They get weird, cool stuff pretty regular.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> Little local honey hole. The owner is a bourbon / whiskey fanatic. They get weird, cool stuff pretty regular.


Those types of places are awesome, but are "money traps".
I can't seem to ever walk out empty-handed.
It's funny: "little local honey holes" sounds so much better than "money traps"!
I've learned to basically avoid going in, unless I'm low on stock .


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

Brey17 said:


> Little local honey hole. The owner is a bourbon / whiskey fanatic. They get weird, cool stuff pretty regular.


 what state 


watchman600 said:


> Those types of places are awesome, but are "money traps".
> I can't seem to ever walk out empty-handed.
> It's funny: "little local honey holes" sounds so much better than "money traps"!
> I've learned to basically avoid going in, unless I'm low on stock .


. true


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

YoungFatherTime said:


> what state
> . true


Washington state. I live most of the year in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

*LUM-TEC VORTEX SOLAR with Internal Rotating Bezel*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Id sell it maybe but not too trade.
> How's the cermit coming with the AD?


Moving fine. I know he'll get it for me, I'm just insanely impatient. Waiting is not my strong suite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 16123896


Nice to see you back! Hope all is well in eblackmo-land.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Starting the evening by finishing up&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

Cigars, where do you buy yours from?
Local liquor store w/humidor inside? 
Cigar Lounge? 
or Online
or Monthly Subscription? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

An interesting find, sherry finish at 56% !


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

monza06 said:


> An interesting find, sherry finish at 56% !


so please tell us, how is it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Super Nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Just snagged a four roses store pick. OESV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just snagged a four roses store pick. OESV
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw the emails about thAt one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Pulled out the blantons to smoke one 1926 no. 90 Padron


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

YoungFatherTime said:


> Cigars, where do you buy yours from?
> Local liquor store w/humidor inside?
> Cigar Lounge?
> or Online
> ...


99% online for me, however if I see some high end smoke I'll probably not buy a box of, I'll grab it from the store.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Nice to see you back! Hope all is well in eblackmo-land.


It is always awesome in the republic of eblackmo.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Michter's


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Cracked open a new bottle of a sherried bourbon! New bourbon day! WOOOOOO!

No


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

So many bourbons here I'd love to sample. Unfortunately, I live in a nanny state where you can only aquire what the liqueur commission allows to be imported ... escaping soon.


----------



## YoungFatherTime (Aug 5, 2021)

Copterguy said:


> Pulled out the blantons to smoke one 1926 no. 90 Padron
> View attachment 16138964


How much is Blantons going for in your area? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

YoungFatherTime said:


> How much is Blantons going for in your area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can find it about $55.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

A little four roses and my "70 proof."

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum, Balvenie Carribean Cask - very nice!


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah, I'm a bourbon guy, but it is a scotch I really enjoy.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I feel like at $35 a bottle this is a STEAL. So smooth for a 117 proof batch.


----------



## TimenWatchess (Jun 9, 2021)

luecack said:


> Inspired by coffee and watches, and my Instagram feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Perfect match bro!


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> I feel like at $35 a bottle this is a STEAL. So smooth for a 117 proof batch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16197704
> View attachment 16197705


Agree wholeheartedly. If I see a bottle of Old Ezra, I buy a bottle of Old Ezra.


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

I always pick up a couple of new bottles as winter approaches. Just got some Oban 14 (one of my favorites) and instead of the usual Lagavulin 16 I picked up some Lagavulin 8. Haven't cracked it open yet but I'm interested in checking it out. Some decent reviews...

I'll try to post a pic when I break it out.


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

monza06 said:


> An interesting find, sherry finish at 56% !


Nothing like a little cask strength. It's always interesting with these bottles to see how the flavors evolve when adding some water as you go.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked this up on my last trip out of Narita.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a particularly raw. Peated scotch and I like it.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Off work today doing some projects around the house. Too early for a snort? Nah.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)

mcmikey said:


> Happy Birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 16202600


Happy Birthday, nice score.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Rozebol (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

danshort said:


> Off work today doing some projects around the house. Too early for a snort? Nah.
> 
> View attachment 16201103


What a beautiful combo


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying some black label tonight with my Speedy Racing watching Castle on Hulu


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I really like this one, with all that smoke it can easily be taken for an Islay, and yet it's a speyside :


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 16266612


That looks a bit special 🥃


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

And here I am with no whisky in the house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

A year or so ago I was curious and baught about 8 different bottles of bourbon, including what I had on hand, Blantons included... This came out as my favorite.







double oaked!


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)

FullFlavorPike said:


> And here I am with no whisky in the house!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds horrible...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

From the NWC x Feldmar x Seiko x ABTW event celebrating Seiko's 140th anniversary.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Suntory and my Omega Speedmaster Japan Special Edition 3211.50.00. Good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

Javanese and speedy
Dangerous combo...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

domayotte said:


> Suntory and my Omega Speedmaster Japan Special Edition 3211.50.00. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right with ya brother!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

This was my contribution to our 3rd annual Xmas whiskey tasting. My bro-in-law blew mine away (27YO Redbreast, Barrell (Seagrass & 15YO), Little Book).


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Ahh…the Holidays


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not bad neat!


----------



## baxter37 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan and a Boulevardier


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Took a little hiatus from imbibing for personal reasons. But back with this gem of a whiskey from India. Sherry business in the front - Peat party in the back.

This is making me want to go try some more from this label.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Heavy wet snow knocked my power out for about 30 hours and my internet is still out. Nothing to do but drink I guess. I've always been a beer man but have lately been trying out some various Irish whiskeys and borbons. This is Four Roses and my Planet Ocean.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

danshort said:


> Heavy wet snow knocked my power out for about 30 hours and my internet is still out. Nothing to do but drink I guess. I've always been a beer man but have lately been trying out some various Irish whiskeys and borbons. This is Four Roses and my Planet Ocean.
> 
> View attachment 16342628


Like for the photo, not the power outage


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Simpleman1007 said:


> View attachment 16342603


Excellent choice


----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

Old fashioned!!!









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

longle10 said:


> Old fashioned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful chrono!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sad to finish off this smooth bourbon. Wonderful sweet, woody toffee dram.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

A watch and a dram off the beaten path.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

How about some Wild Turkey, a Speedy and a random bedroom slipper?


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

digivandig said:


> View attachment 16323247
> 
> 
> This was my contribution to our 3rd annual Xmas whiskey tasting. My bro-in-law blew mine away (27YO Redbreast, Barrell (Seagrass & 15YO), Little Book).


How did you like the Maker’s Wood Finishing Series?


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Simpleman1007 said:


> View attachment 16342603


My local store has the 1910 which is pretty darn nice. I've heard the 1920 is better. Excited to try it when I find it.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

El-Duderino said:


> How did you like the Maker’s Wood Finishing Series?


It was the first one we tried and if I recall correctly (it's hard to remember details) we all liked it, but I think it (sort of unfairly) got out-shined (shone?) by the others that came later. I wish we would've revisited the Makers toward the end of the night to better see how it compared. Since then it's been stuffed in the back of the cabinet. Will have to pull it out this week and report back.


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Winding down…. GMT with Uncle Seiko and Uncle Glen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a fun bourbon. OFSB with their consistently smooth, high proof yields.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

danshort said:


> My local store has the 1910 which is pretty darn nice. I've heard the 1920 is better. Excited to try it when I find it.


They are both excellent, and both always on hand at my place!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

El-Duderino said:


> How did you like the Maker’s Wood Finishing Series?


I'm not great at reviewing whiskeys, I'm more of a thumbs up/down kind of reviewer, but here goes: I like the nose a lot. It's got a lot of flavor, very oaky, but not really the flavor profile I'm into. I like the typical vanilla/maple/pecan profile, and I think they were trying to go beyond that with this one. It's not bad, but not my jam.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What straps do you have on those beauties? I really like those! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zerofail said:


> What straps do you have on those beauties? I really like those!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% rolled edges canvas. Made from US army or air-force bags usually


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> 100% rolled edges canvas. Made from US army or air-force bags usually


They are great! I have several pieces they would look great on! Where doesn’t one get one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zerofail said:


> They are great! I have several pieces they would look great on! Where doesn’t one get one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are from DrunkArtStraps and not sure if he started taking new orders again. 
Drewstraps are also great.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boulevardier and Seamaster


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Glyph and a Dolce Vita!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about some bourbon in ice-cream ?


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

35064AC4-F994-42AD-9407-E968D052AFC7 by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, a Packers playoff loss is the closest thing I’m going to get to a Vikings playoff win for the foreseeable future. So celebrating tonight with a little old rip van winkle and a big old side of schadenfreude. Cheers!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Flask of deanston 12 on the Shinkansen.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)




----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

heuerolexomega said:


>


I've never had Portwood. How does it compare to the Caribbean Cask?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I've never had Portwood. How does it compare to the Caribbean Cask?


Smoother for sure. The Caribbean cask is pretty good. My to go scotches are The Balvenie 12 year double wood and Glendronach 12. I Like the cherry casks. The Balvenie 21 is way better to any of those but to expensive to be a regular one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I've never had Portwood. How does it compare to the Caribbean Cask?


It’s leagues more refined. One of the truly fine whiskies that Balvenie puts out. This whisky is also going to be hard to get in a couple years from now.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

heuerolexomega said:


> Smoother for sure. The Caribbean cask is pretty good. My to go scotches are The Balvenie 12 year double wood and Glendronach 12. I Like the cherry casks. The Balvenie 21 is way better to any of those but to expensive to be a regular one.





Brey17 said:


> It’s leagues more refined. One of the truly fine whiskies that Balvenie puts out. This whisky is also going to be hard to get in a couple years from now.


Thanks, both of you. Good information.


----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)

heuerolexomega said:


> *Smoother for sure.* The Caribbean cask is pretty good. *My to go scotches are The Balvenie 12 year double wood* and Glendronach 12. I Like the cherry casks. *The Balvenie 21 is way better to any of those* but to expensive to be a regular one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Brey17 said:


> *It’s leagues more refined.* *One of the truly fine whiskies that Balvenie puts out.* This whisky is also going to be hard to get in a couple years from now.


The Balvenie 21 PortWood is a fantastic whisky. I have a bottle that begs to be opened, but for the money, the 12 Year DoubleWood is hard to beat.

The Caribbean cask is just a bit too sweet for my taste.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Speaking of Caribbean, how about a nice rum from that area ? And a watch that has a dial with the same color


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Tonight my father le bijou 1922 and the Macallan estate . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Here is a fun bourbon. OFSB with their consistently smooth, high proof yields.
> 
> Great combo - watch is just right on the strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a new bottle from the ultimate collection. Nice peaty casker. Very limited run. Pretty dang tasty.

Also, I am testing out an oscillator movement watch. That oscillator moves at 6° of amplitude which enables it to run ultra fast at 40 Hz. Super smooth sweep! Accuracy so far is all over the board though. Is it complaining about it being way out of tolerance, and then out of the blue it’s basically running it just a few seconds plus now. That through picture is focused on the oscillator. It’s made out of a material that is very reflective. Caught it with sort of a purpleish hue this time.


----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

71 TRUCK said:


> View attachment 16416551


Man, that Jack is way too good for the price point. Folks are catching on, would hate to see the day this goes the way of all things Buffalo Trace and you need to donate a kidney to get a bottle.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Iron57 said:


> Man, that Jack is way too good for the price point. Folks are catching on, would hate to see the day this goes the way of all things Buffalo Trace and you need to donate a kidney to get a bottle.



I drank Jack Daniels back in the 80s and 90s then stopped for a while. About 3 or 4 years ago I started drinking Bourbon and never really gave Jack Daniels a thought. 
Then I saw a review of their single barrel and bought a bottle ,I was pleasantly surprised. Then I decided to give the single barrel, barrel proof a try, I was impressed. At first it was hard to find where I live but then the local Target liquor store had some.

As far as Buffalo Trace, I have lucked out over the last year. I found three bottles of Blantons at my local Bjs wholesale club (they had six so I left three for someone else) and a couple bottles of Buffalo Trace at my couple of my local Publix liquor stores. 
Before that I had to go to the Cayman Islands to find Blantons.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> Here is a fun bourbon. OFSB with their consistently smooth, high proof yields.
> 
> View attachment 16359123
> 
> View attachment 16359122


Just finished a bottle. It is excellent. I knew it was the only one I will probably get. Drank it slow. I love Old Forester. One of my favorites. 
Tom V.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pro Fo and the Hulk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

No new Watches, but these are my latest whisky purchases. Just bought this last week


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

A small weekend setup 🥃


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

A local store Barrel pick.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Ted99999 said:


> View attachment 16560336
> 
> 
> No new Watches, but these are my latest whisky purchases. Just bought this last week


Bunnahabhain is great stuff and makes for a very smooth and delicious sipper.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

OnyxNight said:


> Bunnahabhain is great stuff and makes for a very smooth and delicious sipper.
> [/QUO
> All 3 are small batch. Non chilled filtered natural colour. Only 5000 bottles of The Texas Legation and 1500 for the English.
> All of them are superb in my opinion


----------



## pjku79 (Sep 4, 2012)

luecack said:


> Inspired by coffee and watches, and my Instagram feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had some of that this weekend on my old fashion.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

This drink with,









This watch









Can you guess where this was taken?


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

71 TRUCK said:


> This drink with,
> View attachment 16566170
> 
> 
> ...


I’m guessing Tennessee… . And I’m loving the watch and the whiskey!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron57 (May 25, 2018)

A nice Rob Roy this evening. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

domayotte said:


> I’m guessing Tennessee… . And I’m loving the watch and the whiskey!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I thought I responded to your post but I guess not, sorry. No but further south in the land of make believe however we are home now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T and bourbon


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I need to get some scotch to drink soon. I will be wearing my BB58.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

What, no cigars? Here ya go


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't you hate that when your favorite bottle is almost empty?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Star Hill Farm Loretto, Kentucky USA


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Seemed like a nice evening to grill some burgers and enjoy a little Wild Turkey on the back deck.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Woodnville Bourbon Whiskey finished in Port Casks.


----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

I think of an IWC Spitfire going well with a Balvenie 15


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sinn and Weller. 

IMG_0738-2 by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Interesting blend of Islay scotches:


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes. It's Archie Rose. One thing I like about my local is I asked the dude behind the counter have your tried this? He then pulls out a sample bottle and pours me a sample/shot/taste. Serious business.  It's delicious btw.

My local is DeVine Cellars. They are a serious liquor merchant. It's the only place that I have purchased from. That offers a sample taste before purchase. If you live in Perth, Western Aus. I highly recommend.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Coruba Millineum edition. Aged 18 years. Finished in ex-spanish sherry casks. A very tasty Jamaican.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This one is interesting. 74% but still hogo and still very drinkable neat. Not sure why it is randomly German but it is.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

That old chestnut.










I haven't posted regularly for a while but am I the only booze hound left on this forum? ;-P


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I do like my local popped in there recently to buy a few bottles and the dude behind the counter whipped out a sample bottle of Fuji Single Grain. "Try this. We are stocking it soon." Don't mind if I do.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Watcheur (Dec 27, 2020)

Rcfan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I see what you did there


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

R.L Seale's 10 year old. My local got two bottles in I snagged one. Rad.


----------



## donb1183 (Jan 7, 2022)

monza06 said:


> Interesting blend of Islay scotches:


I have always wanted to try a blended malt Scotch and love Islay Scotch. Is that Rock Island available in the USA?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

donb1183 said:


> I have always wanted to try a blended malt Scotch and love Islay Scotch. Is that Rock Island available in the USA?


For sure, I got it in NJ but I can imagine it's not available everywhere.


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

wine themed watch from Sablier in beautiful burgundy paired with some amazingly bold Old Scout


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Square watch on a square bottle


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't participitate. I haven't tasted whiskey for at least 20 years! It's been all craft beers, Northwest IPAs in particular, and wine for me for years.
,


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Rcfan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That's good stuff!


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

Casio Gulfman with 5 ring NATO. Fall and winter, Rye whisky time. Glencairn whisky glass with pipette. Dial in the water ratio with the pipette. I'd like to be able to write that I can differentiate the nuance of the precision water introduction, nope. I can say that It does open the flavors a bit with the right dribble. I usually use an old tin camping cup for chewing on a few pops. "_Troglodyte_" graces my ears with most of those uses.


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Make an icecube from filtered water.
Put that in a rocks glass and hold it so your hand warms the glass.
As it melts keep sipping and you'll get a constant rate of change that eventually you'll get better at recognizing.

Maybe try with a whiskey that's not so pricey first 😁


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

sub7th said:


> Maybe try with a whiskey that's not so pricey first 😁


.....good idea


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

New watch.
End of day.
It's about that time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on canvas








And some


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61 on canvas
> And some


I need to give Bulleit another try.
A buddy of mine got me to try some and it was just too sweet for me.
But it coulda just been what I'd been eating/drinking prior too.


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Sniffing bottles at the end of the work day to decide if wanted to wind down with Japanese Single Malt or a one-off Bourbon.
Went with Bourbon.
Beater watch thrown in for relevance


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sub7th said:


> I need to give Bulleit another try.
> A buddy of mine got me to try some and it was just too sweet for me.
> But it coulda just been what I'd been eating/drinking prior too.


It nothing fancy but I like it in rotation and use it for Boulevardier too


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Took a photo of the WUS Blue Whale the other day that’s apropos to this thread. 










The Whale is still in search of a temporary home, btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Explorer with an unopened bottle and a repurposed bottle. Cheers.


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Whiskey & Watches……OK I’ll play along!

Just some of my watches from my collection and whiskey bottles from my bar.

Here we go…..


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

The whiskey in the glass whiskey decanter is Michter's Straight Rye whiskey.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

🙂 I like all types of whiskey and cocktails (also fine wines, beer, etc.) but yes, it shows, that I have a special liking towards Rye whiskey due to one of my favorite cocktails.....an Old Fashion! 🥃.


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Orhorolgy said:


> View attachment 16928330
> 
> View attachment 16928329


I LoVE the crown on this, looks like a pleasure to wind and set, what is the reference?


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll play. All my whiskey and all my watches, and a crown jewel shot to boot


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

nicosuave1 said:


> I LoVE the crown on this, looks like a pleasure to wind and set, what is the reference?


err nevermind el capitan and they aren't available to buy anywhere??


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

nicosuave1 said:


> I LoVE the crown on this, looks like a pleasure to wind and set, what is the reference?


Thanks.

As for the Crown....well yes it is a pleasure to wind.

The watch is a Steinhart limited edition known as "_El Capitan_" which was produced many years ago (as I was told). It is an excellent watch to say the least.

I purchased it years ago. I was lucky enough to be tipped off about a watch salesman shutting down his store due to retirement. He had everything reduced at very reasonable prices and well the Steinhart "El Capitan" stood out to me specifically because of it's 
"Onion Crown" as it is referred to, as I found out later.

Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

(mod's please delete this blank post, thanks)


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

MmmBacon said:


> View attachment 16928057


That 18 year Glenlivet is a relative bargain!


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Love this thread! Thanks all for sharing


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Been a long time! Too busy sipping and not enough posting.

Picked up a few store picks from someone I trust. What should I crack open first?


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16944082


Man I LOVE that Russle's Reserve Red Label.
Wasn't a fan of the Barrel Bourbon, but their sea grass is really nice if you come across a bottle. Very different and interesting in a good way.
Four Roses Single is just a solid all around Bourbon, Nothing Fancy, Nothing different, just a very "Bourbony" Bourbon.

I'd crack that Russle's with a big block of Ice and be proud of myself for snagging that bottle.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

sub7th said:


> Man I LOVE that Russle's Reserve Red Label.
> Wasn't a fan of the Barrel Bourbon, but their sea grass is really nice if you come across a bottle. Very different and interesting in a good way.
> Four Roses Single is just a solid all around Bourbon, Nothing Fancy, Nothing different, just a very "Bourbony" Bourbon.
> 
> I'd crack that Russle's with a big block of Ice and be proud of myself for snagging that bottle.


I may have to give Seagrass another try. Not a big Rye fan in general, and I remember it being ok. It's been at least a year, but it reminded me of Old Forester's rye. For a finished rye, I need some sweet to it. The only two ryes I have enjoyed so far is Angel's Envy and Rare Breed. Is Seagrass a consistent batch from year to year?


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Brey17 said:


> I may have to give Seagrass another try. Not a big Rye fan in general, and I remember it being ok. It's been at least a year, but it reminded me of Old Forester's rye. For a finished rye, I need some sweet to it. The only two ryes I have enjoyed so far is Angel's Envy and Rare Breed. Is Seagrass a consistent batch from year to year?


I'm not sure how well they manage consistency, I've only had one bottle.
I'm guessing it's going to be pretty close.
I don't really get the rye notes from the Seagrass, the rum and brandies come forward a lot more for me and cover the rye.
But if you're not a Rye guy (me neither) that Barrel Armida might be a really interesting blend, I keep meaning to try it but never get around to it.
It's got the brandy and rum but it's a bourbon blend instead of a rye blend.

The only true Rye's I usually enjoy are finished (The Angel's Envy is a great one). With the exception of Michter's, I do like Michter's rye... that's a good bottle.


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

Keeping it green I guess. 😁


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ended up opening the Russell’s and Barrel Cask Strength last night. Both pretty great. 

Going a little scotchy and a tad smoky. You can see one of our great room pet ravens in the reflection of the watch.


----------



## sub7th (4 mo ago)

That caol ila is solid.
Have a near empty bottle on my shelf.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't normally take pics of whisky with watches, but did do this as a joke some time back


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Stellite said:


> I don't normally take pics of whisky with watches, but did do this as a joke some time back


Octo and Laga are no joke!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Brey17 said:


> Octo and Laga are no joke!
> 
> View attachment 16946899


No, they are not. My two favorite peated scotches, after which is the port charlotte series, then ardbeg scorch committee release.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Heck, I'd "crack'em all".....one right after another (after each drink of course).




Brey17 said:


> Been a long time! Too busy sipping and not enough posting.
> 
> Picked up a few store picks from someone I trust. What should I crack open first?
> 
> ...


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> I may have to give Seagrass another try. Not a big Rye fan in general, and I remember it being ok. It's been at least a year, but it reminded me of Old Forester's rye. For a finished rye, I need some sweet to it. The only two ryes I have enjoyed so far is Angel's Envy and Rare Breed. Is Seagrass a consistent batch from year to year?


Might I suggest that you give Michter's Straight Rye a try.

Though make it as a cocktail Old Fashion.

You might just be surprised by it.

The following is the recipe for an Old Fashion that I use:

Use a short-wide cocktail glass
Crush 1 "sugar cube" in the glass with a Muddler
Add a "couple of dashes of bitters" (Angostura Aromatic Bitters)
Add a splash of (regular bottled) water
Add 2 oz. of Michter's Straight Rye whiskey
Mix and stir till sugar dissolves
Add 1 large ice cube block or sphere
Garnish with a slice of orange peel
Garnish with 1 amaretto cherry (Lazzaroni Amaretto Cherries)
Enjoy!

NOTE: Just a few words to the wise, strongly suggest that you don't drink this "_Old Fashion_" cocktail as a regular drink in gulp's....just take sips of the cocktail....cause if not, it might just sneak up on ya! 

So "_*IF*_" you and or anyone else, for that matter, decides to try out the "_Old Fashion"_ recipe..... ....post your thoughts about it.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

blasphemy......


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Sablier Grand Cru II and Old Scout for me last night


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

That Caol Ila


eblackmo said:


> View attachment 16965792


Now that’s a Caol Isla! I have had great success with stellar bottles from SV. I feel like I had a similar bottle sometime in the last couple years.

Also that Gameboy watch brings the nostalgia…


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Going with an Aussie single malt tonight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 7seas (Sep 26, 2019)

It was a race between Calumet Farm 16 year (Kentucky) and Old Soul (Mississippi, batch number 1)


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

I’ve only had it straight so far, but this Uncle Nearest just made the best Old Fashioned I’ve made.










Need something to sip while the pot roast cooks.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

7seas said:


> It was a race between Calumet Farms 16 year (Kentucky) and Old Soul (Mississippi, batch number 1)


And the winner is ....? 

I've bought a case of one candidate.. 🤞


----------



## 7seas (Sep 26, 2019)

zztopops said:


> And the winner is ....?
> 
> I've bought a case of one candidate.. 🤞


Can’t lose with either, but the Calumet farm went first, has an amazing gently rolling afterburn. The Old Soul was not far behind, a little sweeter.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

7seas said:


> Can’t lose with either, but the Calumet farm went first, has an amazing gently rolling afterburn.


My credit card thanks you for picking the right horse 😁


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> That Caol Ila
> 
> 
> Now that’s a Caol Isla! I have had great success with stellar bottles from SV. I feel like I had a similar bottle sometime in the last couple years.
> ...


Decided to have a dram of the SV tonight. It's a little bit disappointing. Although I have found that Signatory can be hit or miss in general.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife got me a cocktail smoker kit for my birthday and gave it to me early. I’m quite enjoying it.

I’m a big fan of the James E. Pepper rye, so I thought I should try their bourbon. I quite enjoy this as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD tonight. Cheers


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Scotchy scotch scotch for me tonight. FC Monolithic with that sweet 6 deg of amplitude and 40hz smooth as honey seconds sweep.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 17011330
> 
> View attachment 17011329


That is some seriously good Rye. Enjoy!

Tom V.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> View attachment 17058431


Can I drop by?  

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hate to follow Pappy Van Winkle with this, but someone had to go next. Just finished this one off, but didn’t think about a photo until it was all gone.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Just shows that you shouldn't get sucked into stereotypes. Here I was thinking with the Irish and alcohol that it was all about the destination, not the journey! I have been told for a while to try Irish Single Pot Still Whiskeys and what do you know...they're good! Even these cheaper ones! The Teeling in particular was a suprise with its complexity.

Anyone here got any recommendations? Is Redbreast worth the extra coin? I always thought it was an entry level into single pot?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tyco said:


> Just shows that you shouldn't get sucked into stereotypes. Here I was thinking with the Irish and alcohol that it was all about the destination, not the journey! I have been told for a while to try Irish Single Pot Still Whiskeys and what do you know...they're good! Even these cheaper ones! The Teeling in particular was a suprise with its complexity.
> 
> Anyone here got any recommendations? Is Redbreast worth the extra coin? I always thought it was an entry level into single pot?
> 
> View attachment 17084246


I am a medium fan of RB12 and big fan of RB CS. Cask Strength will be a big step up for sure and it runs a bit sweeter. The regular 12 is on par with Teeling. RB generally has a bit more of that metallic copper pot still tang.


----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

Bruichladdich Black Art 1st edition:


----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

Port Ellen 3rd Release:


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Co-re said:


> Port Ellen 3rd Release:
> 
> View attachment 17109838


You gotta open that bottle bro!


----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> You gotta open that bottle bro!


I tasted it some 10 years ago in a pub at what was maybe 850 EUR for the whole bottle. Very nice but not worth that and definitely not worth it today


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

Good one to have around at Christmas.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Speaking of smokey scotches, here is one much less expensive than the Port ellen but still utterly enjoyable :


----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

How about Sake and a Japanese watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dalwhinnie 15 yrs / Temption Cameo S


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven’t enjoyed this one in a while. Hope everyone is having a great holiday!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Akashi Red is a young whisky that is a Japanese and Scottish malt and grain blend. The main indicator is the price point - about $7 USD for a 500ml bottle.
Interestingly, I bought this particular bottle in Akashi when visiting. However, Akashi whisky is a common sight on Japanese supermarket shelves all around the country,

_"The White Oak [Akashi] distillery is perhaps the least known of Japan’s whisky producers, but it has a legitimate claim to be the country’s oldest with a license to make whisky granted in 1919 — four years before Yamazaki was built. It's located in the city of Akashi in Hyogo Prefecture, west of Kobe, facing the Seto Inland Sea. The distillery was founded by Eigashima Shuzo in 1888 to produce sake. Eigashima Shuzo obtained a license to manufacture whisky in 1919, but it was when the company moved to their current facilities in 1984 that White Oak Distillery was born."_

If you ask a Japanese person what Akashi's claim to fame is, however, they will say it's akashiyaki, which is a kind of takoyaki in a thin soup.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Weller Special Reserve.


----------



## jsandov8 (16 d ago)

Running a tasting of the Buffalo Trace gamut to close out the year!


----------

